# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS - TTC with TX!!



## LizzyM

New home for November and December 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

cluey, 1st Nov, IUI
xxx lisa xxx, 2nd Nov, FET
Charliecat, 2nd Nov, FET
emily52, 2nd Nov, FET, 
Moogie, 2nd Nov, IVF
AnnLynch, 3rd Nov, TBC
bevvers, 3rd Nov, FET, 
Hula, 3rd Nov, ICSI, 
flumple, 4th Nov, TBC
rachelbw, 5th Nov, IVF, 
starlar, 5th Nov, ICSI, 
surromum, 5th Nov, Surro FET, 
sw197, 5th Nov, ICSI, 
nicola1x, 6th Nov, ICSI, 
Tessie*, 6th Nov, ICSI, 
Neave1976, 6th Nov, IVF, 
christine08, 6th Nov, IVF, 
babysmile, 6th Nov, TBC
Fran74, 6th Nov, IUI, 
starlar, 7th Nov, ICSI, 
Bubbly_Bird, 7th Nov, TBC
enknowles, 9th Nov, IVF, 
always, TBC, IVF, 
joliejo, 9th Nov, TBC, 
Lynn E, 9th Nov, IVF, 
Wombat72, 9th Nov, ICSI, 
Wendycat, 10th Nov, ICSI, 
snozyrozy, 10th Nov, ICSI, 
Sam1934, 10th Nov, DET, 
hanadiz, 10th Nov, FET, 
Lyzbeth, 11th Nov, DEIVF, 
viviloves,11th Nov, IVF, 
gerjka, 11th Nov, FET, 
Hope082, 11th Nov, IVF, 
tanisha, 12th Nov, ICSI, 
bearinmind, 12th Nov, ICSI, 
Paddyob13, 12th Nov, TBC, 
berry55, 13th Nov, ICSI, 
Moshy29, 13th Nov, IVF, 
princess30, 13th Nov, ICSI, 
penny72, 13th Nov, FSET
Sugarmumma, 13th Nov, ICSI, 
serenfach, 14th Nov, ICSI, 
hope2009, 14th Nov, ICSI, 
Irish*FF, 14th Nov, DEIVF
sparklez, 14th Nov, ICSI, 
belster, 14th Nov, ICSI, 
DonnaB, 15th Nov, IUI, 
scillymoos, 16th Nov, ICSI, 
Tweety, 16th Nov, ICSI, 
LILLYBELLE, 16th Nov, IUI
nickilong, 16th Nov, IVF, 
lollipops, 17th Nov, IVF, 
sunbeam, 17th Nov, FET
lesbo_mum, 18th Nov, IUI, 
little areca, 18th Nov, ICSI, 
Lucy1912, 18th Nov, IVF
Deannericho, 19th Nov, DEIVF, 
Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
Alinorthen, 19th Nov, TBC
Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
mon bebe, 20th Nov, DEICSI
grace222, 20th Nov, IVF
Big Bird 09, 20th Nov, ICSI, 
lexie, 21st Nov, IVF, 
sofka, 20th Nov, IVF, 
Nellie ( the2nd), 20th Nov, IVF, 
cookies81, 22nd Nov, ICSI, 
peabrain, 22nd Nov, TBC
mackster, 22nd Nov, TBC, 
Nequila, 22nd Nov, ICSI, 
K O L, 23rd Nov, ICSI, 
pinkpixie, 23rd Nov, TBC, 
ellen31419, 23rd Nov, ICSI, 
sky7, 23rd Nov, IVF, 
Roobarb and Custard, 24th Nov, DEIVF
amberboo, 20th Nov, CLO/MEN, 
sharon x, 25th Nov, ICSI, 
Luce17, 26th Nov, IUI
SJBarlow2302, 26th Nov, 
josiejo, 27th Nov, ICSI
missgooseberry, 20th Nov, ICSI, 
halleberry1, ,
Scotsgirlie, TBC, IUI, 
ashjee, TBC, TBC
Merryme, TBC, TBC
spring123, 22nd Nov, TBC
Fire Opal, 25th Nov, ICSI, 
Susie1, 24th Nov, TBC, 
Jostan, 26th Nov, ICSI
**girliepinx**, 27th Nov, ICSI
lroyle, 30th Nov, DEIVF, 
kezzababes, 30th Nov, IVF, 
summersunshine, 1st Dec, ICSI
kathyandadrian, 1st Dec, FET
Lisa72, 2nd Dec, ICSI
heartsdesire, 2nd Dec,
onlysam, TBC, ICSI, 
spagnelli, TBC,TBC
amanda79, 5th Dec, ICSI
gettina, 6th Dec, IVF
starrynight, , IVF
Jilly02, 3rd Dec, TBC
Dona-Marie, 4th Dec, ICSI
owenl, 4th Dec, ICSI
kate40219, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
kizzywinkpink, 4th Dec, TBC, 
pixie g, 7th Dec, DEIVF
Bibi, 8th Dec, FET
starrynight, 8th Dec, IVF
jarjj, 9th Dec, ICSI
Rowingbeau, 9th Dec, TBC
vicks67, 10th Dec, FET
elenicom, , ICSI
AVH, 10th Dec , ICSI
awaywiththefairies, 11th Dec, IVF
Minxy, 12th Dec, IVF
gemmy_gemgems, 12th Dec, DEIVF
tillergirl, , 
Leaf, , DEIVF
Mininoodle, 14th Dec, ICSI
ELIESE, ,



Much love, Liz & Natalie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from Sept/Early October so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!


----------



## serenfach

WOW.. only just joined this thread and I see so many awesome BFP's!      

MANY many congrats to you all who tested POS - sticky vibes to you!   

Wendy  Nope, we're not that far into the 2ww yet .. I might just turn into a total hyperfreak by the end of it!! 

GOOD LUCK to everyone here!! 

Anyone else testing around the 15th??


----------



## joliejo

Hi Liz and Natalie, thanks so much for adding me to the list. For your info my treatment is IVF. Praying it works this time! I am on day 5, has anyone had any cramping and shooting pains in ovaries,(esp when I cough) and aching in hips? Do you think this is just cause of operation? Thanks, Jo xx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
can you put me down for test date 9th nov which seems a long wait as had et 24th oct!!! if get past weds i may test sat which will be 2 weeks past et what do you all think?? will this be too soon??
well i have had a down day again... started crying while in town today with mum saying it's not worked again!! and i don't even know that yet   had terrible pain in leg today and now feel slightly sickly ... not one of my best 24 hours (hope the sickness is due to yu know what!!    
em xx


----------



## sweets x

Hi

Best of luck to all those testing today   

I'm going mad, just want to test now.

When is te earliest you can test, my clinic make you wait till 16 days post transfer.

If i tested tomorrow and got a positive result would it stay a positive or is it too early.
I did my trigger shot 2wks yesterday.

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## surromum

Morning ladies!

JolieJo - I had the heavy hips and pelvis on Day 5 of my FET after 2 days of mild lower abdominal pains.  I've never had egg retrieval so it could be the transfer or it could be something else  .  My clinic said it was the Oestrogen and Progesterone I'm on but I've been on that for weeks and I figured "why just get these sympsoms over the weekend, why not for the whole 3 weeks then?"!! PMA  

Nicola - I tested early and got BFNs.     Took the wind right out of my sails and I've been praying ever since that it was just too early.  I personally won't be doing that again.  It's made the past few days unbearable.  If it's positive it's ging to be positive on your OTD.  Getting an early neg just adds extra stress.  That's just in my opinion.  Plus, if you got a BFP would you be convinced it was real?  Or would you stress out about that.  I'd love to see those 2 lines 16 days PT and really celebrate!!!!

We're test date buddies, I'm Thursday too but my clinic have said I could test 14 DPT first thing if I really couldn't wait the full 16.

       for all of us - here's to November being a record smashing month for BFPs!!!!


----------



## jarjj

Wishing you all lots of luck and hope to hear of lots more BFP's!!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Girls this is my 11th 2WW and my advice is DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!! 

Good luck and try and think happy thoughts, I know it's easier said than done...

Pls put me on list testing on the 10th nov


----------



## Lentil

Rmarps, Kittymew, Charliecat and VPTT1 -          

Serenfach - You are PUPO lady!!!! Congrats xxxxx

Lots of                        all round.

L
xxxxx


----------



## hope2009

Thank you for putting me on the list girls  
   not that i have much hope as they only put back a grad 3, 4 cell egg and i don't think it will work.  
   They said the laddie i give my egg's to is doing really well.

                                                                                     HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## starlar

hi i had to ring my Dr last night as i was so bloated i couldn't move and i started getting chest pains. i feel worse now than when i had e/c. i have been fine since e/t then now a week later the Dr thinks i might have mild ohss. any way she told me to go straight to hospital if i am sick or have difficulty breathing. she did say one positive thing, that it may have come back now as a result of my body producing the pregnancy hormone.(but im scared to get my hopes up)
any way after that i did a hpt and i think i could just about see a second line but im not 100% sure. so now im thinking am i aren't i or is it still the trigger jab which i did on the 19th Oct. why why why couldn't i just Wait till Fri when i was suppose to.
love starlar xxx


----------



## emily52

sorry guys but im on the list as BFP but I havnt tested yet - testing tomorrow.
I just hope its a good omen


----------



## sweets x

Starlar- Bless ya hun. Just try and chill a bit now sweetie. 
I too had mild ohss about 5 days after e/t so am secretly hoping its a good sign.
I so wanted to test this morning but didn't and am glad as you just worry either way about the result don't you.
Hope your ok
nicola x x


----------



## starlar

thanks Nicola,
i know i shouldn't have tested but i always cave. i hate to say it but i will probably test every day now to see what happens.
anyway i will keep you informed of any changes. when you got ohss 5 days after e/t did it last long.
love starlar xxx


----------



## joliejo

Hiya,

Surromum, that's a point I forgot about the transfer - mine took quite some time because my womb kept moving apparently and it was very uncomfortable, plus one of the embies didn't want to get into the tube to begin with - I am hoping that's a good sign as that's what happened on my 3rd IVF that resulted in my little boy.  Fingers crossed the pains are all a sign of something good happening and the embies getting ready to snuggle in  and stick for both of us    

Can I ask everyone have you all been resting and not doing anything, on my last failed cycle (well I got pregnant but my HCG didn't rise properly) I stayed in bed for a whole week, and I was sooooooooooooooo bored and nearly went insane!!!  How long do you rest for and what do you class as resting, my family keep telling me I should be moving about more - I just want to do the right thing!  What did everyone with BFP's do?

Fingers crossed Starlar and Nicola, lets hope its a really good sign.

Hayley, try and keep positive hun, I read on fertility friends that one lady had 2 2 cell embies put back on day 2 and ended up with twins, it can happen. Were yours a day three transfer or day 2, if its day 2 4 cells is fab.  If its day 3 it can still work.  I got a bit down too am mine were day 3, 5 and 6 cell's, and was hoping the would be nearer 7 and 8, but I got pregnant last time with 5 and 6 cells, just things weren't quite right.... I am hoping and praying this time they will be..  Besides October transfers are always a good sign   

Good luck AngelKJ, I really hope it works out for you this time, you are so brave to keep trying and I am sure you will get there, sending you big    and   

Nicola, I am not sure what the earliest you can test is, but my clinic always say to test two weeks from egg collection, regardless of when they go back, so basically I had my egg collection Monday past and will test Monday week - don't know if this helps?

What a rainy day!

Love

JO
xx


----------



## serenfach

*Joiliejo*.. I've been on sitting on my bum for most of the week. My first day out today - went to Tesco - it lasted 25mins and I had to have DH to come get me. I think I did too much too soon. I know it doesn't sound like much, wandering around Tesco, but it must have been. I also have OHSS though, so that could have been why I felt so iffy all of a sudden  I also had a sharp pain.. I have a Q about it below.

I've washed up some dishes, dusted, cleared 'stuff' away [not heavy stuff] and I've been for a quick walk [5 mins] once.. that's about all I've done. I'm getting really tired very quickly [I think that's because of the Clexane maybe]

*Lentil*! Twins! You butey!!   Well done, babe.. you must be absolutely thrilled!  I have a tear in my eye. You got there in the end 

I have a Q: I had a real sharp pain right in the middle of my lower abdomen earlier [between my belly button and the top of my vagina] Any ideas what it might be, girls?? I had a 3d transfer last Friday, so my babies would be 7 days old now. If I'm losing them, would I actually feel anything? On the brighter side, if it's implanation, is it too ealy for that? I had the pain again about 10 mins ago, but it was more like a dull throb than a sharp pain.

Thanks.. and hi to everyone here.. hope you're all doing okay


----------



## sweets x

Starlar- It lasted a few days, just drank and drank loads of water.
Could only wear leggings, had shortness of breathe so just chilled most of the time, had little walks to the shop with dh as don't think sitting for ages will help get things flowing.
Think i was alot less bloated by thursday (started being bloated on the sunday, worse on monday)

Jo- thanks hun.
Am going to wait i think, well, actually have just ordered some early detection tests so will let fate decide if i test before next friday or not.

serenfach- i had the pains like that hun, when i spoke to the clinic they said it was ovaries settling and to just keep drinking the water


----------



## hope2009

JOILIEJO- thank you very much for your message, i had E/C Wednesday and was back in for
                  E/T on Friday morning and they said it was a grade 3, 4 cell egg. 
                  so is that day 2 or day 3?   lol 
                  i just don't know if this is good or bad? but i am only 24 an already have a 6yr old son
                  so I'm hoping and  


                                                                                                  HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies

Feels a bit odd seeing my name on the list, all those years waiting to be here! 

I feel like a silly moo now after reading how little you've all been doing on your 2WW. DH won't let me lift anything, not even a small bag of spuds  but I've been out and about tidying and cooking since the day after transfer, on the day I didn't do a massive amount, just sat and worked on my lap top. Then I got a really bad headache yeasterday and some almost cramps, (doesn't make sense ) what I mean is they were almost like AF pains but not as strong and generally on one side. I've had them agaion today and some ovary pain, which I assume is just my ovaries settling down. The other thing I've noticed is that I am incredibly tearful, which I'm putting down to the pressure, and the hormones!

Hope everyone is well

Wendy
x


----------



## joliejo

Serenfach, thanks for your message, its nice to know that someone else is sitting on their bum like me lol    As far as the pain goes hun, I've had loads of aches and pains, including sharp ones like you, our bodies have been through so much, drugs, operation etc - I guess its to be expected. Also if it helps I had loads of pains when I got my BFP with my son. Try not to worry, I know its hard, and I can talk - I am the queen of worry! Ha ha                    Hayley you had a 2 day transfer, and 4 cells is perfect for a 2 day. xx


----------



## Angel KJ

Evening girls, 

We are on so many meds it's no wonder there are loads of wierd sensations going on down there, also feeling v tearful especially first thing for some reason!!!! DH won't let me do anything, had to fight with him for a shower as poss implantation today or tmrw!!!!
Recommend lots of chick flicks with plenty of decent eye candy!!!  

Keep positive girlies    

Joliejo  

Angel xxx


----------



## serenfach

Sound advice, *Angel*! 

*Jolie*  I have OHSS.. the pain in my ovaries is very different to the pain I felt today. It was bizzare.. I couldn't even explain where it was exactly. It felt like the very centre of my womb  It could have been trapped wind [thanks to Cyclogest! I'm a windy bugger because of that stuff! lol] Clinic told me to drink at ;east 8 pints of water a day due to the OHSS, so it might have been trapped wind from that?? Who knows  Thanks for your reply Xx

*Wendy*.. yep, I'm very tearful too, lately. I also have some PMS [my poor DH lol] I think it's down to the HcG shot and the progesterone supps I'm on. That amount of hormones running through us must have some effect at some point!


----------



## wendycat

I bought some pregnacare vitamins today. Previously I've just been on the folic acid and a really healthy diet. But decided today that the embies need all the help they can get, so I bought the vits, but felt like an intrudor buying something primarilly for pregnant ladies. Then I thought hey! This might be the closest I get so I'm going to enjoy it!!

Has anyone pushed their jinx luck by buying anything baby wise? In six years I've never bought so much as a baby sock. This is the first time I've sort of allowed myself to believe that this might actually happen.


Wendy
x


----------



## Tessie*

Hi,

I'm starting to get really worried.... I've started to get period type pain sensations in my lower tummy. Please don't visit AF! I'm feeling exhausted and can't work out what it all means. Test day is Friday! How am I going to cope? I'm due back at work tomorrow


----------



## sweets x

Tessie-    Hope your ok hunny, hope A/f stays away too   

Wendy- I have been on the pregnacare with omega 3 since we started on the tx rollercoaster june 08, they are a pre-conception too.
I haven't brought anything babyish yet and have told my family i don't want them too till i'm at least 20wks. Don't want to jinx things.

Best of luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## wendycat

Just me being silly then, as usual!   It's just the heavily pregnant woman on the front of the box makes me feel like I'm not in the club, and shouldn't be buying such items!  I'm sure everyone here has felt like that at one time or another.

Tessie - I've also had some period type pains off and on. I've read posts by so many other women on this site saying the same, it's reassuring to see how many have gone on to BFPs. But it is worrying.  to you.

Good luck to tomorrows testies (!)

Wendy
x


----------



## Angel KJ

Good luck to testers today  


                    


  xx


----------



## luski

just thought should let u no we got a    

               so we gonna have 2 start again but have found few tips

               on how 2 improve r chances so fingers crossed 4 next 

               month  with test day bein 25th Nov. This IF journey

               doesn't get any easier does it 


               Tammy


----------



## emily52

Hi ladies
Sorry Tammy  hope your ok 
I also got BFN today  
Feeling very low this was our last chance 
Not sore if we can carry on. I hope you have better luck next month stay 
Good luck anyone else testing  
and   to any BFNs
xxxxx
Emily


----------



## Angel KJ

Tammy and emily   

I'm so sorry


----------



## sweets x

Tammy and emily- so sorry sweeties    

Quick question about pessries. My body doesn't seem to be absorbing them as well, more and more is leaking out
Am doing them the same as i was before and lying down for half hour after.
Am a bit worried that my body don't need them anymore cause i'm not pregnant, this 2ww is so hard


----------



## joliejo

Morning ladies, I am so very sorry for your sad news Emily and Tammy, big   to both of you. Nicola, please try not to worry, my clinic have always told me that the drug is contained in the white fatty pess, and that its absorbed within 20 mins, the white stuff is just what its contained in and will come out!! This has always happened for me, everytime I have done IVF, including when it worked! Hope this helps xx


----------



## serenfach

Nicola, are you doing them front door or back door? [wow, what a question! lol] Maybe a bit tmi>> but back door isn't messy at all and nothing leaks out. As I was advised my someone on their 7th full IVF: slide and clench.. slide and clench..


----------



## sweets x

Joliejo- Thanks hun x

Serenfach- I am doing front door    
Have to leave the back one for cyclogest.
The waxy stuff always has leaked out but just seemed like loads this morning, and have never had any when i wiped before


----------



## wendycat

Emily, Tammy I'm so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated, I really feel for you. I think you are so brave for sticking through the trials of TTC.

I hope you feel better soon.

Wendy
xx


----------



## christine08

hi everyone,

just thought i'd let you know that the spotting i had on saturday morning has turned into a full blown AF with the worst pains ever!! I just feel totally devastated   . My OTD isn't till friday 6th, but im almost certain it's a BFN. I always try and prepare myself for the worst when i start my 2WW's, but when the worst does happen i cant help feeling utter despair! Im trying to keep a little bit of hope aside for friday coz i know its not over till my OTD, but i suppose it's just wishfull thinking .
Anyway enough about me rambling on as usual.

Huge   to all those with BFP's
and lots of     for all those waiting for OTD.
   for all those BFN's, this journey never gets any easier does it?

love an best wishes christine xxx


----------



## wendycat

Hi Christine

So sorry to hear that.   I have read a lot of stories on here about bleeding pre OTD and BFPs that followed, I really do hope this is the case for you.

I'll be thinking about you, you must be feeling very blue right now.

Wendy
xxx


----------



## Tink-G

Well, I am now in full AF.  2 x BFN's.  Stopped all meds.  OTD was 31st Oct.

Could you add me to the list please.

Thank you.

Good luck to all you who are still awaiting the big OTD and congratulations to you who managed to have a little miracle work for you with the BFP's.  For those of you with BFN's, I am so sorry, I really didn't realise it would be this difficult.  How hard is this??!!

Need to book a follow-up appointment now, can anyone advise what is actually discussed here?  I'm sure there are no answers, but is this the time to look at future options?  We haven't reached the 2ww before so really unsure what to do with myself now.
x


----------



## emily52

Christine and Tink g so sorry    

This is a really tough time and It really does help to have a future plan or something to lookforward to.
You will probably have lots of questions (like why??!!!) but my clinics have never really been able to answer them which is quite dispairing. 
Good luck to every one else testing   
Emily


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies so sorry to hear so much bad news x i am on day 13 and dying to test again tested fri and was bfn i feel this is the most stresssfull thing i have ever been through feel so sorry for my dh all i am doing is shouting at him and then crying i have just given up smoking (EC day) so just thinking this may be adding to the stress also prognova is supposed to make you feel like this also is that true. How do you guys keep doing this not sure i could do this again i have no pma as i feel it has not worked cause i just cant relax at all and the hospital told me that stress is one of the reasons why ivf does not work feel like i am going mad  ^idio t^


----------



## Lyzbeth

Just wanted to say HI  

I'm on day 4 of my 2WW after having 3 x 3day donor embryos transfered last Thursday.

This will be my fourth IVF attempt so I know how hard the 2ww can be, but I'm trying to stay positive, calm and not over analyse every twinge!

Congratulations to the ladies who have tested and have BFP   and huge hugs   to those who have BFN, I know there's nothing that can be said to ease the pain but I know from personal experience that the support on these boards is very important.

Good luck to everyone testing this week and roll on the 11th (my test date!  )

Beth
xXX
Ps: Please add me to your list


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Sorry Lizzy,

miscalculated my OTD! 

My OTD is 15th Nov (not 9th)

Donna
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Sending hugs to all BFN

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies one and all and loads of        for the 2ww'ers.

Starlar - It sounds VERY positive to me sweety. 

Hey Serenfach 

Jarjj - Where are you up to?


xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Lentil,

I'm d/r at min meant to start stims tomorrow but no af yet!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## freddylocks

Hi Everyone

On 25th Oct we had a single embie transferred. And then began our 2 week wait.

Our OTD was today however we tested yesterday and got a positive however the line was very very faint and were wondering if it was accurate or not, well following that we went out and bought 3 more tests of different types. Each one was equally faint but there was definately a line there.

So, this morning came our test day.
We did the official test and we were still unsure, we went and got a digital one and that said Positive.
Well we phoned the clinic, they talked through the results and we have an official    BFP!!!
  

Thanks everyone
Dawn and Freddy


----------



## wendycat

Yay! Congrats on your  !

Wendy
x


----------



## surromum

Well the 14dp3dt results are in, used 3 different tests and all   

So that's pretty conclusive.  We're booked in for another cycle in March where we'll be trying a fresh transfer so it's not over for them yet.   

My BFF and her DH took it very well, in fact he said "It's just like we've gone one goal down in a cup final, it's not over yet" which I thought was a lovely analogy.

Thanks you, thank you, thank you to you all for your support.  I'm going to pay up, become a member and stay on here to support you guys through your journeys too.

To all of you with         

To all of you with          

Good luck to all of you in the 2WW and looking forward to sharing in your good news over the coming months.
xxxxxxx


----------



## wendycat

Surromum, so sorry to hear that. but it sounds like you and your BFF and her DH have an excellent mental attitude. I think you are doing the most selfless, incredible thing, I know everyone on this board would hope to have a friend like you. I'm really glad to hear that you are getting back on that TTC horse and not giving up without a fight!

Wendy
xxx


----------



## joliejo

Surromum, I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that it hasn't worked this time around , I agree totally with what Wendycat said, you are doing such an amazing thing, and your friend is really lucky to have you.  Good luck with your next attempt, I really hope it works for you.

Lots of love
Jo
xx


----------



## rachelbw

congrtas dawn and dh it makes me feel better as i only had one 4 cell embie put in on the 21st test date 5th nov i have tested and been bfn but not giving up till thu so congrats again. Ladies have not had any spotting at all so just worried have anyone had a bfp with no spotting


----------



## sweets x

Surromum. Sorry hunny. What a great attitude you all have. X best of luck to other testie's today  well, I have really strong a/f pains so will be very surprised if she ain't here before end of the day. At the same stage as last time when I started bleeding. Seems so unfair. X


----------



## Hula

Morning girls

I got a   i cant believe it think me and DH are still in shock.

Sorry to surromum on your bfn but you have a great attitude and are doing a fantastic think for your BF.

Big    to everyone

Luv Hula
xoxo


----------



## Hula

Nicola keep positive   will   that it will happen for you.

Luv
Hula xox


----------



## sweets x

Congratulations hula  x


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies can I gatecrash?!
I am now on my 2ww-I had an 8 cell Embie put on board yesterday-my official test date is 17th october-yikes! 
This is probably the strangest part of this whole IVF cycle-I have managed to book the next couple of weeks off work as I have a quite a physical job and dint want to take the risk this early on-Im not holding out much hope-I dont want to bank on this first time working-as its unusual that it does-be nice to hear from you ladies

Good luck to all any tips would be great!

Lollipops xxx


----------



## Leaf

Hello, it's a bit early but I'll probably be having treatment (ICSI, extended culture, DE in Madrid) at the end of November so testing around mid-December. I've started my medication and booked a scan for 16 Nov, so if all's well I'll get the call anytime after that! 

This is my third cycle, my second fresh cycle. I've not done blasto transfer before - it's been 3-day tx. 

I've cut down my wine to 1 glass of red a week, trying to cut down the coffee to homoeopathic quantities and ideally cut it out but it's hard... I'm wondering if I get out my old Slendertone if it will improve blood flow to the pelvic area!

I have a fibroid I'm a bit worried about - I hope it's behaving under the onslaught of progynova.

Hope all you ladies are well and feeling chipper!

Love
Leaf xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies,
Rachelbw - I had a BFP with no spotting, then the day we got our BFP I spotted that afternoon, then a week later again! 
Hey Lollipops! 
Surromum -     for next tx - what a fab attitude too.
Hula - Congrats               
Jarjj - AF dance for you             Good luck with tx!!! 

L
xxxxx


----------



## rachelbw

so sorry for surromum i think you are doing a great job. i tested again today another bfn my test date is thursday surley there must be some hcg if i was pg by know had no bleeding no pain nothing so not looking good but good luck to all you testers today


----------



## snozyrozy

hi ladies  

Please can I join you ?

I had ET last tuesday and now have 3 blastos on board     My OTD is 10th November. Been trying hard not to look for symptoms and apart from a minor spotting panic yesterday morning everything is calm .....well for now anyway !!
Every twinge is as scary as h*ll but I'm trying to relax and hope that the next few days pass quickly and uneventfully  

So sorry to read some recent BFN's and congrats to all of you with BFP's !

wishing everyone lots of luck and  

snozyrozy xx

PS - Lentil I promise I'm not stalking you


----------



## jarjj

Lentil,

Still no sign of af!!!  Hopefully with next day or so.  

Joanne

xx


----------



## sw197

Hi everyone
I have my test date on the 5th November - so not long. Have first ICSI and have felt on and off ok, tired and heady though! Getting a bit stressed now, and today had a slight bit of pinky brown discharge (sorry!) - is this good, bad, nothing much at this late stage. I have read about implantation bleeds and so on, but I am really not sure. I am sure this has been asked before so apologies, but any help greatly appreciated from those that have gone through it before! all the best


----------



## Lentil

Hiya Snozy!! My lovel secret stalker!     I just hopr you follow me to the BFP and Twin bumps threads too! 
Jarjj - I always found best white nicks and hey presto she would arrive. 
xxxxx


----------



## always

Surromum - I am so gutted this has not worked for you and your BF, as it is such a wonderful thing you are doing... and must be very difficult too..
lolliopops - welcome and good luck, i am guessing your test date is 17th Nov.. amzing how this year has flown by eh lol!
Hula - congrats on your  
Freddielocks - congrats on your  
Lentil, have been following your story and so pleased everything is going so well for you xx

   to thise with  

AFM, well i have 6 days to go on my   until the OTD, been getting A/F type pains for last couple of days and still feeling dizzy and very tired. Really trying not to read to much into to it and trying not to loose my PMA, and at the same time trying not to get too positive in case it has failed! So in other words i am going crazy!!  

Good luck to all those due to test in next couple of days....


----------



## snozyrozy

Hey Lentil ! Oh I hope so honey    Have to admit to feeling very positive today, long may it last !!

sw197 - hang in there sweetie  

always - are you testing on the 9th ? Thats the day before me - good luck to you too


----------



## lollipops

Hi its so nice to hear BFP stories.

Lentil-I think I remember you announcing your BFP on oct/nov berries thread?!-Hope the pregnancy is going well!
Twins!!!


Always-yes my test date is the 17th Nov-seems an age away-what are you doing to pass the time away? I really feel for you right now-you are so close to your test date-know wonder you feel like your going crazy-I don't know how Im going to get through it and keep my sanity-its a wonder we arent in a padded cell! lol-all the best,dont give up hope! 

Freddielocks-massive congrats! 

Snozyrozy-wow-3 blastos on board-you stand a really good chance-not too much longer to go until test date! I too hope these last few days pass quickly and a little spotting is fine  


Jarjj-hoping your AF arrives promptly! 

Leaf-welcome!  I cut out coffee and wine before I began treatment-found it hard going but I can honestly say im finding it easy now-and so many people have complimented me on how well my skin  looks-so even if this time isnt my time-Ive at least been keeping myself healthy ! 

To All Ive missed a big 'hello' and lots of 

xxxxxlollipops xxx


----------



## snozyrozy

thanks lollipops


----------



## surromum

nicola1x said:


> Surromum. Sorry hunny. What a great attitude you all have. X best of luck to other testie's today  well, I have really strong a/f pains so will be very surprised if she ain't here before end of the day. At the same stage as last time when I started bleeding. Seems so unfair. X


I've got everything crossed for you! I so hope this is your time.
xxxxx


----------



## serenfach

I'm not sure who it was who said they gave up smoking on EC day?? [was it *Rachelbw*??] - but just to let you know, I was advised not to! Odd, but true.

They said that although it is a very unhealthy habit, obviously, they didn't want me to stress my body in any way. No stretching, no carrying/lifting, no exercise apart from maybe a gentle 5 min stroll around the block, no eating spicy food [in case of bowel problems] no pills except for paracetamol for pain [I have OHSS] and to cut down on the smokes as much as possible, with a view to stopping asap.. but not to stress myself out by quitting cold turkey.

Also they advised me to eat like a pregnant woman would, avoiding shell fish, soft cheeses and so on.

Just FYI ^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

*Question*: the af pains.. they've started for me too, in the last hour or two. I take it it's normal?? Also, at what point do you stop bursting into tears for no particular reason!? 

 to all those who have had BFN's so far.. my thoughts are with you. Congrats to those who have had their lovely BFP's


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Ladies,

AF arrived!!  Yeah so baseline scan [email protected] 2pm

Joanne

xx


----------



## sweets x

Hiya peeps

jarjj- yeah!! good luck for thursday hunny

serenfach- bless ya, i was like that a few days ago   
The a/f pains i am told are normal  

Surromum- thankyou  

Best of luck to everyone else    

I have been having a/f pains since last nite. 
The clinic rang me and said to test straight away.
If it was negative to continue with the meds and test again on friday our oficial otd.

Well, cannot believe i am writing this but we got    
Its 3 days early so hope beanie/s stay put.

nicola x x


----------



## wendycat

Yay! Congratulations on your BFP, I'm well chuffed for you!!     

Wendy
x


----------



## lollipops

Wow-go Nicola! 
congrats on your BFP- must be a good stong beanie/s to show up positive 3 days early...your story gives me hope! xx


----------



## sweets x

lollipops- bless ya hunny, glad it has given you hope. Everyone says its normal and stuff but when you KNOW of people who have pains and still get bfp is good isn't it.
The lady at the clinic said its and early pregnancy, whatever that means  

Wendy- thankyou hunny


----------



## serenfach

Whoop! Congrats, Nicola!


----------



## jarjj

Nicola,

So pleased for you - many congratulations   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Tessie*

Nicola - That's the best news! Congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## joliejo

Congrats Nicola, that's fab news, hoping we can all join you     I am certainly getting achy pains too, though am laying around loads! Lol   xx


----------



## surromum

OMG Nicola!!! Whoo hoo!!!!  

That news has just made my day, I am so happy for you!!!!

Good luck with the next stage, keep us all posted!

xxxxxxx


----------



## always

Nicola - big conrats hun xx   - I was telling dh and he gave me a look as if to say "dont even think about it!" Still have 6 days so I must stay away from the pee sitcks 
jarjj- good news on af, good luck for Thursdays scan
Serenfach - unfortunately I dont think the bursting into tears for no reason disappears for long time!! good luck hun xx
Lollipops - I am just trying to keep life as normal as possible, although I am really tired so not doing a great deal at home. No-one knows we are doing it this time so it is nice in the fact we dont talk about it all the time and dont get questions! 
Snozyrozy - yes testing on 9th, although may do it on 8th as i have to work on the 9th - wishing you lots of luck
Afm -  I am still plodding along on the wait - 6 days to go! Today went fairly fast.. i thoroughly recommend farm town on ********.. lost a couple hours today on that!! and obviously chatting away on here!!
Off to bed soon,so wishing you lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## Lentil

Nicola               wwoohooo Congrats!!!! xxxxx


----------



## surromum

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow!  Get to bed early and tomorrow will come faster - like Xmas!!

      

Lollipops - I've been getting the same compliments on how well I look since cutting out the wine and coffee.  Might just stick to de-caf now anyway, the wine I'll get back to you on!!!


----------



## lollipops

Hey surromum- I know the coffee is easy but I must say If this doesnt work out for me I think Im owed a large glass of white wine!!! 

Lollipops! xxx


----------



## viva_diva

it's a BFN for me I'm afraid...please add to the board. Wishing everyone else better luck xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies congrats on all the bFP and sorry to hear about the bfn s i think i will be joining them my otd is tom but tested today and it was a BFN so i have given up now cause i dont think it will change over night even though my DH seems too think so bless him. anyway good luck for any testers today xxxx


----------



## snozyrozy

Viva-diva - so sorry  

Nicola - congratulations !!  

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Viva- sorry to hear your news-good luck for your future........


----------



## snozyrozy

rachelbw - so sorry


----------



## lalaby123

Hello ladies I'm just adding myself here as am on day 6 post EC

viva diva sorry for your bfn is it definite? 

Rachel what day did u test? Sometimes day 14 is too early 

Nicola many congrats on your   

Hi to all else xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey Lalaby!

Welcome!!! Hope all's going well for you!  x

Lollipops xx


----------



## snozyrozy

Hi Lalaby - hows the 2ww going ?! I think I'm slowly cracking up ! One minute I'm positive its worked   the next I'm beside myself with worry that it hasnt  
Roll on tuesday !! when do you test ?  

snozyrozy xx


----------



## always

Snozyrozy - I am with you on that one...  what a massive rollercoaster eh!! Roll on next week!!!


----------



## 1day

Hello ladies,
Been lurking for a while and reading all your posts.  Need some advice if you don't mind. I am feeling really down today - had ET last monday (5 day blasts) and tested today which is 9 days post ET, got a BFN.  Should i give up now and stop all the drugs or wait a couple more days.  Been sitting here crying all morning, feeling so down.  Haven't told my husband i tested as he wanted me to wait until the weekend.  On every cycle our embryos seem to progress quite slowly and don't usually have transfer until day 6, so this is our first day 5 blast transfer (we have moved to a new clinic this time and they felt that by day 5 they would be better off inside me than waiting the extra day).  

On my 2nd IVF cycle i did test 9 days post ET and got a BFN then re-tested 4 days later and it was positive, but sadly i miscarried a few weeks later.  Am very confused as at the first clinic i was at they told me to test 14 days after ET and this new one say to test 14 days past EC.

I can't believe after four years, 4 IVF's, 1 IUI and 1 FET we are still no where nearer to our dream.  My life feels so incomplete, i know i am very lucky to have my son, but would love to make him a big brother.  Sometimes i look at myself and think i must have done something really wrong in my life, or must be a bad person and am being punished.  I just don't understand why this is happening.  I haven't told any of my friends that we are going through IVF (don't know how i have managed to make excuses for 4 years now!), can't be arsed with all the questions about whether it worked or not, and also don't want them to feel awkward around me when they announce they are pregnant or bring their babies over. Everytime i hear news that someone else is pregnant though it does hurt - like a knife straight through the heart, yet i still manage to smile (through gritted teeth!).

I've had no symptoms this time, no sore boobs, no pains, just a little dull backache yesterday. Can't tell hubbie i have tested, so have to have stupid clexane injections and pretend everything is ok until the weekend.

I'm just sitting here, my house is a mess and i don't have any energy to get up and sort it out.  I just feel empty.

Sorry for such a depressing 'me' post, needed to get this off my chest and see what you girls think about whether it's game over or wait to retest in a few days.  In my heart i know it won't change seeing that BFN this morning, just wish for once i could be wrong.

Jnr
xxx


----------



## sw197

congrats to BFP's! sorry to those feeling down. I started AF almost certainly yesterday so took a pregnancy test this morning to show BFN! clinic say to test tomorrow as planned, but can't see that this is going to change overnight! very depressing after you sort of feel things are progressing! best to everyone.


----------



## always

Jnr - Hang on in there! I think you have tested to early I had ET on Monday last week too and am not due to test till Monday, I was on 3 day embies, but still think too early for you. Carry on with jabs etc and test again on OTD. Sending you PMA    and big hugs     and some baby dust for luck   
Good luck xxxxx


----------



## amberboo

on Clomid and menopur, scan this morning revealed 2 follicles, doing trigger shot 2moro AM, should ovulate saturday so will test 3 weeks from 2day if I can wait that long. test day 25th Nov if no AF shows up 1st.

Thanks


----------



## serenfach

Hi everyone.. I have some Q's for anyone who has a moment??  

I'm on Cyclogest 'bum bulletts' twice a day and I'm wondering if : 
a) they can cause acne?
b) if they can cause wierd sensations in/around your womb?  
c) can they make your bbs very sore? 

Thanks Xx


----------



## snozyrozy

Jnr -I agree totally with always, I think you have tested too early. Keep taking all the drugs and test again on OTD. I had blastos on 27th Oct and my OTD is 10th Nov.        

sw197 - so sorry    

serenfach - i am on utrogestan which is the alternative to cyclogest I think and they make my tummy very rumbly and my boobs feel heavy and a bit sore. Am obv hoping this is a good sign of pg but it is a side effect.  

amberboo - good luck !  

snozyrozy xx


----------



## serenfach

Cheers, snoy   Here's hoping, eh!


----------



## princess30

Hello to all my fellow 2ww girlies...

I hope you all get a lovely   and a lots     to those girls who didnt.
Lizzie can you please add me to board OTD is Friday 13th..Thanks x


----------



## snozyrozy

hi princess30  

has anyone had any feelings of dizzyness on the 2ww ? I am probably being completely paranoid but for the past half hour or so I've felt a bit lightheaded  

xx


----------



## grejka

Hello ladies,  
Can i please join you? I had FET 29th and OTD 11th...
How are you feeling after ET? Its 6 days so for me but I had really strong pains at night in my ovaries.. not sure if thats normal...
For everyone


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-

Grejka- I am 2 suffering with aches and pains at night especially,rung my clinic and they say its nothing to worry about I had ET 2 days ago but I have had these feelings since EC-the say its from all the poking and prodding of your ovaries. 

Princess30-Hello-Im a 2ww girlie ,how far along are you? Its very early days for me Im on day2-Im off work for the whole 2weeks,which is prob worse than working-however I have a physical job role-so it would be silly to risk it!How are you finding it-im convinced AF is coming 

Amberboo-the 25th will soon come round! 

Jr-just wait and see alot can change in a day or two,I've learnt that much from this site-dont give up just yet-and dont stop your drugs!! 

Lalaby-any tips on passing the time quickly! Also I have been eating loads of fruit-but was told by someone that fruit makes your blood suger levels go up and down-embies dont like this? what do u thinks?

And to anyone Ive missed ''hello'' wishing you all luck and best wishes whatever stage of this mad process your at!

lollipops xxx


----------



## princess30

lollipops:- I promised myself this tx I would try not to over analyse like I did last tx..its still early days on the madness that is the 2ww so no doubt by then end of it I will cuckoo       . MY ET was Monday day3 transfer so Josh & Jess onboard 1x8cell 1x7cell...x

snozyroszy:- I havent had any diziness so far this tx but did last tx and I got a lovely BFP unfortunatley I had a m/c...goodluck babe x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

Can i join you all had IUI this morning... we're on our 2nd attempt.. 3rd if you count the DIY AI we did back in July... I've been on 50mg of clomid and had a scan on day 10 which showed 1 (only 1 which is a bit rubbish  ) 20mm follie... did trigger that night and had insem today day 13..... OTD is 18th Nov...

I HATE THE 2WW IT DRIVES ME MENTAL!!!

Em x


----------



## lollipops

Hi *****-mum (love the name by the way) Im on this 2ww-my test date is 17th Nov-so we are practically at the same stage. Wishing you lots of luck!

Princess30-I too had a day 3 transfer but I had one lil speck put back-(8 cell) and I had transfer on monday too-what OTD have they  told you?-we have been given the 17th Nov-seems a lifetime away-If Im even lucky enough to reach that day!

lollipops xxx


----------



## princess30

Hi ***** Mum - welcome to the madness of the 2ww...I hate this part too sending you lots of       & Sticky Vibes...x

Lollipop:- EC was Fri 30th & ET was Mon 2nd OTD is Friday 13th.....thats right as embies will be 2weeks old then x


----------



## lollipops

Hi princess,thats exactly the same as me-my clinic class day 1 as ET day...perhaps I should go with Fri the 13th?! Oh I dont know now!!!confused! Im a whole 4 days behind you,yet we have the same dates...strange?


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Nice to meet others on 2ww!!!!!!

I had FET yesterday so OTD is 17th November.  Two embryos grade B x 7 cell put back.................really hoping it works this time!!!!!!!


----------



## snozyrozy

thanks princess - think i'm actually looking for things that arent there today !!  

welcome lesbomum & sunbeam !!     

snozyrozy xx


----------



## Sam1934

Hi ladies

I'm going to join you.  I had DET in Spain on Sunday 1 November.  2  5 day blasts on board and none to freeze so don't feel very positive. No symptoms yet just really thisty all the time but I think that's down to the drugs or else I'm becoming diabetic.  My OTD is Tuesday 10 November so not long to go.

Snozyrosy - I'm interested that you had ET 3 days before me but you still test on the same day as me.  

Good luck to all the 2ww's.  This is such a difficult time.

Hugs for all the BFN's.  I know what you're going through.  There's no real words of comfort I can say. Everyone has their own way of dealing with the pain so do what you feel is right to get you through this.

Sam


----------



## joliejo

Afternoon ladies,

I am really confused about this whole date thing, everyone seems to have different periods of time to wait.  I had my egg collection last Monday so therefore I test on Monday coming, but I know a lot of people have to test two weeks from embryo transfer, I guess every clinic is different!!

Welcome Sam, Sunbeam,Princess, Em, Grejka, Jnr and anyone else that I've missed off who have joined us on our slow decent into madness   

Grejka I too am getting lots of aches and pains, keep stressing about them, but our bodies have been through a lot.  I get terrible sharp pains in my ovaries when I cough, think its were I had the operation, but I would have thought it might be going off a bit by now?!?

Jnr, don't give up hope honey, give it a few more days, it might make all the difference.  I really feel for you and know what you are going through, we are in a similar position to you, we are so lucky to have our little boy (who we got after years of trying naturally and then IVF) but I long to give him a brother or sister that I know he would love, and my fertility is running out, found out this year I have a really low amh of 3.1 and at 33 that's not good news.  All my friends are the most fertile people of the planet and although a lot have them have been fantastic, nobody can really understand the pain and upset and stress of going through IVF and the thought of not being able to have children/more children.  Hang in there    

So sorry to those who have got BFN's thinking of you   

I am having a stressy day too, just lots of aching in stomach and pains underneath - sorry tmi, I am hoping this is a good sign though and praying too.  My friend has just had a baby and whilst I am over the moon for her it just reminds me of what we are all going though, and how hard it is!

Anyone doing any fireworks tomorrow?

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## snozyrozy

hi sam, which clinic are you with ?

joliejo - hi, i think all clinics must just do it differently its very strange isnt it ?

xx


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Snozyrozy

I'm with IVI Alicante.  This is my 2 attempt with them and may have to be the last. I don't want to sound too pessimistic but have already started looking at other clinics.  DP will have a fit if he finds out but I have to have another plan in place to get me through this. Which clinic are you with?  How are you holding up.  Wish somehow they could shorten the 2ww to 1ww to stop us going mad.

Sam


----------



## lizerd

serenfach said:


> Hi everyone.. I have some Q's for anyone who has a moment??
> 
> I'm on Cyclogest 'bum bulletts' twice a day and I'm wondering if :
> a) they can cause acne?
> b) if they can cause wierd sensations in/around your womb?
> c) can they make your bbs very sore?
> 
> Thanks Xx


Hiya! 
i had really bad acne whilst on cyclogest. finished them 3 weeks ago and his week is the first week they have cleared up! oh and also hadreally sore and heavy bbs!!! stick with it!!!

Thanks Lizzie x


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Lizzie*  I meant to add 'fuzzy headaches' to the list, too. Had a bomper this afternoon 

I guess so many of the 'symptoms' we all feel could be attributed to the meds some of us are still on, it still drives ya nuts though! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## snozyrozy

hi Sam,

I'm with Vistahermosa in Alicante. The 2ww is not too bad but obv wish it was next tuesday !!!!


----------



## viz1975

another BFN for us I'm afraid OTD tomorrow 14 days after EC will test again tomorrow but not holding out much hope that it will change overnight - wishing you all the best of luck    

Nicola
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey!!
Sunbeam me and you test on the same day! Lets hope the 17th hurrrys up!! Good luck with the wait! 

Sam-welcome/Hola Chica! Having lived in Spain for 6 years myself I am sending you lots of   spanish vibes!  
      xxx
Joiliejo-I am confused 2-I had one embie put back on Monday (day 3 transfer) and have been told to test on 17th Nov-thats over 2 weeks-I am just going to follow my own clinics instructions-as long as AF doesnt show up!!

Viz1975- Arhhh hunny-perhaps you should just wait until tomorrow before giving up all hope-I'll say a   for you. xx 

love to all xxxx


----------



## snozyrozy

nicola - so sorry - keep taking your drugs and test again tomoro     

xx


----------



## rachelbw

hi girls after having a chat with the dh decided to do this again as had a BFN today and my test date is tom so given up now. I was wondering how long till we can try again. good luck to all the ladies on there 2ww  x x


----------



## amberboo

So sorry about you BFN Rachel 

Sorry I cant answer you question on timings.

xxx


----------



## always

Hi Rachel 
So sorry about your bfn   
Clinics normally require you to have a break of 3 months if it is full ivf you have had.
Wishing you lots of success for the future hun xx


----------



## wendycat

Hi ladies.

So sorry to hear of the BFNs, I just wish everyone could have a BFP, it all just seems so unfair.

Not having a very good day today, someone at work anounced their pregnancy, which is lovely for her, but is going to make dealing with a negative cycle really difficult.Of course I am assuming it will be negative! LOL 

I don't really feel any thing,everything that I think may be a pregnancy symptom can be attributed to the meds. I have sore boobs and slight nausea and AF pains that seem to come and go, but that's most likely the hormones. I've convinced myself that this will not work and have become a bit obsessed with how I'm going to deal with the baby chats in the rest room, the awkward 'when are you going to have a baby' questions etc, etc. 

Sorry, that was a total ME post 

I wish all of the ladies on this board, on this whole site every   bit of luck.

Feel a bit better now! LOL

Wendy
xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there ladies, just come back from having FET aboard, for some reason I have been been feeling to  positive for the last two days, even though my whole experience including the treatment aboard was fab.  I feeling this due to the lack of Pg symptoms, sore boobs, nausea etc which I felt last time I had, my brain is telling me that is has not work.  I am usually right on these things. So Wendycat I know how you feel. I am already calculating how much it will costs for my last and final attempt using DE which is driving my DH mad. But I don't think I want to go through all this again, it is costing us a fortune but also the mental space.  Anyway, all I can do is test next week and see what gives and read up on all those positive BFP to keep me going for the next round. 

Take care all.

Lynn E


----------



## Tessie*

Hi,

I made the mistake I've been so good at not doing on my previous 5 cycles... I tested last night and this morning (today is day 13). Last nights test showed the faintest line ever and today's was still faint but more clear than last night. What does that mean I'm going crazy! Since yesterday I've been suffering from back and hip ache. They're not my usual AF feelings, but worried they could be something!

What do you think? I'm slowly going mad!

T xxx


----------



## viz1975

I am so confused got up early this morning and did test as today is OTD 14 days post EC and I got my first ever     could this be right as yesterday it was a BFN when I tested - have checked it on two tests and they both say the same - can one day really make all the difference?  I am going to go to the clinic tomorrow for bloods so hopefully that will clear it up one way or the other but for today at least I can say I am pregnant - good luck for all the others testing today - hope today is a lucky day  

Nicola
xxxx


----------



## grejka

*viz1975* - Congartulations!!! Yes you are pregnant    
Yesterday was proabably early and the Hcg level was low
*Tessie* * I am not sure what that can be.. the worst think is that only blood test could give you the corect answer or another wee test tomorrow. Did you try the digital tests clear blue one. They dont show the lines only writing "pregannt" "not pregant" I used them last time and They shown me that I am pregnant but the lines test didnt show me pregnancy! (sorry for my English Is my 2nd language)


----------



## joliejo

Huge congratulations Nicola, you must be so happy. You are at the same clinic as me, they will be able to give you your exact hcg level.  Tessie, you got a line, so that means you are pregnant, important thing is the levels go up. Tests only pick up hcg above 25, some 50. So depending when they implanted the level coukd still be quite low. But you obviously have the pregnancy hormone, so i'd test again tom and keep   xx I am hoping and   still,  though feel like I am going mad xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Hi Can I join? test date friday 13th (yes friday 13th ) November xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Big Huge Congrats to both Nicola and Tessie on your BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lets hope you girls are starting a trend!!!!!!!!!!

This is only day 2 for me and it must be due to this being a frozen cycle but I have no symptoms whatsoever.  With the fresh ICSI cycle in May I had sore boobs from day dot, bloating to tummy and cramps.  Then bled Day 11. Just hope this is our time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I ask a really crude question??

I am using the crinone 8% vaginal gel (think it may be the same as cyclogest).  The problem is it just seem to be coming out in clumps.  I dont remember it being so bad the last time.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jarjj

Nicola

I messaged you on Berry thread but just wanted to say again

"MANY CONGRATULATIONS"   

Joanne

xx


----------



## sw197

BFN for me. See what after Christmas brings. It was our first ICSI, so I guess I didn't feel I would be that lucky to be successful 1st time. Guess next time you know what to expect. Good luck to all testers!


----------



## sunbeam

sw191 I am so sorry for you and DH..............its heart breaking I know but you have to look forward.


----------



## lollipops

sorry to hear of the BFN-sw191  its hard this is my first ICSI and Im not holding out much hope-they say its unusual for it to work first time-doesnt make it any easier does it-we all derserve a baby-I hope your pain easiers and you can move on with what you want to do in the future xxx
Viz-just shows a day can make a difference-Ive congratulated you on the 'Berries'thread-but a big congrats again on here!!!
Tessie-Congrats hun!!!!I think if its starting to show a faint line now then by your OTD-it will be there staring at you!!!
Sunbeam-I am not on the gel but the pessaries-and I seem to have alot of mess in my knickers ...my clinic says to lie down for half an hour after administering it-to let what needs to be absorbed do its job-then what comes out is whats not needed-like I say imm not on the same thing as you but I Imagine its a similar principle..xxx

Hi to everyone else-sorry if I have missed anyone-Im off to potter around! xxxlollipopsxx


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Ladies

Tessie & Viz congratulations on tour BFP's

SW197 so sorry hun.  

Wendycat it's good to get it of your chest.  We're having a fireworks party and inviting firends with kids.  Told DP I will do 1 social event before testng then I'm going underground to lick my wounds.

Lynn - I feel exactly like you. I'm planning what to do for the next go.  It's the only way I can get through this madness.

Does anyone have any syptoms yet.  What about you ladies that have just got your BFP's.  I don't feel any different from my last BFN so therefore think this is going in the same direction.  Having said that I'm 5dp a 5 say blast so don't know if that is too soon.  Just feel I should have a sign like being struck by a thunderbolt.

Sam


----------



## lollipops

Hi Sam-I wouldnt worry about it,its prob too soon at the minute and just because you are not feeling any symtoms doesnt mean its a BFN-Just remember that if you had naturally concieved you wouldnt even know you were pregnant at this point-its major early days!! Please dont feel negative-I know its easier said than done-I have my days like this too-but you have to remember everyones different and theres no one rule for everyone

Heres a big   and some        vibes and some      (dancey thingy bobs!) to cheer you up!!! 

Lollipops xxxx


----------



## always

I think it is all over for me... done a test today and athough I am 10dp3dt I am certain it is the end. A/F is pretty much looming in the wings ready to pounce probably in the morning, my face is burning, head is pounding and tummy really started to hurt! 

I wish the rest of you due to test all the luck in the world    

AFM... who knows.. we have the 2 frosties but not sure I am strong enough to do this anymore... it all seems so pointless.. is it ever gonna happen, there is no reason why it has not happened before. I feel like I have as much chance of it happening as I do of getting pregnant naturally with no tubes!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## lollipops

Arrhhh Always-cheer up hun        
U nver know-your not bleeding in full swing yet and it has been known for some ladies to bleed and get a BFP- I can see you have been through alot and your prob thinking 'what do you know!' - but I just thought I would try and reassure you and lift you mood as I know thats what I would want to hear from people- I really hope your AF stays away for you....


----------



## always

Thanks lollipops, if it wasnt for the bfn on the test i might hold out more hope, but thanks for the hugs it does mean alot and without this website I dont know where i would be...... people on here really do help xx thanks again


----------



## sunbeam

Always its not over!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its only Day 10 I remember when I did my last cycle reading about lots of girls like you and it took another few days to show a BFP.  Thats why they tell you to test 14 days after ET!!!!!!!!!  So dont worry and get plenty of rest and check again in a few days.  Im praying for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grejka

*always*- all of that is so hard and painfull!!! You come throw a lot!!! But please fight!!! Dont lose your hope!!! It will happen just have to keep fighting!!   
I really hope you will have BFP but if not FET is really easy and nice compere to IVF!!


----------



## Tessie*

Hi,

Well today has been the longest day ever! Even with the fainst line this morning I'm still not convinced of my BFP. The pains in my back, hips and now legs seem to be getting worse and the only thing I can imagine they are related to is AF... although their not my usual AF pains! I must have been to the toilet a million times today! I did another test tonight (4th in total) and it's still got a faint second line. I'm hoping to get some sleep tonight and   that AF stays away... plus tomorrow is official OTD (day 14) so I hope to get a darker test line. I've also got a blood test that will clear it all up. Seriously - I think I'm losing it! I had to share this with you as I know you'll understand better than anyone else!

Always - Hang in their Hun! I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow xxx

T xx


----------



## lollipops

Hang in there Tessie your not losing it!- a faint line is better than no line?!? surely? and your OTD is tomorrow so Im guessing you'll see a much stronger line then-Try and get some sleep I bet it will hard-Hope AF stays away...and wishing you a BFP in the morning.      

lollipops xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

HI


----------



## Tessie*

It's OTD today and I can't believe it.... a nice strong line on the test showing a    ! I'm in total denial! I can't believe it's happening to me! Please keep strong little embies!

Thank you for all being so supportive. The 2WW is just the toughest time and unless you've experienced it you have no idea! I couldn't have got through this without you!

Hang in their everyone on the 2ww. You really can't tell what result you're going to get until test day, whatever strange feeliings and pains you get try and stay positive, keep talking and together we can get through this.

Lots of   and   for everyone!

T xx


----------



## grejka

*Tessie* - Congratulations!! well done girl! i am so happy for you!!!    I need only good news like that especially that early in the moring!!


----------



## sweets x

Tessie woo hoo hunny. Really pleased for you.       

Best of luck to everyone else testing today    

Well, i ring up for my scan today, can't wait. Will be jamming the phone line at 9 trying to get through


----------



## viz1975

Congrats on your BFP Tessie    - here's hoping that we both have a happy and healthy next 8 months - had a blood test yesterday to confirm and the levels are really good they want over 25 and mine were 214 so very happy - have booked first scan appt for 26th November and am hoping the little one sticks around til then   - good luck to everyone else testing today you just can never tell what the result is going to be - we only had 4 follicles, one egg suitable for ICSI and one two day embryo put back but we still got our BFP so it really does only take one 

Good luck ladies and keep thinking positive  

Nicola
xxx


----------



## joliejo

Congratulations Tessie and Nicola, so pleased for you both, am still hoping and praying I can join you   . Nicola, bet you were over the moon with your levels, that's fantastic. Can I ask how many cell's your embryo was on day 2? I have been stressing as my embryos were only 5 and 6 cell on day 3. Am hoping and    they are doing well xx


----------



## viz1975

Hi Joliejo  fingers crossed for you    our embryo was a four cell embryo on day 2 so your two little ones sound fine to me xxx


----------



## hope2009

Big congratulations to all with BFP well done i hope you enjoy the next 8 months girls

                              


                                                                                        HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## joliejo

Thanks Nicola, I hope so, did you have any symptoms at all? I keep getting achy tummy, and just   its a good sign xx


----------



## Wombat72

Hi 
I am on 2ww after DE, and due for blood test this monday 9th November, so please add me to the list. Trying to think sticky thoughts but Panicking slightly as had pains in my lower belly and ovaries since the transfer. Told it could be down to the embroyo's embedding (although it's now been 9 days) or just the pessaries. Also Still no other symptoms! Plus my acupuncturist has really made me worry, after i've been trying so hard to be positive, i mentioned last night that the embroyo's didn't go through blastocyst, and he thinks with my past history that i would of had a better chance of it being a positive if they have done this, (although we did have to do ICSI again and both the embroyo's were 8 cell with only 2% fragmentation, aparently this is fabulous!). Now feel so deflated and am trying my hardest to stop convincing myself that it will be a BFN. Sending all of you on the 2ww lots of   and   that we all get the BFP we deserve. 
Wombat72 xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Firstly..............Tessie    whoo hooo!!! well done-keep us posted -I knew you would get that BFP today!!! Just goes to show a day can make a big difference-and why the nurses give us these OTD.

Wombat-Hi!!!   keep your chin up-and try and keep those negative thoughts at bay (easier said than done)

Vivloves-welcome-hello!!! good luck with it all!

Always-how you doing hunny?


To everyone else-how are you? what you got planned for this weekend? xxxlollipopsxxx


----------



## joliejo

Hiya Lollipops, not feeling great today, lots of achy tum pains, getting stressed. My friend just had her 2nd baby, and another just had twin girls, plus a few others are pregnant, a d whilst am pleased for them all, it hits home even more. Sorry to be depressing.xx  Wombat, don't listen to your acupunturist, your embryo's sound fantastic, I only had a 5 and 6 cell put back and I am counting on those little beanies.  We test on the same day, I am getting so nervous, just trying to be    xx


----------



## serenfach

*joiliejo*.. everyone responds differently to these procedures, babe. I'm stressing because I didn't get any frosties [had 2 good embies, but they didn't believe they would survive the thaw] - but I had 2 8 cell embies trans on day 3, so I should be more positive, but then I can't stop thinking about the negative re the no frosties  It's like a vicious circle! 

I'm having serious af pains today, too.. tummy and lower back  but after reading all the 2ww symptoms from the BFP ladies, the pains could well be a very positive sign! 

PMA babe.. PMA 

Congrats to the latest BFP's! Well done ladies!


----------



## lollipops

Hey Joliejo- Its a horrid waiting game - it feel so cruel that we have to go through this painful waiting game.
I just got told that a women at work is having twins-her husband isnt to pleased it twins but shes over the moon-I must admit a big part of me was thinking ''how can you have 2 babies and I cant even have 1''-I hate reacting like that and I had to swallow my pride and  congratulate her-it was awkward as she knows about this IVF and I could sence she was uneasy talking about it-and that made it even worse-So I TOTALLY understand how hard it is-the whole world seems pregnant and your not-its hard.
I work with Mums and children so I get to witness pregnancies and babies, toddlers,etc everyday-I always dealt with it fine but now I have started the actual treatment I am going to struggle going back to work if this doesnt work -the worst part of job is witnessing teenage mums and babies (Ooohh I get really Peed off then ) But its all about remaining calm and trying to tell yourself ''my time will come''   
Its so hard to keep positive when all the odds are stacked against us-dont you think? Im sick and tired of peeking in my knickers all day long-am I mental   I just want to know NOW!!! lol!! We will just havbe to try and perk eachother up.          lollipops


----------



## *Rose*

Hiya all I am on the 2ww and am on d12pET.I started to spot pink/brown on tues,then brown until today.Still only little but feel it will be full AF anytime now.
Im so upset and dont know what to do.
Have to go and be with friends tonight but am not vey sociable and feel they will think im moody and should cheer up.
Im tired of people asking if okay and having to get o with normal life xxx
Sorry but had to talk to someone.
Congrats to al with BFP and goodluck to all rest.


----------



## lollipops

Rose-please dont worry just yet-its not full  AF yet and its might not be    
please stay strong-you never know-your so close-xxxxlollipopsxxxx


----------



## joliejo

Thanks for your replies Serenfach and Lollipops, I really appreciate your support, its awful we all have to go through the pain of this when having a baby should be the most natural thing in the world, but I am glad we have eachother    Lollipops I totally understand how hard it must be for you in the job you do, it must be so frustrating and annoying at times... You're right its hard to keep congratulating other people who have probably tried for five mins to have a baby, when we have all been trying years and been through so much, but we do it cause we are nice people   No you are not mad with the knicker checking, think its quite normal for people in our position   , though I am going slightly mad, so my opinion might not count for much, lol  You are right its so hard to stay positive, but we have to, I know it works, its just a very very very hard process  I am getting more stressed as I found out I have a really low number of eggs left for my age and feel like my fertile time is running out fast   Serenfach, I totally understand the stress of having none to freeze, we have never had any, gets you down... Rose, maybe its implantation bleeding, try and keep   positive, but I totally feel for you honey, trying to be sociable is the last thing I would want to do! Do you think you could get out of it, if not maybe it might take your mind off it a little?   SORRY everyone for lack of paragraphs, but am doing this from my phone and can't find enter key - don't all laugh at once   love Jo xx


----------



## lollipops

Joliejo-Noticed you had success on your third attempt! So you know better than most that it can work! Im sorry to hear about your low number of eggs but it doesnt  mean its all over now-no way! Your son was born in Chelmsford-thats Essex right? My husband is an Essex boy from Canvey Island-have you heard of that?
And as for paragraphs on your phone-Im the same-I can only just use the damn thing!!At least I know Im not totally mad with the knicker checking thing,think Im getting a rash from pulling them up and down so much  

Rose-like joliejo says-could just be implantation bleeding.And as for social outings I agree to-its so hard to put a smile on your face and act 'normal' ...I have avoided most social get-togethers so far-people probably think Im just being a misery-but oh well!!

xxxlollipops xxx


----------



## bevvers

Hi girls

I've been following this thread with interest & it really is a 
rollercoaster, only us girls & our DH/DP know just how stressful
it really is

We have just got our   & are still in shock we must have 
re-checked the stick about 20 times! in fact I don't think we will
really believe it until we have our 1st scan  

 to all the girls who got there  
it really is a hell of an achievement

 to all the girls with BFN's it really is a horrible time
everywhere you look there are pregnant women

Please don't give up, it took us 12 long years!

 to everyone else on there


----------



## lollipops

whoo hoo Bevvers      !!!


----------



## bevvers

Thanks lollipops

I see you have a good grade 8 cell on board  sounds good  that 
you get you're   on the 17th Nov I'll be keeping everything
crossed for you

Bevvers


----------



## lollipops

Thankyou Bevvers-heres hoping I will experience the high that you must be feeling right now!!! Keep us posted on how it all goes....xxxx


----------



## serenfach

*Bevvers*.. well done! Massive congrats!   12 years ttc?? Wow.. babe, you and your DH so absolutely deserve this!!

This must be SO huge for you.. I have tears in my eyes from reading your post. It's stories like yours that keep me going 

Congrats again! Here's to a happy n healthy 9 months


----------



## missgooseberry

Hi Can i join you ladies on here? I had my ET today so just starting out on the 2ww. Bit worried as we had 2 embies put back, one 2 cell and one 3 cell on a 2 day transfer. After reading about others with 6 and 8 cells im not optimistic for us now!!!

anyway congrats to all those with BFPs today, thats great news. and lots of    to everyone waiting.

xx


----------



## joliejo

Thanks Lollipops, I know you are right, am trying to keep  . Yeah I've heard of Canvey Island, small world, I'm a Billericay girl, ask your hubby if he's been there   Bevvers, wow soooooooooo HAPPY for you and your hubby   what fantastic news after all this time...  Welcome Missgooseberry, please don't worry, my embryo's were 5 and 6 cell, but day 3, so if they had left yours another day they would have been the same prob, they do the best inside. Have read about one lady who had 2, 2c cells on day 2 and had twins, so it can happen, keep   xx


----------



## lollipops

joliejp-yes we have both heard of Billericay-my husband because he's been there once before and me because Im a huge fan of the tv series Gavin and Stacey and its set there!!!

now  heres a silly question ladies-probably even a stupid one-but am I ok to eat Curry? Why i ASK-I dont know-I dont even have a hot curry-just a korma?!?

How stupid am I ?


----------



## Neave1976

I am pregnant!!! yay!!

Please can you update my status - Neave1976 IVF test date 6/11/09


----------



## missgooseberry

neave - thats great news, congrats!! good to see another bfp!!

lollipops - ha ha!! i had exactly the same thought earlier today!! been sitting googling what can and cant eat and curry seems to be ok - im like you as well though prob only even go for a korma!!! just sent hubby to shops to get "healthy" ingreds for a "healthy" stir fry!! lets see how long it lasts!!!

xxx


----------



## lollipops

neave-          bet your over the moon-nice to hear another Positive!!!  xxx

Missgooseberry-Are we completely coo coo   !!   Its silly-like a creamy korma is going to harm anything-its madness!! But its our brains on overdrive, over thinking everything-glad Im not alone. My poor hubs has been cooking lots of healthy dinners all week,and he's working late tonight-and thought an Indian takeaway will cheer him up! You cant be good all the time!! Otherwise it just makes this process even worse than it is!! xxx


----------



## Fran74

Just reporting a BFN for us today. Not too downhearted about it as I was always looking at IUI as a stepping stone to IVF so I'm feeling a lot more positive than I thought. Best of luck to all. See you again soon I hope.


----------



## lollipops

Fran74-   love your positivity and calmness- I hope I can deal with it the way you have (should it happen to me-)all the same I really wish you well and hope your turn comes soon xxx


----------



## jarjj

Neave - many congratulations 

Joanne

xx


----------



## sweets x

Neave- yeah hun, has it sunk in yet, i'm still getting used to it  

Fran- sorry sweetie   

best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow x x


----------



## Neave1976

Nicola how weird is it?

No it definately has not sunk in!!

Nx


----------



## sweets x

Neave- it sure is, i keep looking at my tests lol
When is your scan??


----------



## Neave1976

27th nov - when is yours??

I am in utter disbelief.

I havent told anyone, except DH. I am going to keep it as a surprise until Christmas!

Nx


----------



## sweets x

Neave- thats so sweet hunny, my scan is 17th nov. Think its a bit earlier because I have tubal issues.
Just   beanie/s are in the right place now  
Have posted in the pregnancy part under scans near 17th nov if you want to chat in there. s nice to talk about it all but don't wanna upset pther peeps that aren't as fortunate as us


----------



## Neave1976

I totally agree with you!!

My heart goes out to everyone who has encountered problems. But you all must persist, if you can. Your time will come.

Best wishes for the future!

NX


----------



## halleberry1

Hi everyone, I've just had et today. Could defo use some support during 2ww. I've had 2 embryos back 1 is a 4 cell and the other is 7 cells. I try not to think about cells as I just hear so many different peoples news on 2 cell etc it doesn't really appear to matter too much! Xx


----------



## grejka

*halleberry1 *  hello  and good luck!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## joliejo

I can't sleep, feel hot and bothered and my tummy is aching, and now I am really worried  everthing always seems  worse at night... xx


----------



## Lucy1912

Hi 
    
Am new to forums so hope I am doing it right. May I join the 2WW Nov/Dec testers? I had EC at Hammersmith on 2nd Nov and ET one embie on 4th Nov. Test date is 18th Nov and am getting a little tense and irritable at the mo!

Lucy


----------



## hanadiz

hi,
i had a fet on 31/10 for day 5&6 balst and they both survived the thaw very well almost as new  
my test date is on the 10th of nov and today is 7dpt, i did a hpt test yesterday and it was negative but then i decided no more hpt till the blood test
i did destroy all my hpt and will not buy any more
the one i used was from the interent acon midstream its says it detect as low as 10 hcg...............

well, this is my story and u can know more from my signature below as we had a long journey to have our baby, i want to hold my baby one day...................... i know it will happen when its the right time for us  

any similar stories, pls share as we all are looking for the light at the end of the tunnel

  

Hanadi


----------



## wendycat

Good Morning Ladies

Glad to see there were some more BFPs (yay!) and my heart really goes out to the BFNs.  Nice to see some new members on the crazy rollercoaster of the TWW, Hello!!

I'm feeling a little bit brighter, but still not very positive, I had a good ol' crying fest last night (and felt better for it) DH has gone away to watch a football match, he's back today and I really missed him!

Apart from incredibly soar (.Y.)s I have no other symptoms, just very emotional. 

Not going to worry about it anymore LOL 

Only three sleeps until test day!!

Wendy


----------



## K O L

I've just had my 1st ICSI at MFS (Manchester), having been transferred out from St Marys (Manchester) whilst they're having building work.

ET was yesterday. I had two embies replaced on a day 2 transfer - one four cell and one two cell. I only had three eggs collected and am extremely blessed that 2 fertilised!

Been asked to do HPT on 23 November, so longer than a 2ww wait for me! Not sure why. Does everyone else have a strictly 2ww?

,  and


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-Im abit tense and stressed today-I had horrid dreams all last night-and Im now left feeling really doubtful this will work-I can bare this much longer-wish i knew one way or the other then I could just deal with it now! 
I know feeling like this isnt going to do me any good but I'm fed up now-sorry for being a misery-I just cant seem to see how this can work-there seems like theres more BFN than BFP- xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Lollipops, I feel exactly the same, I just can't see this working. It's so hit and miss. And also, like you I am just desperate to either get on with grieving for this attempt and move on to the FET which will be our absolute last try at any fertility treatment (unfortunately we are love rich, cash poor!) or get on with being pregnant!

I'm seriously tired of the two week wait now, I started off feeling very positive, enjoying the thought of building a baby, bt for some reason my PMA is gone and done a runner and i feel already that I should just accept that it isn't going to work!

Eugh 2WW Sucks!!!!

Hope you feel better and a bit more positive soon, none of us know for certain until OTD.  

Wendy
x


----------



## always

Hi
well i am still plodding along on the 2ww, still getting a/f pains and some spotting. feeling very sick (with nerves).  I have caled down from testing early and have stayed away from the pee sticks 

wendycat, lollipops, i am with you with the lack of pma!  how can we pick ourselves back up again?

KOL it does seem people have very different OTD, some as short as 10 days, but i guess it depends on treatment type, when they were put back. My clinic seem to do 2w from ET.

Lucy, welcome and good luck xx

Joliejo how you feeling this morning did you get some sleep?

Hope you all have a nice weekend and hopefully we will get our PMA back... the sun is shining after all!


----------



## wendycat

I've been for a really good long walk with the dog in the beautiful sunshine and feel, well not positive but more relaxed at least. I'm going to get on top of my housework now (nothing too vigorous just in case) now and then I'm going to spend the day watching films and eating chocolate, i may well even have a takeaway tonight!

I could murder a big ol' glass of wine tonight!!

Wendy
x


----------



## joliejo

Morning all, or should I say afternoon - yeah suppose it is, must be lack of sleep  

Welcome to all the newbies, good luck to you all on the 2ww, think its driving most of us crazy!!!

Wendy, Lollipops and Always, I know totally how you are feeling, I was up half of last night stressing and feeling hot and bothered, with tummy aching (still aching now), was thinking all horrid things.  Then read on here about frequently asked questions on 2ww, and saw that a rising temperature for 15+ days after implantation is a sign of early pregnancy as well as other things, so I felt a smidge better, still think I am going    nuts though  

I think you must get to a certain point in the 2ww where you start expecting to feel different and know like a thunderbolt that you are pregnant, but It doesn't happen like that, I remember thinking it hadn't worked when I fell pregnant with my son.  I was convinced, we went to the clinic for a blood test and I nearly fell off my chair when she said congratulations.... You'd think I'd remember how I felt during the 2ww wouldn't you, but I just can't, although I know I did get aches and pains....  Which we are all getting, so I guess we should all stay    , Its so hard though, because we all would love a baby so much and we don't want to build ourselves up to much - aggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

Always, glad to see you have stayed away from the pee sticks, hard though isn't it hun  

Looking forward to Strictly and X Factor tonight though, take mind off things, know what you mean about the wine Wendy hun, its what I ususally do to de-stress, however I'd happily not drink for another 8 1/2 months if it means we get a little baby at the end of it, fingers crossed for all of us    

Jo 
xx


----------



## sunbeam

Ah girls my heart goes out to you!  Isnt the 2ww awful!!  I keep seeing three magpies and get very excited but then on the opther hand I have little confidence in this working. If only I had a crystal ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Thanks ladies for all your words of wisdom- I have tried to get motivated and went out for some lunch and a walk around town-but its was so busy!! I swear christmas gets closer each year-the santa groto is all set up in my local shopping centre-madness?! Tried to have a chat with my DH over lunch-but Im in a fowl mood and full of negativity-sad thing is is he's not much better-he shares the same feeling as me and believes that it wont work this time (being as its our first shot)-so then we both end up miserable about the whole thing and change the subject-which to be honest is fine with me as I havent got anything nice to say at the moment-Im hoping some XFactor madness will take my mind of it all-And stop my knicker checking for a while at least-I really wouldnt wish this process on anyone-I never really understood how hard this could be-until this 2ww-and then its hit us both-the end is nearing and we dont think we'll get the answer we want-then what? Oh,its horrible-Im so glad you ladies understand.My family and friends try to but they simply cant,I dont expect them to either....you really have to be on the rollercoaster to understand the power of it and right now all I want to do is get off and go back to normaility 

what a misery guts I am!!!

xx


----------



## wendycat

You are not a misery guts at all, it's an immensely stressful situation, I'm surprised anyone survives the 2WW! Our OTD is Tuesday and it feels very final all of a sudden. all the meds and the scans and the waiting. All those years waiting on the list and it's all going to be over with one phone call.

Blimey, we're all little rays of sunshine today! 

Chin up ladies, just being where we are means we are all made of sturdy stuff.

Wendy
x


----------



## lollipops

Thanks Wendycat-your right we are made of strong stuff us ladies and our time will come one day-lets just hope it comes sooner rather than later! xxxx


----------



## wendycat

When I read the'pink history bit' on the ladies that post here I am quite often amazed and humbled by their ordeals and the fact that they just keep getting back up, everytime they are knocked down. I think those who are lucky enough to get their BFPs will make great parents because they know the value of this gift, because they have been denied it. I just hope that I am brave enough and strong enough to move on if this fails. And I do think it is still important to look at it realistically, or maybe that's just because I don't want to get my hopes up.

There endeth wendycat's thought for the day LOL

Wendy
x


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hello ladies - hope you don't mind me joining?  I am officially on the 2ww. Had my IUI 2 1/2 hours ago and I'm all cosied up on the couch watching First Wives Club - Love Love Love that film. Feeling a wee bit crampy in the belly area and tired but just trying to think positive fertilising thoughts      I'm going to attempt and catch up with everyone now ...     to all


----------



## K O L

Hi Scotsgirlie - I just finished watching that film too! I was a bit crampy/windy yesterday and overnight but eased now. Keep those thoughts going


----------



## pinkpixie

hi hope you dont mind me joining as have started my 2ww today.
have had 2put back in and offical test date is 23rd nov
hopefully will manage to stay sane through this next bit really didnt think we would get here!!!

good luck and    to everyone
h
xx


----------



## serenfach

For all those missing their PMA right now.. have a bloody good cry. I did - had a total meltdown yesterday [I'm normally very positive about most things] but this journey is so heart wrenching. I always try to fight back the tears, but last night I let them go.. unfortunately I chose the wrong time to do so  >> started weeping inconsolably on my way to the shop.. got to the shop and had to circle the crisps section about 10 times in an attempt to compose myself! Looking back, it was quite funny lol.

I felt so much better for balling my eyes out and I also wrote down how I was feeling.. all of it.. the good, the bad and the ugly. I didn't think it had helped last night, but I woke up today feeling much brighter and thought; you know what, what will be WILL be, no matter how much worrying I do, nothing will change the outcome now.. so I'm determined to enjoy being PUPO! 

It's $hit having BFN's.. how many of us have had those over and over and over.. but it's a fact of life. I know [trust me] how hard all of this, but on the up side [even if we can't see it, there is ALWAYS an up side to everything!] a BFN is one door closing.. and another one opening.. one way or another. I know how crap that sounds, but BFN's are a fact of life.. 'acceptance' is the first step.

I've also found it helps immensley to focus on all the good things I already have in my life, like love.. my DH.. my family.. friends.. and everything else that comes with them 

This might not help anyone.. I might be waffling into the wind and beyond!.. but it all helps me, so I wanted to share 

Oh and one other thing that I've concluded: you can be down, really down one day.. but the next day you can find your the complete opposite!  So always remind yourself that the down day you're having won't last forever.


----------



## eknowles

hi ldies 
well i am due to test monday 17 16 dpt but am going to test in the morning as last thing i need before returning to work is a bfn.  i am not feeling too positive to be honest no symptoms whatsoever except a few af like cramps randomly this week along with some mild bloatedness at the same time.  last cycle my af arrive exactly 2 weeks after ec (which would have been weds ) but didn't show this time.  i was chuffed about that and started to get bit more positive until read on a thread that the pessaries stop af (weren't given them last time!) so now am back to square 1 and very depressed and expecting a BFN  
hope all you lovely ladies on 2ww are relaxing and lets hope here are many bfp's on the way 
em xx


----------



## lollipops

Serenfach- Well said-totally agree with you.Very wise words.Thankyou


----------



## ashjee

Hi Can i join you?

I had et on 3/11/09 - had 2 grade 1 Blasts transferred on day 5.

No PMA whatsoever at the mo through lack of sore (.)(.)s  I was pregnant in april/may and im looking for all same symptoms. Driving myself nuts!

Congrats to all those ladies with BFPs and stick with it to all those yet to test

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Deannericho

hey ladies... 

may i join you also..   

I had DEIVF on 5th November - 2 grade 1 blasts on day three.. in Brno, this is my first attempt at this rollercoaster journey x 

Test date is 19th Nov - hoping for many bfp's all round x x    

p.s hey ash x


----------



## serenfach

Ashjee    I've never been preg, but from what I've been told my friends and family and from what I have read on here, no 2 pregnancies are the same, bute.. You're a long way off OTD, too.. so try to put your past experience out of your mind and look forward  'It ain't over till the fat lady sings' as they say! 

Good luck!


----------



## wendycat

Serenfach, you are absolutely right. Last night i balled my eyes out and felt quite a lot better for it, today I've written all my feelings and fears down in my journel and this afternoon I've written a list of things that I'm going to do (life changes etc) if it is negative.

I may well not do any of them, but hey, feels good to be pro-active and take a little control.

Thanks Serenfach.

Wendy
x


----------



## lollipops

Hey new ladies and welcome aboard!!  

wendycat I too have found a good old cry clears the air and mind,I like your journal Idea-I might copy!!!


----------



## serenfach

You're welcome, Wendy!     Having a good cry cleanses the system and 'writing out' helps to put things in perspective and also it's a subconcious thing whereby we can walk away from it and it feels as though we've shared it - you know what they say about a problem shared an all that


----------



## serenfach

Sorry! Meant to say hi to you in my last post, Lollipops!


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Hi girlies 
So it's 6 days until we have our preg test, unless AF comes before then   but today I am starting to get left ovary pain & feel sickly but prob due to worry. & my boobies aren't sore yet!
It's so annoying over analysing every twinge feeling or lack of! because you never know if it's due to pregnancy AF or the meds.   
Just have to wait & see think positive & hope for the best     
easy said than done when you want something so bad but you can only do so much to help make it happen!!!


----------



## serenfach

Hiya Penny 

From what I've read/heard, not everyone has sore bbs, babe. Also some women [me for one] had sore bbs due to the progesterone bum bulletts at first, but that's easing off a lot now. My friend who is currently pregnant didn;t have sore bbs until she was about 4 wks. Everyone is different 

Good luck!


----------



## lollipops

Hi Penny-I agree with Serenfach-I believe the same-My clinic told me its way to early for anyone to experience preg symptoms during the 2ww-most women who concieve naturally wouldnt even know they are pregnant at this point-My clinic said if you expierence any so called 'pregnancy symptoms' then its just the pessaries/botty bombs! as serenfach said.
And obviously we all react differently to drugs.And Im not saying what my clinic says is right its just a though. most of my female friends who have had babies-didnt even feel anything different til 4-6weeks in-So dont worry your lack of symptoms doesnt mean your not pregnant-Your just lucky your not feeling to rough at this point!
Wishing you all the best and hope your last 6 days pass by without any problems and no AF!!!
Good luck-


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Thanks for your words    xxx


----------



## missgooseberry

Evening Ladies

Wondering if you ladies can offer bit of advice, ive got a stinking cold which appeared on fri (day of et - typical!) and although its not too bad i still feel bit rubbish. I def dont think it will be gone by mon when im due back at work. i really really dont want to jepardise anything by putting work first so was thinking of going to docs to see if he can sign me off for next week (i also have a lot of carrying to do in my job, not really heavy stuff but up and downstairs etc). have you guys been signed off? and if so how did you go about it just worried bout my doc laughing me out of his office??!!

thanks
xxx


----------



## halleberry1

Hi - I am worried that I seem to be the only working 2wwer - is anyone else working? Beginning to wonder if I reducing my chances by working :-( help


----------



## Irish*FF

Hi guys, 

Can I join too? 

I'm transferred 1 - 5 day blast last Monday. It was an FET cycle. I'm now 5dp5dt. 

I have ZERO symptoms which has my PMA way down at zero too....  

Anyway, OTD 14th Nov but I will surely test before that. 

Ash I 'know' you from the Czech bb too. We're very close in dates. Any signs yet of anything today?


----------



## ashjee

I think that it depends largely on what it is you do and how you feeel about working throughout your 2ww.

Ive done it all (ie) worked, havnt worked n now i will be going back to work on monday when i will be on day 6 of my current 2ww - im obcessing and need to relax so therefore i am going to work. No one at work knows so i wont be able to even mention my tx    

Love n hugs ash


----------



## halleberry1

Hi Ash thank you for that hun. I too think itll keep my mind occupied and after all ordinary women dont even know that they are pregnant and get drunk and go to the gym and still keep thier babies!! Will try to remain positive. Hope Mondays ok for you honey good luck for both of us


----------



## ashjee

Irish hi hun 

when did you go out? how come i didnt know? you had 5 day blast transferred last monday ? Conrats on being PUPO babe!

What stage was your blast hun?

Cant believe that i missed you out there  
Today just AF pains and feeling a bit grotty somewhat concerned about lack of sore boobs tho - cant remember when they got sore last cycle which  was +ve 

Cheer up hun im sure that it has to be our time 

love n hugs ash


----------



## Irish*FF

Ash... I wasn't in Brno. I had one blast on ice here in Ireland so transferred it Monday to have all our ends tied up here before we head to Brno in March for our donor cycle.... see what I mean about my PMA  

I have zero symptoms. Nothing at all. I wish I had because on my only positive cycle I had af cramps bigtime and this time nothing. No sore boobs either. I'm just praying for a sign. Anything at all. To feel light headed or sick in the mornings anything to make me think this could be the one. Really hope this is the one for you after your last cycle. I will be    so much for you and those two blasts. 

HalleBerry... I'm also going back to work Monday. I am starting to obsess about this cycle way too much and I'm almost looking forward to doing some work to keep my brain off IVF.


----------



## Irish*FF

My blast was an expanded blast.


----------



## ashjee

Hun 
I think its very early to feel anything I know what you mean tho even knowing that i want to feel "something" an XB is excellent. My fingers are so crossed for you that you wont need to keep your apt in BRNO in march BUT I think that forward planning is a good coping mechanism hun rather that a value of a negative attitude - Im sure that this will be IT for you tho - go with it!

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Angel KJ

Good mornin Girls,

well have been following this thread for a few days now but haven't really felt like posting...
However, it is the wee hours of the morning here and  I am suffering from the worst insomnia (due to the steroids I'm On for Immunes) have not had more than 5 hours sleep straight for 3 weeks now     
I feel like a cat, napping at weird times of the day!!!!!!!!!   

Anyhow I just wanted to to thank Serenfach for a great post re: having a good Ol' cry!!!!   I cried for England on day 1&2 post ET!!! and felt a whole lot better afterwards, have decided to not trust any twinges and have put them alll down to meds>>>>>>> what WILL BE, WILL BE>>>> 
I silently pray it will be our time, but ultimately it is completely out of our hands!!  

So having a plan b really helps or plan ZED in our case ...this is my 11th 2WW!!!   

So to all you girls out there........... try and stay positive     and not over analyse all the twinges I know it's hard, keep the mind busy and think happy thoughts.... This could be the last bit of peace you get for the next 18 years.....   

To those who have had BFN's my heartfelt sympathies and an enormous healing hug.....   

might go back to bed now 
NITE            xx


----------



## wendycat

Angel KJ

What a great attitude! I've had super sore boobies for most of the 2WW which are getting more sore daily. I've expanded so much energy wondering if it's meds/af/pregnancy that I really can't be bothered anymore, I give up! And I'm placing the 2WW in the lap of the gods now. As you quite rightly say, what will be, will be.

positive thoughts to all the ladies on the 2WW

Wendy
xx


----------



## starlar

just a quick post as im in hospital with ohss. i got a bfp. 
love starlar xxx


----------



## viz1975

Yay Starlar congrats on your   sorry that you're in hospital tho - at least you can put your feet up 

Nicola
xxx


----------



## ashjee

Starlar CONGRATULATIONS hun 

So sorry that you are in Hopsital babe

Love n hugs ash


----------



## wendycat

Congratulations starlar! Lovely to hear good news, though it's not nice to be in hospital, at least you will be well looked after.

Wendy
x


----------



## starlar

thanks ladies
im quite bad i am very swollen and have fluid all in my tummy and round my liver and kidneys and now its gone up to my lungs. they think it could last 3 months. ive been in hospital for a week and im still getting worse so i think im gonna be here for some time.
love starlar xxx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Ah Starlar
Sorry you are in hospital but just try & take it easy  congratulations on  I am so pleased for you    hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Sam1934

Starlar - Congrats on your BFP.  Sorry to hear of the OHSS.  Concentrate on your BFP to get you through this.  You're in the best possible hands.

Serenfech - Thanks for your words of wisdom.  I totally agree with you.  Whatever happens we cannot control it and have to accept the outcome whether good or bad.  The only thing I can't accept at the mo is giving up and hope that I'll be able to do so gracefully when the time comes.

Halleberry - I've gone back to work.  It's office work so no heavy lifting involved and it has helped to keep me sane.

Sunbeam  - would to love to see 3 magpies.  Unfortuantely keep seeing 1.  Saw 1 hopping about on the lawn at the clinic just before tx on my last go and then saw 1 as soon as we left landed at Gatwick on this tx.  Why can't 1 be lucky.  I'd have a whole brood by now.

Wendycat - My OTD is Tuesday as well but have decided to wait for Wed. That way I can take 3 days off work and hopefully have recovered if it's bad news by Monday.  Have planned a shopping trip with mum on Friday to cheer me up.  Retail therapy never fails.  Will buy something slinky to slim into as tx over the years has had an effect on my weight.

Hope everyone else has some PMA this morning.  I have gone from feeling negative to positive back to negative.  The only good thing is my (.)(.) seem to have grown slightly.  DP has asked if I can stay on the medication even if I get a BFN.  Nearly throttled him.

Sam


----------



## Lynn E

Congratulations Starlar on BFP! Not long to go for me 3 days left, at first I had no Pg symptons so I thought, mmmmm , it has not work and started sorting out my next course of treatment then yesterday all I kept to is peeing and my boobs seems to be getting bigger. My approach is to ignore the signs and start planning plan B regardless as it takes my mine off the 2WW.  Keep you posted.  Lynn E


----------



## *Rose*

Hiya im due to tst tomorrow and could not resist the temptation to do one sat as I was going mad.It was a BFN,I will do one tomorrow but as I have already had my AF im not holding my breath. You never know miracles do happen.

Congrats to all with   and lots of love and   to all that are still trying to get theirs.


           to all and may all your dreams come true. xxxxx


----------



## lexie

2ww ladies 
               please can I join !! I had my ET today at 10.30am and have 2 embies on board one an 8 cell early blast and 1 a 6 cell!  My OTD is 21st November and am very excited  and full of nervous energy which is quite hard when I have been banished to lie on the bed by my DH!!!

Starlar- am so pleased to see you post I hadn't heard anything off you and had hoped you had got a . Very sorry to hear about your OHSS and whilst being in hospital isnt high on anyone's favourite destination list you are in the best place where they can monitor you. I hope I follow in the footsteps of you and Nicola because that would make a lucky good things come in 3s!!!
To everyone else wishing you the very best of luck    xxxxx


----------



## K O L

I'm 2dp2dt - bubble and squeak are very comfy in their surroundings and are having a good explore seeing where best to snuggle in!

*Lexie* - congratulations on being PUPO!  

*Starlar*: huge congratulations on your BFP. I really hope you won't be three months in hospital and that you have a speedy recovery 

*Rose*, I'm really sorry to hear your result honey. Big hugs 

*Lynn*: 3 days to go! Hope you have lots to keep you busy to get you up to test day! 

*Sam*: your dp's comment made me laugh so much  Men eh!

I wanted to ask - is there anyone else who hasn't been prescribed bottie bombs/other progestorone support? Other than a 2nd HcG injection (2000) I have to take on Monday, I don't need to use/take anything else. I'm just worried that could put me at risk of not maintaining a pregnancy.

PS Thought I'd write in orange it being the colour of fertility and all but not sure its that easy to read! Ah well, anything to add some orange to your day! I'm now officially


----------



## joliejo

Hi everyone, another grey day here in Essex, and I am getting more and more nervous about tomorrow, just hoping hard    and praying hard too  , for a positive result, had a bit or a cry earlier too, was watching finding Nemo, yes I am a daft cow   Good luck for tom Rose, you never know, keep  , and same to anyone else testing tom! Congatulations Starlar, hope you feel better soon, but others are right you are in the best place to be taken care of.   Welcome to Lexie. Love Jo xx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

Ive not posted on here for a wee while. I'm starting to go    on this 2ww now.... and i still have 5 days 2 go!!!!!!!!!! 

I have been on the crinone Gel and it is horrible.... any1 else on this?? The gel is starting to come out a sort of pinkish colour.... i dont know if this is a gd thing or a bad thing.... any thoughts?? 

Berry xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls

Starlar congrats on BFP soory to hear your in hospital, but you are in the best place.

Rose good luck for tomorrow...........praying for a BFP, you never know!!!!!!!!

Lynn those symptoms sound good!!!!!!!!!! I dont know if all you hear about magpies is true!!!!!!!  Well the weather here in Ireland is cold but so sunny, unlike yesterday when it rained heavily all day long!!!! How did work go?


----------



## halleberry1

Hi everyone

Kol - I ony have to take two two halfs of my pregnol one the other day and one today, thats all! 

Hi Lexie - sounds good for you hun hope your resting now x 

CONGRATS Starlar - how exciting, hope you are ok hun  

I cant believe I have 10 more days of waiting arghhhhhhhh.

Sam thank you - I dont feel so bad now  
Love to all xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Starlar - many congratulations  

Joanne

x


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies-what a crap day Im having-woke up only to have a row with the Husband-he wants us to go and visit his family next weekend as its his grandads birthday (all his family live a 2 and half hours drive away from us). I am due to test the tuesday after and told him I dont feel like seeing anyone during this 2ww because If I was to get the dreaded AF -I dont think I could handle having to put a smile on my face and deal with-I would much rather us be alone at home and deal with it ourselves together.
Then I get a txt from his mother asking if we are coming next weekend as everyone really wants us too-well,at that point I blew up in his face about it-I just feel like he cant be taking this seriously if his priority is to visit his family at a time like this-We are both convinced this wont work first time round-so why travell to his family for the weekend when all this could go tits up at any point.All his family know what we're going through-but seem offended that we are not going to see them! Argghhh-spent most of this morn not speaking to him and in strop-he insists he does care and that he thought going to spend the weekend with them would take my mind of things-If only it was that bloody simple!!! 
Sorry just had to let it out!!!


----------



## Irish*FF

Berry I'm on the crinone gel too. Horrible stuff. It's coming back out pink and browish at times. I think the old stuff just changes colour after a few days and comes back out a yucky colour. 

I'm 6dp5dt and I have no symptoms at all. I am getting really concerned about my lack of symptoms. I've decided to test this Wednesday.

Anyone else testing Wednesday?


----------



## berry55

Irish- thanks for the reply. Ohhh i thought the pinky colour was gonna be a gd sign..... now i just feel its normal lol   xxxx


----------



## ashjee

Hi girls 

Irish was just thinking about you hun - still no symptoms? Im sure it wont mean anything! wow listen to me!!

Love n hugs ash


----------



## eknowles

can you put me down for a   tested today 15 dpt and am so shocked.  biut achey today in back and tum just   it's my little embies settling in.  the line on the test is a bith fainter than the other but instructions say it's still a positive!!
em xx


----------



## serenfach

Hi all 

I'm glad my words helped some of you  It all stemmed from the fact that I've realised that worrying can make this whole thing so much worse.. and that is a massive negative 

Anyway.. been following everyone and just wanted to send a  to *Lollipops* and to say 'PMA!' babe Xx Don't think 'what if af turns up?' instead think 'NO af!' - not easy at all, I know, but it's something positive to focus on 

Also HUGE congrats to the BFP ladies!  [hope yourr OHSS improves soon, *Star*]! and  to those who had BFN's. My thoughts are with you Xx *

Lyn E*, I like your style  - planning ahead and being prepared can take a lot of stress out of this crazy hell hole called the 2ww  It's not nice having to think 'what if this doesn't work' but having no plan of action IF the BFN day comes, just leaves us feeling lost and unsure of what to do next and that mixed together with misery and disappointment can take us backward instead of forward. Good for you, babe


----------



## lollipops

WOW!!! EKNOWLES!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## lollipops

Thanks Serenfach-Your right I should be thinking and feeling more positive!!! Thankyou for your kind words hun!


----------



## serenfach

Hang in there, Lollipops.. I'm rooting for you, chick!


----------



## Hope082

Hi testing on 11 nov


----------



## serenfach

Hi hope   I've seen you over in the Wales threads   Only 2 days to go! 

Good luck, bute! Xx


----------



## sparklez

Hi ladies, 

LizzieM - can I join your list please - I'm testing on 14th November...

thanks x x x x


----------



## always

HI all 
I am still hanging on in there, not with a great deal of hope but a tiny bit. I am still having a small amount of of bleed on each visit now rather than every other and on and off a/f pains. Can not believe i am testing omorrow.. now it is here i dont want to...
WIshing you all lot of luck, hope you are all keeping as sane as possible on the 2ww.  
Eknowles - congrats hun xxx
Lollipops big hugs hun 
Take care 
xx


----------



## sweets x

Hiya peeps

Always- best of luck for tomorrow sweetie       

Lexie- best of luck to you on 2ww hunny, let me know how you get on 

Startlar- congrats sweetie, sorry you have had a rough time, hope they are looking after you x

Congrats to all bfp's
Sorry for the bfn's

Good luck for tomorrows testers x x x


----------



## joliejo

Always, I know what you mean hun, the thought of testing tom is making me feel sick, would just love to give everyone some happy news for a change, we have had quite a few problems in our family, and I know my mum could you with getting some happy news from me bless her. I am hoping for you too hun, fingers crossed for both of us     ... xx Lollipops, thinking of you hun, serenfach is right, just try and keep positive, and talk things through with dh xx Congratulations Em,  fab news xx


----------



## belster

Hi ladies

I have been following this forum for a little while but finally plucked up the courage to introduce myself...1st time on a forum - woohoo! 

8 days into the 2WW after a 2 embie transfer (ICSI). Test date is Sat 14th Nov. Would it be possible to add me to the list on the front page? It seems the 2nd week is the hardest so will be nice to have company and happy to answer any questions from my ltd IVF experience so far too!

Congrats to all the BFP's so far, and sorry for all those who have had BFN's.

Belster X


----------



## wendycat

EKnowles congrats! Yay!

Always - really hoping it's good news tomorrow.

Belster - Welcome! The ladies here are wondeerfully supportive.

Joliejo - Good luck for tomorrow!

Sparklez - Welcome!

Serenfach - you've become the boards own cheer leader, yay! Goooooooooo 2WW ladies      

Well, my boobs are less sore than before and I'm very irritable, I fear this is the buid up to AF (what the heck does AF stand for? ) So preparing myself for a BFN on Tuesday, still, it might just be the progesterone, you never know.

Love and luck ladies

Wendy
x


----------



## always

Wendycat - thank you xx wishing you lots of luck too xx AF stand for Aunt Flo - which is quite unfortunate as I have an aunt flo!!!!


----------



## wendycat

Ahhhhhh, it all becomes clear!

Thanks

Wendy
x


----------



## Tweety1

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you?  I'm currently on the 2ww of my 2nd ICSI following transfer of 2 x 2 cell embies last Tuesday.  OTD is Monday 16th, and boy does it seem a long time away.  Going mad symptom spotting, but I know anything I feel may well be a result of the pessaries.  Nevertheless I'm trying to stay positive.

Congratulations to all those with recent BFPs, and a big  to those who've had BFNs - really hope it's your turn soon.

   for everyone due to test soon.    the it's good news for all of us.

Take care,

Tweety
xxxxxxx


----------



## grejka

Hello Girls, MY OTD is 11th but I have BFP. Unfortunetly I am more worry that happy   I am spotting from today....
*Tweety* - hello  Good luck for you  Do you think that pessaries can make us spotting  How are you feeling?


----------



## Lynn E

Oh Grejka,

That's wonderful news, alot of women spot in the early stages of pregnancy, if not sure contact the clinic.

Lynn E


----------



## ashjee

congratulations grejka when did you have your transfer?

love n hugs ash


----------



## grejka

*Lynn E , ashjee* Thank you girls  but its one big worry Last time I was also spotting and it was ectopic pg for me,.,, Not sure what to do Do you think I shoud stay at home tomororw I should be at work,,,, Mt ET was 29 th of October.... I am  for you!! And when I phoned last time about my spotting they didint help ask me to wait...  but I begged for early scan...


----------



## Irish*FF

Eknowles and any one else who got a BFP CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Ash, I had some very mild af/lower backache today. I have it with all cycles neg/pos so I can't read too much into it tbh. No sore boobs but DH reminded me I never got sore boobs for the whole 9 months I was pregnant with dd so he thinks it's mad that I'm looking for that symptom   I'm just desperate for some kind of sign. 

grejka...I had spotting on my dd cycle. It started 7 days after transfer and lasted until I was 8 weeks pregnant. It was brown/redish at times. Please keep the faith. It could be from implantation.


----------



## K O L

*E Knowles: AMAZING news. Many congrats on your BFP 

 for Joliejo and everyone else testing tomorrow.

Lollipops:  and I hope you can work it out with DH. Keep up the  There's no reason why it shouldn't work first time!*


----------



## ✿Penny✿

I think AF is coming I've got a headache & pain on left side


----------



## Deannericho

hi ladies.. well i am almost over day 3 - i dont feel any different other than fat, fat and fatter and i am miserable today!! but i am not sure why!! its way to earlier to expect any sort of signs aint it?? I think i might be because all me mates have been round at the weekend... wishin me luck.. made me realise its not just me and dh who want this   
deanne x


----------



## lollipops

Deanna-yeah it is too early to feel anything-Im sorry its dragging so much for you,Like yourself,Ive been quite open with people about our treatment-the good side is that Im not having to creep around lying to people and feeling left alone.Bad side is everyones obviously rooting for us-and its going to be hard to tell them the bad news (if thats the case)-its tricky to find the right balance-but Im glad I have told people about it-I feel less on my own in this,and feel like I have a massive support network beneith me should I fall. I hope your days pass by abit quicker for you. xxx


----------



## joliejo

Evening ladies, I thought I would watch X Factor, take my mind off of things, and how bad was that, can't believe Lucy went home over John and Edward... What a joke, least it took my mind off things for a bit at least xx


----------



## wendycat

I also told everyone what was happening treatment wise. Part of me is glad, I suffered a very serious bout of depression last year, so it's important that I feel supported at work as well as home. I'm a biomedical scientist which can be quite a pressurised job, and i've taken a back seat of late, allowing others to make the more serious decisions as I know I'm quite tense and quite frankly don't need anything else on my plate!! Part of me is glad that my colleagues know, they're great people and good friends but I am also dreading walking in on Wednesday and having to announce that it hasn't worked. On the other hand, it's going to be great when they congratulate me on my pregnancy 

I think everyone is different! What works for one person may not work for another.

Wendy
x


----------



## lollipops

JolieJo-Xfactors a fix-cant believe Simon had the chance to get rid of them boys but he didnt-I think he's just keeping them in to keep the viewer ratings up!! Poor Lucy-she didnt deserve to go home!! Gosh them boys annoy me!!!


----------



## joliejo

You are so right Lollipops, total fix - definitely took my mind off my aching tummy and tomorrow though 

Wendy, wow you've got a really responsible job, don't blame you for taking a bit of a backseat, sounds like your colleagues are all on your side which is fab, I've told everyone this time, made the mistake of not telling people on my last one and ended up having to lie to everyone which stressed me out even more, and people thought something was up anyway, then had to explain everything afterwards,which was harder!! 

Anway going to go and watch a bit more tv before going to bed, doubt I will sleep much tonight, heres hoping and praying and fingers crossed


----------



## wendycat

Hoping, praying and everything crossed!!


----------



## Scotsgirlie

I agree Joliejo and lollipops re xfactor.  what a joke - Simon had the perfect chance to get rid of them.  But no they have survived another week.  I'm a bit suspicious - Simon wants to keep them in for less competition for his people


----------



## belster

Thanks Wendycat for the nice welcome 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow JolieJo and all other testers 

Deanne- know exactly what you mean about feeling fat - that and big sore (.) (.) seem to be my only symptoms, which is worrying me a bit... anyway, time will tell.

Night all.
B X


----------



## Angel KJ

G'morning girlies

Congrats to our BFP's    


Star - hope you a resting up and getting better

Good luck to all testing today   

And scotsgirl couldn't agree more with you thoughts on Simon........ Oh what a tangled web!!!!!!!! 

A xxx.


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Morning sorry to go on worrying....
but I've still got pain on the left side, but I thought implantion happened on the right??  
Does anyone know if the meds cause pains around this time? or can pregnancy this early
I know clutching at straws!!!


----------



## always

It is a Bfn for Me good luck to eveyone else x


----------



## tanisha

Hi first time on 2ww testers forum, going insane waiting, had 5day blast tranfer last wednesday and its been 5 days since, ie 10dpo, was very silli an did a digital hpt ' it said pregnant 1-2 weeks'.  should i believe it or can it be false.  i`m so angry with mysell.  OTD is this Thursday 12th November, has anyone heard similar stories and believe that ithis is really a positive?

tanisha


----------



## belster

Always - so sorry it was a BFN for you. Hope you're OK.  

Tanisha - other more experienced ladies can probably answer better than me, but my understanding was false positives almost never happen so it sounds like you are preggers to me! Congratulations!


----------



## hanadiz

always, i am so sorry  , it never get easier.

Tani, it sounds like a BFP     , insha Allah it will stay and you will end up with a baby or 2 in nine months,

my test date is tom, i didnt test at home, i will just go for the blood test and wait for a miracle   
i  must say i am much calmer then any other previous tries and i dont feel worries............

any way what is meant to be will be, so i just have to believe and have faith

Hanadi


----------



## pinkpixie

always so sorry    hope you're holding up

eknowles grejka and tanisha congrats on the


----------



## pinkpixie

didnt mean to post it then......

good luck to anyone testing today lots of   

i have just done my final injection   hopefully no more injections for me 

am feeling ok at the moment as know it is to early for either symptoms or AF but imagine that as it gets further on will me on serious knicker watch am dreading AF coming when i am at work no idea whow i will deal with that.

Lollipops hope you and your DH have made up   this process is so mad and puts so much pressure on us.

lots of love and    to everyone
h
xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi there-

Always-Oh Darl I'm so sorry   How you holding up luv? I hope your ok 

Tanisha-I'll say a congrats to you know-because if your test is howing pregnant now its probably true!!! Just do another test on your OTD just to confirm luv.

Pinkpixie-yay!!last injection,its a good feeling isnt it!Phew!! Me and the old man are ok now-I got over my strop-Its just very tense at the minute for us both-Im showing all the signs that my AF is on its way  Trying not to knicker check all day,so a good friend is taking me out for lunch to forget about it all for a while! Whens you EC then?  xx

Hanadi-I'm   that your wish comes tur tomorrrow-  

To everyone -whats you up to this week? Hows everyone feeling?

xxlollipopsxx


----------



## bearinmind

Hello everyone 

I would like to wish everyone testing today good luck.  
My heart goes out to all those ladies who have been unlucky  and big congrats to the those lucky ladies .  

Can I join this list of 2WW testers?
I am testing on the 12th after ICSI tx!! Only 3 more sleeps.  

It has been a nightmare wait.  Was mental torture in the brochure? 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## hanadiz

well,
i had a dream yeserday early morning that am holding my baby boy in my arms and they told me that the girl is coming but in few days. i freaked out as we didnt have clothes for the baby but it felt so good.
so i went and called my mum and was telling about the dream, and guess what she dreamt that i was in her house with my brother and i had a big belly in front of me........so i went to tell my hubby and even before i said anything, he looked at me and said that he dreamt that i was preg............ so i told him about my and my mum dream

i hope its a good sign
 

Hanadi


----------



## tanisha

is it possible to get false positives, my trigger shot was 10.5days ago, i`m going crazy thinking about all of this, otd is 12th Nov


----------



## lollipops

hi bearin mind-    

Congrats on getting this far !! I bet your full of every emotion- i only hope I can hold on as long as you have without AF coming along and ruining it!
How have you got through it , I have 8 more sleeps-I'm guessing this week will be the worst? 

Its calming and knowing some ladies are getting those BFP-gives me some hope! Any tips on how to get through the rest of this week!!??

To all them ladies who didnt get their dream    Its so unfair this game. xxx


----------



## lollipops

Tanisha-they say it can take upto 14 days for your trigger shot to leave your system-so its difficult to say-some people take early pregnant tests and get BFP right up till there OTD-some ladies get false pregnant tests-my advice would be to try and hang on till your OTD and get a more definate result. I know its hard because you mind will be all over the place wondering if its a true positive or not. It probably is hunny-because you have tested pretty close to your OTD,so it looks promising,really promising-but just do another test on your OTD to confirm. xxx


----------



## ashjee

Always - so very sorry to hera your news hun  

Wow Tanesha congrats on your BFP hun never heard of a false positive (unless the trigger shot has been used) I had my 5 day blast transfer last tuesday n have very little in the way of symptoms so not holding out too much hope! Buy yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 4 u hun

Good luck to anyone else testing today 

Love n hugs ash


----------



## lollipops

Ashjee-Im having little in the way of symtoms too-but its not a bad thing hun-not everyone gets symtoms this early on - I have read of lots of women who have had no symtoms throughout the 2ww-but still got BFP. hold on to a little faith and hope.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

tanisha said:


> is it possible to get false positives, my trigger shot was 10.5days ago, i`m going crazy thinking about all of this, otd is 12th Nov


Hi *tanisha*

As lollipop says, it can take *up to 14 days * for the HCG trigger shot to leave your system so I would hold off testing until your OTD. If you had the injection 10.5 days ago then there is a chance that this is causing a false positive but I would honestly leave testing now until Thursday. We all have different metabolisms so will eliminate the drugs at varying rates...here's some info...

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is approx half life of about 30 hrs

It's approx 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or approx 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection....what dose and drug did you have ?

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

It does look promising but the reasons clinics advise OTDs is to ensure that the HCG injection is out of your body completely and that any HCG is from the implanted embryo and that there is enough released from the embryo for the peestick to detect.

Fingers crossed that you get another positive result in a few days time on OTD  

*Good luck to everyone else*....  

...and hugs to *always*  

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Scotsgirlie

always


----------



## serenfach

Minxy   What about a test 15 days after trigger?


----------



## bearinmind

lollipops said:


> hi bearin mind-
> 
> Congrats on getting this far !! I bet your full of every emotion- i only hope I can hold on as long as you have without AF coming along and ruining it!
> How have you got through it , I have 8 more sleeps-I'm guessing this week will be the worst?
> 
> Its calming and knowing some ladies are getting those BFP-gives me some hope! Any tips on how to get through the rest of this week!!??
> 
> To all them ladies who didnt get their dream   Its so unfair this game. xxx


Thanks for the hi. I never thought I would feel so many emotions jammed packed into every second. I can cry at the drop of a hat. 
I want to know who this person is!!!! I found the beginning of the second week was my hardest point. 
DH and I went away for a couple of days and I got a facial and a body wrap. 
Pampering helped...even though the lady doing the wrap was an ex midwife. 
Keep as busy as you can find a project do anything you can go distract yourself. 
I have hidden my tests, the closer I am to OTD the more tempted I am. 
I found reading too much negative can send me into a freaked out mess. 
I love reading all the BFP's it gives me hope too. 
Wishing you every luck with the next 8 days and of course a BFP. 
How are you coping so far?


----------



## Saucy 7

Hi am new today, have test date for 13 th Nov - 2nd  ICSI treatment  TCC 4 Years - can you add me to the list please 
have done 5 tests already BFN    - I know started way too early but am desperate for it to work this time as DH wants to go Donors after this, so last chance to have our own child genetically just want this stage of our lives over with so we can start to breathe again. Best of Luck to all those waiting to test - its awful waiting but more awful to get a BFN.


----------



## little a

hi girls,

wonder if you can help me.  I'm in my 2ww now, 3dp2dt, and am taking clexane, prednisolone 20mg a day and prescribed 5mg folic acid.  Is anyone else taking this and having side effects?  I am feeling so nauseous but i don't know why and am only assuming its because of all these drugs.  It all just comes in waves and making me feel a bit  yucky.

 and   for everyone in their 2ww.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

serenfach said:


> Minxy  What about a test 15 days after trigger?


Don't you be testing early Mrs otherwise it'll be the Peestick Police knocking on your door    

15 days after trigger should mean no HCG left in body but may not be enough from implanted embryo....so you hang in there !!    

Love n hugs chick 
Natasha xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi ALL!

Bearinmind-Thankyou for your kind words and that facial sounds lovely-I went to have a massage at the start of my treatment whilst down regging-and the beauticain refused to do it as she was unsure if it would be a good idea to have one whilst having treatment?  she even refused to give me a facial-she was concerned the natural oils could mess with my drugs-v.strange?! But this wasnt at my normal beautician it was at a spa-so I might ring my normal beauticians and check im ok to have a facial-by god,I could do with one!! I did think it was all abit over the top at the time!!So Im glad you have brought it up-as a facial is just what I need!!  

Suger momma-Hello!! Take no notice of your BFN-its too early-hold out till your test date  

Serenfach-Please don't test-hold on!!  

everyone else-big hello,how are you all doing?(coping) xxx


----------



## Wombat72

Hi Lizzy
Just to let you know i had my blood quantitive test today and it turned out to be a  Yippeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for all your support, can't wait to pee on a stick on Friday and see for myself as it all seems very surreal right now. 

A very estastic Wombat


----------



## berry55

wombat- congratulations!!!!!!!!!     
xxxx


----------



## Kate0103

Hello everyone,
Wondered if i can join you all - i've been thru a long IVF journey, but this time doing it slightly differently and am doing a natural FET cycle. Had my little embie put back in this morning - it was frozen on day 3, so officially today its day 4 eventhough its actually a few months old. Everything went well, bit hard to find the drop off point but went ok. As its a natural FET i'm not taking any cyclogest - only thing I have to do is inject Clexane once a day for the next two weeks and also start taking a tablet steroid from today - both are to hopefully stop any antibody issues that i may have.
Its all v odd - i feel like an ivf fraud on this cycle. On all my previous cycles, i've really felt very pregnant even if they resulted in biochemicals so i'm wondering if this time if it works if i'll feel anything at all. As cyclogest def heightens the preg symptoms.
I'm also going to work during my 2ww - never done that before but think i need to keep my mind off the symtom spotting. Not sure if working will help but at least it should take my mind off it a bit.
My blood test will be on the 19th November - so please can i be added to the board.
Lovely to meet you all and i'll have a read now so i can try and get to know you xxxx


----------



## lollipops

WOMBAY-woop woop!! CONgrats!!    

Kate0103-Welcome-everyone heres very friendly and full of support-You really have had a tough time of it...you must be a strong ladie-   I wish you all the best for this cycle-   

xxxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

wombay congrats


----------



## Angel KJ

Hi girlies  

Wombat - congrats honey    

Always - big   my darling  
Little areca - I too am on prednisolone 25mg and clexane.... You must take the pred with food as it does make you feel really woozy and quite nauseous!!!! 

One more sleep for me til OTD but not holding my breath!!!!
Good luck to everyone whose testing tmrw.   
 xx


----------



## ashjee

Yayyyyyyyyyy congratulations Wombat 

LOve n hugs ash


----------



## little a

Angel, thanks for that.  I didn't know i was supposed to take them with food.   

Wombat, massive congratulations to you!


----------



## hanadiz

wombat, wow, thats a great news and hopefully more to come on this thread

I am on pendisolone 25mg and i take it with food but for the past 3 days ive been feeling nauseous early in the morning even before i take them...... and its not my forst time on pendisolone and i never felt this way before.........

i was hoping it can be a good sign  

i am testing tom doing the bloods

Hanadi


----------



## snozyrozy

hi everyone,

sorry I havent been around for a few days but I had a pink/browny bleed on thursday morning and was told to bedrest for 4 days. My mind has been in complete turmoil and I was completely convinced that it was all over and that AF would arive at any second as I also had cramps  
Anyway amazingly the bleed didnt carry on but I have been spotting browny stuff, sorry if TMI, ever since  

I am petrified but still hopeful and trying my best to stay positive over the past few days of sheer h*ll
Anyone who has read my posts knows that this is our last try and we are so so desperate for a child I dont know what will happen tomoro if we dont get that BFP.

Anyway I am now off to the chemist for an HPT and my blood test is booked for 9.20am - wish me luck

Sorry for the me post but I havent had time to catch up with everyones news yet.

snozyrozy xx 

ps the one good sign I have is sore boobies


----------



## bearinmind

Congrats Wombat72     Very happy for you gives us hope.  Good luck in your pregnancy.  

Snozyrozy have fingers crossed for you wishing you luck for the blood test.  

Good luck Kate...you still have the hardest part of the treatment 2ww.  Hoping your little snowbabies hold on tight.  

Enjoy your facial lollipops...you've earn it.  Strange they wouldn't do a facial.  I wasn't able to have a massage and I can understand that.  

wishing everyone luck and babydust


----------



## amberboo

Hi,

Huge congrats to all the recent BFP and   for all the unfortunate BFN's. 


I have changed my test day to the 20th which will be 14 days past ovulation and 15 days since the trigger shot of pregnyl 10000. I was trying to be really good a plan my wait around 2.5 weeks but I am already driving myself mad with analysing every twing my body has so don't think I'd have made 2.5 weeks with my sanity.  

I nearly bought tests earlier but decided against and will not buy them until thurs 19th evening leaving myself no time for early testing.
My husband is now away working for 2 weeks and we are moving in 3 weeks so I ahve loads to do in his absence but still cant get it off my mind. I will take a blood test on friday to see if i did even ovulate as although the pee sticks gave me a smiley face apparently the menopur or pregnyl can give a false possitive ovulation test result so there was a big fat waste of £20, still filled some of my time making me feel like I was doing something. The blood test will confirm my prog levels and fingers crossed an egg or 2 was released.

Anyone know how long it is a good idea to eat brazil nuts and pineapple juice, I am bored senceless of both, can you OD on them? I feel like I may have done  

Good luck ladies
xxxx


----------



## Merryme

Hi Ladies

Please can I join this thread and hi to some of you Berries!

I officially made it to PUPO this morning with a day 3, 8 cell embie. Have had an horrendous weekend after only retreiving 3 eggs
on Friday and then being told only 2 were mature enough. One fertilized and made it through the weekend and I am so gratefull
for the support of my Berries. 

I've been told by the nurses to just carry on as normal and I've felt physically fine during the drugs and the EC.

Lots of luck to all you courageous ladies on this journey, its lovely to meet you all

xxxx


----------



## belster

SnozyRosy sorry to hear you have been having a stressful time, but sending a massive big heap of Good luck for tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow too.

SugarMamma/Kate 0103  -welcome and fingers crossed for you both..

Minxy - thanks for the wise words re testing early, they have given me renewed determination to hang on in there and be good!

Little Areca: can't help you with the question re drugs symptoms I'm afraid as I've not been on prednisoloneor clexane, but I have to say I love your pic of the pooch! Is he/she yours?

Lollipops - I was planning a spa day with a friend last week and they said no treatments like facials, massages as well with IVF, so have had to go for a manicure, which is a bit disappointing bit I guess I can't really complain too much can I, it'll still be some welcome pampering!

Well as for me all OK so far but still 4 days to test day so a way to go. Trying to keep myself busy to avoid starting obsessive knicker checking and symptom spotting, which is sort of working so far. I have had quite a bit of time off for this cycle but it's amazing how I still seem to be able to fill the days pottering about doing stuff. Worried I don't seem to have any symptoms except sore (.) (.) from the progesterone pessaries but I know everyone's different so here's hoping.

B XX


----------



## wendycat

OMGOMGOMG

I've just done a pregnancy test (OTD tomorrow) and there is the ghost of a line. DH threw it away when it didn't come up as strong as the control line and I fished it out of the bin and gave it it's full three minutes. It's faint, but I can see it at arms length. i'm going to do another first thing tomorrow AM, then we have the blood test as well, so I am hoping, hoping,   ing that it gets darker, or is even there tomorrow. I think it might be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen!

wendy
x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Sounds promising Wendycat

xx


----------



## lollipops

wendycat-sounds good hun-fingers crossed for tomorrow!!


----------



## wendycat

Thank you. I won't believbe it until the blood test. I really hope I haven't just got my hopes up needlessly.  

Love to everyone on the 2WW 

wendy
x


----------



## lollipops

Hi All- 
I'm on abit of a downer 2day-convinced its not going to work-tried all day to slap this feeling out of me (not literally,although it would probably feel good at this point!) I told myself I would keep letting myself feel like this-and I have really tried-but I feel myself keep getting sucked into this madness  of knicker checking , prodding boobs , anaylising every single little thing I feel!!!-when I'm not even feeling any bloody  symptoms!!! Its madness , crazy!!! I wish someone could just give me a pill that sends me to sleep for this 2ww!!


----------



## eknowles

lollipops - i didn't hve any symptoms except the odd (and i mean odd as only happened 3 times) af cramp and i got a bfp.. i spent a whole day in the 2nd week crying and really breaking my heart saying its not worked so please keep your chin up!!! try and think positive as much as you can easier said than done thinking of you 
em xx


----------



## Merryme

Lollipop, come on girl, you have to keep positive.  Dont make Caz get the broom out !!
Miracles can and do happen and you need to believe you might have your own very soon 



xxx


----------



## lollipops

thanks girls-i'm trying.xxxx


----------



## serenfach

I never *EVER* thought I would EVER get to write these words, never ever in a million years..

[fly]!!!!! I HAVE MY BFP !!!!![/fly]

I'm shell shocked.. totally and absolutely and completely stunned and I can't stop shaking. I can't stop shaking!!!!

Miracles really REALLY DO happen!!

Never give up hope, girls.

I never thought this would happen for me, but I never once gave up hope  I know for some of you this will be of no comfort, 
as words from other people often weren't of comfort to me when I was really low, no matter how wonderful the person or how 
much they tried to console me.. but if this can happen to me, after 6 long years of hell, many tears and heartbreak, then it can 
happen for you. Have hope .. and don't ever ever lose it 

Thank you for your support girls, especially *Minxy*   [I'll PM you a bit later, babe Xx]

[I'll come by and do personals later.. I feel sick with nerves at the moment]


----------



## lollipops

wow serenfach-thats the best news!!! bet your over the moon.
Wish you lots of luck!
And a happy,healthy pregnancy......


----------



## cookies81

hey ladies can I join? my otd is 22/11 and Im postive ill go crazy by then. \
Hiya berries nikce 2 see u here. lollipops oh my goodness thats exactly wat i said to my husband i want something to put me to sleep for 2ww


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations to all the BFP's.

So very happy for you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## amberboo

WOW Serenfach, thats great news. I'm pretty new to this forum but you stand out as someone who is always there with a positive vibe for people and plenty of answers to millions of questions us newbies throw at you guys who have been doing this for a while.

xxx


----------



## joliejo

agrrrr bloody thing won't let me post, 4th time of typing so now short and not sweet, BFN for me, devestated, prob only chance donor eggs, heartbroken, let everyone down, especially my little boy. Congrats to those with BFP's. Jo xxx


----------



## serenfach

Jolie    You haven't let anyone down, bute,.. that's way, way too much pressure to put on yourself. What do you think is your next step? Will you have a follow up appt?  My thoughts are with you Xx  Don't give up.. fight


----------



## serenfach

Thanks Amberboo [ great name!  ] Good luck to you, bute.. keep the PMA


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Congrats Serenfach  

Oh Jolie - I know its easy for us to say but you've not let anyone down.    As Serenfach says thats way too much pressure to put on yourself. Have you got a plan b in mind?


----------



## cookies81

congrat serenfach and everine1 else gor ur    hope its my turn next.
Jolie   u havent let any1 down but u will let urself down if u beat urself over it  take ur time to grief but Im sure next time is ur time


----------



## Tweety1

Wow!!!!  This place is sooooooooooo busy.

 to all those who've got your  s .  

 is driving me BARMY!!!!!!!!  Arggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!  Roll on Monday 16th.
lollipops, cookies81 I agree, just wish I could have something to get me through this 2ww.  Working is really hard, plus I have to stay late 3 out of 5 days this week.

Take care everyone,

Tweety
xxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, girls.. this place [and you!] rock  

I know I'll probably repeat this like a thousand times, but the one thing you MUST MUST do is keep the hope going. Not everyone has great PMA [mine spectacularly fell to bits the other evening] and not everyone has all the support they need at home and so on.. not everyone can believe IT will happen..... so without 'hope', many of us have nothing.

GOOD LUCK to all of you.. I'll stay around to support!


----------



## wendycat

Joliejo, I'm so sorry to hear that. As everyone has already said, don't blame yourself, there is absolutely nothing you could have done.

Serenfach, Congratulations! I'm hoping to join you with an official BFP tomorrow!

Lolliepop, thinking about you a lot, I really feel for you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else on the boards.

Wendy
x


----------



## lalaby123

Wendy and serenfech congratulations on your      it gives me hope on my second week of waiting hope both your blood tests come back with positive news 

Lollipops I'm exactly the same this is torture I want this week to be over and it's only gonne get worse for me from here as I start to get af sypmtoms ... Today I experienced first hint of v mild cramps and it was like it's all over I'm dreading the knickers checking that's ahead 

Good luck to all at start of 2ww and   and   to those in their second week xxx


----------



## ashjee

Congratulation serenfech Wow I thought you were only a day or so in front of me? Im 6dpt of 2x 5 day blasts! How brave of you to test  

Good luck for tomorrow Wendycat Im sure that you will be fine and that your line will have darkened by the morning  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Irish*FF

I tested today 7dp5dt and it's a neg for me   I fairly sure of the result, there wasn't even a shadow of a line to give me the slightest bit of hope. 

Congratulations to the most recent positives. 

Ash... I will be watching out for you BFP over the next few days... Irish xxx


----------



## ashjee

Hmm Irish - you know what im gona say? 


Far too early girl     Dont you dare throw the towel in now!! You had transfer just one day before me and my OTD is ages off .

Please stay away from the peesticks hun - they are soul destroying

huge hugs for you babe


Ash


----------



## belster

Fantastic news Serenfach and Wendycat!

Irish FF defo too early I reckon so keep the faith  

My OTD is 14th too and am desperately trying to hold out. It is getting harder every day though now it's so close.


----------



## belster

Oops, meant to say sorry JolieJo for your BFN too  
B X


----------



## grace222

Hi girls can i join in, OTD is 20th November,
i cant stop crying, just been through so much, even today had my first tooth pulled out ahhhhhh,
last chance saloon for us, if its a BFN the journey is over. 
good luck to all and big hug x


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies, Just to let you know I had a BFN this morning   . So I am off to let my body rest for a couple of months while I plan my last course of treatment. A very big thank you to this thread for all your fab support it has been great and good luck to those with a BFP!!!  I am still very hopefully for the future, I will be a mum one day.   Bye for now.

Lynn E


----------



## lalaby123

Irish def too early pls retest in a couple of days and again after two days if AF hadn't showed up keeping fingers crossed for you 

Lynn sorry for your BFN is it definite? If so very sorry and hope u can get your strength back soon for another attempt sending u lots of  

jolie very sorry for your bfn   look after yourself and take time to heal xxx

grace I really hope this attempt is the one for you I will be watching out I can imagine how u must feel sending u lots of   

belster good luck for holding out till Saturday I   we get your good news then

good luck to everyone else on the 2ww xxx


----------



## missgooseberry

Lynn - so sorry to hear that sending   your way. hope you can find another way x

Irish and all those other ladies tempted to test early -    on their way!!! Dont do it!!!! its not worth the worry - regardles of what result you get you'll only worry if it was right until your OTD. So its pointless to do!!!

Hi grace - my OTD is the 20th as well. Hope you are feeling better today. 

AFM - saw my doc yesterday and she signed me off for rwest of the week. bit weight off my shoulders!! she put it ws due to viral infection (ive got a cold!!) and side affects of medication. my boss was fine about it, so feel lot happier now.

Im actually quite enjoying this 2ww - decided to look at it as time in which i COULD be pregnant. when i do that test i will know for sure, and im so sure it will be a BFN that im going to enjoy ignorant bliss this next 2 weeks!!! Im sure that prob sounds a bit weird but thats just my way of looking at it!!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## hope2009

I tested this morning it was driving me mad (3days early) BFN   i don't want to test at the 
 hospital on Friday now!!!!! i just new it hadn't worked.


very sorry to all the BFN

and well done 2 all the BFP 


                                                                                     HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## lollipops

Morning All-

Joliejo-Arhhhh no hunny,I was rooting for you!  I'm so sorry that it hasnt worked this time , I know you must feel pretty awful right now-but I just hope your pain passes by soon and you can focus on the future again-my thoughts are with you.  (do not ever blame yourself-you cant allow yourself to think like that-us women always blame ourselves for things that go wrong-but this was totally out of your hands and is never,ever going to be your fault-its simply a game of luck and I hope a big chunk of luck comes your way soon) 

Lynn-  sorry to hear your news-it must be a very hard time for you at the moment-I wish you all the best for your future 

Irish-you have tested too early -I have read endless stories of women who have tested before their OTD and got negatives-then when their day comes along-they get the results they want. Stay away from them pee sticks  

Missgooseberry-Glad u have found a way to deal with this 2ww-whatever works for you to help pass the time away as easierly as possible is only going to benefit you.Wishing you lots of luck  


lalaby-wishing you lots of luck on this mad wait!!!I hope it passes by as quickly as possible for you 

Serenfach-wendycat-again a massive conrats to you!! 


Grace-fingers crossed that this time is your time 

Belster-  hope you get good news!

cookies-when u find the sleeping pills send a few my way! 

Tweety-I hope your not having to work too hard-all the best on this wait 

AFM-Im off out for lunch (again)this lady of lesuire lark is alright!! Wish I didnt have to go back to boring old work!! Slightly better today,had cramping all night-scared stiff its all coming to an end-knickers are clean at this point-but I can feel somethings not right hoping lunch with my Best friend takes my mind off it. xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

congrats on all the     

am so sorry for all the BFN   

i have just been signed off till the end of the week and then am planning to go back to work on Monday.  am struggling today have been feeling positive but feeling a bit down today so have the orange knickers on  
love
h


----------



## lollipops

Hope-you have tested way to early!!! alot can change in 3 days-you need to give your body time register a pregnancy,which is why you get given an OTD-please dont give up yet-I have read endless stories of women who have tested negative (even up to the day before their OTD) put the pee sticks away,and dont give up hope-you are almost there!   xxx


----------



## berry55

i'm having a very down day 2day. I know its not worked and i just feel normal!!


----------



## Deannericho

congrats to all the BFP's.. Amazing - It always fill me with hope that there is a chance this could work!! 

BFN's - I am so sorry for you all   I hope your all feeling better soon..  

I am 9dpo - 6dpt - and the wait is driving me mad!! My otd is 19th Novemeber and i am not sure how i am going to get there... 

I do have some very tender (.)(.)'s but in fairness thats just me hoping.. cause i had them b4 transfer i think its the estrogen!! 

I cant sleep on a night for thinking about it... and so i am too ratty to be enjoying me time off work as a lady of lesiure.   

The only thing that i am trying to do  is remain positive..,    I like everyone else need to see two lines..


----------



## lalaby123

Hope- as others have said, waaay too early. As long as AF hasn't come you could still be pregnant so wait till test date and test again. sending you lots of good luck

Pinkpixie - fancy seeing you here!! great results re time off work, sorry you're feeling down today the orange knickers should do the trick   we all have those days 

missgooseberry - i like your attitude, its a good way to deal with the 2ww

AFM - 12 dpEC boobs seem to have shrunk a bit so i am thinking it could all be over   but will hang on to every hope

Berry - feeling normal isn't a bad sign, have you read the symtoms of 2ww poll? lots of women had no symptoms and went on to get BFP, don't give up hope   

love to all xxx


----------



## berry55

lalaby- i have seen the polls but i just still dont think it has worked for me   I see ur on clxane and predisiolone... do u think this could change the early preg sympotms? I'm also on these for the 1st time... and all i feel is hugry! lol xxx


----------



## lollipops

Berry55-I am feeling the same hun-its egtting me down-Im convinced it hasnt worked for me either-You just have to try and get through each day ,one step at a time-thats all you can do. xxx


----------



## berry55

lollipops- u been feeling anything? I am so wraped up in not 'feeling anything' i know that natural bfp never even know they r preg.... but its just so frustrating!!!! 

Is anybody taking crinone GEL


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies!
                right I am going to do a few personals!
Wendycat hope you get a BFP today 

Serenfach-  Well done you!!

Hope2009 and Irish - There are so many stories of people testing early with a BFN and then getting a BFP on their OTD.Don't give up hope just yet.

Missgooseberry- enjoy your time off I'm priming myself for ringing in sick tomorrow for 7days self cert then a docs note for a further 7.

Grace222- keeping evrything Xd for you honey x

lollipops- I know for a fact I am going to be the worst knicker checker/twinge analyser!!You are not alone. It really is a pity that the clinics can't just put us into a temporary coma til OTD!!! Enjoy lunch out some lucky so and so who won 45 million on Euromillions is gonna be lunching out every day!!x

Belster-hold out girl you are nearly there!!x

To the ladies with BFNs   so sorry we all appreciate how you must be feeling.x

AFM-mmmm what to do?more lounging on the sofa then prepare a Cottage Pie for tonights dinner.I'm day3  of taking it easy and anyone would think it would be the easiest thing in the world!!NOT!!!Roll on the 21st.........Have a good day xx


----------



## lollipops

Berry55-I had mild cramping last night-but now thats gone-prob was mind on overdrive thinking it was cramping! I dont know if its better to have no symtoms or not-when I felt my so called 'cramping' last night I was in a panick thinking AF is here-its all over-at least when nothing is happening-Im not as nervous.....
Its hard to get an even balance-but there is no right or wrong answer-doesnt make it any easier though.
So dont worry-I dont feel any different at the moment, I suppose I thought I would be able to tell if I 'felt' pregnant- I hope the rest of you wait isnt too terrible


----------



## snozyrozy

hi everyone,

Well after a completely sleepless night I did an HPT this morning and 

          

We are absolutely over the moon !!! words cannot describe how we feel and I think we are still a little bit in shock to be honest !!!

sorry for no personals, will try and catch up on the past five days if I ever come down off this cloud !!!!!!!

love from a very happy snozyrozy      xxxxxxx


----------



## hope2009

Thank you girls for all your messages  
   I know i tested early and it was really silly of me 2 do so but i just know it hasn't worked, my (.)(.)
   have stopped hurting and i can feel my AF coming i had a really bad tummy last night.
   really don't know what 2 think any more  


                                                                             HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## hope2009

a big well done on your BFP


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Congratulations babes!!!!!!! All these BFPs are making me hopeful - only 3 dpiui and already the 2ww is driving me


----------



## lollipops

SnozyRozy-OMG!!! Congrats-bet you are over the moon      

Wish you all the best for the future-I cant imagine how you must be feeling-gosh we are getting alot of BFP at the mo!!


----------



## Hope082

Hiya test due tomorrow but period came yesterday full flow so even though i will test tomorrow i know i can say its a neg but will be going again after xmas so hopefully be back on board in feb x


----------



## lexie

Snozyrozy
            well done.congratulations on your   !!! you must be ecsatatic after the last few days!!


----------



## Alinorthern

Hi my name is Alison, I have been reading posts on this wonderful site for a while now. 

I am currently doing the 2ww test date 19th November. Please add me to the list. x

A little about me:

I am married (to Barry) and have a little boy William  who will be 5 on the 27th of this month. We had no problems conceiving with William so when we started trying for number 2, 3 years ago we thought it would be easy!! Any way after 2 MC and 2 yrs trying we started the ball rolling for tests last January, after initial blood test my GP was   confused with results so we got referred to hospital more bloods, HSG, Pelvic ultrasound we were told   in July that I had a blocked right tube and my FSH levels were high at 22, which meant I had low egg reserve and prob poor quality. Due to my age (39) and the fact we had 1 child we would get no funding for treatment. After the upset and disappointment and a few months wait we decided to go along the natural therapy route (I know people it has worked for) so I started seeing a Chinese Doctor and am having acupuncture and taking herbs. 

We are trying to be Positive   and after reading all the stories on this site know we are really lucky to have William but for him to have a brother or sister would be amazing.  I wish everybody much luck.  Many thanks Alison x


----------



## lalaby123

Snozyrosy      you must be o et the moon do not hurry to come down from those clouds 

Hope082 sorry af came but yes do test as u know sometimes it can still be a bfp even with a bleed


----------



## hanadiz

its BFN for me
totally davestated, 2nd time at argc and nothing. I got preg at guys hospital and not at argc.......... thats strange

I guess its time to plan for the next try..........

Honestly, i dont feel anything as if am numbed or even as if its an outer body experience

goodluck for the rest

love

Hanadi


----------



## lexie

congratulations Snozyrozy on your  !!
                            (this is my 2nd attempt to congratulate you as the other post disappered!!AAARGH!!) you must be absolutley ecstatic especially after the worry of the last few days.wishing you lots of luck for the months ahead and enjoy being on cloud number 9 woo hoo!!!xx


----------



## lalaby123

Hanadi so sorry for your bfn   u must be so disapponted I am surprised argc haven't been able to make it work third time lucky with them maybe?? Did u hav any immune support?


----------



## amberboo

Complete and utter symptom checker here but just wanted to see if anyone else has had this.

my boobs are a little tender but that is usual with an oncoming period anyway so I wont get too excited about that but my nipples are really sore, a little too much info here but they are errect and will not bugger off and are causing quite a bit of pain. it is as if I am freezing cold but although the weather has got colder I am in a perfectly warm centrally heated house. 

I had the trigger shot 5 days ago and had a few symptoms for 2 days, sickness, headache and mood swings but that wore off 3 days ago.


----------



## belster

Lynn E and Hanadiz so sorry about your BFN's, hope you get back on your feet soon and find a way fwd. 

Hope082 sorry for your suspected BFN too, though sounds like good advice from Lalaby123.

Welcome Grace 222+ Alinorthern, hope this is your time.  

Lollipop - fingers firmly crossed for you - I have read lots of posts from ladies who got AF type pains and then ended up with a BFP so hopefully they are 'good' pains. Hope your lunch was a good distraction! 

Hope 2009, as the other ladies have said, hang in there it's not over yet.

Missgooseberry I too like your approach to the 2WW!

Snozy Rozy - congrats! Loving these BFP's, gives us hope.

Lalaby 123 + Lexie - thanks for the encouragement, I need all of that I can get! Like you Berry 55 and Lollipop, I am stressing that I don't have any 'major enough' symptoms (yes I know, totally ridiculous and not at all logical - arrrghh!). 

One last thing - a question for those of you on progesterone pessaries, have you been given enough to last up to OTD or for the the 1st 10-12 weeks ish if you get a BFP? My clinic have given me enough to last til OTD only, because they say prog. levels are easily high enough by that point to last several weeks, but I'm a bit worried about stopping them as I've had a miscarriage before (cause unknown). Just seems to me that the risk of keeping going with them (they don't know there is any) might be less than the risk of stopping them, so I have called my clinic to ask them and see if I can get some more pessaries but wanted to see what everyone else has been told too? 

B XX


----------



## Merryme

Hi Belster

I'm new on here, just had ET yday, but yes my hospital have given me enough of those lovely pessaries 
to set up a clinic with !  I've been told to take morning and night up to OTD and upto 8 weeks  if I 
get a BFP.  They should administer these instead of the contraceptive pill, they'd be much more
effective !

xxxx


----------



## tanisha

hi

i have enough pessarie still 2 days after otd, from what i know the will give me another 12weeks worth if i get a BFP this Thursday.  I hope we all get our BFPs, I`ve been having cramping in my tummy like AF is due so badly.  Just so scared, cant face failure again.  Have not done a hpt again as that was the wrong thing to do yesterday, made things worse as dont know if i should be happy with the positive as could be false.  

tanisha


----------



## pinkpixie

am concerned that i havent been given any pessaries i had a second HCG injection but no pessaries is that normal??


----------



## snozyrozy

just a quick one to say thank you so much for all your well wishes and to anyone who is worrying about twinges, cramps, discharge, bleed etc,. I have had them *all * since thursday and I still got a BFP this morning so as terrifying as it is please try to relax (very important) take it easy and if you can, do nothing for a couple of days. I am still spotting on and off a small amount of brown watery stuff sorry for tmi  !! And the only positive sympton I have is sore (.) (.) and that only started on sunday so please please stay positive and DO NOT TEST EARLY  !!!!!

will do my best to catch up with personals at some point but just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear about those of you who have had a bfn recently, my heart goes out to you as I know how very very hard this journey is but please do not give up  

and huge congratulations to everyone with BFP's !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
snozyrozy xx


----------



## lalaby123

Well girls my test date has been brought forward by 4 days by dr Gorgy who wants me to do blood test this Thursday which is 14 dpEC instead of hpt on the 16th although this will put me out of mysery sooner I am now so nervous and don't want to test arrrghhhhh


----------



## berry55

lalaby- when was ur ec?? xx


----------



## missgooseberry

Belster - my clinic gave me enough to last until the morning of my test. but theyve told me that if its bfp i have to keep using them until 12 weeks, so i guess i go and collect another prescrpt on that day. we are going private so i guess they only give enough till then in case i get bfn in which case it would have been a waste of money for me to get 12 weeks worth!!!


----------



## lalaby123

berry EC was Thursday 29th


----------



## berry55

lalaby- thats the same day as me! My OTD is friday! How r u feeling?? xxx


----------



## lalaby123

Berry - apart from very very very mild cramps nothing else - the thing is I don't usually get any PMS symptoms my period normally just arrives out of no where but always on time so i don't usually get any warning, i am hoping that the very mild cramps are a good sign rather than a bad sign!! you gotta keep    somehow ey? i hope you will come on with your good news on Friday xxx


----------



## berry55

lalaby- oh i'll b on here no matter what. My clinic will be doing my blood test at 10.45am... but i wont get the results until about 5pm!!!!!!!!!!!! so i will prob have 2 do a hpt myself once i get home.  What day did u have ET? i ahd mine on 31st with 2 day 2 embryos. I have not really been feeling much, i have had a few crampy pains, slighly tender (.)(.) a few veins on them... but not much at all. My PMA is zero now.... i kinda feel normal and just blahhhhhh  xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-

Berry-how you feeling now? any better than this morning? 

Hanadiz-  so sorry-I do hope you feel less numb soon and get back on the wagon again 

lalaby-wow-this thursday-only to more sleeps-!! fingers crossed for you  

Hope-  ITS NOT A BFN like u suspect-but you never know? 

I'm back from a lesuirely lunch-it really does help me to get out into the real world,tomorrow my darling sister is taking me out for lunch again to-and thursday I should be out for lunch again with my friend-so that only leaves friday on my own-then its the weekend-Im just praying AF stays away -Ive never wanted anything more badly than this in my life and if AF comes-I dont think I'll be able to cope-but my advice for these ladies who like me are off work-keep busy busy busy-time passes that bit quicker. xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Does anyone know what rate pregnyl leaves your system... i did a 10000 iu injection 8 days ago..

Em x


----------



## lalaby123

Berry - same ET day as you and two day 2 embies on board too  its good your clinic are doing blood test mine have given me a hpt.....veiny boobs sound very promising   here's     for both of us xxx

Lollipops - i like your lunching tactic....shame all my friends live in another city :-( i am lunching with my cat every day   lets keep that AF at bay 

Pinkpixie - i am not sure re pessaries, i have been given utrogestan, maybe check with your clinic but i am sure they would have given u if necessary

*****-mum i read today its 1000 iu per day


----------



## lesbo_mum

so i'd have 2 more days to go yet then... bummer just got a mega faint line on a tesco's test... that would make sense as i'd only have 2000 iu left so it would be faint... I HATE THIS!!!


----------



## lollipops

lalaby-My poor cat looks abit 'miffed' as she had just gotten use to having my company all day and so far this week Ive been out best part of the day!  xx

*****-mum- Im sorry I really dont know the answer to that one-but some more expierenced ladies will! How you coping with your 2ww? xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lollipops- i thought i was doing well with the 2ww and had no desire to test but being home alone with pee sticks was a bad idea


----------



## lalaby123

*****-mum i don;t want to give you false hopes but i don't think your tesco test kit is sensitive enough to pick up a low hcg level so most likely it is a BFP but to be sure test again in two days here's hoping you will announce your official   on Thursday (same day as my test date)


----------



## lalaby123

*****-mum i have just heard back from my clinic and they are telling me that testing earlier than they suggested could show a false positive due to hcg from pregnyl so definitely test again in two days but i hope it is for real

Care are suggesting i go for a blood test rather than do a home test if i am to test 14 dpEC as otherwise may get a false positive ....so i am spared from the torture or joy of looking at the pee stick this Thursday morning...


----------



## lesbo_mum

im not sue to test on thursday that will just be the day im 10days past trigger... OTD is not until next wednesday   told you i'd lost the plot  

Before anyone says i know im testing far to early but being home alone is driving me mad... maybe i should take up knitting or reading lol


----------



## lollipops

OOooh ***** Mum-step away from the pee sticks-I know its hard...bet your heads spinning now?I hope its a true positive for you 

Lalaby-Im also with CARE but they have given me a home pregnancy kit and not offered a blood test-do you have a choice?


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks lollipops i think i knew it was not gonna be a real BFP this early on... oh well it spiced my afternoon up a bit lol


----------



## lalaby123

***** - mum i have called the peestick   to pay you a visit....you are very very  naughty

Lollipops no you don't have a choice and i was given an hpt to do next monday but because i am having immune treatment in london alongside, i need to know before the weekend as my immune doctor is going away so i asked Care if they would do it and they said yes because of my circumstances and i have to pay for it


----------



## lollipops

OK Lalaby- I see-no worries,I'll just wait and use my peestick-if I get that far!! Thanks for replying!!

*****-mum thats one way of looking at it-Im tempted from time to time to just grab mine and pee wawy-but so far Ive kept away from it-Im supose to test next Tuesday which will be 15 days since ET- Im already tempted to test on Monday instead-Its hard!!!


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hi ladies - apologies but this is a me post.  Started the pessaries today -  ewwww is all I can say.  Kind of glad going back to work tomorrow.  Think I need a distraction cause am only 3 dpiui and already feeling a bit    I'm just going to have to give myself a good talking too if I get stressed out.  My job can be stressful but generally only as stressful as I make it.  will be back on later so personals then I promise.  Have Wolverine to watch - you gotta love Hugh Jackman!!!


----------



## wendycat

I can't believe I'm saying this, I've got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

I'm totally stunned and shocked, didn't expect it first time, after six years of set backs it's truelly the best feeling.

Thank you to everyone, I think I would have lost it, if it wasn'tfor this thread.

Wendy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Congrats' WendyCat, lets hope there are many more BFP's to come..

Well done

Donna
xxx


----------



## serenfach

*Wendycat*!!!!! We waited 6 years, too!! MANY congrats, sweetheart!!!!!    

****** mum*.. I tested 10dpt - I had a BFP - but but but, trust me _please_ when I say it's a bad idea. The stress is immense and it's the LAST thing you need at such a crucial stage. I caved.. can't say I'm glad I did either, because I'm more scared now than I was before testing!  Hang in there, bute Xx


----------



## wendycat

Thank you, I feel incredibly lucky.

lesbomum, I tested with a hospital grade pee stick (my colleagues knew I was taking it from the lab, honest guv!) which are quite sensitive and got the faintest line, in fact DH chucked it in the bin! I fished it out and let it develope  I got a very good BFP on my blood test today. But even over just one night it added to my insecurities and anxiety. Hope it's a BFP for you!

Serenfach, it feels like I have just taken my first breath in six years!

Lolliepops, chin up, I know you've really struggled of late so I'm sending special thoughts your way.

DonnaB - thanks, I also hope that many more get their BFPs

Scotsgirlie - going back to work kept me sane!



Wendy
x


----------



## sparklez

Hi everyone! I cant keep up with this thread ... It's Non-stop!! 

 to all those with    so Happy for you all!! 

 to those with   I'm very sad for you - but sure your time will come soon...

As for me I'm still hanging in on my 2ww havent given in to temptation to do HPT...yet!! 
(I dont have very nuch will power normally!!!)

   to all on 2ww ((and    !!!))  x x x xx


----------



## snozyrozy

Wendycat and Serenfach* congratulations*  wow what a day we're having !!!!


----------



## wendycat

Snozyrozy, congrats to you too! This thread moves so fast i didn't check far enough back to see your announcement!!!


----------



## amberboo

Someone said somewhere that if you have had a trigger shot it is worth doing early tests to see when the pregnyl wears off so you get a few negs and then if you get a positive you know its a pregnancy and not the pregnyl. Has anyone done this, Being the control freak I am I am pretty inclined to do this, ie test daily until I get a neg so I know the pregnyl has gone and then wait for the 2 weeks to be up and test then for pregnancy. I am mad even thinking about it has anyone else done that?


----------



## lalaby123

Wendy    congrats on your official   

amberloo I hav read one person do that but wouldn't recommend it


----------



## serenfach

*Amberboo* .. I, probably together with about a 1000 other women here, know exactly what you're going through right now and yep, the waiting and wondering is enough to drive you absolutely bonkers!!!! 

What you're stating makes sense and there's no point advising you 'not' to do it  because I don't think we can help ourselves. But honestly, bute.. really think about what you're doing before you do it. If your tests go from Pos because of the Pregnyl to neg because maybe the embies haven't had chance to start secreting your natural HcG, then you'll end up thinking thr worst and stress yourself out beyond words.

I'm so sorry I tested early because like I said earlier, I'm more scared now than I was before testing.. and it's not healthy for me or the baby/babies.

Good luck, babe


----------



## serenfach

*Snoy*! Woohoo! Many congrats, babe.. well done!!


----------



## grejka

*serenfach*       Sorry for asking you I just wanted ask you because I also tested much earlier and I had  do you think that maybe we have chance for twins that the hcg level was decteted so early?? My test was  obly 8 days after transfer


----------



## amberboo

SERENFACH It's odd cos I think in my head at the mo that I would realy want that BFN so I knew it was out of my system but I guess it is easy to say that now. I dont have any tests purely to stop me testing early and I think I have pretty good will power not to test for actual pregnancy. I am one of them people who reallly sticks to my guns when I give self timescales or a task to do. I'll have a think, or maybe see how I feel 2moro, It seems


Did you have a blood test today? if so how long do the results take, blimey do these medical people not know how mental us hormonal women are LOL. My fingers are well and truely crossed for you that this baby sticks just where it should do.


----------



## mackster

Hi guys..

My 2ww ends on the same day as Cookie..Nov 22nd.

I cannot wait!! I have taken a few days off work and hv become obsessed with FF..

Good luck to you all xxx Mackster

ps.Are we ever allowed to have a hot bath again??


----------



## serenfach

Grejka  Congrats!!  Yep, it is definitely a possibility, sweetie!

I too tested at 8dpt. I had 2x8 cell embies on a 3dt - what did you have??

I had a beta test done today at my local GP's - the higher the reading, the more likely it's twins. I'm  >> but also >>  !! 
Won't know the results until tomorrow..

To be honest though, I've read of women preg with twins feeling sick, faint, dizzy, having implanation bleed, sore bbs etc early on.. I haven't things like that [yet??] I did have very sore bbs for the first 3/4 days after ET, but they calmed down all of a sudden - I also had mild OHSS for a couple of days, too, so some of the pains are from sore ovaries..

So far I've experienced:

increased sense of smell
regular af type pains [sometimes bad aching as opposed to actual 'pain']
increased [yellowish] cm
feeling 'damp' down there sometimes
wierd shooting pains all around my abdomen and vagina
pains in my ovaries like I've pulled a muscle when I move 
a few really nasty headaches
couple of erotic dreams [which they say is an indicator of pregnancy??] 
[and a but TMI.. ] >> blood in my bogies

It might be an idea for you to get a beta test done too.. that way you'll have a better idea


----------



## serenfach

*Amberboo*.. I bow to your willpower, babe! I have none whatsoever - it's a by-product of having zero patience!  lol

RE my beta blood test.. in fairness she wrote 'asap- urgent' on the sheet. I exlplained about the IVF/ICSI and I think [considering I have no colour in my face since I saw my 1st ever HPT with 2 lines on it!!] she felt for me, and so she's rushing it through 

TIP: many local surgeries don't offer beta blood tests and suggest you ask your fertility clinic.. just explain to them that you can't wait and you don't want to get anymore stressed. It worked for me today.. the nurse wass lovely and very understanding 

Good luck with whatever you decide, Amber! I'll be thinking of you, bute


----------



## grejka

*serenfach * Thanks so much  I also had 2 Embies put in. I think it was 6 and 7 cells. (we called them Eskimos) because hat was FET cycle.

I know I should go for blood test but I founded last time I had trouble to do it and finally I know only scan can make me calmer
I dont have much symptomps.:
Higher body temperature and like you wierd shooting pains all around my abdomen and vagina
pains in my ovaries like I've pulled a muscle when I move 
ALL THE BEST FOR YOU When is your scan??


----------



## berry55

you girls are all gonna be like       but i just have to tell u that i took my bra off and my (.y.) r sooooooooooooooooo veiny now!!!   made me feel a bit better.... even though i'm still not convinced lol xxxx


Congratulations to all the BFP!!!!! 

serenfach- i have had a few 'funny' dreams too!! lol xxx


----------



## lollipops

serenfach-Hey lovie- so now its confirmed you preggie-whats the next stage? a scan? when? Just curious thats all to what happens once you have a positive.


----------



## K O L

* 4dp2dt; OTD 23 November 2009 ​*
Wendycat, Snozyrozy and Serenfach - congrats on your BFPs!!! I haven't read back beyond a page so congrats to anyone else I've missed.

Big  to any that need and  for others - it just really isn't worth testing early and getting an early false positive (although please, please remind me of this as I get closer )

I've checked out the due date calendar on the FF home page, and some sites on embryo development today and know that any time from tomorrow (some sites say today) to next Monday my little Bubble and Squeak will start to implant! I really ought to give them some nourishing good food but today I really feel like rebelling and going to the chippy!!! Well they do say that carbs are good in early pregnancy!!! This is what staying off work is doing to me! Glad I'm going back tomorrow and I never thought I'd say that. I'm very happy with my own company, its not that; its just I'll be in an emotionally better place having some normality and routine again.


----------



## cookies81

congrats to all  
and sorry for any   
ladies im sooooooooo own im sure it hasnt worked  i just feel empty i know its to early but a woman knows 
sorry for being a downer but feel misreable!


----------



## lollipops

Cookies-please try and keep your chin up -its early days for you-its easier said than done-I've got wierd aches and shooting pains tonight-    its not AF. I try to ignore it but my brains screaming ''AF'S COMING,AF'S COMING,AF'S COMING!!!'-
Its horrible,I prefer feeling nothing then Ive nothing to keep worrying about!!
All we can do is take each day as it comes.


----------



## K O L

Cookies, Lollipops is absolutely right and here's a link for to a post from Kate who just got a BFP on the Berry Hopefuls cycle thread who had a bleed one day and no pg symptoms! It ain't over til its over!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=215971.msg3395032#msg3395032 (hope it works!)


----------



## cookies81

thanx lollie but as u said better said than done, im already beating myself over gettin up earlt after ET, goin up and down the stairs todays yawning and pulling a muscle.  hate this.
KOL i wish i had some bleedin then i coul say implatation but nothin no symptoms at all


----------



## K O L

Cookies -    we're with you on the roller coaster.  What day was your ec?


----------



## lollipops

me too cookies-Im having a bad day 2day -got horrible cramps - AF is coming Im sure- Just by trying to cheer you lot up abit Im hoping it will perk me up-but so far Im just drowning myself in selfpity! I can believe this process can be so emotionally draining-Im gald to have here to vent all my problems-otherwise I think I would be carted away in a straight Jacket!!! xxxx


----------



## belster

Hi ladies

Thanks very much for the advice re the pessaries - looks like my clinic is one of the few that believes prog. pessaries aren't needed after 2 weeks. I do normally trust them but will see if I can persuade them to give me some more otherwise I'm going to have to try to get my hands on some elsewhere!

Pinkpixie sorry if I worried you re the pessaries - this is my 1st cycle so I'm not v experienced at all this but I'm sure your clinic is going with what's right for you so don't be worried if you're not on them - there are lots of different drug combinations for us all it seems!

Lalaby 123 good luck for new OTD  . I'm sure it's tricky getting your head round testing sooner, mind you, I wish that would happen to me right now, am getting v impatient!

Scotsgirlie - know what you mean about the pessaries! Apparently the delightful white stuff is vegetable fat but I don't know if knowing that makes it better or worse!! 

Grejka/*****-mum  - hope you do indeed have BFP's!  

Glad I'm not alone on worrying it hasn't worked - I am v light on symptoms even though OTD is only 3 and a bit days away now. I did get 1 quite sharp muscle pulling pain when I coughed when I was stretched out on the sofa last night, and I do seem a little breathless occasionally (kind of like the OHSS I started getting when stimming) but not much else apart from big (.) (.). Sigh, this waiting is rubbish. Back to work on Thurs so hopefully that will help distract me.

Good luck to all testers in the morning
B X


----------



## cookies81

KOL my EC was 3/11 I had only 1  blasto transerred tried to convince my dr to traansferr 2 but my uteruess is too small  but have 3 frostie at blasto. my otd is 22/11 my dr said i could test by 19/th but i really dont want2 I want to stay blissflly unaware.
lollie sweety


----------



## K O L

Cookies: my ec was on 4/11 so your embies are just a day older than mine!  Implantation happens anywhere from days 6 to 10 (or one website I looked at even said day 12 but I can't find it now!) and you won't necessarily feel it, or get implantation bleeding.  I've spent a big chunk of today looking at embryo development.  We just have to have lots of hope at this stage and keep positive.  Sending you lots of orangey sticky vibes   

Belster: not long to go  

Lollipops:


----------



## cookies81

thak u kol so there is still hope my lil one will stick


----------



## little a

hi girls,

cookies, hun there is still every chance.  There are lots of days for implantation still to take place.         

Belster, sore big boobies is all good hun   

lollipops and cookies, come on girls we need to go and find your PMA again!  What are you both doing tonight to take your minds of tx? xxxx

big congrats to all the BFPs and   to all of those who it hasn't worked for this time.

KOL enjoy your chippy...mm i'm starving.  I've just made spag bol for later on.  yummmmm

I don't think i ever gave my OTD but its the 19th Nov  - if it hasn't worked i'll know by the 17th as AF is always on time.  I am soo scared.  

Today i'm still just constipated.  joy!


----------



## lollipops

what should I do-I have avoided working out when my period is due-do you think I should? Or will it make it worse? I have a rough Idea but without looking at my calander and working out my exact due date-I cant be sure-have any of you worked it out? Or will having all the drugs and poking and prodding mean AF wont show up on time anyway x xx


----------



## cookies81

im laying on the couch with the laptop on my lap,I was resting for the past 48 hrs at my sunts but came back home, dh oesn seem to happy about it at first i thouhghtit was because he was worried about me but it seems my constent worry over "has it worked" y dont i have any symptoms is more than he can handle u know something ladies I dont think if this feels Ill try gain I feel alienite from my husban because of the fertility journey at the end Ill end up with no baby and no hubby


----------



## cookies81

opps lots of spelling mistakes need to review


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Ladies 

Congratultions Wendycat, Serenfach & Snozyrozy.

A big hug for the BFN's.

My OTD is today but have booked the blood test for tomorrow.  Haven't even been tempted to buy a pee stick as I want to be PUPO as long as possible.
Had a slight bleed last night and some bad AF pains so thought it was all over especially as I keep forgetting to take my medication at the correct times.  However no more today so really praying it's implantation however I thought it was too late to get this as if they were going to implant they would have done it by now.  Anyway will know tomorrow.  Have put a bottle of wine in the fridge to drown my sorrows tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## little a

lollipops, i just know when AF is due as i've had so many tx's now and its always the same.     

cookies, lmao!  I worked it out as you've been at your Aunts?!!!  But hey hun you've been resting which is great.  Remember everyone is so different and no symptoms can be a great sign and there are still so many days to go when implantation can take place and even then when it does happen the symptoms won't amount up to much.   

I was thinking of writing Christmas Cards but really can't be @rsed.  I think I'll farm my ** farm  (        ) and then read my book then later watch around the world in 80 days. fun fun.


----------



## little a

Sam, lots of    and   for tomorrow hun.  You've got the right idea with the bottle of wine - my intentions too!


----------



## lollipops

hey lil areca-Oh I see- I thought that I could just check my calendar to see when I last came on and count 28 days from there-Im pretty regular....Or do u think I will just worry more.! 
PS I'm a face book farmer too-bit addicted to it!!!  xxx


ps-sam bottle of wine sounds a great idea-god I could do with one!! But heres hoping you wont be able to drink it for another 8mnths


----------



## mackster

Hey all..

Congrats to all the BFP..    to the BFN..

I am testing on Nov 22nd..after popping 2 x 8 cell embies back on board..hv frozen 7.

Just wondering what you guys think about swimming during the 2ww and also taking baths (if not too hot)and also what we should be eating??

BTW..feel like I know you all already..I started at page 1 about 2 hours ago..and like some kind of stalker   have read every single page...it's like a dramatic novel...seeing who gets the BFP at the end of it..gives me    

Ta

Mackster xxx


----------



## Paddyob13

Hi, I'm new to the board and would like to be added to the 2ww list if thats o.k.  My appointment is for 12/11 n I've been really bad!    I got bored on Monday night and tested.  It was BFN and I was devastated.  I used a test that can detect up to 6 days early and thought that this would be better.  BIG MISTAKE!!  I am now so distraught Ive been unable to sleep since Monday night!!  I learned my lesson then and there and won't test again and just wait until my appointment on Thursday.  Do you still think I might be in with a chance?    I noticed that someone else on this thread who is not due to test until Friday has already tested positive and I can't help but worry even more.  Please help!!!    

P.S.  I was so inspired by everyone's support for each other and all the BFPs so far!!  Hope I will be there one day.  I don't know if I can take any more!!


----------



## snozyrozy

sam - well done for not buyin the pee stick ! I only bought mine last night and was tempted to do it there and then but resisted !! I also had the bottle of wine in the fridge just in case and my hubby is working his way thru it right now !  for tomoro honey 

paddy - way way *way * too early naughty girl !! sending you lots of sticky vibes for 12th 

mackster - I would do as little as possible during the 2ww to give your embies every possible chance. I had been walking and cycling every night prior to ET so found it hard to do nothing at first but soon got used to be waited on hand and foot by my gorgeous DH . I was told no baths at all. 

lollipops - you are going to drive yourself mental woman !!! just enjoy this time of being pupo and try to relax as much as possible I was told that is very important altho I know its bl**dy hard to do !! 

cookies -try to relax and take it easy 

good luck to everyone else - I'm off back to the sofa for some brazil nuts and a glass of milk 

xxxx


----------



## lollipops

snozyrozy--your right I am going to shut up and calm down-!!!! I can here the belts clanging together of that old straight jacket!!! Ok,I will have a peppermint tea (yum?) and a bit of choccie-ignore these pesky cramps and chill out!!
Amen.


----------



## lalaby123

Paddy welcome on board but you tested waaaaay too early, your test date is same as mine lets    we both get some good news

Mackster - i have read to avoid swimming for risk of infections and the cold and hot baths for the heat so i personally wouldn't risk it....also i swam the day before i miscarried first time so it left a bad taste in my mouth

Cookie- please don't put laptop on your lap, i have read some research that the radiation can harm us and I certainly feel something in my abdomen everytime i sit too long in front of laptop, i would avoid having it on your lap in the 2ww if you can

Lillipops, i think AF comes 14 days after EC however it can be later or earlier and you can't go by your usual cycle because the extra progesterone may bring your bleed on later

Sam sending you lots of    for test tomorrow, you are such a star for not having tested and truely deserve a    tomorrow good luck and I like your back up plan as well

AFM i have decided to be a good girl and just do the blood test on Thursday and skip the peestick

love to everyone else
xxx


----------



## mackster

gOOD ADVICE Snozy Rozy...congrats for your BFP!!!!Go celebrate!!!!

Lalaby..I shall avoid pool actually!!!Thanks for tip!!

Does anyone know if almonds are as good as brazil nuts for keeping bubs on board?X


----------



## Paddyob13

Thanks very very much for replying Snozyrozy & Lalaby123.  Puting my mind somewhat at rest just now but does this still count even if it was a first response test?  I mean they say they should detect 6 days early.  Sorry for turning psycho woman here but I don't seem to have a clue about any of this yet even though I've been going through this so long I haven't managed to get to a 2ww until now!! I am even having to read everyone's posts two or three times and try to decipher the abbreviations! lol.

Good luck to you all for test dates!!  

And a big   to everyone who has now tested!!


----------



## lalaby123

Paddy - the most sensitive first response test is supposed to detect levels of hcg of 25 or more, a lot of the times our levels haven't reached this by day 14 after ovulation or EC so testing early means that you may be testing when your level is 10 or 15 or 20 and then get a negative....Also by testing early you can get a false positive from the remaining hcg left from the trigger shot so try to hold out till your test date or earliest 14 dpEC good luck xxx


----------



## cookies81

mackster: we'r testing buddies  lots of   ur wayand sticky vibes! 
lalaby123: thanks for the advice. 
Lollie lets make a pledge to stay  .
Paddyob13:  i think u tested early sweety keep the hope! 
night night ladies


----------



## Paddyob13

Thanks very much everyone I feel more reassured now.  I can sleep better tonight knowing there is still hope.  Sweet dreams to everyone and I hope all your dreams come true very very soon!!


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations to all the BFP's

Joanne

xx


----------



## Roobarb and Custard

Hi - I'm also new to the board and would like to be added to the 2WW please. Egg transfer was yesterday and due to test on 24th Nov (20th if I can arrange a blood test). 

Good luck to all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## mackster

Welcome Roobarb!!! I also had ET yesterday..but my test date is 22nd Nov..I wonder why yours is later?

Hi Cookie..good to have a buddy on teh same day..


----------



## Nequila

Hi ladies,

Can I jump on here too please? I am ICSI and had ET yesterday with 2 blasts put back and my test date is 22nd Nov. Am off work till Sunday hoping they will attach by then so spending a lot of time on the sofa.

Mackster & Cookie looks like we're all testing on the same day!  

Nequila
xx


----------



## lalaby123

Ladies I am suddenly in a panic that I hav ohss....my tummy is like a drum and feels very taut the thing is I hav been v bloated ever since going on steroids before starting treatment and then it continued while stimming and now it's worse I wondered is this normal is anyone else very bloated? I am peeing normally I think and I don't hav any pain....


----------



## cookies81

hi lalaby123: I have ohss and it is very very painfu u feel like ur ovaries are twisting around an that ur lower tummy is being strecthed, so hopefully ur just bloated. but heres wat to do get a bottle of water thats around 33ml and a kidney dish that has measurments in ml, drink the water an wait till u have to pee an measur ur pee do it a few times if its almost the same amount as ur intake noo problem. also measure ur weight and tummy 2 times a day any increase over 2 pounds in 1 day is baaaaaaaaaaaad!
viviloves  and   for ur lil frosties.
Nequila: yeey another testing buddy . but I feel so down I only had one blast returned


----------



## belster

Viviloves so sorry re your BFN  - fingers crosses for your frosties in Jan.

Welcome Paddyob13, Roobarb and Custard and Nequila! 

Lalaby 123 - hope you feel better soon. Good advice from the other ladies- only thing I would add from having it mildly before ET is to make sure you guzzle 2-3ltrs or water a day (sorry if you know that already!).

AFM I am feeling v down today . Day 11 and my (.) (.) are now no longer sore or even very big vs how they were. I have a v bad feeling, as I know sore (.) (.) are such a good sign, and I had them when I was preggers before (m/c), although not til a few weeks in. Keep thinking about testing to put myself out of this misery but then I know it won't be conclusive anyway whichever it is because it's too early....arrrghh.

Off to a dog show today (thinking of getting a dog so it's research!) so hopefully that will distract me for a bit, then going back to work Thurs and Friday to try and keep my mind off the 2WW (ha ha, like that'll work!). Am a bit worried about falling apart if I get AF on one of the days but I will be working from home so not the end of the world.  

Anyway, sending a massive big pile of luck to all those testing today   
B XXX


----------



## lalaby123

Vivilove so sorry about your bfn    sending u a big   u r lucky u hav som frosties so hopefully u will hav a snow baby in the new year ...thanx for advice I will follow 

Cookie thanx For advice will do as u said 

Belster sorry u r feeling   but honestly don't worry about boobs not hurting anymore I read somewer that sore boobs is a sign of progesterone deficiency so maybe your pessaries hav done the trick so it's worn off?? mine wer sore first few days but no longer are ....Hope the next few days roll on for you and keep away from those peestix


----------



## pinkpixie

congrats on all the BFP  
so sorry for the BFN  

Lollipop i was trying to work when AF is due and am now worried that i will be due when i am running a coaching session in middlesborough dont know how i will cope if that happens so i think you are better not working it out!!!!

Am sat watching Jeremey Kyle sad i know   

lots of


----------



## sparklez

Belster - we are on the same test day - I no longer have sore (.)(.)'s that wore off probably 5 days ago, they arent as big as they were either but I do agree with lalaby that sore (.)(.)'s arent always a sign of pregnancy.. I'm really tryinthard NOT to symptom spot so maybe we should BOTH do that! (SO hard though aint it!!) 
Are you booke din for clinic blood test or have you got a hospital home pee test?? 
x x x x      x x x x


----------



## ellen31419

Hello all, this is my fisrt cycle and after reading this forum for nearly 1 month, i thought it was time to say hello and give you my all important test date! They put two 8 cell, grade 2 embryos back in me on Monday and the past 5 days since they took out 11 eggs on Friday, have nearly done me in. They split the eggs, 6 IVF and 5 ICSI but none of the IVF ones worked which was a blow. All 5 ICSI ones did though and i had to remind myself not to forget that fact. Then my doc told me I had thick shells on my eggs and suggested assisted hatching. I then spent the whole wkend on the internet looking at research...which was seemed to point to the fact that it didnt really help. But we did it anyway as they used a laser and didnt make an actual hole. (My poor embryos!) So they went back in on Monday and so far, every cramp, everytime I go to the toilet, every twitch makes me worry, which probabley doesnt help anything. Ive got the whole week off work (I work in a nursery with the most beautiful children! but not needed this wk at all!) so have done nothing.
Anyway, to round it up!!!...I will do my test on Monday 23rd November (or Friday 20th November). Fingers crossed for me and everyone else testing soon.
Phew, was good to get that off my chest.
Ellen
ps, what does BFP and BFN stand for?


----------



## sparklez

HI Ellen - welcome!! 

sending you lots of    

BFP = Big Fat Positive

BFN = Big Fat Negative 


LizzieM = Just noted that you wanted me to confirm my TX for your list on first page of thread - 
I'm on my first ICSI - at Care Nottingham   thanks x x x


----------



## LILLYBELLE

hi  lillybelle here, blood test mon !!omg dont know whther i can wait (2nd iui) !


----------



## lollipops

hi all-

viviloves-   sorry to here your news  

Sparklez-me and you are at the same clinic! I to am on my first ICSI-when do you test? 

Ellen-hi there and welcome!!!good luck for the 23rd!! 

Pinkpixie-I know,Old Jeremy is my guilty pleasure-it cracks me up!! 

Paddy-Roobarb--Hello and welcome guys!!! 

AFM-I woke up in a much better mood,until I took a trip to the Loo and noticed tiny spots of red blood  Oh dear-Now I cant work out if its AF or Ive cut myself down there whilst popping a pessarie (clutching at straws or what) I got into a tiss and thought about cancelling lunch with my sister-but then thought to myself-what goods it going to do being stuck in doors frantically knicker checking?! So I am going to try get on with my day-if AF is coming then theres nothing I can do about it!! xxx


----------



## lollipops

lillybelle-      Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## lalaby123

lollipops GO to your lunch and before you go read the symptoms of BfP poll to remind yourself that little spotting doesn't mean a thing xxx


----------



## mackster

Cookie and Nequila..we can all test together (unless we misbehave and do it early) 

HI ELLEN..WELCOME!!!I too have the week off work,and test on the 22nd...must keep comfortably busy!!I am going to the cinema today!!Loads of peeps have had success with blasto cycles....fingers crossed!!

Viviloves..sorry to hear your news..  ..next time will do the trick xx

Lillybelle..have you waited to test??Not long nowww!!

Hi Lollipops..enjoy lunch with your sis..you will look back and appreciate this time with your friends and family!!!

Bye and good luck to todays testers xxx


----------



## sparklez

Hi Lollipops - 

I'm testing 14th Novemeber - BRICKING IT!!!   (so I'm day 12 today)   
What docs did yo have? 

What day are you on? - Could it be a little implantation blood?? 
Was it fresh blood or a ***** brown?? If was fresh spots then You could quite easily have caught yourself whilst placing pessary - I scratched myself and it was really sore for a few days. 

x x Sparklez X


----------



## lollipops

Hey Sparklez-

My consultant is Mr.Ehab.Kelada-what about you?

My test day Is the 17th-next Tuesday. Not long til you test,no wonder your bricking it-I would be too!!.

Im 9 days in- The blood is red-but so far only tiny specks when I wipe , whether it picks up speed later on or not is anyones guess-I suppose it could be inplantation bleeding-have you expierenced any? I had mild cramps and wierd pains last night so It could be AF-

Good luck for your test day!!!Are you doing your test at home with a pee-stick or going to the clinic?

xxx


----------



## sparklez

Lollipops - 
My Consultant was Maha Raganuth, Ehab Kelada did my EC and George Nudkwe did my ET - so I think I've had every Dr that Care has  (  so to speak!  ) They are alll lovely though very professional and really reassuring. 

I havent had implantation bleed, I've had a few shooting pains just randomly and (.)(.)'s have been affected - but think these are just from pessaries. Every lady is different - some have a bleed and go on to have a BFP and others have no bleed and have a BFP - it;s just the not knowing thats a killer hey?

I think because by test date is on a saturday they have given me a hospital home wee test to do sat morning and then have to ring them in morning with the result and I guess WHEN it's a BFP (think positive!) they then book you in for HCG blood test after that.. 

DO you feel sore when you wipe as if you may have cut/scratched yourself?


----------



## lollipops

hey sparklez- 

I had George Nudkwe for my EC- I too have a home pregnancy test to do at home-think its there procedure-I too have to ring the clinic with the results.I do hope they do a blood test too just to confirm things.

How many embies have you had put back?

I cant say it feels very sore down there   Its wierd really , I'm trying not to think about it and hope it goes away! (wishful thinking?!!) The over thinking of every single thing is totally driving me mad-I have had a rough week this week-So have decided that worrying myself sick won't change the outcome-If AF's coming,then theres nothing I can do about it.

xxxxx


----------



## sparklez

Lollipops = 

Maybe the hospital HPT is their procedure ther - but I'm positve they would do HCG bloods to confirm BFP's they would have to because the HCG is supposed to double daily during early preg I think?? 

The whole 2ww is weird isnt it - I totally agree with you - You have to just go with the flow and try not to analyse every little thing. ( I so need to take my own advice!!) 

Sorry to hear you've had a rough week - try and keep smiling - look after yourself,
keep rested and keep your little embie nice and warm (thats important apparently) Have anice natter with your sister today, you should keep your plans, take it easy but it would help to keep your mind off of everything. 

lots of       x x x Sparklez x x x


----------



## lollipops

Thanks Sparklez- I'll keep an eye out for you around this board- really wish you all the luck in the world for saturday      -Not long to go now!!! Eeekkkk!!!!!

xxxxlollipops xxxxx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

How r u all doing today??

Lolipops- i hope its implanation!!! It is the right time for it!   

Well i had a bit of bad news 2day about my CB on another thread who i absoulouty thought was gonna have a bfp. I feel so terrible for her and had a cry, i hope she is ok.  This journey is just so unfair... i really do hate it. I have been getting a little bit of pain 2day... i know my AF will not show as its way 2 early for my af... i just hope its not her coming along.... still getting a little peachy coloured yucky stuff from the crinone gel.... so dont know what 2 think about that. My boobs r not sore, they r slighlty tender, but the veins on them seam 2 come and go...   I'm also feeling a bit sick 2day... but i think its nervous.... only 2 more sleeps to go..... and then thats that! 
xxxxxx


----------



## princess30

Hi Girls...

Thank YOU Soooooooo much for all your well wishes & support I am afraid its BAD news its all over AF arrived and I had a negative on HPT       OTD not til Friday for blood test...but dh & I are devastated we where so sure this time there would be a much happier outcome.

Wishing all you ladies that are on this 2ww the very very best of luck...I hope all your dreams come true! x

Take Care - Goodluck to all you lovely pregnant ladies too...x

Love Princess30 xxxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Fingers crossed for you Berry! Good luck 

xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Just popping back to say I got a   this morning.

4th attempt and we are thrilled 

Beth
xXx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Congrats Lyzbeth, all the best  

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Beth


many, many congratulations   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Big Bird 09

Hi ladies

Please would you add me to the list? I had a single blast transfer on Monday, and my OTD is 20 nov. 

Really feel for everyone who has had a bfn; it truly is heartbreaking. All you can do is be kind to yourself, give yourself time to heal, and try to remember that the treatment failed and not you. 

Fingers crossed for everyone who is still on the 2ww. Let's try to keep to keep sane!

B xx


----------



## snozyrozy

Lyzbeth - fantastic news honey I am thrilled for you !!     

xx


----------



## tanisha

Hi Beth so much congrats to you and your DH, it gives me hope I have my otd for 5th cycle tomoz

t x


----------



## lalaby123

Beth many          u must be over the moon can u share your sypmtoms with us or tell us if u did anything special?


----------



## belster

Lalaby - thanks for the good sensible advice  

Sparklez - sounds like we are in a similar boat! Not symptom spotting together is a good plan - it is such a lifesaver to have everyone's company on this rollercoaster. Re testing, I'm with Bristol CRM and they say to test using a shop bought test. Interesting you are with Care Notts - I'm thinking of going with Care Northampton or Notts next time if this doesn't work just to try somewhere different, and Care Nott's results look amazing.

Welcome LillyBelle, BigBird and Ellen!

Berry 55 - sorry to hear about your poor friend. The closer I get to OTD the more I realise how painful a BFN is going to be. Your symptoms sound promising to me though.

Congrats Lyzbeth!

Princess 30  

Good luck for tomorrow Tanisha

Lollipops 

Well today is not going well for me. I got up to have a shower and was all set for another busy day distracting myself, which has been working quite well so far, only to discover DP had used ALL the hot water for his massive luxury bath this morning - arrrrrrgghhh! That meant I had to put the immersion on and then wait for it to heat up. The waiting was bad news, because I started thinking about testing and then before you know it I was there with my 1 and only pee stick meant for use on Sat. I got a BFN - was gutted even though I know it's not over and I still have to wait til Sat (particularly as it wasn't first wee). I feel awful and have been blubbing, but I think for me testing was the right thing to do at this point - I feel that at least I've started to get my head round a BFN if that's what it's going to be and if it isn't well happy days  . Everybody's wise words about not testing early are still absolutely right though of course- hold out if you can!

B X


----------



## lalaby123

Belster u made me laugh   ofcourse no one will take your bfn seriously for now and I hav called the peestick   but if it has helped u somehow then that's great whatever works for us right??


----------



## sharon x

Hiya ladies, im officially PUPO!! Had icsi egg transfer today, grade 1 4 cell embie put back in! Have got ma feet up n chilin! Could you add me 2 the list, my official date is 25th Nov! Goodluck to everyone
sharon xxxx


----------



## sparklez

CONGRATS Beth on your BFP!! S0 pleased for you! x x 


Princess30 = Sorry to hear of your BFN -    to you x x x 

Belster = I have been told that the first pee of the day is best for HPTs so dont rule out your BFP yet! But no more till saturday!!   
We have found Care Notts Fantastic cant fault them.. x x x  

SharonX - welcome to the 2ww! x x x


----------



## lollipops

Wow-I go out for lunch and all hell breaks lose on here!!! 

Firstly-Princess- are you sure its over honey? I've heard of women getting a bleed and still getting a BFP,I know you probably know in your heart of hearts but make sure u test friday too-even if its just to put a line under it. 

Lyzbeth-well done!!   congrats!!

Berry55- sorry to hear about your friend   but you need to stop worrying about these symtoms hunny !!! (says me?!) But listen,seriously I was the same as you yesterday-I was all over the place and all worked up as thought AF was coming-this morning I even had red spotting-not brown but red-but you know what...... I just pushed it to the back of mind-carried on with my day-and so far this afternoon i've had nothing more-worrying like this wont change the outcome,  it will just make your life hell. Symptoms or no sypmtoms -what will be will be-none of us experience the same things,try and relax, push your worries aside and focus on keeping calm and chilled-your almost there girl....so close-dont give up!!     

sharon-pupo!!whoo hoo!!

Belster-step away from them pee sticks!!! 

BigBird-hello-welcome-pupo!!!yay!!!

AFM-Stopped spotting red blood-fingers crossed I just cut myself down there! Anyway-thats almost another day gone-6 more sleeps-please stay away AF!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Thanks Ladies 

*lalaby123* - I had sore (.)(.) for a day or two and then on day 10 I started spotting quite a bit. I really thought it was all over, as on my previous cycles AF arrived before my test date, but I carried on taking the meds and tried to relax and the spotting stopped the day after, since then I've been really thirsty!

I've just had my beta level checked and they think it maybe twins    so I'm having an early scan next week to confirm.

Good luck to those testing soon and try not to let the 2ww drive you mad !!


----------



## ✿Penny✿

wow all these   It's great
I'm praying for   arrgh it's kiiling me!  
Getting pains but NOTHING else....hoping it's all a good sign


----------



## little a

beth, fantastic news hun!   

i am feeling so scared its not worked.  i'm 6dp2dt and have no symptoms, just spots which means AF is coming.     i'm going to go MAD by next week.


----------



## lalaby123

Ladies in waiting who need calming down I've just com back from a reflexologoly session and I highly recommend it it was so relaxing I fell asleep I had one before EC as well 

I am going to be a good girl and not use peestick and go for blood test tomoro at 8 am I hav 2 first response on the bathroom shelf staring at me but I'm going to resist as either way I won't trust the answer 

Welcome newcomers 

Love to all xxx


----------



## lollipops

OOhhh reflexology-always wanted to try-but Im not sure exactly what it intails? ?? xxx


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Ladies

It's a BFP for me.  Didn't believe it was ever going to happen.  Still early days so need to be cautious but feels like I've crossed another mile stone.

Just to stop you ladies going mad.  I didn't have any symptoms this time apart from feeling thirsty.  The time before I thought it had worked as I had every symptom that all the ladies who were getting BFP's got.

Good luck everyone

Sam


----------



## sharon x

I have reflexology twice a week, not been poorly since i started it two yes ago...highly reccommend it!
Congrats sam!!!!    
thanks for the good wishes  

sharon x


----------



## lollipops

Sam!!           whoo hooo-great news

Sharon-will defo look into reflexology!!


----------



## Deannericho

congrats to those pupo's that have BFP's... its great to see so many on this thread. i cant keep up!! 

massive hugs to those with BFN's   

Special thanks to Sam for trying to put us ladies with no symptoms on 2ww's minds at rest!! 

I am 6dp3dt and so far i just dont feel anything  

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed tho  

As if we have to wait soooo long.. i shall be mental by then  


Deanne x


----------



## amberboo

Deanne, I have an aunt called Deanne and you are the only other one I have ever heard of.

good luck for this cycle


----------



## snozyrozy

Lyzbeth - is beta the same as hcg ? sorry for being thick !! Just wondered whether I should be having an earlier scan like you as apparently my levels are high. At the moment I have booked it for 24th Nov which will be 6 wks.

thanks xx


----------



## lalaby123

Sam congratulations on your BFP          take it easy and put your feet up for now


----------



## Deannericho

amberboo - cool name!! 

Deanne's not that popular.. there say they aint many of us. lol 

How are you doing on your 2ww.. 

Deanne x


----------



## sofka

Hello there, 

thought I'd take the plunge too. Please could you add me to the list for testing on 20th November, tx was IVF. Thank you!!

Have been managing to keep fairly calm, lots on at work to keep me distracted, but can't resist logging on and getting myself excited.  So many positives on the list! Fantastic, not sure it makes me feel better or anxious!!!

Best of luck to us all.
love S x x


----------



## amberboo

Amber and Boo are my cats names hence the username.

Going Crazy on 2ww, cant believe how long each day can be, I'm even moving house but still cant seem to make the days go quickly with packing and the like. analysing every tiny twinge. So no different to everyone else really. at least on here it makes it easy to see that we arenlt the only crazy people and we are all at it. Testing on the 20th as ovulated (I hope) last friday

Hope you get your BFP
xx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Congratulations on your BFP *snozyrozy* - yes sorry the test is a "beta test" and it checks the levels of HCG. My level is 588 on day 16 plus as I've had a previous ectopic pregnancy they agreed I should have an early scan.

Congratulations *Sam*     

Beth
xXx


----------



## Kate0103

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this thread, trying to read everything and catch up but wow its moving fast ... lots of peeps will hopefully mean lots of BFPs. Just wanted to say i dont have any symptoms this time either. I've had 4 embryo transfers so far and each time when the embryo 5 days old i've had lots of stabbing pains -but this time nothing at all!!!! I'm getting worried it hasnt worked - i know, i know, it doesnt mean that its gone wrong but so far i've always felt implantation. The only difference this time is that its a natural cycle - so maybe this means the pains wont be there as i dont have any drugs increasing the sensations. I'm driving myself crazy      hellllllllpppppp .....


----------



## Sam1934

Kate

I didn't have any symptoms either. Just thirsty about 2 days after ET but that lasted only a day. Then absolutely nothing.  No twinges, no tugging feelings, no stabbing pains, nothing that all the ladies aroung me getting BFP's were experiencing.  Since my BFP I have started feeling thirsty again but that's it.

I think from all my experiences in this madness called the 2ww until your OTD you will not know.  

When is your OTD?  Good luck.

Sam


----------



## cookies81

u know wats funny everytime one of u says she had this or that symptoms be4 her bfp if I have the symptom it stops   i think my boy is protecting me or something


----------



## ✿Penny✿

I've been awake since 5am with severe pains   so worried AF is gonna turned up any minute?
I did a test bfn I know I'm not due until tomorrow but I thought those tests were so sensitive that it would of had a slight line   
Can anyone tell me...last round I had no pains but wasn't on the progynova just had the cyclogest pessaries, which med could be causing the pain??    
thanks xxxx


----------



## cookies81

sorry penny cant help u there sweety  but as long as AF isnt here the fight aint over  
Hi LizzyM cant u put me down as ICSI OTD 22/11


----------



## berry55

I'm so AF crampy this morning... i think she is on her way


----------



## amberboo

Gosh it must be a feel negative day today, I woke up with dull pains rather than the sharper pains I have been getting and decided it must all be over for us too, I still have 7 days until testing so hope I can snap out of it.
Come on girls as said it aint over till the AF rears her ugly head


----------



## lollipops

Oh ladies- lets pull together and think positive!!! Trust me I've been up in the middle of the night with cramps,sat on the loo convinced AF was coming-but so far so good-You just have to take each day on step at a time-all this negativity wont help anything.....we are all in the same boat-we must stick together and pick eachother up-god knows I could quite easierly sit here all day sobbing its over-but I have decided it wont help or change anything. So come on ladies-we are the strongest women on earth to go through what we are going through-lets get abit of that Old School Girl Power going!!!!! Its not the end yet-its not over til its over right!!!
Who's with me on this!!!!!


Lollipops xxxx

PS Welcome all new ladies!!!


----------



## ✿Penny✿

count me in 'nothing gonna bring me down'


----------



## lollipops

Yay Penny-thats one ladie with me----who else!!!! Come on-Girl Power ladies!!!


----------



## amberboo

count me in.


----------



## lollipops

lol-yay Amberboo!!! We are getting there-feel my spirits lifting already!!!


----------



## bearinmind

Just a quick update we had a BFN.  No AF yet but I guess it is a matter of time.  

Wishing you all better luck.  sending all the PMA I can muster.


----------



## lollipops

Bearinmind-no words for you,just


----------



## berry55

bearinmind-     i'm so sorry. xx


----------



## sparklez

Bearinmind - lots of   and love to you and your Dh ..thinking of you x x x x x


----------



## Big Bird 09

bearinmind - so sorry to hear that  

B xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

bearinmind I am so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi everyone...

Bearinmind really sorry to hear your news.

Wondering if I can join the list with OTD 20th November? This is my first cycle of IVF and first post on this forum! I am hoping I have done the signature right and it will come up...

I have been awake since 5:30 and been to GP and signed off work for a week as belly feels huge and getting quite a lot of pain and very tired... Phoned clinic this morning they said might be mild OHSS although my oestrogen levels "not that high" 

Tried to go back to work yesterday... Lasted till lunchtime then had to go home as couln't stand up and colleague said i was white as a sheet. So back on sofa and starting to get really bored... Might have to take up embroidery!!!

Anyway thanks for all previous posts on this thread about symptoms/OHSS etc... Really helpful last night when I felt really bad and was trying to decide what to do. At least now I can stop thinking I am imagining symptoms and telling myself to be less of a wimp! The clinic told me I should be able to go back to work the day after ET (!) and I had assumed you get OHSS when you take the stimms, if you are going to get it.

Looking forward to more news from the group... 

Nellie xx


----------



## berry55

Is anybody on the crinone gel? I just had a HUUUUGGGGGEEEEEEE mass amount come out of me.... i mean the size of a giant gobstopper!!!!! sorry for the tmi!!! but i really am worried incase this should not have happened.... should i phone clinic? xxx


----------



## lollipops

Howdy there Nellie-your in the right place!!! Welcome to the madness of the 2ww-You will find it very helpful joining this site-the ladies are all lovely! 
Hope your 2ww goes smoothly 

Lollipops

xxxx

Berry-I would phone your clinic just for piece of mind-they may think its not a problem or they may ask you to use some more. xx


----------



## little a

Lollipops, I'm tentatively with you hun!!   

Berry, not all of it is absorbed.  What goes up must come down - so they say!

Bearinmind, so sorry hun.  Thinking of you and DH


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Thanks Lollipops! Hopefully it will be smoother from now on! I just need something to do but head all fuzzy otherwise I would try and read or something... There's only so much daytime TV I can cope with!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## lexie

Bearinmind - so very sorry for your news sending you lots of    

Lollipops -I'm right with you we have to be strong and positive!!!

Berry55- ring the clinic it will give you peace of mind honey.

Nellie - welcome and get resting!!dust off those cheesy DVDs I think Pretty Woman and Dirty Dancing will be getting an airing in our house!!

AFM-more of the same I guess taking it easy I called in sick yesterday so can chill now.My pal came to stay yesterday and we had dinner with another of our mates all of us pals from university many moons ago!! So that killed a day for me!

Just a question and a very personal one at that has anyone resumed getting it on with their other halves or are you giving them a wide berth?The leaflet the clinic gave me after ET said it was ok and wouldn't affect the outcome BUT Zita West says No No No!!! Any thoughts ladies cos my DH had a ghlint in his eye when I mentioned it Haha typical men!!
Your thought would be much appreciated!!! Cheers xx


----------



## Deannericho

hi Nellie.. 

I am in the same situation as you, i had two embryo's put in on the 5th of Novemeber and they too were on day three.. 

How are you feeling.. Has this quite possibly been the longest week of you life!? 

Ladies.. I too am deciding to stop with the negative thoughts.. and i cant really muster positive so i am staying neutral.. I have decided one way or the other if its meant to be then its meant to be.. 7dpt10po if they were sticking then they would have by now.. 
I am no longer looking for symptoms.. and so on.. Will just  take  my test on otd and thats it!! 

Ha! How many times do you thing i will sway from this stance by this time next week... lol 

BFP thoughts to all..


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

I think you will crack Deanne


----------



## lollipops

Deanne-Im with you on the whole Neutral thing-best way,obviously we will all have days when we lose control abit-but I agree with you on symtoms-I have given up with all that-just sends me wappy!  Like you I will just wait patiently for OTD-thats all we can do at this point! xxx

Lexie-I too am abit confused about the whole 'bedroom' thing during 2ww-I have heard that the sperm can open the cervix(sounds abit far fetched to me and she isnt a realiable source-but I have stepped aside from all touchie feely antics incase it hinders our chance in anyway?!?!) Perhaps more expierenced women on here will have the answer...


xxxlollipopsxxxx


----------



## snozyrozy

hi girls

my post ET info from Spain said definitely no s*x on the 2ww - sorry !!!! 

xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

sozyrozy do you know when they advise to restart after 2ww if you are successful


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi Deanne do you have same OTD?

Starting to feel long now but at first I think I just went into semi-hibernation! Watched this programme about black bears and the mummy bear just went into her den in autumn andcame out in spring with two lovely fluffy cubs... so I think I am identifying with her at the moment!!! But then DP said it had been 5 days since ET and I was like no way does it feel that long!!! But then I thought I should be feeling better and tried to start doing stuff which turned out to be too much for me :-(

Nellie xx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi Penny, from the bit I've read it's an orgasms that they want you to avoid during the 2WW, as that causes a muscle contraction of the womb. After you've got a BFP and it's a healthy normal pregnancy it says you can have sex again.

Beth
xXx


----------



## snozyrozy

yes thats whats I understood too Lyzbeth. I will defo wait till after my first scan but think even after that I'll be scared of doing any damage even tho I know thats ridiculous !!!!!


----------



## ✿Penny✿

my test date is tomorrow never thought I'd get this far....fingers crossed    
please please please


----------



## berry55

penny- my OTD is tomorrow too..... i feel likt AF is on her way!!!!!!!!!!!!!           STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ✿Penny✿

OMG the first scan is 12 weeks isn't it? I don't think I can wait another 2 months!!!!!  
Fingers crossed for both of us berry55


----------



## lollipops

I agree ladies-wait til you have had a first scan-I would feel the same-like having sex would harm the pregnancy-which I know isnt true-but its a delicate stage the first weeks of pregnancy-these men can wait!!lol!! 


Penny-wow you must be all over the place-I really hope I manage to get to the same stage as you-    you get that BFP!!


----------



## lexie

Hi ladies
          thanks for the quick response regarding bedroom antics I think its wise to err on the side of caution after all its only 2 weeks AAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!! I hear all the men in the land cry!!xx


----------



## Deannericho

donna - your probably right.. 

Nellie.. my otd is 19th - a day before yours which is strange!! 

Penny and Berry good luck for tomorrow x   

Lollipops..gud idea.,, its mad aint it.. i know its not rational behaviour but we still do it.. 

Any way so far so good with the netural thing i am having a much better day xxx


----------



## berry55

PENNY- I'm sure most clinics offer us a 7 week scan. (mine defo does) So after our 2ww we have a 3ww (i have been on that b4 and it it sooooooooooo much worse!!!!!! lol) xxxx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

I can wait another 3 weeks to do rudies if I was lucky enough to be pregnant it would be so worth it


----------



## lollipops

rudies!! Love it Penny!!!
I agree-after all we have to take extra care of our little embryos-we worked so hard to have them with us!!
Berry-did you ring your clinic hun?
Deanne-I agree Im having a better day by being Neutral-only hope I can keep it up-cuz I like this 'neutral me'!!
  xxxx


----------



## berry55

lollipops - i didnt ring them as i spoke to some other girls on threads who told me that its 100% normal as our body cant take all the gel so it has to come out at some point. I do feel a bit better, but still feeling a bit crampy witha sore back. xxx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

berry55 I'm trying not to 'knicker check' every minute but something happening, pains feel like AF so hoping it's not! It would be so mean to get to test day to have it arrive......      sending you positive vibes x


----------



## berry55

Penny- i know i'm the same!!! i keep thinking i 'feel' something and go check and there is nothing lol.... better that though... but its just so so so annoying!!!!!


----------



## snozyrozy

Berry & Penny and anyone else testing tomoro          

xx


----------



## lollipops

Berry and Penny-tomorrow will soon be here      for not testing early and making it to this  - I hope and   you get your BFP and that you at least get 'some' sleep tonight.The End is near ladies! Your almost there!!! 

AFM-still in a fairly neutral mood- Had to call my doctors up for another sick note-as my clinic only gave me a sick note for one week-I don't know my doctor very well (I'm hardley ever ill) but she didnt even hesitate to sign me off for a further 2 weeks-I explained I wont need that long-but she said I dont have to take it all off if I dont want to-but its there if I need it-so glad I have a women doctor-I am sure a man wouldnt be as understanding!


----------



## tanisha

just got my   witha hcg of 90 what does that mean? is it good or bad?

we cant believe it and are so excited that our 5th attempt has worked

tanisha


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Congrats Tanisha

xxx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

yay well done tanisha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

tanisha said:


> just got my  witha hcg of 90 what does that mean? is it good or bad?
> 
> we cant believe it and are so excited that our 5th attempt has worked
> 
> tanisha


Hi *tanisha*

Been looking out for your post to see your results....congratulations !!!!! HCG of 90 mIU is good   

Good luck to all you other ladies who are waiting to test   

  to those with BFNs.....take time to lick your wounds and plenty of TLC and just keep believing that it will happen 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ashjee

Wow congratulations to all the BFPs and so sorry to those of you who have gotten BFNs - I know how hard it is    

Tanesha HCG of 90 is fine hun is the doubling of it that tells the tale - when are you having your second HCG?? 

Good luck for testing toimorrow Penny and Berry and anyone else who is just lurking!

Deanne - Good game plan babe neutral is fantastic - sending you tons of   

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Luce17

Hiya!
New to FF. Don't know all the acronyms & how to get the pretty icons etc. Hope to learn.

IUI now - Preg test 26th Nov. Very excited & scared! Best wishes, Lucy


----------



## lollipops

Hi Lucy!!    

Welcome to FF-its great here-lots of lovely ladies! Dont worry about all the icons and mumbo-jumbo language-you'll get use to it-if you dont understand just shout up-
So you are officially on the 2 week wait now-I hope time passes quicky for you and your test date hurrys up-as the two weeks can tend to drag-so try and keep busy.
I'm sure some ladies who have had IUI will say hello-

Lots of     for your embryo/s??

lollipops xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hello Lucy!

I wish you well for you IUI treatment and hope your 2ww passes quickly! Have you introduced yourself to the girls on the IUI thread? 

Donna

xxx


----------



## Luce17

Hi girls - thanks for the welcome -feel like abit of an  when it comes to the lingo, but Assisted Conceptn's new to me. I haven't found the thread - will check & thanks again, Lucy


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

here you go Lucy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216208.0

Donna
xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi there girls,

Thought I should come and join you all.

Had ET yesterday, my OTD isn't until 27th November which seems a lifetime away. Feeling really positive even though we ended up with only one embryo. I am determined to keep away from the test until OTD but think come this time next week I'll be wanting to do one lol

I will try hard to keep up with you all

Jo


----------



## cookies81

i have a weird empty feeling  does it mean its over?


----------



## jarjj

Cookies

    

Joanne

xx


----------



## sparklez

Cookies - Why has something happened??


----------



## cookies81

no sparklez, just feel soooo empty soo scared it wont work wish i didnt have to waot sooooo long


----------



## sparklez

Cookies -   

bless you - try to have some PMA it really is one of the only things that will keep you going.. YOu will have good and bad days but you gotta stay positive.. I'm on day 13 of my 2ww and I never thought I would get this far but I have!! 

Every step is a mile stone and you gotta feel positive that you have got this far and that you WILL get the positive result that you are dreaming of....     

KEEP THE FAITH x x x x x


----------



## cookies81

thank u sparklez


----------



## serenfach

*Keep the hope and PMA going in here, ladies!!!!!*


----------



## Merryme

Welcome Jo

Its lovely to  find a fellow FF who only had one embryo .... everyone seems to have loads and loads of follies
and eggs and it did make me feel numb last Friday when I only had 2 eggs at EC, but one fertilized
over the weekend and I had an 8 cell embie put back on Monday.

I'm feeling very positive too and keeping myself very busy, I havent really slowed down since ET, but
my life is very busy already with an 8 and an 11 yr old. They dont understand 'No I want to put my feet
up, get your own tea'  or 'No I cant run you to gymnastics '

Cookies, chin up hun, banish those blues!  Your not alone and you have the power to change this, you
want to send positive vibes to your embies dont you!     

xxxxx


----------



## Paddyob13

BFN for me.  I am devastated.


----------



## ✿Penny✿

I only had one put one due to medical reasons so praying my liccle one stays with me x


----------



## lollipops

Paddy-  Oh dear,Take time to heal  

I've only got one put back ladies-due to my age-under 30's on the NHS only get the option to have one put back-however if we have to do this again,I think I may have 2??!


----------



## mackster

Cookies....chin up buddy!!!We are going to get there..I just keep thinking-that it's almost this wend..and then before we know it...it's next wend and TESTING time!!!This week is almost over..so week one..GONE!!!

As we are on the same date..how are you feeling?I worked for the 1st time today and wish I hadn't..feels like I overdid it..and feel strange AF type symptoms in tummy..quite strained tummy.
We have to keep the faith!!


Paddy..I am sorry..   

Lollipop..is tomrw D Day??We will be hoping and praying for you xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey Mackster- No its not D-day for me yet (I blummin wish) I have 5 more sleeps!! (next tues) Eeekkk-I have got cramps again tonight,and my tummy feels strained too-but i've given up caring to be honest! Everyday I feel a twinge,cramp,pain-and get into a state over it-I don't think I've got any energy left!!lol~!!! Your right in what you say-we do have to keep the faith! Thats all we can do-the rest is out of our hands now-So my coping mechanisim is to just keep neutral and keep plodding on-hoping AF buggers off and dies and that OTD hurrys up!!



xxx


----------



## K O L

Evening everyone and welcome to new ladies. I'm now 6dp2dt (6 days past 2 day transfer). OTD not til 23 Nov! I'm so bloated today so feel slightly nervous as thats what happens to me in the week before AF!!! I'm not on pellet support so its not that. I have said to myself I'm not going to panic at every symptom experienced/missing but perhaps could be easier said than done!

Paddy: I'm really sorry to hear your news 

I've been back at work yesterday and today which is great distraction but all I want to do now is put my feet up but I have to go cook (dh out leading a football group for kids with learning difficulties otherwise he'd do it).

Lots of orange sticky vibes for everyone


----------



## lollipops

hey KOL-Its horrible being bloated-ive been drinking peppermint tea like its going out of fashion!!
Glad works taking your mind of things,shame about you having to cook though!!lol!!

xxx


----------



## cookies81

mackster: i have the whole 2 w off  but i id do some house work andcooking and ended up with the strained tummy feeling ur talking about so im on the couch with 3 pillows under my legs to get blood flowin to my uteruess


----------



## lollipops

what does that do cookies-out of interest-as I might join you if it helps?!


----------



## mackster

Oooh Cookie...that' a good idea re 2 weeks off,,,clever cookie!!I haven't had my legs up once..I had best do that now actually!! 

Lollipops..don't know why I thought you were testing tomrw??You have the right attitude though/...keep our brains and hearts in neutral until we get some evidence!!I am also soooooooooooo fricken sick of peppermint tea.
I had to do a shoot today (I do p/t modelling..nothing glam-just the likes of Womans weekly etc)..and I was mortified today that I fit into none of the clothes!!I had to model all day with zips down and shirts covering..then I thought the tightness of the clothes would be hurting my two on board passengers..so I started freaking out!!What is becoming of us-when wearing tights etc freak you out

KOL..I think it's pretty normal to bloat..our little bodies have been to WW3 and back...WE ARE THE SURVIVORS!!!It could be a good sign..that the hormones are springing into action!!Make sure you drink plenty of water (u prob already are)

Bye alllllllllllll xx


----------



## lollipops

Mackster- Brillient job you have there!! Wow-bet you enjoy it! Would love a job like that!! But I totally get what you mean about tight clothing-I put on some leggings today and as I pulled them on I pinged the elastic  waist and it slapped against my tummy-And I couldnt help thinking-what have I done? Have I hurt my embie?-has it been dislodged and flung about about in my womb---  You have to laugh really as its just stupid! But thats what becomes of us all on the 2ww-I dare not tell my husband-he'll have me carted off in a straight Jacket!!
And as for peppermint tea- I hate it too! Im sure my wee's a greeny colour since Ive been drinking that stuff 
So your not alone in your worries-I feel exactly the same!! xx


----------



## sofka

Thanks Lollipops - feeling v positive after my catch up read this evening!! Ta much

Hi Nellie looks like we have the same test date!!  I've also been huge and v sore, but eased off now and much more chipper. Hope you feeling better.

Soph x x


----------



## belster

Welcome Sharon Sofka Kate 0103 Nellie the 2nd Josie Jo and Luce17 (phew, is the entire world on the 2WW?!)

So sorry Bearinmind and PaddyOB13 for your BFN's

Congrats Sam1934 and Tanisha on your BFP's   

Mackster - very impressed with your modelling, any sort of modelling is impressive I reckon

Lollipops and Lexie  - thanks for making me laugh both of you, Lollipops at the twanging tummy story and Lexie at all the men in the land going arrrghhh at the lack of rumpy pumpy!   

Deanne - like the neutral theory. Admit I am letting the side down by thinking the worst at the mo but neutral is my goal - nice one Serenfach and Sparklez for keeping those of us having a wobble going!

AFM, Lollipops and Sparklez - you will be pleased to hear I have been good and haven't tested again today. Trying to last til OTD now (no pee sticks in house!). Symptoms-wise, not sure if anyone else gets this but I seem to go all day with no symptoms, then get them all happening in the evening. Have worked all day today and been fine, but then this eve I have had AF pains, bloating, nausea and a kind of weak, AF is coming feeling. No spotting or anything yet though, but period is sort of due (bit irregular) tomorrow so steeling myself. 

Penny and Berry 55 hang in there - hope you get 40 winks tonight and fingers crossed to you all all other testers for the right result tomorrow.

Night X


----------



## Moshy29

Hi Ladies

I have been following you and wanted to send      so those who need them

 to all the lucky ladies too !

Well today is OTD and it was a   obviously delighted but cautious in these very early days.

For everyone currently on 2ww doing their best not to symptom search (but I know we are all guilty ) any symptoms I did have (sore/heavy boobs/af twinges etc) completely disappeared by last weekend and by Monday I felt completely normal (just like in my first negative cycle) I was 90% sure it hadn't worked, then on Tuesday, I started to feel a little different....extremely hungry (I couldn't get to sleep when I woke inthe night), stitch type pains in my groins and light headedness when getting up quickly.  Hope this is useful for anyone searching.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww !

Moshy x x x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Well done Moshy! Congratulations hun

Donna
xxx


----------



## cookies81

hey lollie   i really ont know y having increased blood flow to the uteruess is good but hey ill try anything maybe gravity will make my baby stick


----------



## sharon x

congrats moshy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lalaby123

Hi ladies did blood test yesterday and it was a BFP I am still in shock and ofcourse very early days so can't get too excited but all good for now


----------



## sofka

Congratulations Moshy - woo hoo!!

Pleased to hear feeling normal is a good sign!! Mad isn't it
best Soph x


----------



## mackster

Congrats Moshy and Lallaby...soooooooooooooooooooo lovely to see that in the morning!!!!!!     

I have just taken my last antibiotic...whoohoooo..here's to feeling semi normal again!!!Now just hv to continue with the lovely    bullets!!! ha!!

Hiya Belster...ha..it's not exciting modelling at all..just a bit of old hag modelling!!Feels like I've aged 30 years doing this malarkey!!

Hiya Sofka!!

Yah Lollipops...am freaking every time I put something tight on..which is most things!!Maybe we should start up a range of 2ww clothes!!Let's get on the ph to Stella Mcartney!!!

Ok am losing the plot..am off to my last acu sess..in a cab (as moped not allowed)..tis costing me a fortune!!!

Good luck to all testers today and look fwd to chatting to everyone else laters xxx


----------



## lollipops

Whhooo Hhooooo!! We have some BFP's this morning- Now thats a sight I love to wake up too!!! Congrats Moshy and lallaby!!!

Mackster-great that you have taken the last antibiotic- the old bum bullets are a nightmare though!!! The things we have to do!!!And I think you maybe onto something with 2WW clothes range there!!! I'll leave you to contact Stella -   let me know what she says!

Cookies-how are you feeling today? I am sitting with a load of pillows as we speak!!


I'm trying to pass another day by-I'm watching Will and Grace and might crack open my box set of friends....In other words its a day of trashy american sitcoms for me-bliss!!!

xxx


----------



## amberboo

YAY I love all the BFP, congratulations ladies.


I have officially made it half way without going completely crazy. Had prog blood test this morning so will hopefully find out if I did infact ovulate on tuesday then only 3 days to go until test day. Bit moody this morning, infact if you ask my husband he'd say very moody, hopefully it is pregnancy hosmones and not AF hormones making me moody.

Good luck girls
XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Gatecrasher alert 

Congratulations *moshy* & *lalaby* ....fabulous Friday !!      

Love luck & sticky vibes to all   
Natasha xx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

I am new to the posting, but I have been a member for a while and have avidly read loads of posts.

I never thought I would ever get to this point, but I am now on the 2 ww!!  I cannot believe it.  Please add me to the list my test date is 23/11. 2 weeks after EC. Only one Grade 2 embryo so I am trying to be realistic, but feeling very bloated but still trying to drink plenty.


----------



## lollipops

Hi Sky!! Welcome hunny!!

Bet your glad your finally on the 2ww-hope it flys by for you xxx


----------



## lalaby123

Minxy thanks   hope to hear your good news on here in a few weeks keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## missgooseberry

morning ladies

glad to see some more bfps on here - great news and motivation for the rest of us!!! 

to everyone with 20th otd - woop weve made it to half way point!!!! homeward bound now!!!

wanted to ask has anyone else been sick??! i felt nausious yesterday for about 2hrs then threw up twice and was ok about half hour after??! im not kidding myself its morning sickness as way too early, but just bit worried i might have eaten something bad and what affect that might have had?? or if anyone else has had this too? maybe its just a normal side affect??! 

LizzyM can u update me pls - my OTD is 20th Nov and its first icsi. thanks


----------



## snozyrozy

Congrats Moshy and lalaby


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hey congrats on the BFP's girls... On Friday 13th as well!!! Must be a lucky day 

Gooseberry do you have tummy pain/bloating or breathlessness with nausea? If so could be OHSS and you should get it checked. My phoned my clinic again this morning cos I was so uncomfortable overnight... Awake at midnight then 2 then 6:30. Can't lie on my front cos boobs and belly too huge and sore. They asked if I was sick or breathless and when I said no they made it pretty clear I would be wasting my time and theirs going in for check up. A bit fed up with them really so just hoping this works so I don't have to go through whole business of changing clinics...

Lalaby are you at Care Manchester? What are they like?

Lollipops my GP signed me of for a week cos he said if they sign you off for two weeks you can't go back to work without going back and getting DES signature/approval. With one week note you can just decide to go back anytime.

Nellie xx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Err sorry not sure why iPhone inserted DES into my sentence... I think it was supposed to say 'his'.

Hi Soph looking forward to the 20th!!! Actually you had ET one day later than me so maybe that means I could get away with testing on 19th, as 20th is actually 15dpt Or perhaps I should just be a good girl and do as I'm told!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## ashjee

Hi nellie 

Good luck for the dreaded 2ww hun

Where abts in the north west are ya? 

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Deannericho

Nellie.. 

I had 3day ET on 5th Nov and have been told to test next thursday the 19th Nov.. 

Deanne x


----------



## Saucy 7

We Devastated - BFN Today  

Congrats to the BFP and best of Luck to the future testers   

Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences - it has been a great comfort to know that there is a great bunch of people out there who feel the pain, joy, hopelessness & hope of trying to complete a family and makes us feel we are not alone in our journey 

XXX


----------



## lollipops

so sorry Sugarmomma-


----------



## lexie

Afternoon ladies!
                    I thought I'd copy and paste this.Hope everyone finds this helpful I'm intrigued by the info!!

**this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

**this is what happens in a 5dt :

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

I found this off another website which had been taken from a New York medical web page.

Lexie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

for the BFNs  Take care of yourselves ladies 

For those still waiting....as well as lexies info, you may also find this website interesting...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Sticky vibes & positive thoughts   

Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## lexie

Sugarmamma-sending you lots of  .So sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## lexie

Minxy- thanks for that info its a great website for picturing exactly what is happening!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

lexie said:


> Minxy- thanks for that info its a great website for picturing exactly what is happening!!


It's good isn't it....it really helps you to visualise whats going on at each stage...all that positive thinking of them implanting 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## lollipops

loving all the embryo infomation-lets all    that ours are developing as they should.xxx


----------



## lalaby123

Nellie care hac been very good and I hav been v happy with them not much seeing the consultant but that cud be cos I was an nhs cycle 

Supermomma so sorry for your bfn is it definite sometimes girls test too early sending u   

minxy thanks for that link I had com across it 3 years ago wen I was briefly pregnant and u hav been trying to find it recently!!!!


----------



## pinkpixie

Moshy and Lalaby big congrats    

Sugarmomma   

i am feeling a bit more positive today had very strange dreams last night full of lots of emotion not all good as dreamt AF had come but woke up this morning feeling positive and am going to try and keep this feeling!!!!
Am glad that it is normal to be so bloated dont know what i am going to wear when i go back to work  pain and then some really sharp pains like i have pulled something or have a stich

love
h
xxx


----------



## hope2009

Hi, we got a BFN 2day    so up set.
        but going to give our little boy the best Christmas the we will start again.


       good luck to all testing in the up coming week  

       well done to all with BFP good luck for the next 8 months  


                                                                                            HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## lollipops

HOPE--so sorry


----------



## berry55

bfn


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Really sorry Hayley... Try and have a good Xmas and good luck for 2010!

Thanks Lalaby hopefully I won't need to go there ;-)

Deanne yes maybe I will test on 19th too... We'll see! 

Missgooseberry when was your ET?

Nellie xx


----------



## lollipops

Arrrhhhhhh. Berry.....   Im so sad for you hunny I shed a tear for you. Really - you have really made a an impact on here,lots of ladies have been wondering how you were getting on today. Theres not alot any of us can say to you right now to make you feel any better-but I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## lexie

Berry55 and Hope2009     Very sad to hear your news xxx


----------



## missgooseberry

Hope and Berry - so sorry to hear that. Now words to make it better, just sending   and   for moving forward and trying again xx

Nellie - thanks for advice, i dont have bloated tum and no breathlessness, and today ive been fine, so i guess i must have eaten something weird??! My ET was Fri 6th. when was yours? are you otd 20th as well?

  to everyone xx


----------



## ✿Penny✿

Its a FAINT  level 15 that's good right    I'm in shock


----------



## lollipops

well a faint BFP is surely a BFP?!! So I think a congratulations is in order!!!


----------



## Saucy 7

AAAAAHHHHHHHhh Berry so so Sorry 

I also has a BFN today and feel your pain -This for us was our last chance to have our own child so feels even more devastating than the last time ,
Life right now seems so unfair and I want to hide from the world and I cant even bear to look at my DH eyes as I see the pain and disappointment in his eyes and I was trying to be brave to make it to work but got half way there and my world fell apart because my friend rang me and asked how I was feeling and started crying - good it was raining although I didn't care any hows as I felt this was my Armageddon 

but I have been following your posts for awhile and you have been so brave to share and you have supported others along the way and breaks my heart that you also have this pain - wish you all the best and as you have proved by sharing - you are not alone XXX


----------



## nickilong

Hi 
Maybe a little late but could you add me to the list for testing on the 16th Nov. EC 30th Oct ET 2nd Nov. This is my 2nd cycle of IVF so trying to keep   on this terrible 2WW. 

Sending        and lots of                to everyone lese in the same position.

Thanks 
Nicki


----------



## joliejo

Just popping on to say how very sorry I am to hear you got BFN's Hayley, Berry and Sugarmamn, I am still totally devestated about mine, and know exactly how you are all feeling, I haven't spoken to any of my friends yet, and have hardly spoken to my family. Its so hard, but lets hope our babies are out there and one day soon they will be with us, lots of love to you all     Jo xxx


----------



## cookies81

sugarmamma ,Hayley, Berry  : there r no words to say  make u all feel better just be kind to yourselves it wasnt ur fault


----------



## princess30

OTD 2day and confirmed as I already know BFN   
wishing you girls the very very best of luck on your journey! x


----------



## lollipops

Arrhhhh so sorry to hear all the BFN's -hugs to you all    .There is little else to say except I hope you all feel better soon- gets lots of love and cuddles. xxx


----------



## tanisha

for all those with BFN's, I understand it must be so hard, but please dont give up, read my profile, thsi was our 5th and final attempt, in fact our last follow up there were talks of donor sperm.  I know its early days for me but I hope and pray that we all get there and the new year brings us so much look.  the est day is a difficult time and you just want to be swallowed into teh ground, but it will make you a strongfer person and strengthen your relationships, we will all get what we want and we are never to give up

t x


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Really sorry Hayley, Berry, Sugarmamma for your BFN's. Look after yourselves.

Missgooseberry sounds like you might have eaten something dodgy! My ET was 5th and OTD is 20th...

Nellie xx


----------



## amberboo

So sorry for all the BFN's today, my heart goes out to you all.  


LizziM can you please change my test day on the front page to the 20th Nov thanks


----------



## mackster

to the BFN's today (SM,Hayley,Berry)...your turn will come soon..   

Quick q..went shopping today-and had quite heavy bags and did a lot of walking-now feeling really strained in stomach.Had my ET on Monday..so it must be cdpt 5 or 4??Hope i didn't mess things up whilst they were trying to implant.

How are you feeling Nequila and Cookie (as you guys are on same day)

Did I mess up?Am kicking myself..I shd have stayed home...xx


----------



## sofka

Hi Nellie

I'd be tempted to test early but thats bad!!! I'm away with work 2 days before my test date which is lucky as it will keep me on the straight and narrow, celebrating on my own in a hotel room wouldn't be fab and the other alternative would be way worse.   Although I'm staying above a pub which would certainly have something going for it in that situation.

hope you all good, feeling a bit ratty today I have to say so I'll put that down to something exciting until  I know otherwise.

Off to a Jamie Oliver party for some upmarket tupperware - oh my god I am suddenly so middle aged!!!

take care all
Soph


----------



## belster

SugarMamma, Berry Princess 30 and Hope2009 - I too am so sorry  . Tanisha I thought what you said was lovely and will be revisiting your words if I get a BFN tomorrow to help me.

Congratulations Moshy29, Lalaby 123 and Penny - fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 8 and a bit months!

Mackster  - I know what you mean re this whole process aging you, I have worry lines I'm sure I never had before, not to mention new rolls of flab!  Don't worry about today's shopping trip - just take it easy for a bit and I'm sure you'll be fine. If it's any help I've done some walking around and have carried a few bags etc in the last few days too - its kind of hard not to I think, I'm normally quite busy and active and have found it hard calming down and doing less (stupid I know - I should be loving it!). 

Welcome to the new 2 week waiters and congratulations on the ladies who have reached the half way point - all good achievements. Fingers crossed it goes by quick for you.

Nellie the 2nd sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish - take care and get checked out if your instinct tells you to I reckon. 

Missgooseberry glad you're feeling better.

Soph - hang in there! And no, you're not middle aged - at least you're going OUT! I have turned into a right hermit just lately. 

AFM, well I've got through my last full day before testing - I am relieved about that whatever the result brings, just to not be waiting any more. Have felt reasonably OK today - woke up and swore I had AF pains but think that might have been paranoia as I always get AF's first thing in the morning. Seem to be feeling a bit sick today but nothing else to report. Bring on tomorrow - I know I am going to be leaping out of bed at the crack of dawn much to the annoyance of DP, who values his lie-ins!

Good luck to all the other 14th Nov testers... will keep you posted.   

B XXX


----------



## Fire Opal

Just wanted to say Hi

We had ET today so for the first time i am on the 2ww  
I have 2 eggs put back in, one 10 cell, one 8 cell ( think thats good?)

Don't think its sunk in yet  

Fire Opal


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Im so sorry to Sugarmama, Beryy Princess 30 and Hope 2009. My heart goes out to you all! Take care.......

Well for me this is Day 10.  On my last ICSI got my AF on Day 10, so hope history wont repeat itself.  Having some Af type cramping but hope this is just paranoia!  Did a test which was BFN just hope it was too early!!!!!!!!!!!  Could kick myself but couldnt help my curiosty!


----------



## sunbeam

Big congrats to Moshy 29, Lalaby 123 and penny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

F.O-well done on ETyay!!!

Sunbeam-stay away from then pee sticks!! 

Belster-the best of luck for tomorrow-


----------



## jarjj

to all the bfn's

joanne

xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Good luck!!!!


Fire Opal said:


> Just wanted to say Hi
> 
> We had ET today so for the first time i am on the 2ww
> I have 2 eggs put back in, one 10 cell, one 8 cell ( think thats good?)
> 
> Don't think its sunk in yet
> 
> Fire Opal


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi 
can you add me to your 2ww list...i had ec 10th nov and et due sun 15th...going for blast

cheers


----------



## **girliepinx**

hI
FORGOT TO SAY WE HAD ICSI AND HAD 9 MATURE EGGS AND ALL FERTILISED WITH ALL BEING GRADE 1....HOW EXCITING...ET ON SUN 15TH NOVEMBER!!!
if you could add me to your list thats fab
cheers...


----------



## berry55

the blood result confirmed it was a chemical preg. HCG level was only 12.5  

Thank you for all the messages. I hope this board gets lots and lots of BFP and i'll keep checking up on all of you! wish you all every happiness xxxxxx


----------



## Roobarb and Custard

to all the BFN. Take Care xxx

Day 4 for me and apart from a bit tetchy (suggested the boss use a please when accepting the offer of coffee - whoops!!) staying sane. 

Good luck to the all the testers x


----------



## cookies81

i just acted *****y to my friends i mean reaaaaaaaally awful and mean  and they're not accepting my calls or apologiesi swear t was the hormones i felt weepy angry and didnt feel like acting nice, i knew they were comin to visit me and i went out of the house i cant explain y i did it


----------



## lollipops

Rrrrr-cookies! Cant u explain what your going through to them? Im sure they would understand then? xx


----------



## cookies81

they actually know but i guess i crosse the line lollie, but i was cryin all day an felt like crap


----------



## lollipops

I'm sure it will all blow over once they take into consideration of the amount of stress your under-you could always call and apologise, sometimes we say things we dont mean in the heat of an arguement-and all it takes is for everyone to calm down abit and for someone to make the first move and apologise-it cant be that bad surely??

xxx


----------



## Nequila

Mackster I'm sure you haven't done any damage carrying shopping bags but it is so hard to try and stay positive all day every day.

Cookies some days are like that. I am sure they will understand it's not you it's the hormones. Call them in the morning and explain / apologise and if they are good friends they should be fine. 

Today is the first day I've done almost normal stuff and I'm wiped out.  Drove 100 miles to collect my Grandads accordion as it's finally fixed. Had an early dinner then been to a production of Mikado that the society I normally sing with are doing. Was doing front of house then snuck in the back to watch but is longest I've sat on a proper chair and I've come home feeling bloated with some twinges 

Quick hello to everyone else. Bit late for posting so will try and catch up properly tomorrow before I go back to work Sunday.

Nequila
xx


----------



## mackster

Oh Cookie..I feel ya!!!
I have been acting like a total time bomb with my mates!!I just went to a jazz festival and sulked most of the way through it...clutching my ever expanding belly.Beginning to feel like total hypocondriac!!!
Friends are friends...once their anger subsides,they will understand..its fricken hard!!

Nequila..get some rest after your big day!!!

To everyone else...sleep tight...and thx for being there..

xxx


----------



## belster

Well after all my preparing for the worst we have a BFP!!    Over the moon. Thanks for all the support - you ladies have been great.

Welcome to the madness Fire Opal and GirliePinx!

Cookie81 it's a stressful old time isn't it. Agree with Nequila's wise words.

Subeam - hang in there, I tested on Weds and it was a BFN so a lot can change in a few days!

Good luck to all other testers today - hopefully I have set the trend!
B XXX


----------



## mackster

BELSTER....WHAT A TERRIFIC WAY TO START THE WEEKEND!!!       

Soooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!

Hey Nequila and Cookie..have you guys had any spotting yet?When is it meant to happen?I hv felt quite sick all night(but might hv just overdone it and am also hungry).I haven't seen any yet.. 

How you feeling today Cookie?Hope you ok xx   xxx


----------



## amberboo

WOOOO HOOOO BELSTER


Hey Mackster, I;ve had no spotting either and my test date is the 20th, kinda getting a little stressed about it but there are loads of people who dont spot and get BFP's so no point hanging on for it. 

XX


----------



## sharon x

congratulations belster, wot luvly news to wake up 2 xxxx


----------



## serenfach

I'm 4 weeks 4 days today.. I didn't have any implantation bleed whatsoever. I had quite a few preg symptoms during the middle of the 2ww, but very few of them were 'the norm'.  

Don't panic   Everyone is different.


----------



## cookies81

hi mackster no spottin here either and quiet worried about it


----------



## serenfach

Girls, why do you _want_ to bleed?? There are as many women pregnant without bleeding, as there those who experienced some. I'd panic if I bled to be honest.. I'm glad I didn't and  I don't at all.


----------



## Nequila

Morning Mackster & Cookies. I didn't get any spotting last time til day before test day so as far as I'm concerned no spotting is a good sign. Going to enjoy my last day off work.

Belster congrats, just goes to show it's not worth testing early!

xx


----------



## jarjj

Belster

Many congratulations  

Joanne

xx


----------



## ashjee

Well done Belster A massive congratulations to you  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## sky7

Hi  All

Congratulations to all with BFPs and hugs (sorry very new to posting so cannot put in the little icon thingys) to those with BFNs I have had so many over the years and cannot believe I have just over a week to go to test date on 23/11.  I am tempted to do a test on 22/11 to give me time to adjust before going to work on Monday as I also have an interview that day as well.  Would rather get a BFP than the job and was tempted not to go.

Can you add me to the list please we had IVF

I am not too hopeful of a BFP due to my age and only one embryo going back.  Unfortunately this is our one and only shot at this so I am praying for a miracle.  I am trying not to get my hopes up, but cannot help thinking that getting to ET was a huge achievement considering I only had 3 follicles, 2 eggs collected and 1 fertilised.  It was a Grade 2 embryo and only 2/3 cells on day 2 so I am trying to be realistic.

Only symptoms are very sore and swollen bxxbs and the occasional cramp although they seem to have eased  I am concentrating on drinking my 2 litres of water.

Reading all your posts give me hope.  Any advice appreciated. Good luck to you all.

Sky 7


----------



## missgooseberry

Belster - Fantastic news!!!   Great to see some good news after quite a few bfns. Take it easy and good luck xxx

Ladies worrying about spotting - I agree with Serenfach, dont wish for spotting. It doesnt necessarily mean that it has worked. I know we are all looking for early signs and analysing ever little twitch and feeling, but please please try to relax which will do you more good than worrying about and looking for symptoms. What will be will be, weve all done as much as we can, the rest is down to mother nature and whether its our time or not. Just eat healthy, drink lots of fluids, rest up and do what you can to relax and keep your mind busy elsewhere!

Sending    and relaxing thoughts to everyone
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklez

Congrats Belster on your fantastic news this morning....   

I'm afraid its a   for us though this morning - am gutted but trying to look forward. I think I kinda knew this morning when got up to test at 5am - I just had a bad feeling this morning... I did two tests to just to be sure - dunno why really I guess I was hoping the first one was broken or something  

Gotta ring the clinic in a few mins to let them know the horrible news, I guess then we may have bit more info of what next steps might be... Hopefully FET in new year sometime?? 

love and luck to all x x x Sparklez x x x


----------



## ellen31419

Morning all, 
First I'm so sorry to hear about all the BFN. I feel like I'm going through it all with you everytime I read one. But HUGE congratulations to everyone with BFP! Yay! That really makes me so happy!
I'm feeling OK, had lots of period pains last night and this morning so have told hubby and preparing for the worst but not giving up until period comes (if it does!) Only on day 5 after et and I swear its been the longest 5 days of my life. Every symptom someone writes on here, I'm like, 'oh i haven't had that' and I really have to remember that everyone if different.
Ok, have to write an essay and going Christmas shopping tomorrow and then it will be Monday and, hopefully, they would have lasted a week in there!

Good luck to everyone and hang in there,
Ellen x


----------



## grace222

missgooseberry same test date as me  good luck my test buddy friend
lalaby123, lollipops, lexie I dont know if you are still areound but thanks for your well wishes.
counting the days girls
so sick of injecting and stuffing things up me....... 
big hug to all 
Grace x


----------



## sky7

Hi Ellen31419

I notice you are testing the same day as me.  Good Luck

Sky 7


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies-how are we this miserable,windy afternoon!!

Belster-wow-congrats to you!!! That brillient news-wishing you all the very best!

Sparklez-No words a this moment in time apart from soory and sending you    and hoping you get every success next time round xxxx


AFM-Rubbish day-I have gone most of this 2ww wait without much happening but this morning when I wiped down below (tmi alert!!!) there was brown in my discharge and it has continued to be like that for the day so far-Its AF-Im sure of it-my tummy feels heavy like what happens before I come on-Its too late for implantation  bleeding as I had ET on Mon 2nd and its now the 14th-which makes me 12/13 days past ET-so its too late for the little embie to implanting now isnt it?? I am totally   today. Im sorry, I just knew in my heart it wouldnt work first time round-Im sure this brownish blood is the start of my AF-


----------



## pinkpixie

COngrats on all the BFP's 

Big   for the BFN's

Lollipop plenty of ladies bleed and then go onto have a BFP so have my fingers crossed for you and lots of   

I had really bad AF pains yesterday and am even more bloated which is what normally happens when AF is due i couldnt do up any of my jeans this morning 

Hope everyone is ok
xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hang in there Lolli   

I'm getting a little sharp pain in my left side the the right of my hip bone, think it must be from the et or its just wind  

fo


----------



## sky7

Hi Pink pixie

I notice we are testing the same day  Good luck  

I have not had any implantation bleeding as far as I am aware just very heavy Bbs and don't seem as bloated trying to keep positive whilst staying realistic.

Just pleased I have had chance to experience the 2ww.

Sky7


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi Sky are u going to be waiting until the 23rd i am very tempted to test on the sunday!!  good luck and lots of


----------



## sky7

Hi Pinkpixie

Yes I am tempted as it will then give me all day Sunday to come to terms with the result if it is bad news.  Is this your first time?

Sky7


----------



## sofka

Hi all

Having  a horrible day today.  I've been pretty up beat so far, but today just can't stop crying, since I woke up. The slightest thing is giving me bottom lip wobble.  Keep dropping things, all fingers and thumbs.  Just can't help feeling really negative today which isn't like me at all. .  Worried this is pmt, which is making me more weepy.  Think as its coming to last week, its all getting very real and I'm beginning to get really nervous! 

Gonna get myself a huge hot chocolate, and bangers and mash are cookin!!

Sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself today, hope you don't mind me off loading on you all.  Coming on here is making me feel a lot better tho, do find it really supportive. 

take care and I'll be perky tommora promise

Soph x x


----------



## serenfach

The elusive fat lady hasn't started singing yet,*Lollipops*.. hang in there  

For anyone having af pain: I had OHSS [mild] from EC to about 3 days after transfer, so I didn;t notice any af pain at that point.. but after that I had bouts of quite bad af pain together with a constant dull ache - nothing has changed, it's still the same [clinic told me it was normal and not to worry] so don't take af pain as anything necessarily negative 

My thoughts are with the BFNs.. don't give up girls.. get a plan of action together and look forward asap 

Huge congrats to the BFPs


----------



## ellen31419

Hi Sky 7 and Pinkpixie, 

Just reading your conversation and the thought of doing a test Monday morning before going into work to look after 12, 3 years for 10 hours does not sound appealing. So i think i might do mine late Sunday too. I really dont want to test early and get a BFN but i think i would need a bit of time to sort myself out of it is neg.

And, the sun has just come out which is great!

Take care all 
ellen


----------



## Fire Opal

serenfach   i was the same having af pain first thing in the morning for 2 days after EC
Nurse said its from EC and the pesseries.

Fo


----------



## lollipops

Serenfach-Thanks Hunny  I am really trying not too think or look too much into this-but its so hard when I feel AF is coming to get me!!
I am trying to stay strong. xx


----------



## serenfach

*FO*  Yep, clinic said initially that basically as EC is a minor operation, pain and discomfort could last quite a while.

How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## serenfach

No worries, Lollipops   

Good luck! Thinking of you Xx  Thinking of all of you who are near testing!


----------



## sofka

Hi FireOpal  - I had pain in same place above hip bone for about 4 - 5 days after egg transfer, assumed ovary a little bruised after ET and v constipated so prob a lot of wind lurking about in there (sorry).  Considered checking it out with the doc but it all cleared up tho with time, so hope you feel better soon.

Thinking of you lolli - best of best of best wishes 

Hot chocolate did the trick - so shallow!!!
Soph


----------



## sofka

meant ec in above post not et!  having probs with my lingo today! x


----------



## Fire Opal

S -NO still doesn't seem real. i want to think i'm pg is some way but then not get my hopes up  

Sof - glad its not just me,   about wind, i've be ok so far. 

Just eaten homemade veg soup so it won't just be outside that is windy  
Had my glad of milk, which has made my teeth feel furry yuk, bless go clean then. 

fo


----------



## serenfach

I was like that being PUPO, *FO*.. but because I never truly believed it would work, I wanted and needed to enjoy every single moment of knowing I had my babies on board for those 2 weeks. I accepted that it might not be the case at the end of the 2ww, it was a fact I had to face, and somehow that acceptance worked - it helped me to hold onto the enjoyment of every possible moment of being PUPO. It's a lovely feeling and one that should be treasured


----------



## sunbeam

Belster that is brill news and has also made me feel so much better...........hopefully I will get a BFP on Tues!!!!!!!!

Lollipops dont worry average implantation is day 5-12.  So maybe youre wee embies have just implanted later.  When I had my last cycle when my af came it was bright red so I knew it was over but brown sounds positive...........hang in there and im thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Sunbeam-wishing you all the best for Tues-your not going to cave early are you? Thankyou for your kind words-I really am trying to keep my head above water here-but these cramps keep getting stronger and I just feel AF on her wicked way-I'm hoping its just nerves and me overthinking it all-and I   tomorrow I feel better-but Im not hopeful-  xxx


----------



## mackster

Hang in there Lolli...how you feeling now?? 

I guess it's so different for everyone!!!!Don't get down..you are almost done!!!!   

I have just returned from my Goddaughters 1st bday and name ceremony..had to gv a speech..felt like such a fatty...none of my damned clothes fit anymore,,,and am so over explaining why i'm not drinking....gahhhhhhhhhhh

Hey Sofka     hope your day gtg better...

Cookie..I keep checking for blood every single trip to ze loo..it's gtg ridiculous..you can't win..is it good or bad...only AF knows..wicked woman!!

Now gtg ready for another party where everyone will be boozing it up..greaaattttttttttttttttttttttttt....I am spending sooo much on cabs at the mo as dont wanna take moped.

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday..stay positive ..we are PUPO...and that's brilliant!!!!!

xxx


----------



## belster

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all your congratulations.  I am so sorry to those who have had BFN's, particularly you Sparklez as my local-ish buddy (I live in Warwickshire)  . I know there are no words which can really help at this point but I just hope you are able to get through it and move fwd soon.

Lollipops  - you've been such a strong fantastic support on this forum since I joined so I really feel for you having such a crap day. I agree with Serenfach though, it isn't over til that famous fat lady sings. 

Sofka sorry to hear you're having a crap day too - your food and drink prescription sounds ideal to cheer yourself up though, hope it does the trick! It made me hungry!

For AF pain worried ladies - I have also experienced them, no spotting but definite AF pains on d12pt and thought Aunt Flo was on her way, so hang in there.

FireOpal -   re windy veg soup! I am having problems with that too, wish we had a dog to blame it on ha ha. Pesky pessaries.

Mackster - know what you mean re the drinking excuses, it gets boring doesn't it. I've been on Metformin for about a year now and haven't really drunk much since being on it (doc advised 2 ish units max unless you come off it to allow for a bigger session!), and it has been hard explaining it every time (not to mention a lot less fun!). At least it means people don't really expect me to be drinking any more though (Mrs Boring ha ha), so I've got away with it doing the IVF I think. 

Welcome and best of luck to the newbies and those testing, fingers crossed for you all.  
B XXX


----------



## lexie

Hi ladies!!
          firstly  just want to say am so sorry to hear about those dealing with BFNs, I really feel for you. 

Grace222 yes I am still here this website is a bit of a godsend when I'm feeling a bit low and loopy as I know I'm not alone!!!! You test just a day before me so am right with you on crossing off the days hun!!

Lollipops- sending you lots of .Remember its only AF when its a full bleed you may just be having signs of late implantation and am keeping evrything crossed for you xxx

Mackster-you made me chuckle with none of your clothes fitting you.I am currently squashed into my favourite pair of skinny jeans with a VERY long top over so no-one can see my muffin top!!! But if the outcome means I have to embrace elasticated waists for the next 9 months then bring 'em on!!!
And as for the not drinking don't even get me started.....I am sick of the sight of Soda and lime!!When its official its another story I shall sip J20s like its champers darling!!

Fire Opal-Know what you mean about the windiness I had beans on toast and a beef stew with loads of veggies the other day and I was rather embarrassed by my complete inability to tame the wind!!!But of course I am blaming it all on th pessaries!!!

Belster-Congratulations on your     

AFM- off for a chinese (naughty I know but I'll choose the healthiest on the menu honest!!)at mates house after the footie.Enjoy the X factor ladies I'll check in tomorrow xxx


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hi girlies!!! Well "Its beginning to look a lot like Christmas!!" Feeling so christmassy today - think cause I've been christmas shopping and the shops have the christmas songs going already....Almost done on the chrimbo shopping front. Just dh to go really.

 and  to all those with bfns - It sucks but keep the chins up we will become mummies - like all truly valuable things it will be worth waiting for

Lollipops -     and     as all the girls have said its not over til its over. Easier said than done I know - have to stop myself from the old knickerwatch every time I feel a twinge or a (tmi) moistness in the lady area  this 2ww is really having an effect on our (well mine at least) sanity.

Sunbeam - Good luck for Tuesday - my  are with you x x x



lexie said:


> When its official its another story I shall sip J20s like its champers darling!!


Love it Lexie!!! Personally I am sick of the sight of pineapple juice and milk!!!!

Belster!!!!         PMA only 9 days til my  fingers crossed will be joining you.

Sorry to those I have missed - I have been online TOO long and feel v v v tired love n hugs to you all!!!

AFM had an attack of the negative nellys this week - hence my slight absence. Bit blue about the bloating in the belly as well- had total fat week! booo!! Again need to remind myself that if (sorry when) its official a little water retention will be the least of my worries!!  Worked it out though that if it works this month will be due in August (have been just taking it one hurdle at a time so hadn't even thought about an approx due date) which is the month of my wedding anniversary - what an anniversary pressie!!!!!

night night ladies x x x x


----------



## lollipops

Hi Lollie here reporting for duty!!!

Thanks you guys for your kind words-Can't tell you how good it feels to read all your positive messages.
I am trying to hold my head high-still bleeding-again its brown blood,and only when I wipe,but I have put a pad on now just incase-Tummy started to hurt a fair bit so curled up on the sofa with DH and had a nap-woke up just in time for my XFactor fix-so at least I have over an hour of forgetting my worries and being emersed into the tacky world of Simon Cowell and friends.....much to my DH disgust-he hates XFactor!!Although he always has a good look at Old Danni and Cheryl (cant blame him though!!)

You guys all seem really positive and up-beat!! Keep it up ladies!!!
Belster I bet your dancing on the ceiling!! I know I would be!!! 
Scotsgirlie-crimbo will be upon us soon-I think it seems abit christmassy today too-think its this gloomy weather,and being all cosy at home-roll on the 1st Dec-I always put my tree up then (saddo?!?)
Lexi-thankyou for your positive vibes-keep them up for me-Im going to need them!
Sunbeam-My fellow Tuesday Tester--   
Mackster-Enjoy your party,and yep-stay off your moped for now hunny-My DH use to have one when we lived in Spain (love them!!!)

Serenfach-you always have such wise words!!! Thankyou
Sorry if I have missed anyone but the page keeps jumping now-and ARGHHHH it gets on my nerves!!lol
I will hopefully be back with you tomorrow-hopefully without AF to keep me company-we'll see-enjoy your sat night.


BOOOOOOOOOO John and Edward (for all those xfactor junkies-you'll know what I mean!) And Yayyyyy Olli!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Just a wee question

Do you count the days from EC (being day1) or from the day after?

Just had a moment of butterflies, thought of them in there and my   fluttered

god know what i'll be like in a week    

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

wanted to add this to. by a very special blue fish

You know what you gotta do when life gets you down?
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming swimming swimming
What do we do we swim, swim, swim
OH HO HO How I love to swim
When you WAAAAAANNTTT to swim you want to swim​
this is for all the ladies feeling a little  at the mo
Fo


----------



## Fire Opal

/links


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Lollie!!! My hubby refuses to let me put the tree up any earlier so its always the 1st of Dec for tree trimming for me too!!!  Chrimbo music and usually 1 or 2 little drinkies (although fingers crossed we'll be doing it sober this year).


----------



## MultiMum

Hi

Delighted to be here. One top grade blastocyst on board today. DP had to practically wrestle me to the floor to stop me having another blast transferred (not allowed - see sign off). Test date 24 November. Susie


----------



## Merryme

Gosh Suzie let me be the first to welcome you to this thread, but you are the one we will be 
turning to with so much experience of this emotional rollercoaster.  So sorry for the loss of your twins x

Congrats on having your blast on board  xxx

Louise.

xxx


----------



## lollipops

F.O-love the dory saying!!!Think EC is counted as day 0.
Scotsgirlie-gald Im not the only mad women who puts her tree up early
Susie-Hi and welcome-I am so sorry about your twins-I   this time is your time-You utterly derserve it xx

As you can all see I cant sleep am up late with the odd tummy pain-frantically checking for AF!! Hope to be able to sleep soon though!!! xx


----------



## cookies81

hi Susie! congrats on being pupo! and lady   u r a fighter!
Lollie sweety almost there


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies I'm one of the early birds!!

Susie1 -Welcome and congrats on being PUPO!! I really hope this is going to be your BEST christmas present ever.Am so sorry you lost your babies. You are a real trooper xx

lollipops- hope you managed to get to sleep eventually hun.Keeping fingers & toes Xd for you xx

F O- yes EC and ET are alll considered day 0 x

scotsgirlie- I'm getting in the Xmas mood too.Well done on nearly completing all your pressie shopping am very impressed!!

AFM- I've been wide awake every morning at 5am very bizarre but manage to get back off for an hour or so.So Hollyoaks omnibus for me and FF!!
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

Cheers about day 0 info..
Big   to everyone  

 can i ask is antone else sweating like a b***h 
The min i lay down at night i wave of heat rushes over me and then waking up as hot as a pop tart   in the night. mega sweat this am when i got up, hair line wet and itchy. yuk. i got hot with the other drugs but this is silly. 

Soz no personals but i've just given in and we're driving to Bristol to have a roast with some of Ben's freind (all the ones we've watched get pg over the years, some on their second   
They all know about our ttc so will be ok realy, just me being silly.

Any way i'll be back later to chat up

Fo


----------



## lollipops

Hi All-another restless night for me-still bleeding (brown blood) no sign of AF yet- given up getting obsessed about it-I'm totally shattered from the worry of it. Whatevers going to happen will happen-all I can do is hope tuesday hurrys up and gets here,and I manage to skim through these couple of days without AF....not very hopefully about that but what else can I do?! I just haver to try and keep hanging on to my last shreds of hope.

Sazzle-I really have all my fingers crossed for you!!!     that positive is still there !! xxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Morning all!

Didn't manage to post yesterday as had a very up and down day... Actually was feeling a bit better which paradoxically made me get all scared and depressed that it meant all my symptoms are actually the result of HCG jabs (and therefore wearing off) rather than pg, so oddly I actually wanted to feel worse day by day! How perverse is that! So then had one of those pointless meaningless rows with DP so had to kiss and make up and go out for a fry-up (got driven to cafe) which hit the spot! Then got driven to cinema and went to see matinee of Bright Star... Fabulous film but devastatingly sad and I was having to bite my finger to control the sobs (blame it on the hormones... although the woman behind me was also sobbing and actually I suspect there wasn't a dry eye in the house!). Then very tired after that and tummy pain back so driven home and put on sofa for the rest of the evening...

Woke once in the night with very AF-type pain and again very swollen tummy this morning. Exhausted after carrying two cups of tea up the stairs! Thanks Serenfach for your comments re. mild OHSS and AF pains cos that sounds a lot like me so I am staying positive at the moment. Also Belster it's good to know you had similar AF pains and still got BFP!

Today I have dilemma cos I was supposed to be travelling to London tomorrow for work conference Tuesday, but I think I am going to have to cancel, which is bad news cos it's quite important and I paid £100! Just never expected to feel so wiped out, but hey... best laid plans and all that!

Hoping for some good news this morning from today's testers!

Nellie xx


----------



## mackster

Morning all..

how are we all feeling today??

Lexie..strangely enough,I have been waking up at like 5am every day since ET too...wierd!!

Hiya Nellie...I am also supposed to be doing some important work tomorrow-and feel like I have taken the pxx taking so much time off work lately,but am considering taking tomorrow off too.It's not worth knocking yourself up for!!This is too important!!

I just had a lovely stroll around Hyde Park in teh autumn sunshine with my DH..but felt like an old lady as kept having to stop for a breather!!!What is happening to meeeeeeeee??

Cookie and Nequila..how are my buddies this am?Any signs??I am still quite AF feeling..but not much else??Even boobs less sore now...
ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO THOUGH.. 

Lolli..no red is still a good sign..long may the brown continue....bring on tues,I say!!

Anyhow...off to Dim Sum..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi Mackster... yeah my DP was teasing me for walking more slowly than an old lady we saw with a zimmer frame!

I am feeling guilty for taking so much time off work and I think I am going to have to go back to the doctor tomorrow for another week. I am supposed to be starting night shifts on Wednesday and I just think the way I am feeling now no way! Not looking forward to phoning the boss!!!

Is it dim sum for breakfast?! I had leftover salmon curry (yummm...)!!! Anyone else eating wierd food?

Nellie xx


----------



## lollipops

Oh Dear-things are getting worse for me-theres now red blood and brown blood when I wipe myself-Tummys really cramping up,AF is almost here-I know it is 
This is horrible-I cant do anything to stop it-I knew it wouldnt work first time round but I secretly couldnt help hoping I would be one of the lucky ones it worked for first time-I have to go out for dinner with friends now-Ive got a pad on as I know its only a matter of time before full flow comes-Just hate having to put on a happy face around people.

xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lollipops   that Af doesnt come

SKy yes its my first time (and hopefully last!!!) what about u??

Ellen thats why i want to test on the Sunday as dont wan to have to go into work on the monday if it is bad news but will test sunday morning as the morning is when your levels are the highest?

FO i too had wind efter both EC and ET and i cant blame it on the pessaries as not using those but activia yoghurts seem to help especially as i seem to be getting heartburn as well.

I was beginning to worry about that amount of AF pain that i am getting its 8 ddpt and still getting bad cramps as well as other strange sharp pains.  The sharp pains started on the right side for a few days and then moved to the left side recently but have no eased off but am still getting really bad af pains particuarly in the morning and in the evening.  Does anyone know if this is normal

lots of


----------



## ashjee

Hi everyone 

Lollipops I so hope that things are settling down for you hun. Enjoy you lunch?

Pinkpixie - Af cramps are very common and okay during this time (and beyond) I remember being 5 months gone ans STILL thinking that my AF was on its way      Im sure that you will be fine hun

Wishing that everyone is having a happy and peaceful sunday!!

Love n hugs ash


----------



## sparklez

Dont think I will need to retest tuesday as Clinic requested as I think AF has arrived, Just been to loo and got some brownish discharge, dont actually feel AF-like (no cramps or anything) but I guess those will come later this afternoon...

Belster = Thank you for your lovely words!! How are you feeling?? Do you have any appts booked yet?

Lollipops = Thank you for your lovely words too! I'm   that it isnt your AF arriving- it;s horrible isnt as we have no control whatsoever over our own bodies! Scary time isnt it..   

Luck to all those awaiting testing


----------



## cookies81

Lollie  its no AF   its baby being naughty 
mackster same here besides AF like cramps that come and go and also a pain in my right side andthe odd hot flash here and there i feel qite normal  lets hope its a good sign 7 more sleeps


----------



## mackster

Sparklz...I wouldn't gv up hope yet honey....a woman on my other posting was bleeding full on for a week before testing and was BFP...so do pls test on tues..you never know!!!  

Cookie..I feel hardly anything at the mo..was feeling so positive until today-i am going to try and get out of work tomrw(as thought of going in to office depresses me!!).I cancelled my flight to Oz (was meant to be flying home tomorrow)...am gutted as v homesick at the mo..Cooks..think your hot flushes  a good sign!!I guess no blood is as good a sign as blood??Ohhh who knows anymore..am sick of being a knicker detective!!!  

Good luck to everyone else!!  

Cookie..I can't remember..are you going back to work this week?


----------



## cookies81

no mackster sweety i dont have to go back until the 23rd   i havent been to work since ec


----------



## **girliepinx**

LizzyM said:


> New home for November and December 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and we'll add you to the list
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
> 
> LittleN, 19th Oct, IUI
> Giulia, 19th Oct, ICSI
> Stokey, 20th Oct, MEN,
> lisa25, 20th Oct, ICSI,
> mich222, 20th Oct, FET,
> PP, 21st Oct, TBC
> moosie34, 21st Oct, TBC,
> maymcg, 21st Oct, Host surrogate,
> Cazzyann, 21st Oct, ICSI,
> marymay, 21st Oct, ICSI
> pinkcat, 22nd Oct, DIVF,
> JANADDER, 22nd Oct, FET,
> linlou17, 22nd Oct, IVF,
> *Rach*, 23rd Oct, ICSI,
> lesbo_mum, 24th Oct, IUI,
> therulerette15, 24th Oct, IVF,
> Nix76, 24th Oct, IVF,
> RMcG, 25th Oct, ICSI,
> Mellyo, 26th Oct, IVF,
> Bella31, 26th Oct, IVF,
> rungirl, 26th Oct, IUI,
> piggielicious, 26th Oct, IVF,
> hunnyhun, 25th Oct, IVF
> janie b, 27th Oct, FET
> Mari0609, 28th Oct, IVF,
> Linlou, 28th Oct, ICSI,
> viva_diva, 29th Oct, ICSI
> Minimoo, 29th Oct, IVF,
> mojo74, 30th Oct, ICSI,
> Shemonkey, 30th Oct, IUI,
> Rachel6040, 30th Oct, IVF
> tbarthy, 30th Oct, ICSI
> Lis1, 30 Oct, IVF,
> vptt1, 30th Oct, IVF,
> Kittymew, 31st Oct, IVF,
> Rmarps, 31st Oct, TBC,
> Tink-G, 31st Oct, ICSI,
> luski, 31st Oct, Surro,
> cluey, 1st Nov, IUI
> xxx lisa xxx, 2nd Nov, FET
> Charliecat, 2nd Nov, FET
> emily52, 2nd Nov, FET,
> Moogie, 2nd Nov, IVF
> AnnLynch, 3rd Nov, TBC
> bevvers, 3rd Nov, FET,
> Hula, 3rd Nov, ICSI,
> flumple, 4th Nov, TBC
> rachelbw, 5th Nov, IVF,
> starlar, 5th Nov, ICSI,
> surromum, 5th Nov, Surro FET,
> sw197, 5th Nov, ICSI,
> nicola1x, 6th Nov, ICSI,
> Tessie*, 6th Nov, ICSI,
> Neave1976, 6th Nov, IVF,
> christine08, 6th Nov, IVF,
> babysmile, 6th Nov, TBC
> Fran74, 6th Nov, IUI,
> starlar, 7th Nov, ICSI,
> Bubbly_Bird, 7th Nov, TBC
> enknowles, 9th Nov, IVF,
> always, TBC, IVF,
> joliejo, 9th Nov, TBC,
> Lynn E, 9th Nov, IVF,
> Wombat72, 9th Nov, ICSI,
> Wendycat, 10th Nov, ICSI,
> snozyrozy, 10th Nov, ICSI,
> Sam1934, 10th Nov, DET,
> hanadiz, 10th Nov, FET,
> Lyzbeth, 11th Nov, DEIVF,
> viviloves,11th Nov, IVF,
> gerjka, 11th Nov, FET,
> Hope082, 11th Nov, IVF,
> tanisha, 12th Nov, ICSI,
> bearinmind, 12th Nov, ICSI,
> Paddyob13, 12th Nov, TBC,
> berry55, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> Moshy29, 13th Nov, IVF,
> princess30, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> penny72, 13th Nov, FSET
> Sugarmumma, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> serenfach, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> hope2009, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> Irish*FF, 14th Nov, DEIVF
> sparklez, 14th Nov, ICSI
> belster, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> DonnaB, 15th Nov, IUI
> scillymoos, 16th Nov, ICSI
> Tweety, 16th Nov, ICSI
> LILLYBELLE, 16th Nov, IUI
> nickilong, 16th Nov, IVF
> lollipops, 17th Nov, IVF
> sunbeam, 17th Nov, FET
> lesbo_mum, 18th Nov, IUI
> Lucy1912, 18th Nov, IVF
> Deannericho, 19th Nov, DEIVF
> Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
> Alinorthen, 19th Nov, TBC
> Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
> grace222, 20th Nov, IVF
> Big Bird 09, 20th Nov, ICSI
> lexie, 21st Nov, IVF
> sofka, 20th Nov, IVF
> Nellie ( the2nd), 20th Nov, IVF
> cookies81, 22nd Nov, ICSI
> mackster, 22nd Nov, TBC
> cookies81, 22nd Nov ICSI
> Nequila, 22nd Nov, ICSI
> K O L, 23rd Nov, ICSI
> pinkpixie, 23rd Nov, TBC
> ellen31419, 23rd Nov, ICSI
> sky7, 23rd Nov, IVF
> Roobarb and Custard, 24th Nov, DEIVF
> amberboo, 20th Nov, CLO/MEN
> sharon x, 25th Nov, ICSI
> Luce17, 26th Nov, IUI
> josiejo, 27th Nov, ICSI
> missgooseberry, 20th Nov, ICSI
> halleberry1, ,
> Scotsgirlie, TBC, IUI
> ashjee, TBC, TBC
> little areca, TBC, ICSI
> Merryme, TBC, TBC
> Fire Opal, ,
> **girliepinx**, ,
> 
> 
> 
> Much love, Liz & Natalie xxx​
> Hi there
> Im just confirming my treatment was ICSI... my ec 10th nov and my et today 15th nov and my test date is 27th november....  that it all goes ok....
> 
> cheers for adding me..xxx
> 
> We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from Sept/Early October so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!


----------



## mackster

Ahhh Cookie..ok you have inspired me-think I might take tomrw off..my head is too full of all of this to do any thing worthwhile...although means I won't get paid..oh well..
Have you been leaving the house much Cookie?Feel like I shd be home more.Having two events to attend w/o drinking yesterday almost bored me to an early death xx

Thanks for the add Girliepinx....I am on IVF...

XX


----------



## belster

Lollipops   Thinking of you and    

Welcome Susie1.. what a story yours is, I hope you get what you long for..  

FO hope the roast and the company were good!

Nellie the 2nd sounds sensible to take it easy given how you're feeling as you say.

Mackster your Sunday sounds very nice indeed - Hyde Park and Dim Sum. Sounds very glamorous from here in Warwickshire where it's been housework and food shopping!

Sparklez - am feeling OK for now, no appts yet. How are you holding up?

Good luck for the 16th testers tomorrow!
BXX


----------



## cookies81

actually mackster ive only be out of the house 3 times once to buy a new mop and the other 2 go tomy aun who lives 5 mins away for lunch im bored out of my mind  but anything for baby


----------



## mackster

You know what Cooks..that sounds ideal..at least you can say you've done all you can!!!
I need to stay put more!

DH and I playing scrabble now (he keeps gtg cranky that I'm writing to my FF buddies)

Belster..has it sunk in yetSo thrilled for you..
Yah lovely living so close to Hyde Park..but our flat is tinyyyyyy...hee hee.

Wish I didn't feel so guilty abt not going to work!!

Looking at our new testing hall of fame..it really is 50/50,BFP/BFN isn't it??

Best get back to game..maybe you guys can help me cheat xx


----------



## Nequila

Hi Mackster and Cookies, just a quick post as I'm at work!  I'm sort of glad I'm back as was going mad from boredom being stuck in the house.  DH took me shopping to Milton Keynes yesterday afternoon and got my birthday present so that cheered me up a bit.  Am really really tired now but still 20 mins to go before I finish then a 45 min drive home in the dark  

Mackster I can't get my dh to play scrabble so I play on line sometimes instead!  Hope you have a nice relaxing day off tomorrow.  Cookies you need to take up knitting or something to stop your mind overthinking  

I don't feel anything at the moment.  Vacuumed last night and had a bit of a niggle on the right, but apart from the pessaries making me feel yukky down below I'm feeling very normal, not sure if that's a good sign or a bad sign    

Lollipops it ain't over till it's over so keep that chin up girl.  You have been a tower of strength to everyone on here so here's some       back for you.

Catch you all later

Nequila
xx


----------



## Tweety1

Well, think it's all over for me, but desperately trying to stay 

Started with a tiny bit of pale pink on loo roll yesterday (sorry for the TMI) which stopped so I started to breathe easy again.  Just found more bleeding, but this time was red and a little bit more.

OTD tomorrow and   that it's something and nothing, but with AF due to start a tomorrow it hard to stay optimistic.

Good luck to all of you due to test.  Hope it's good news for you.

Tweety.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mackster

Tweety..there seems to be a lot of FF out there who hv had bleeding before a BFP!!stay    ...

Have you been tempted to test early??x


----------



## Fire Opal

girliepinx, cheers for adding me to the list, I had ICSI and test date is the 25th Nov

fo


----------



## mackster

What do you do for work Nequila??I had same sensation re niggling pain after house work!!
I so desperately need to exercise..am becoming blob like...
BTW..Cookie n Neq...when would our AF be due this cycle??I am normally abt day 32ish?Am tres confused!!

Hi there Fire Opal..how you feeling today??

Lolli..you ok??xx


----------



## lollipops

Brown blood gone-red blood now-still not a full flow but its gradually getting there-sobbed my heart out to DH think we both agree it hasnt worked-rang clinic they say carry on with pessaries til test day on tues-but I think its all over for me now- It defo AF-you can feel AF-us women just know.......
But I have to be realsitic-this was first try and we understood the success rates .....I'm just so glad to have found this site and all you lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## mackster

Lolli....it's bloody hard isn't it? 

It's also my 1st go at IVF..but we have had 4 x IUI and months of clomid.Did you guys have any rounds of IUI etc prior?So when people say "oh well...it's only your 1st round"...i think ..yes but we have been trying for 2.5 years!!!

Do you hv any frosties?What will be your next step??I still am holding out hope for you honey....will you test tomorrow?
Try not to get too stressed.
xxx


----------



## Deannericho

lollipops, sorry to read your news.. 

just wanted to let u know am thinking of you x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Mac and Bel   cheers for asking, i'm doing ok.  went to a carvery with friends today, held 2 babies, hoping the baby vibe got my little ones growing.

Back home on the sofa now, watching Spiderman

Lillipops   you take care lovely lady.

 for Neq- Cookies- Tweet

fo


----------



## sunbeam

Lollipops I feel so bad for you and how u and DH must be feeling........but still dont rule anything out until Tues!!!!!

Tweety hang in there.........for the last few days I have been having a funny peachy coloured discharge but I thought it was just the crinone gel.

Well news with me is tested again this am.......Day 12 and BFN just hoping it will change!!!!


----------



## lollipops

Hi Mackster/everyone-Yes it is hard-I have been aware in my fertility issues since I was 18yrs old-me and my DH have been together since I was 16. (he 17) , I obviously didnt want children at 18 so left my worries about my fertility till I was 20-was confirmed at 20yrs Old that we had problems-me having messed up tubes,cysts etc-had the usual lap,dye etc-they tried up unblock them and told us to go away try 'au naturalle' for 6mnths-but nothing-we then got married,decided to leave it for while-keep on trying naturally,by time I was 21 still nothing-so they put us on clomid for 4 months-that didnt work,so that was it.... IVF was our only option....I was 22 when they told me I needed IVF but I had not long been married-we had just brought our first house-so I waited till I was 23 and put our name down on the NHS waiting list 2 days after my 23rd b.day (minimum age is 23 for funded IVF) and a year later here we are-We always thought of  this as our 'free' shot so to speak-lets use it as a trial,lets learn from it and succeed 2nd time round....but the thought of another go at this game scares me - I dont think I could do it again-I have 3 frosties-but I don't know.....it hurts so bad and its such a wirlwind of pressure,emotions and luck.....right now I just want to crawl into a dark room and not come out-I am not usually like this-I will prob test tomorrow (even though Im suppose to test tues)but tommorrow will be exactly 14 days-for some reason  my clinic like us to wait 15 days-I know the answer will be negative-but I guess it some sort of closure.

Hows you sazzle?? 

F.O- how are you feeling with your little lovelies on board? 

Tweety-I know how your feeling right now-but your OTD is tommorrow-so good luck 

deannericho-hows you-thankyou for your message xx

Nequila-put down the hoover girl---rest when you get home from work!! The lollie has spoken!! lol!!

To all you testers tomorrow-I really hope your time has come ladies-god knows how much you all want this-do me proud and lets get some BFP on this board-give me some hope and strenght to do this all again.wishing you all every last bit of luck in the world


----------



## mackster

Hey Lolli..

Wowsers,you've been so much at such a young age.It is quite good that you found 'the one' so early in life though,as if you were a singleton till you were in your 30's..and then started IVF'ing..you wouldn't hv as much time on your side!!

At least you hv 3 frosties..they say it doesn't hurt as much on a frozen transfer..as you don't have to do all the initial stimming malarkey/stress of making follies etc..and it's a bit quicker?It's the only thing keeping me going thru this horrid 2ww..that I have 7 on ice.

You will get there babes...and who knows what magic that pee stick might announce??

I will be holding my breath until we hear your test results...my hospital hv told me to do it on day 14..so you at least will get a reading....

xxx


----------



## cookies81

hey FO i see u suffer from hotflashes 2 is it norm?
lollie   plz hunny try 2believe its not over uve been our rock here im sure 2morow ull tell us its a BFP


----------



## Tweety1

Thanks ladies for your support.  The bleeding seems to be getting heavier, and I'm getting AF pains, so looking worse and worse all the time (especially with my last AF starting exactly 4 weeks ago today - although it'll be the first time in as long as I can remember that it's been so on time - ironic isn't it?).

Mackster, I've been very tempted to test early but have resisted.  My clinic do a blood test so I'm going there tomorrow.

sunbeam - thanks hun.  Really hope that extra line appears for you in a few days hun.

Lollipops - easy said than done but hang on in there hun.  Fingers crossed for Tuesday  

Take care everyone,

Tweety
xxxxxxx


----------



## ashjee

Cookies - hot flushes/flashes are very common in early pregnancy!!

Lollipops - I feel so sorry that you have suffered so much and so young too!    You have given so much to the other women on here and truly deserve to have success on tuesday or tomorrow if thats what you chose to do. Why do you feel like your cycle is doomed hun? Thinking of you    

Love n hugs ash


----------



## sky7

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say good luck to those who are testing tomorrow.  I will have 7 days to wait by tomorrow but I have decided now to test on Sunday morning 22/11 so I can come to terms with the result.  I think I will still test on 23/11 as well but at least I will have some idea I think.

Good Luck

Sky7


----------



## lollipops

Tweety-damn this bleeding malarky hey ??!!! I am      that tomorrow is your BFP- good luck-thinking of you. xx

Cookies-thankyou xxx your the best xxxx

Sunbeam-how you doing?Hold off testing til tues-your still testing to early-Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Mackster-your right I do have 3 frosties-and Im very lucky to have them-and I do have time on my side-so thankyou for reminding me of these postives-it has helped to perk me up abit! 

Ashjee-thankyou hunny-please dont feel sorry for me-I have a fantastic husband-and if thats all I ever have -I'm still one hell of a lucky women! xxx


xxxlollipopsxxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Pinkpixie and Ellen

I have decided that I am going to test Sunday am.  I will test again 23/11 but I think I will know on Sunday what the result will be.

My AF is extremely regular so I am convinced that AF will start when due on Friday 20/11 fingers crossed it does not though.

Pinkpixie - it is my first time as well.  I had 3 x IUI before.  It will be my last due to my age, with my own eggs anyway.

When do the symptoms from the drugs wear off? As I suspect my very sore boobs is down to the drugs as I am on Cyclogest Pessaries and also Vagifem.

I praying like mad it works for us.

Good Luck

Sky7


----------



## ashjee

Lollipops Im sorry hun I dont feel sorry for you 

I feel sorry that you have had to suffer so much at such a young age. I have a daughter almost your age. Yes having such a fab husband puts it all into perspective and im sure that you WILL reach your dream

Love n hugs ash


----------



## sazzle73

here's my story girls so far - talk about being in limbo...

EC on Monday 2/11, ET 2 perfect embies on board 5/11. started with a bit of brown discharge on Tuesday 10th, full blown AF on Friday night and bleeding heavily since. did a digital HPT on Sat morning to draw a line under things only to find it said positive, told to rest up and retest on Wed. just tested again to see if it had changed and saying positive (2-3 weeks). my clinic don't do blood test so have to wait till wed to test again....going slightly


----------



## mackster

Sazzle..that sounds VERY promising!!! Sounds like you are BFP!!!Can you go for blood test earlier by calling your clinic?

That should give hope to you Lolli...re bleeding??  

Quick q..can someone pls tell me benefits of ICSI?I didn't hv option of doing this..they just went ahead and popped 2 x of my 8 cell embies back in.Seems to be a lot of ICSI luck going on here.What is ICSI exactly?Sorry if silly q  

Sky 7..you will be testing the same day as me,cookie and Nequila...bring it on!!!!xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Cookie -seem to get hot flushes after i have eaten and at night, don't know what normal is now  
also have a strange little itchy rash on my right elbow, never had any thing like this, it seemed to turn up when stimming, then died down and has now flaired up again    

lollipops   to much to go though at your age, life sucks   
don't know how i feel really, still doesn't seem real that they are in there. have had a few sharp little pains and mild af pains but had those since EC. I don't miss the stimming head aches i used to get. 

Saz  

FO


----------



## sazzle73

this is the thing...my clinic don't do them! if this is a chemical pregnancy and i am miscarrying which is a strong possibility then i won't know for weeks!!! the only way i can get a blood test done is by going into a trial into pessary use so basically, will test tomorrow and wed and if it still says pregnant and 2-3 weeks i think they might actually take me seriously! it is very frustrating for such a top notch centre of fertility


----------



## Deannericho

sazzle.. fingers crossed everything ok and this is your   

i would take the tests to your clinic and demand a blood test x i will keep en eye on the board .. hope its all good for you x xx x

     

Deanne x


----------



## mon bebe

Hi, I'm testing on Friday 20th.  Had DE IVI with ICSI, in Barcelona.  First time.  I'm on Estrederm and Utragesten and feeling every so slightly nauseous.  I know it could be the medication (probably is....) but also wondering whether I could be pregnant?   If anyone out there has felt very very mildly nauseous whilst on estrogen patches and progesterone pessaries please would you let me know?  

I see lots of people on these threads seem to be doing their own pg tests but I've been told by the clinic to have a blood test on Friday.  Am going to try and not do a home test myself before the OTD.

Wishing everybody lots of luck.


----------



## Kate0103

Hello lovelies, I've been without internet for past three days - its been driving me around the    . When i phoned virgin their answer was we can have somebody to you on monday from 8-12 or 4-7, so i said ok i'll have to be late for work lets go for 8am and they said no we cant confirm the time - How flippen rediculous. So i told them not to bother and i would see if it came back on. So tonight still no internet (been off since fri morning), so thought i'd have to give in and call them again and then a miracle happened it suddenly worked!! But you wouldnt believe it the virgin cable tv has now just gone... honestly! But at least i can come on here - i have felt like i've been going cold turkey without access to FF     

Wanted to send big     to Lolli - i'm so sorry hun to read your news. I know how you feel as my last cycle i had loads of horrible brown discharge (sorry tmi) and then it really wasnt until i came off the cyclogest that things came full flow. I'm so so sorry, as its a horrible time of waiting. I hope you are being looked after by your DH and finding help from him. 

Sazzle - keeping everything crossed for you - really hope you are able to get a blood test as think they should do it for you considering the test is giving you a bfp. Strange how different all the clinics are with these things, but hope that it is a bfp and just your little one getting really comfy.

For me - ive been so sick all weekend, got a horrible virus and cant seem to shake it. Alot of the symptoms are similar to preg symptoms so its really censored word me off as i know deep down that its the virus not a bfp. I've had a headache since last monday just above my eyes, driving me nuts - hot flushes, horrible taste in my mouth, feel exhausted - my chest feels quite tight and my face feels full of cold but it just doesnt seem to be coming out. Have decided im not going to work tomorrow as need to spend the day in bed and shift it. As feel like crap  
As i havent had internet i had to go and buy a couple of first response tests from boots - usually i rely on the ones off the internet that are the testing strips that measure 10iu. So what did i do - came home and went and tested - how stupid was that, these measure 25iu so there is nooooo way i'd have anything showing up at this stage. My offcially blood test is on Thurs and they told me urine would be Saturday. So of course it was a BFN. Rediculous - dont know why i did it. 
Anyway dont feel preg, only thing thats diff is my boobs, look a bit bigger and stuff - but thats it. So i think its a BFN but even though i just got one of those i'm telling myself its too early. Think the illness is getting to me


----------



## Nequila

Mackster ICSI is for people like me & DH who have some male factor issues, ie poor motility and morphology so if we did standard IVF the lazy little sperms would probably not bother trying to get into an egg. They inject one sperm into each egg but still doesn't guarantee good fertilisation rate and costs almost £1k more than just IVF. Our due date really is next Sunday and on my last cycle I got AF fully the day after. The pessaries hold it off a bit. 

Mackster I work in a car dealership hence working weekends. I have to work every Saturday and alternate Sundays. I keep saying I'll get a normal job with normal hours once I  have babies and finish maternity leave. Unfortunately I started saying that 5 years ago and counting!

Hi Mon Bebe, all clinics are different with testing, mine gives an NHS special HPT then we have to phone in with the results. Almost think I'd be happier with blood test then someone else can break the news to me rather than me  

Sazzle     you poor thing, how horrible to be stuck in limbo not knowing exactly what's going on. I really feel for you.  

FO I'm so pleased you made it to the 2ww this time after such a bad experience with your last cycle  

Sky7 welcome to the 22nd Nov testers! As Mackster said we're all testing next Sunday. Fingers crossed it's a lucky day for all of us.  

Lollie glad to see you're a bit more positive this evening. You really have been through so much for one so young. NHS are good where you live though, I had to wait till I was 35 for my treatment!

Cookies wherefore art thou? How's your day gone? Are you relaxing tonight?

I'm absolutely shattered after a poxy 6 hours at work. Showered and snuggled under my blanket on the sofa and want to sleep! DH just cooked my dinner bless him so I'm trying to stay awake for a bit. Writing this on my phone still on the sofa in front of the tele! Got to do a whole full day tomorrow so out at 7.45 and home just after 7pm!

Nite all
xx


----------



## lollipops

Well for those of you who watch XFactor-can't believe Afro's gone 
For those of you who don't watch XFactor because you actually have a life-you won't have a clue what I'm going on about!!


Nequila-You work long hours like myself-its a long old day-you get up in the dark and get home in the dark  Pants isnt it!! Glad DH is taking good care of you-rightly so too!! 

Kate-way,way,way,way,way to early missy moo's!! (but you know that ) so you have nothing at this point to be worrying about 
p.s thankyou for the big hugs 

Sazzle-I am still   for you. Your situation does give me some hope-And as I said before I have a good feeling everything will be ok for you in the end 


Mon Bebe-hello!!!!!! Welcome!!! good luck for your test date 

FO-so far so good for you honey-it is a very strange thing feeling having your little embies on board-but a lovely feeling all the same,glad your headaches are gone"!

Ashjee-thankyou for your lovely message -It must be strange having a daughter a similar age to me-old school friends of mine cant believe Im their age and married and settled-I certainly didnt plan this when I was 16!! I all set to travel!! But fate has a funny way of showing you another path-and I wouldnt be without my DH-even if he now insists on watching the new series of top gear every blinking sunday night!!And drives me up the wall most days-but hey ho!!

Gosh ladies my eyes are so puffy after all the sobbing I did earlier today-but you know what I feel better for letting it out-I have decided to test tomorrow morning , I'm not telling the Hubster-he wants me to test Tues as my clinic says-but I just think what the hell?? I know its more than likely a negative (bleeding away like a gud un now)So as I said before I want closure-and I will still be testing exactly 2 weeks after ET,so I dont really stand a chance of getting a false result-what do you think ladies?? help??!!!

xxx


----------



## Kate0103

lolli - dont blame you hun, you should def test to be 100% sure hope you wil be ok sweetie


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Lolli - I too found my soulmate when I was younger - we were both 17. We've been together for nearly 13 years now and cannot imagine my life without him. Funny how fate has different plans from you?  I get a lot of my strength through this from him - when I'm at my lowest he picks me right up.  Like you said we have each other and that is the most important thing.  That being said its not over yet babes - my prayers and love are with you both, have faith that your time will come and nothing worth having comes easy.   I am also a top gear widow   how long is it on for?  as for xfactor - soooo thought Lloyd was for the chop.  They keep going to dead lock which drives me crazy.  If they keep going to deadlock then what is the point of the judges vote.  grrrr!!!  

Sazzle        for your next test.

Sunbeam -   the extra line is just a bit late to the party x

OTD is the 23rd, we're to go back to the unit for a blood test.  Was wondering if I do one of the early response tests on the Sunday would that be a definitive result??  Would it realistically change in a 24 hour period?  OTD is tech 16 dpiui.


----------



## lexie

Hi girls
       well have just bawled my eyes out  as have been to the loo and I too have a brownish discharge!!!!!)I am 7dp5dt so am reading a trillion things into the situation.Am I lucky and it'll just be implantation bleeding or is there worse to come? I have 2 embies on board and am just praying they are safe.  I've felt weird and bloated all day. I test on Sat 21st so ages away yet God knows how I'll sleep tonight and the rest of the week!

Sorry for no personals am just feeling a bit adrift in no mans land. I'll be a bit more sociable in the morning I hope xx


----------



## grejka

*Lexie * - it look like implatation bleeding!  i had also some spotting day 10 and 11.... now I am waiting for my scan!


----------



## sofka

Hi all, been out all day and exhausted so finding it hard to catch up with everyone... went to a Christening of all things and spent the whole time trying to avoid being asked questions about why I wasn't drinking. Worringly its appears to be very out of character! As everyone got more boozy the more direct the questions were!  Don't really want to tell people, as can't face having to tell them bad news and them not knowing how to deal with me.  

Hope you ok lolli, best of luck sweetie, sorry to hear you are going through the wringer this weekend, hope tomorrow brings you good things! 

Hi Lexie, I'm not an expert as never been pg but from what I've read, it does sound early for AF and your within the implantation bracket by the sounds of things.  thinking of you.   Try and be positive.

best to you all and good luck for anyone testing tomorrow.
Soph x x


----------



## ashjee

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say Good Luck to everyone who is testing today

Lolloipops - thinking of you  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## jarjj

Morning Ladies

wishing everyone testing this week LOTS of luck      

Joanne

xx


----------



## sunbeam

Well girls OTD tomorrow and its a BFN this am ...........could this change

Goodluck for this morning Lollipops and everyone else!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

BFN for me, please can you update the board.

Good luck everyone...

Donna
xxx


----------



## Ruby007

Hi all

So great to see all the BFP congrats on here, I am testing on the 18th, two more days! eek, huge amounts of luck to fellow ladies in waiting.. x x x


----------



## jarjj

Donna     

Joanne

xx


----------



## nickilong

Hi all 

Just to let you know its a BFP for me this morning   - I can't believe it finally, shellshocked is definately the word!

Sending lots of   to everyone else who is testing this week and my thoughts  to those who have had a BFN already.  

Nicki x


----------



## jarjj

Nicki

Soooo pleased for you  

Many congratulations



Joanne

xx


----------



## lroyle

Hi Ladies
How do i join this site i have had 2 donor eggs and icsi et on the 11/11/09
and am scared to do anything at the moment, when is the best time to test as mfs has give me the test date of the 30/11/09.
 

Lisa


----------



## lollipops

Although my OTD is tomorrow-I did a test this morning and its a BFN- can't say I'm suprised I knew it would be a BFN-I'm in full flow bleeding wise now-Its so hard to pull myself together but I am trying-


Good-luck for the rest of the testers today- 
Sorry to all the others who's dreams have been shattered today- 
Nicki-congrats hunny!!! 


Sunbeam-try and test again tomorrow hunny-just to be sure


----------



## mackster

Lolli...I thought of you when first waking up...sorry to hear it was a BFN   ...I know it feels horrible,and it's easy for me to say this..but it is still the day before test day.Have you got DH at home with you this am?
Sending u loads of   and if it remains the ugly BFN tomorrow am..know that you can have a break...drink over Christmas..relax (maybe go on mini break somewhere nice with DH)then do it with your lovely frosties in early Feb...xx


Congrats to Nicki...  

Welcome to lroyal...you will love the support network on this site...I don't know how I've coped w/o it!!
You wwill have to refrain from testing till at least the 29th..as it will gv you a false reading till then.Most of us have attempted to take at least a week,,if not a few days off work-to put our feet up and try to stay calm...we here if you need us.

Good luck to all other testers today...

  to Donna...have you thought of the next step yet hun?

AFM..I have had bnad cramping all night..am so scared AF is coming..still have 7 days to wait...am freaking out.Meant to be in office today..think I'm going to lose my job-as sooo not keen to go in!!Cookie and Nequila-are you guys feeling AF like at all?any other symptoms?

Love to all xx


----------



## jarjj

Lollipop - sending lots of   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Deannericho

aww    to those of you with bfn's.. I am sorry to read your news.. I hope your all working out what your next strp on the journey is and focusing on that.  

congrats to Nicki long x 

Deanne x


----------



## lexie

Morning girls
           
Lollipop-like Mackster I really thought of you this morning honey.But test again tomorrow you just never know. 

lroyle- hi love THIS SITE IS FANTASTIC.Everyone is very supportive of each other which is just what you need during this emotional time.I too am at MFS. I had 2 5 day embies put back on Sun 8th and am waiting to test on Sat 21st which seems forever away. I am very tempted to test on Wed 18th which is when the IVF preganacy calculator says I can test but maybe I'LL HOLD OUT!!!

Nickilong- congratulations to you on your  !!

DonnaB-Am sorry to hear about your BFN  

Grejka and Sofka-thanks for the reassurance girls I'm hoping and   that AF doesn't rear her head!!

AFM-Have had a few tears over the weekend then of course the piece de resistence was the spotting I had last night before bed so full on sobs and worrying. This morning woke at 3 a.m went to the loo nothing on the loo roll then have been twice this morning and NOTHING. I now of course am super analysing EVERY twinge and niggle!!Am very gingerly hoping that its late implantation bleed and not AF starting slowly.Only time will tell I guess. I just hate the fact that I spend so much of my life wishing it away and the 2ww is no different!!!
Now off to a pals house to walk his alsation puppy and a spot of lunch.That'll kill a couple of hours!!xx


----------



## lollipops

Mackster and Lexi-thankyou so much-your very lovely ladies-I cant thankyou enough! Best of luck for you ladies....


----------



## Missy_Repper

HI ALL

I got a       OMG

First cycle on clomid cant belive it

Praying for everyone else


----------



## jarjj

Missy

So please for you, many congratulations

Joanne

xx


----------



## Tweety1

Hi all,

I really don't know what to think.  Have been bleeding since yesterday - quite heavy with some clots.  Went for my test today and it's come back BFP.

It could be one of the two embies coming away or it could be that I'm in the middle of miscarrying at the moment.  I'd started getting my head around an expected BFN, so now I'm back in the mental torture of the waiting game all over again.  Got to go back for another blood test on Wednesday.

Nicki, Missy Repper - congratulations ladies.

lollipops, Donna     so sorry ladies.

Good luck everyone due to test.

Tweety
xxxxxxx


----------



## mackster

Oooh Tweety...try not to stress.The general consensus on here is that loads of women bleed after and during BFP results...could be old blood..or as you say one of the embies pulling away.Is it worth calling the clinic and chatting to a nurse?
It's so hard there is no medical back up,eh?xx


----------



## sazzle73

Tweety i am in the same boat as you, been bleeding for 3 days but keep getting positive. decided to see my GP and had bloods taken to test my level of HCG and will get result tomorrow - it's torture not knowing either way isn't it


----------



## scillymoos

Hi

Pleased to report a BFP for me today.  Delighted!

Scillymoos


----------



## Tweety1

scillymoos congratulations hun.

Mackster - my clinic do a blood test and my HCG level was 98, but we will only know when they do another on Wednesday and see if it's doubled.  The nurse was really supportive, but as she said, there's absolutely nothing they can do and we just have to wait and see.

Sazzle   really hope we both have good news soon hun.


----------



## ✿Penny✿

well levels have dropped further so will miscarry, at least we got this far. We will try again soon xxx    
and it's my birthday today!!!


----------



## sazzle73

penny sorry to hear your news, i think i am destined to be following you, still bleeding, still getting positive test results. Waiting on blood level tomorrow


----------



## ✿Penny✿

I don't what is worse to have got this far or to have simply not got pregnant? I'm gutted but have to remind myself that everything happens for a reason & hope that we have much more luck next time...it just simply wasn't meant to be xxx


----------



## cookies81

so sad to see the BFN's but its part of this evil gambling game  hope u ladies find the strenght to try again soon cause when u get that BFP its sooooooooo worth it  
mackster:all my symptoms  have dissappered!except a iky wet feeling down below tiny cramps  i hate this wait


----------



## mackster

Cookie..I was just going to write and see if you out there..I am freaking as VERY AF feeling at mo...

Don't stress abt no symptoms..as that is meant to be good I think!!Wet might just be progesterone fall out?? 

I just hope AF stays away.   I took yet another day off work today..can't bear it.I was coping so much better last week.Wish I was on that flight back to Oz today!!!

Thoughts to Penny and Tweety..   ...just when you think it's over..there is more waiting,eh??

Girls who have recently had a BFP..can you tell us if you had bad AF type tummy cramps duting 2ww?xx


----------



## cookies81

mackster:AFcramps r normal i was told, justwishing this 2ww over


----------



## mackster

I know babes..it sucks!!!

Are you AF crampy too then?Are you taking baths still?

Not sure how am going to get through this week...wish I was totally signed off from work!!

Are your (.)(.) still sore?

xx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Lexie, Cookies... totally get the thing about wishing your life away... today has gone on and on forever and feeling really down  

Looked up IVF calculator and it said I should test tomorrow... clinic said Friday What is IVF calculator and is it reliable Really just need to know where I am now, even if I know things could still change.

The thing that bothers me most is possibility of getting BFP due to drugs still in system cos I don't know if I could bear the disappointment of BFP turning into BFN. I took 2nd HCG shot on 7th Nov... does anyone know how long it hangs around

Nellie xx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Mackster I'll do you a swop cos I'm soooo bored you come sit on my sofa and watch daytime TV and I'll go to work for you!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## sazzle73

up to 14 days Nellie so don't test yet


----------



## mackster

Hiya Nellie....pls come and take my job off my hands!!Ha!!

I had my release injection on night of 4th and am not allowed to test till 22nd...if that helps answer your q Nellie..

What is this IVF calculator?

x


----------



## amberboo

only 4 more sleeps to go until the highly antisipated friday morning tinkle. I bought some so called NHS tests off ebay today and am hoping they dont deliver until thurs to keep me from testing early, saying that I also hope they arrive in time for Friday.

Mackster and Cookie, I've the same symptoms and am driving myself mad analizing so made sure I wrote a diary of each day with times of symptoms so I can compare to any further cycles (fingers crossed I wont need it) my boobs are a little achey, much less than they would be prior to most of my periods, mine usually feel like giant bruises just before an AF, I have to hold them on the way to the loo in the night cos they usually hurt so much.

Very moody today and tearful too I could make an arguement out of just about anything today, bloody hormones.

Sorry to read of the recent BFN and WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for the BFP's

xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Tweety - just wanted to say I have everything crossed for you, (sazzle73 you to honey  )  that your bleeding subsides and your hcg has doubled by Wednesday    

 x x 

 to all x x


----------



## mackster

Hey BTW..has anyone watched the Octomum docco on channel 4.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/octomom-me-and-my-14-kids/4od#3009375

.it's still online-good to pass the time!!
Ohhh man..she had quite an IVF result...xx

/links


----------



## Fire Opal

Wanted to ask, my (.Y.) really hurt, if i bend over and they hang its not nice   , feel really heavy to. been like it a few days so can't be my little ones. its those dam squrty yuk things.

Had a bit of a shakey few hours, feeling really on edge and funny  

fo


----------



## lexie

Hi girls

F O-my boobs have been bizarre tender and swollen then no pain but still bigger than usual.Busting (excuse the pun!!) out of my 34Bs!!!!
My tummy is also having a party some very odd sensations this afternoon but not like AF pains so I'm just petting it down to the usual culprits the pessaries!!!!

Mackster-As for Octomum she is definitely a walking advertisement for "Be careful what you wish for!!!" T
Seems so unfair though that she gets 8 whilst there's women desperate to have just 1!(Not to mention her other 6!!!)

Amberboo- you test a day before me.I've had the tears and tantrums not to mention feeling very hot in bed and waking up at stupid o'clock for an hour driving myself bonkers!!!

Tweety and Sazzle- keeping EVERYTHING Xd for you  

Nellie the 2nd - I know what you mean about testing early.Have read somewhere that the trigger shot can stay in your system for up to 14 days but it depends on what strength it was.The calculator says I can do a HPT Wed although the clinic said to do Sat morn.Bit of a dilemma I know but don't want to get wrong results   so might just have to drag it out til OTD!!!!

AFM-brown spotting stopped this morning after last nights appearance but surfaced ever so slightly this afternoon.Bizarre sharp shooting pains on and off.Just gotta wait and see I guess.
Hope you all have a nice relaxing evening xx


----------



## amberboo

LOL Lexie, I hadn't put the 2 together but I have also been REALLY hot in bed, and 3 nights ago I was awake from 4-7am, tried everything to get myself back to sleep and just couldn't. good job my husband is away as I'd be driving him mad.

Good luck, only 5 more sleeps for you, fingers crossed for a week full of BFP's.

xxx


----------



## amberboo

also I cant remember the link but the trigger shot amounts were

10000 up to 14 days
5000 up to 10 days
2500 up to 7 days

I had 10000 so not testing until 14dpo 15 dptrigger


----------



## sofka

Hi there ladies, 

So sorry to hear your news lolli, hope u ok, but still fingers crossed for tomo.

Hi Iroyle - hello hello, sure you'll find the site helpful and ladies lovely, even if just a place to check that everyone else is going slightly crazy too.

Mackster, hang in there, sure cramping isn't a bad sign, just I understand a worrying one.  But I think we'd all worry about anything right now.

Lexie, hope you good. I had a really weepy weekend and woke up in a sweat last night too, which is something new during this 2ww... so wondering why I'd get a new symptom when been on the same drugs for over a week??

Hi mon bebe looks like we've got the same test date, so no doubt I'll be bothering you to check if we have same symptoms over next few days.  All getting a bit tense now.  Not sure which of you came up with the classic phrase 'Knickerwatch' but I'm definately on it, can't help running to check all still ok every hour!! 

take care Soph x x 

So sorry if I've missed you out, but many congrats to the BFPs  and lots of hugs  to BFNs so sorry.


----------



## cookies81

ladies Im slowly losing my mind  everytime i think about my otd i get a panic attack   wats wrong with me yesterday i couldnt keep my eyes open now im just sleepless  agggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh. tell me seriously wat should I be feeling on the 2nd week of the 2ww?


----------



## sofka

Hi Cookies

I'm afraid I don't think there is any answer to how you should feel in 2ww.  But anxious is probably guaranteed.  All the symtoms I get can be put down to progesterone, and they come and go so none the wiser too. Sorry no help but in the same boat.  hope to get off to sleep ok later Soph x


----------



## cookies81

thanks sophie, aghhhhhhhhhhh, only 6 days to go though yeeeeeeeey!


----------



## sofka

Hi Cookies, 

I'm testing on Friday! Wanting Friday to come along quickly but at the same time terrified about testing and want to put it off.  Not knowing means things are still possible.  Couldn't test early! Aghhhh -ing in harmony! x


----------



## laylee

HI Cookie

No real way to know how you are supposed to feel,lots of ladies seem to have different symptoms or none at all and still get a positive result so I think just try not to think too much about it (easier said than done!!!)
I think its all over for me as stupidly and against better advice from ladies on this forum did a test this morning 3 days before OTD and got a very clear negative result. Devasted as I cant see it changing but for some reason I think Id believed it was going to work, even though its only my first time. 
Congrats to all those that got a +ive result,   to those that didnt, and   for those still to test.
xxxx


----------



## sofka

laylee, you're too early.  It isn't over yet, 3 days is a long time for things to change.  Sending you    thoughts and wishes.  Soph x


----------



## amberboo

Sofka, I'm testing Friday too, Good luck, I can see me sleeping thurs night at all, I recon I'l be up at 1 minute past midnight peeing on that stick.


----------



## laylee

Thanks Sofka, hope you are right! Wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## belster

Hi ladies

Still lurking about on this thread seeing how you're all doing - hope you don't mind!

Sorry to hear of the BFN's  

Congrats to all the BFP's  

A couple of comments which might help from what I have experienced: -

Mackster and anyone else concerned re AF pains: I did get them before I got my BFP, in my case I got them 2 days before OTD. Everyone's different, but just wanted to reassure that it's not necessarily a bad thing if you do get them!

Laylee and anyone getting an early BFN: I tested last Wednesday and got a BFN, then tested on Saturday (my offficial OTD) and it was a BFP - so it's not over til the fat lady sings as the saying goes!

Good Luck to all those waiting to test...
B XXX


----------



## laylee

Thanks B and congrats on BFP x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies

Have had DIUI today so have just started 2WW - OTD 29th Nov.  I was on clomid and trigger jab and have started cyclogest tonight.

Let the madness commence  

Good luck everyone   
Jovi x


----------



## mackster

Thx Belster..do keep lurking around,,,we may need you to calm us down  !!How you going?
I hope you are right re AF pains..although me not testing till nxt Sun...

Cooks..you feeling better now  ??I hv been quite upset tonight as I know my body and feel so AF like...hope this is  a symptom and not fricken AF.I wish the cramps would go away....no sign of implant yet either (long live the knickerbocker check)

Welcome to the nuthouse Jovigirl!!  

Fingers crossed for you Laylee..i agree,sounds way to early to test!!

Night to everyone else...

Lolli..hope you ok tonightxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Mack how ya feeling this am, i'm about 3 days behind you, hope ya feeling better than me  

I've been up since 6.30   really restless and my skin is really itchy and sweaty  
really struggled last night and today, feeling down and fed up, sick and tummy feels funny.

Soz of being    just fed up with all these drugs i've taken over the past few years, my poor body.

Fo


----------



## mackster

Awww Ceri..you are lovely    ..I woke up early yet again and was hoping AF pains would go away...I raced to check online to see if any of my FF buddies cd make me feel better...and there you were  !!!Thanks for reassuring me!!It is such a rollercoaster...from being so chipper and positive last week..to this worrying AF concern this week!

I know what you mean abt reading the thread,,,it's like an ongoing soap opera..way better than Eastenders!!!Hope we are not acting like a bunch of hypochondriacs!!

Fire Opal...am ok thanks,hv taken another day off work-as AF pains have taken over my body and brain.  
How are you feeling babes?Pls stay positive.   .the lack of sleep and itchy skin etc is prob as you say..these crazy drugs working their way outta our bods.Does your tummy feel like AF or just nauseous?
Do u have time off work today?If so,why not see if you can get a gfriend to take you to the cinema..or lunch??

How are you,   Cookie and Nequila this am?Do you guys feel AF like at all?Sorry..am obsessing!!

Lolli...what you up to? 

   To all testers today..hv everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi Mack

Yes have mild af pain, lay on the sofa last night with a pillow pushed into my tummy.
Lucky i work from home and have put work on hold til xmas, which is lucky. i used to have my own shop but after 6mths of clomid and 1st ivf i had to close as was so ill   

does your work know what your going though, glad you have another day to rest

fo


----------



## mackster

Hey FO, 

Yah,I told them on EC day...I don't think they understand importance of taking time off..but am going to work from home computer...sooo all cool.

You have a lovely restful day and remember PMA is everything in this crazy game!!!   

Good luck to everyone testing xx


----------



## tanisha

Hi just wanted to say that when i went in fo rmy result on otd i went to the clinic crying as my AF pains had got so severe i just knew it was coming, so  to all of you assuming AF is on its way and its all over, thats not true, you could have some good news waiting for you.

I am now 4weeks and 4days and the only sypmtoms i have are sore (.)(.), constipation and AF pains.

good luck to all testers

tansiha


----------



## cookies81

HI 2ww ladies  hows every1?

Hey mac, nequila! Mac i havent slept a wink  last night worried an runin to the loo cause i thought b***h has arivved and i woke up couple of hrs ago chirpy and happy but know i can feel the desperation creeping up on me 
FO sweety sorry about ur rough night


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies!!

Mackster and F O-pleased to see I am not the only early riser despite having no work!!! Those AF type pains are so blummin annoying aren't they?Why can't they invent pessaries with no side effects then we'd definitely know what was what!!!

Cookies-you are not alone honey I am definitely one step closer to the nuthouse!!If there is something I HAVEN'T Googled regarding this treatment and particularly this 2 WW then it aint worth knowing about!!

Belster- please continue lurking you may be the fine line between us and insanity!!

Tanisha- thanks for the reassurance that its not necessarily over because of AF type pains.When my sister got her BFP she was amazed as she had such terrible period pains she nearly didn't bother testing!

Laylee-definitely test again on your correct date lots of ladies have had a very nice surprise on their actual OTD 

Amberboo- just as well your husband is away!!I had yet another hot night in bed and then this morning when DH kissed me Bye he said see you later Rocky.I asked what he meant and apparently I punched him in the face last night OOOOOOOOOPS!!!!!

Sofka-Welcome to the sweats!! Just think we have all this too look forward to in our 50s too!!

Jovigirl-Well done for getting this far and Welcome to the madness!!x

AFM-well a visit to the loo this a.m had produced some dark brown "bits". I remember someone saying that brown blood is good red blood bad so am just clinging to the hope that its implantation bleeding and not AF. This has been happening on and off now since Sunday night. The sharp pains I had were probably just yet more wind (Great!) as feel a lot less gripey today.
Only 96 hours til I can test!! xx


----------



## mackster

Tanisha..thx for that post..it gives me and my bloated tummy hope    

Cookies..I know re sleep deprivation!! What is b....h mean?Is that AF..am I losing the plot ??  
Yah,I kept checkin to see if flo had reared her ugly mug...so far so good..but why do we have the AF pain..doesn't make sense..unless it's the drugs giving us bad tummys..but it sure does feel like AF 

What's on the cards today?I am just doing some work on computer..then going to take a stroll to the gym (just for a shower mind you...wish I could swimmmmm)..then maybe little poke around shops before returning to my trustey couch.

Lexie..laughing hard at you giving your DH  an upper cut!!Haaaa..  ..that brown bleeding sounds goooood!!!I keep checking to see if my little embies have burrowed away in there!!And as for the windy situation...could they give us any more degrading symptoms??I feel like an angry, windy battery hen  .

BTW..do you think if two embies are inside and one leaves (Miscarries)..do you think that cd be causing the AF pain?

Remember..PMA   

Hiya Belster!! 

We are almost there..not long nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwxxx


----------



## cookies81

i got some brown blood now when wiping not optimistic  but will ignore it


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Morning ladies  

Ooh I had lie in til 8 o clock... Luxury!!!

Moped about all day yesterday so in evening DP told me to get dressed & put me in taxi and took me for dinner! That cheered me up!!!

Good luck testers...

Nellie xx


----------



## mackster

Cookie..brown is good,silly!!Don't be upset!!!Means they have been setting up shop in there xx
Nellie..are you allowed on moped?I am dying to jump on mine..but not sure xx


----------



## lexie

Cookies- COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND HOW YOU FEEL!!!!!!  Lets just try and stay really  and pray that its just our embies settling in for the duration x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello again, took myself off to bed a few hrs ago and feel a bit better for it, still feel sick and itchy.
 no brown for me yet  

As for side effects, hate them. as for my 2 little ones i just don't feel like their in there.  

tanisha - fab news 4 weeks pg, well done hun  

To Cookie, Lexie, Nellie, Mack thank you for all being here even if you are all stark raving mad                     

Couldn't get though this with out you crazy cats  

fo


----------



## serenfach

*For anyone having af pains and / or brown blood*: I'm 5 weeks today and af pains are as bad as they were in the 2ww [I didn't have any implantion bleed] I went to have my bloods done because I was panicking - the results came back fine and on target, so please don't worry. It can be caused by swelling from your ovaries, the after effects of EC [it's quite a big op they do at EC!] and it could also be due to hormones levels and uterus contractions from implantation..

Between 2 of my friends, they've suffered 5 m/c and they said they had no pain at any time with any of them, but that they had bright red blood with each of them [so brown blood isn't necessarily a bad thing, either - I was told it is old blood that can sometimes be old implantion bleed that never actually left you at the time or old blood from your af that never was]

You might also find that your sore bbs and any other drug related symptoms might lessen as OTD gets closer - it happened to me and again, I panicked, but clinic advised me it's due to all the changes going on in my body - there's a lot happening in there!!

I'm lurking, as you might have gathered.. good luck everyone


----------



## cookies81

serenfach: thanx sweety I wil hold on to ur words fiercly!


----------



## mackster

Lurk away Serenfach...you just totally put me at ease..thank you thank you thank you....  
btw..love the new piccy..

How you feeling Cookie?xxone more day almost over...hee hee,how bad are we wishing our lives away..xx


----------



## cookies81

mackster: more postive now i will have this baby in 8 months


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi girls, 

Jus wanted to ask a really silly question but is any1 on cyclogest suppositories??  i am and i put one in the female region 4 the 1st time last night and i found it to be really waxey when i popped to loo in middle of night for the 2,3, 4 th time.....is that what you experience? I have put them in the other end now but that jus gives me wind. lol the joys eh??  I dont know if im doing too much too...even though im not doing an awful lot but i feel im walking on egg shells....i know what will be will be...and only nature decides but this is the closest i have got...and i dont want to fail.....

pressure  

heres hoping the   goes ok and quick....it feels like 4 eva!!!


love to you all and fingerz crossed

girliepinx xx


----------



## serenfach

No worries, girls  I'm no expert by any means! but I'm a week or two ahead of you, so any Q's just ask.. if I can help, I will Xx

I LOVE the >>   << Hell yeah!  Keep that attitude going no matter what!


----------



## serenfach

girliepinx   I can't use the 'front door' as it's just too messy and I was afraid I was losing more of the progesterone than I was managing to keep.. so I'm afraid the 'backdoor' is my only option. It's just easier, even though it does make me windy, too 

As for doing too much.. well I vacuumed yesterday - wish I hadn't. I could feel my stomach muscles tugging, so I won't be doing that again for a while. Washing up, dusting, generally clearing up papers and magazines etc has been fine for me, but I was advised not to climb, lift or stretch.. so hanging washing out, getting things out of the top of my wardrobe and even carrying a 4 pinter of milk down from the local shop is a no-no for the time being. Of course, everyone is different.. whatever you feel comfortable doing I guess


----------



## mackster

Cookie...whoohoo..that's the attitude!! Me too then... I say   to the blasted AF...bugger off!!!!
Kind of wish I had some brown spotting..so I knew they were still in there...I know no sign is good also..buttt

Wierd to think we will have our babies on the same/or very close day!!  

Girlieinpix...I always use the   for the bullets..stays in better-just before you go to sleep is best,so there is no falling out.I have been going on long walks and generally trying to take it easy for 2 weeks....but hv carried few grocery bags which were heavy.. 

Thx again Serenfach..

Lolli..you around??You ok babes??x


----------



## **girliepinx**

Thanx mackster im thinking   is best option too.... i got to take em 1 morning and 1 night time...  

serenfach--- i desperately want to hoover but jus up and down stairs all day to wee is enough   lol    i dont want to feel precious but i dont wanna do too much....   dh asked me last night if i should be on my hands and knees clearing up his hair from the floor(after cutting it)...lol...i told him it wasnt strenuous!! oh bless at least he aint makin me do!!! true very true front door too messy as i found out last night!!!

cheers guys....

  for us all...xxx


----------



## Spring123

I hope I can join in - I've been lurking for a little while but don't post/read too much as I just find it too upsetting.

Currently halfway through the tww hell.

Had a 5day Blast transfer last wedneday (11th) but since saturday, only 3 days after transfer I've started having brown blood.  Rang my doctor - just have to sit tight.  arrggghhhhh.  Just wanted something done about it.  Am still having brown blood now and it's slowly increasing.  Test day isn't until sunday so I'm getting a bit desperate.  Weirdly calm today but an absolute mess yesterday even though the back ache has started today.

What is another worry is that I have brown blood every month from around day 18 to the end of the month when I get my period - I was told that this bleeding would be controlled with drugs which is obviously isn't.  It's not a Luteal problem as I have a 'proper' period but that's another issue - we've never found out where this bleeding is coming from and feel that no one is listening to me as I'm sure it's contributing to the problem ie. unexplained.

Anyhow, has anyone experience brown blood so soon after transfer and got a positive result?

Sorry about the moan - just cannot cope with this much longer.


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi all...

Tanisha thanks for your encouragement... I have sore (.)(.), constipation and AF pains (on and off), but no spotting, sickness, sweats, itching... so far, so I have hope!!! 

Mackster I meant moped as in mo-pd (not mow-ped!) as in to mope, or shuffle around the house feeling sorry for yourself!!! Hold off on the mow-ped for just a bit longer eh?! Sounds like fun though to blow away a few cobwebs!

Spring... welcome  You can cope and you will! It seems that brown blood is not as bad as red from what people are saying on here, but I don't know about your situation I'm afraid so I wouldn't want to say the wrong thing... All we can do is keep strong and keep hoping    

Nellie xx


----------



## lroyle

Hi Ladies 
Thanks for your support but would just like to know if anyone has had bfp without a implantion bleed as i am now on day 5 and am still waiting  feel a bit down today, is their any other sign's to watch out for. congrats to all the bfp and good luck for all the ones ready to test.

Take care  for every one
Lisa 
xxx


----------



## ashjee

I did 

I have 3 grown up children and never had an implantation bleed - dont worry hun

Love n hugs ash


----------



## cookies81

im out the game ladies red blood and af cramps    thanx 4 all ur support an hope u all get ur bfp


----------



## mackster

Do not give up little buddy.  Cookie,

Loads of girls had red blood..then tested and it was BFP.Maybe just stay rested for a few days..if you type in bleeding during 2ww..you will see loads of success stories.Easy for me to say..but remember I have AF cramps too..it's not over till that stick gives you the result....

Pls also write to one of the embryologists on this site..they might gv you answers..

Thinking of you hon.,,must be terrifying...xx


----------



## amberboo

Sorry about red blood Cookie  

I've also got AF pains 2day and am convinced it my is coming. they are contraction type pains that are running down my legs, just like I get with AF.


----------



## sky7

Hi All

I know it is worrying Cookie but others have had BFP with it so keep  .

I have had AF pains today and this morning they were alot worse I really thought that would be it.  My test day is 23/11 but I am going to test Sunday but I am convinced that I will not get that far and AF will arrive like clockwork on Friday.

Even changed my hair appointment to this Saturday so I don't have to go anywhere the weekend after the test day the following weekend.  I know I am being very negative and am already feeling that it has not worked but I am trying desperately not to get my hopes up as I know it is a very long shot being my first time as well and my age.

I just could not get comfortable last night with my sore bbs they were far worse but today changed again, I just don't know what to think and I am just wishing my life away until Sunday.  I too am on Cyclogest and using back door as my consultant said it was an easier option,  I assume he knows from people telling him!!  I have googled Cyclogest and it says it is used for PMT so cannot see if it is that giving me sore bbs.  Is it the trigger shot still?  Sorry to go on.

I am just ending day 6 post ET and have not had any implant bleeding either!

Good luck to all the testers in waiting


----------



## lexie

Evening girls
               sadly it looks like its all over for me  I now have had a visit from the  and have tremendous AF pains and its now changed to red which always spells danger.Off to get pads as the pantyliners are way too insufficient! now! Am absolutely gutted and have cried most of the day so eyes look like bull frogs!!

Cookies-really really feel for you honey as I know exactly how you feel. 

My DH wants me to stay positive but I guess we just know our own bodies. Yes I had 2 blasts transferred and maybe there's a slim chance that they or at least one of them has survived the rocky ride.Lets put it this way though if I get a BFP on Saturday then I really will believe in miracles!!

Wishing everyone else every success on this VERY emotional journey.I'll check in and let you all know for definite the outcome but I'm certain it'll be a BFN.


Take care girls and all the best xx


----------



## sky7

Keep your chin up Lexie you never know      I will be thinking of you.


----------



## amberboo

Sorry Lexie,    



xxxx


----------



## mackster

That's what I wonder Lex...maybe one could survive?Does anyone out there now if this is possible?Maybe the bleeding and AF pain is from one embie leaving?? 

Thinking of you both Cookie and Lex...


----------



## sazzle73

don't give up just yet girls, whilst i don't have a definite answer yet, remember i started with my Af friday night and it has followed type and still getting pregnancy test as positive, had my first blood result today and it is at 60, taking bloods again tomorrow and will get result on thursday so I am not out of the game yet. A girl on another board bled for 11 days and is now 6 weeks pregnant with one baby so please don't give up until you have done a test xx I will of course let you know my outcome on thursday,


----------



## cookies81

AF here full flow


----------



## lexie

Thanks for all the kind words girls.
Your support,advice and humour in this thread has been priceless.
I am clinging on to the vague hope that there is still a chance for me.Tempted to start testing tomorrow as the IVf pregnancy calculator says I can.No harm in it as I'm prepared for it to  be a BFN judging by the turn up of AF.Am now going to bury my head in a Ben & Jerry's cos I think I blummin deserve it after the day I've had!xxx


----------



## K O L

I started with mild AF pains yesterday, and today they have developed into worse cramps, and I have red blood when I wipe but still not full blown AF.  Willing AF to stay away but having read a few things on here I'm not losing hope!!!  I was all doom and gloom earlier but I now have hope!  Many people bleed on 2ww and still get pregnant!  It can happen!  I'm 11 days past 2 day transfer now, and test day isn't until next Monday!


----------



## amberboo

Ladies, I am really sorry, Fingers crossed for you all    

xxx


----------



## sofka

hi there, lexie and cookies so sorry, but do hang on in there, you never know.    

seranfach, really helpful post thank you, I appear to be getting less and less symptoms, boobs don't even feel like rocks anymore.  Wish my rolls of extra tummy I seem to have gathered over the last 2 months of treatments would bugger off too  tho. 

Getting really worried as I've had a manic 2 weeks at work, travelling all over with suitcase and everything, worried I should have been at home with my feet up!   after reading tonight!!

oh well done now... sleep well all

good luck for tomorra testers.    thoughts

Sophx  x


----------



## halleberry1

Im a silly person and have tested early and got a negative. Is it at all possible that this could be a wrong answer? Does anyone know? I used a digital testing clearblue platinum plated one. Wast of money wish I hadnt done it! I need smacking with a wet fish! Does anyone out there have any words of wisdom for me Im really fed up now.


----------



## mackster

Halle B... naughty...    ..will beat you with the      pee stick!!

It is prob a false negative reading as it's still two days away...   

Step away from the hi tech pee sticks missy!!

xx
ps.loads of FF chicks have had BFP after an early bad reading..


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies- Sorry I havent been on much since my bad news but just needed some time to try and get my head around it all-

To all you ladies who are bleeding right now (you know who you are)-  Its horrible isnt it-Like people say-don't give in till your OTD-there are ladies who bleed and get BFP. I know its hard to stay focused while your bleeding heavierly-trust me I know how hard it is-but don't give in until your OTD-I'll be keep checking on how your all doing! 

Halleberry -of course theres a chance it could be wrong-hang in there till your OTD hun!  

All you ladies with AF pains-try not to think the worst-your tummy pains could be anything-and no always a sign of AF.

AFM-well,Today was my OTD -even though I knew it hadnt worked-my clinic made me re-test today and no suprise it was a BFN. I wasnt even the slightest bit hopefull it would be positive-my AF is probably the worst I've ever had-I've been doubled over with pain at times. Its like AF really wants to rub my face in it!! Rotten Cow!!
But mentally I'm abit stronger today-because I work with kids my boss has suggested I take the rest of the week off to come to terms with it all properly-dont know if she thinks I some some sort of pshyco women??!!! I'm on the hunt for a new job anyway , and me and the DH are tempted to take a year out and travel around Oz-then come back and try with our Frosties-we'll see how we feel after xmas-might change our mind in time but right now I love the thought of getting away from it all!


Anyway-theres an essay of mega proportions here for you too read ladies!!! lol!! sorry to blab on and on! Good LUCK everyone!!!


----------



## halleberry1

Thank you lollipos and maxter just dont know what to think was so sure it had worked. Want to hide in my bed and no go to the loo for two more days until test date. xx Thank you for your suport xxxxx


----------



## halleberry1

Lollipops im sending you a special big hug, you should be proud of yourself for all you have gone through it takes amazing srength and guts in my opinion.    Oz sounds like a great plan wish we could do something like that. lots of love xxxx


----------



## ellen31419

Cookies and Lexie, thinking of you both at this really hard time. KOL, fingers crossed that the blood eases off soon.
Lollipops, i work work with children too and had the whole of last week off. Back to work yesterday and it was so much harder than i thought it would be. Its wise to take some time off and just concentrate on yourself. Me and my hubby travelled around Oz for 6 months and it truly was one of the greatest experinces of my life...i highly recommend it.
5 more sleeps till i test, still getting cramps but still no blood. me and hubby have decided that even if it turns out to be BFN, we would still rather manage to get to test day rather than AF arrive before hand. If it turns out to be BFN, at least we would have made it to that hurdle.
It really is wonderful to be able to talk to people who know exactly what im going through. Thankyou to all.

Good night to all and good luck to those testing tomorrow. 
Night, Ellen


----------



## Roxie

Hi Ladies,

I've just joined the thread. Been trying for a baby for 7 years.

1st IVF at Lister -   - OHSS
2nd IVF at Lister -   - OHSS
3rd IVF at  Oct/Nov CRGH - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   via HPT this evening, I don't know what to do with myself

EC - 27/10 (8 eggs from rt ovary) could not get to Lt Ovary due to previous surgery)
All 8 Fertilised 
5 went on to Blasts
5 Day embryo transfer on 01/11
Begged the unit to put 3 embies back but they would only put 2 back. Had to stop Oestrogen tablets as i was getting OHSS symptoms, Still on Clexane, Aspirin, cyclogest pessaries and Folic Acid?

Should have tested last sunday but couldn't bring myself to do it, was too scared. Breasts are quite sore so bought clearblue digital a today and its a big fat + sign. Does this mean what i think it means? or could it be the cyclogest?

I think I'll have to do another test again tomorrow morning. Am so scared.

Me - 41


----------



## cookies81

BFN  cofirmed today.
Thank u ladies for ur support and Ill be looking out for ur bfp's   
Lollie lets team up again I have 3 frosties too.  
mackster, Nequilla, make me proud test buddies got everything crossed for you!


----------



## laylee

Hi Cookies sorry to hear that. Thinking of you today. fingers crossed for next time, Im sure it will happen for you. x


----------



## amberboo

Really sorry Cookie, Good to see you looking to your next round      and loads of luck for your 3 little frosties.

xxx


----------



## mackster

Awwww Cookie..I'm gonna miss you on here. 
Did you do a pee stick test?Did they say this was still valid,even though it's not test day till Sun?Look at me clutching at straws still....

I am so pleased you have 3 lovely frosties..for some reason,all my pals who have had successful IVF have done it 2nd time with frosties!!Let us know when you'll be starting again babes!!You take care o yourself!!!  

Roxie..how did your test go this am?? 

AFM..still hv v sore tummy,but can't tell if AF pains or just upset tum from   bullets.

Lolli...going to Oz is A GREAT IDEA..I would strongly advise it!!I have been trying to get my DH to go back with me for over 3 years.It seems I have married the only English guy who doesn't like Oz....  

I actually wrote a book about living/moving to Australia...so if you do decide to go,lemme know and Ill fwd you the link-you can still get it in book stores etc.A bit of sunshine is EXACTLY what you need right now!!
If you leave your job..what kind of career will you do?

Ellen..you will be testing same day as me and Nequila..and Sky too (if I remember rightly)

Good luck to all todays testers..pls give us some BFP's..xxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Morning all!

Cookies and Lexie... So sorry :-(

Roxie... Sounds like good news! 

AFM - Just sitting around eating bran! No news is good news in my world...

Hope everyone has a good and hopeful day,

Nellie xx


----------



## Nequila

Cookies   but there are still 4 more sleeps until test day  

Mackster how are things with you today? 

I've got pains this morning - no bleeding or spotting so far but quite sharp pains low down and slightly to the right.  Have phoned the clinic just to put my mind at rest and am waiting for a nurse to call me back, but may be a while.  It's ok when I lay down, as proven by laying in a spare room upstairs at work for 10 minutes!

Will be back later

xx


----------



## mackster

Nequila...I had pains all day yesterday and Monday..I took a paracetamol last night and they have gone.I also think I had a bit of a dodgy tummy from drugs.It could be your embies nestling in..
Did hospital call you back?How are you coping at work today?

Cookie..still thinking of you..  ..did hospital say the test would work early?

Neillie...I think the same re no news is a good sign!!Just wish this week would hurry the heck up!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## little a

i haven't been on here the past few days because i've been all over the place emotionally.  AF didn't arrive yesterday or the day before, which is much longer than i've ever gone with my past tx's, so i was quietly    that this would be the one.  But this morning i've just had browny red stuff which is the way af always starts.  i am so sure its all over for me.  I don't have any pg symptoms which i'm sure id have if i was pg.  All my cramping stopped yesterday.  Now nothing, just this browny/redish stuff.  I don't know what to do now.  That was my 4th tx, i don't know if i can go through it all a fifth time.


----------



## mackster

Hang in there little areca..my cramps mostly stopped yesterday too..and I also hv no symptoms..am not tired and my boobs less sore.When are you meant to test?xx


----------



## Nequila

Little Areca don't give in yet!

Clinic just called me back, basically suggested just ovaries getting back into shape but to call again if gets worse or feel more bloated.  Nurse was really nice and didn't make me feel like I was worrying over nothing.  Feeling a bit happier now and pains are calming down a bit.  She suggested I rest when I get home in the evening, so I told her that by the time I get in from work all I want to do is sleep anyway so it's sofa and feet up every night!

Will now stop panicking (hmmm) and try and find some work to do to keep me busy.

Mackster, nice to know I'm not alone in funny pains coming and going!

xx


----------



## little a

tomorrow, mackster.  I can't get my hopes up as i've been here far too many times.  I am just feeling numb.


----------



## sazzle73

well i am still pregnant according to the HPT had bloods today again so will know tomorrow if i have one little fighter in there or I have miscarried. the waiting is torture...


----------



## peabrain

Hello everyone, I'm new on here but been lurking for a bit... just wanted to ask some advice - I had EC 2 weeks ago today so am 4 days away from test date... but have been having the most awful stomach cramps & pains - to the extent that I'm bent double & it keeps me awake... I know I've got a bit of fluid build up & hopefully it's just that or OHSS niggling about... it's fine in the morning & builds up over the day so I have a HEOUGE stomach by the evening.

Anyone else had similar?  

Good luck & fingers crossed for all testers today!

peabrainx


----------



## mackster

Sazzle..will be crossing everything for you honey!!    ....I have a good feeling about it!!Pls let us know the sec you do tomrw.

Peabrain..you will be testing on same day as me ...and it's funny,I have had same thing going on..although today..cramps hv gone down.Are you on cyclogest?Thk it may be a symptom of that...do u hv any other symptoms??let us know how u get on Sun xx

Everyone else..I feel like such a saddo..I am always checking the FF homepage....am leaving the house soon for an audition...so will stalking you all..xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello ladies, i'm the same as you. bloated, af pains and sharp little ones, feel sick.
Hang in there and rest  

Cookie         

I was brave and went down to our village toddler group to catch up with all my mum friends, they all know about our ivf and were all so lovely, they made me feel pg which is the first time, held their babies. want my body to feel motherly. Hope i haven't over done it.
Been getting af pain and now i've sat down on the sofa they are sharp pains. was planning on going food shopping today but might send DH out later instead. feeling sick so sat here eatting raw sugar snap peas ( my version of crisps) 

Oo oO forgot to say, we got a letter today to say our last little egg caught up and they have frozen it.    so so happy as we have a little ray of hope. bless it.

Fo


----------



## Tweety1

Hi all,

Really don't know what to say.  Had another blood test today and betas have doubled (98 - 200) since Monday.  Still bleeding, but much lighter - just hope that stops soon.  The clinic don't know what's happened...maybe I've miscarried one embie and the other's going well

First scan is booked for Tuesday 1st December so here starts another 2ww.

Mackster - hope your auditions gone well hun - let us know.

Sazzle - really hope you get good results from your b/t     

Good luck everyone who's due to test soon.

 to you all.

Tweety
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Welcome peabrain... You sound a lot like me! I had EC on 2nd so 2 days ahead of you I think... I test Friday. I have also had huge painful tummy, getting worse in evening which my clinic said is normal in OHSS. Seems to be a bit better the last few days although still some various pains and very easily tired. I am starting to try and go out for short trips (yesterday I walked slowly round the block!) but mainly have been either in bed or on the sofa now for 2 weeks :-( my only consolation is that I read that OHSS is more common in 'conception cycles' (and if you had HCG jab rather than pessaries, which I did)... Fingers crossed!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Tweety   you must be going   you poor thing   you still have ya little ones in there.

Nellie   for you hun  

FO


----------



## little a

my last bfn


----------



## kathyandadrian

hi all 

Please can I join in the 2ww message board 3rd time for me did 2 fresh cycles in May and August both BFNs    had FET Tuesday 17/11 OTD is 01DEC which is also our anniversary of our 1st date   

I am 41 and have 3 x 4 cell day 2 embryos onboard        can't beleive I am here again and needing all your support to get me through this         

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi Kathy... Welcome!

Thanks FO!

Little Areca you are only 35 years old... Why do you say it's all over We never know what life has in store for us around the corner... 

Nellie xx


----------



## amberboo

Welcome KAthy and good luck for this cycle.

Little Areca, is your test day not 2moro? 

Tweety, thats good news that your number is goin up, and I am glad your bleeding is subsiding, must be soo confusing for you, just goes to show bleeding really doesn't mean it is all over. Good luck for the next 2 weeks, Hang on in there little one/ones.


FO, good on you mixing with kids, I work with kids so have to mix with them but dont think it is a great idea to keep away from others with kids and pregnant people, it just makes it harder in the long run I think. Great that you have a frostie now too.

Mackster, glad your pains have eased, Good luck for the next few days and SUnday in particular.


Me, well I've still got AF pains that feel like contractions that run down my legs and some really sharp ones too. my boobs also hurt. I was totally convinced that AF was coming but now after 4 days of AF pains and no sign of any bleeding I am feeling more positive which is annoying me a bit as a BFN when feeling like it hasnlt worked is better than a BFN when I am feeling positive. Mind you a BFP would be GREAT either way. I have one more day to get through and can test friday AM. Cant bloody wait and am soooooo proud of myself having not peed on a stick yet. I live dangerously close to ASDA and could so easily pop there and buy one.

Good luck everyone
XXXX


----------



## mackster

Wowsers..a girl pops out for a few hours and it gets busy on here!!!

Little Areca..your test day si tomrw isn't it??If so..there is still     it will change!!Pls try not to work yourself up!!!

Good work Amber boo..I am guessing the wait will be worth it...   ..i thk your symptoms sound positive!!

Welcome to the nuthouse Kathy..wishing you loads of luck on this cycle..xx

Tweety...will cross everything for you...I am     they hang on in there xxx 

Nellie the 2nd..(who is the first btw??)  ..hang in there little lady...sounding VERY positive..  

FireOpal...that sounds like a brave step re toddler group...although they say being close to babies increases your mothering hormones...so drink it up!! 

Phew...sorry if hv left anyone else out..Nequila..did you make it thru the day?You have tom and friday off don't you?

Hi Peabrain...

AFM..Left the safety of my sofa and went in to town for a Sony audition..as you can imagine-it took yonks to get ready,hide the fat,make myself look less like an ageing drug riddled old woman and like a hip 30 something trendy Mum.Got all the way in there,waited in waiting room for 40 mins...only to be told.."Oh no..we are only seeing brunettes today"..I am blonde.Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..fricken agent got an ear full..as you can imagine.
So I decided not to waste the journey,and went to Prince Charles cinema..on the way felt like I had started bleeding-was trying to put my hands down my jeans to check (TMI??)..risked looking like a total pervert..so ran into French Connection and asked to try on a dress-and went in and did knicker check  
The coast was clear..no blood..for now.
Then I went to the cinema and felt it again,so had to keep running to the loos..couldn't really cop a feel there 

Anyhoooo..am safely home again..I dare say I wont venture out again tonight.I do have meetings tom am in the office though..I hope AF doesn't come then..or i will be devastated.

Best go..before I bore you all to tears..good luck for tomorrows testers...xxxx


----------



## amberboo

Mackster, you really are the queen of knicker checking, I cant beleive you were checking you pants in town, you crack me up. It is odd how it does seem to feel like we are bleeding and then nothing, talk about being paranoid.

PS can you send me the link to where I can get your book from, I used to live in WA as my ex husband is and Aussie.

xx


----------



## mackster

Amber boo..here it is..(nothing like a bit of self promotion)..Mackie is my nickname btw (incase you were looking for the link)

http://www.crimsonpublishing.co.uk/08973654255369038443/live-and-work-in-australia.html

I would send you a copy..only I don't hv any left!!Did you live in Perth?

xx

/links


----------



## Jostan

Hi Ladies,

Been watching this forum since ET on Saturday 14th nov, can i also join the list!!! - my test date is Thursday 26th.  Currently not working and trying to spend my time doing as little as possible!!  Finding this part the worst part of all the treatment, i guess as everything is completly out of my controll and we have to let nature take over!

Very sore (.)(.) !!! injecting Gestone each evening - those injections really are the final insult aren't they!!! still needs must!

Emotions up and down, changing from hour to hour, and if i hear 'keep positive' one more time... urgh!!!

Lots of luck to everyone on here, praying for lots of BFP's  

xxx


----------



## amberboo

THANKS, I'll have a look, I did my visa myself using a website called britishexpats, it was so helpfull, might be worth getting your book advertised on there.

NOOO not Perth I wish, unfortunately I picked a bloke who came from Geraldton, moving there broke us up, mind you glad it did now as I wouldnt be married to my lovely husband now. I just couldnt stand living in such a small town, I felt so cut off and just couldn't settle. If I ever went back to live it would be Melbourne, feels very homely there to me.


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi  Guys can i join this forum too, i have posted on here the other day but didnt ask if i could join??

Had my ET on sun 15th NOV and is our first cycle of icsi.....dont kno yet if we got any frosties yet...the clinic have not rung!!!

not sure how long to have off work and keep asking people how long they think...

due to go back on tues 24th nov and test date is fri 27th Nov... really not sure...

Thinking or actually having af pains but not sure....feel quite positive but not sure what to think...its jus the waiting...but i suppose waiting is not long really all things considered....

Cheers guys  for all your help already...truly amazing!!!


oh yeah what does OTD mean?? i think i get the TD but whats the '0'


Oh what to do about work


Only i can decide....


Good luck and lots of sticky vibes to all...  fingers crossed for all of you waiting for scans...


     for all of us...xxx


----------



## amberboo

Mackster, I was looking at the book thinking I recognise that title, and I have the old version of the book upstairs, crazy eh.

Jostan, Welcome to the thread, you'll be pleased to know we are all as crazy as eachother here, this 2w sure does send us loopy. Half way 2moro for you.

XX


----------



## mackster

AmberB..that is wierd!!Yah..I tried to make the new edition more personable and light!! 
Sounds like you made the right decision re dumping Mr 'Back of burke'  

Welcome Girliepinx..of course..come on board!!    I was initially only going to take one week off work-but I tell you what..the second week is the hardest,so if you do hv the opportunity to lay low for two weeks..I would do it.I am testing on Sun..and going bk for one day tomorrow (and the thought of being in that office feels me with dread).But..it is also good to work-so you can take your mind off it.

Welcome Joston...you will feel right at home here..personally I'm an addict... 

xx


----------



## amberboo

Girliepinx. I'll second what Mackster said , the 1st week I thought all those on the 2nd week were exagerating as I really could not imagine being any more obsesive but this week has been 10times worse. Personally I think I would work juts to try and keep my mind off it (obviously job dependant). I am working but I only work 2 hrs a day so have been frantically trying to fill my time with things to keep me away from the temptation of buying a test and having a tinkle on it.

xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Thank you mackster, i will have a serious think of it.... im off sick at the moment so if i extend it by one week it only counts as one episode!! but im bored now so dont know how much more of tv and net i can take and people may start asking questions if im not in work....i have not told any one....thats fairly stressful in itself.xxx

Aww amberboo cheers im not sure what to do...i work on the community so i drive around alot and then in and out of car to peoples houses and a few clinics....

 to all


----------



## lroyle

Hi Ladies
Lisa here again just wondering if anyone out their has ever had strange pains on the left groin area
 nothing bad as I am now day 6 et, please could someone reply.

Lisa


----------



## amberboo

Hi Lisa,

I would say I have had odd pains pretty much everywhere down there. BY "in the groin area" do you mean actually under rather than in if you know what I mean? if so I have had a fairly sharp shooting pain there.


No idea of any of my pains mean I'm pregnant or just about to have AF. Will let you know on Friday morning.

xx


----------



## Deannericho

good luck for everyone testing tomorrow.. 

Its my OTD tomorro.. bet i dont sleep tonight!!  

Will be back tomorrow    

Deanne x


----------



## sparklez

Hi Lisa/lroyal, 

Didnt want to read and run... I think it's perfectly normal to get different pains in the abdominal area during 2ww. EC is quite intrusive on the ovary area and I think alot of the pains can come from that and also from the progesterone support... I wouldnt worry... and try your hardest not to symptom spot!! 
(I know thats easier said than done!!) 

best of luck to you


----------



## amberboo

Good luck Deanne, all my fingers and toes are crossed for you. 


Sparkles, I have not had egg collection or prog support and am still getting odd pains.


----------



## lroyle

Thanks for the quick reply girls, it really helps to know you have help and support on this site.  for everyone testing tomorrow.

Lisa 
xxx


----------



## sparklez

Amberboo - I actually got a BFN so I put all my pains/symptoms down to meds but who knows everyone is different I guess.. good luck to you x x


----------



## amberboo

Sorry about your BFN I was convinced that my pains were down to AF but now after 4 days of them I am starting to think that 4 days of AF pains and no AF might not be an AF. AGHHHHHHHHHH who knows, find out on friday.

xx


----------



## sparklez

Amberboo - any pains I had in my 2ww didnt really feel like AF pains..  But I have read that AF pains during 2ww CAN actually be a good sign... bext of luck for friday I'll have my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## pinkpixie

cookie   

There seems to be a lot of girls with AF symptoms and i am the same started spotting brown blood yesterday, has got heavier overnight and is redder now although still not quite as heavy as normal AF.  Think its all over am gutted

good luck for those who are testing tomorrow


----------



## Nequila

Mackster I stuck it out till 4 then came home. Didn't have a lunch break so didn't really miss too much work. Boss pretty good. Thought I'd burst something in my stomache when I bent over to wash my feet in the shower, really painful! Have been flat on my back on the sofa ever since and feeling so much better now. I'm working tmrw but then have 3 whole days off - can't wait.

Sorry to ignore everyone else but posting from my phone so it takes ages to type!

Nequila
xx


----------



## amberboo

Thanks sparklez, it really is imposible to tell, there are people who have the same symptoms and one will get a BFP and the other a BFN, I guess we all look into the differing pains, twinges etc etc and it really does none of us any good.

Nequilla, I'm sorry you have had pains, glad to hear you feel better after a rest, I really havent rested at all which is probably a bit stupid.

Pink pixie, when is you test day, hopefully the AF holds off.

xx


----------



## Tilly1234

No luck for us, Gutted. despite Grade 1 AA perfect embryo implantation. Did the test this evening after waiting all 14 days! 
Is this addictive? Because we said just one try - but already we are talking about another go...


----------



## amberboo

So sorry Tilly  , and you were so good with not testing early too.

Far too many BFN's this week.


----------



## mackster

Tillyyy     sorry to hear that hon.Haven't had a chance to look at your history..was this your 1st go?Do you hv any frosties?How many did they pop back in??Did you have any bleeds/brown stuff during 2ww?
It's good you are already focused on round two..I hear round two often hits the spot..so good luck..and let us know xxx 

Hi Sparklez...how you doing?? 

Nequila..this week is dragging SOOOO much..make it hurryyy  !!Glad you got an early mark from work today!!I know what you mean abt bending over..oh mama-doing anything hurts at the mo.Yah..am in bit of pain myself tonight..seems to be after I eat though..so could be a tummy thing.I did however have sharp pains in the groin..what's that all about..it's liek there are firecrackers ev erywhere in there??

Amberboo..I know..we shd stop over analyzing..it's so hard not too though,eh? I agree..it's a bad week for BFN...lets hope they are done and dusted now..xx

I am so scared abt test day...   

Hiya Pinkpixie..am sending      that it is just your embies nestling in to your womb..when do u test??

Hi to everyone else out there tonight xx


----------



## serenfach

Hi ladies.. I'm still lurking.

I keep repeating this as new ladies join us >> af pain is not necessarily a bad sign  I had it start in my 2ww and I still have it now, in fact it's more or less constant - must admit, I do worry about it sometimes but my clinic has told me it is to be expected, though not all women experience it [everyone is different] Also my HcG results came back fine  Hope this helps some..

Good luck everyone


----------



## jarjj

Wishing everyone on 2ww LOTS of luck    



Joanne

xx


----------



## grace222

Big Bird 09 20th Nov ICSI 
sofka 20th Nov IVF 
Nellie ( the2nd) 20th Nov IVF 
miss goosberry 2oth nov 
Hi especially to all the girls above who share the same test date as me..... just wondering if any you guys had done a Home preg test? I am going to do one in the morning and wonderered if any of you had gone there already and if so what was the outcome so far? big hug
grace x


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi all! 

Back after a few hours away from FF and there's 2 pages to catch up on! I'm also on phone so can't type so fast...

Mackster I don't know who Nellie the First is... I just wasn't allowed plain old Nellie when I joined and thought Nellie the 2nd sounded good!

Deanne good luck for tomorrow and any other testers! I am holding out for Friday as DP off to London early 2moro for day & we want to do it together...

Amberboo just one more day of waiting for us! Today was really hard for me so I have promised myself to do some nice treat tomorrow! I just haven't decided what yet!!! Any suggestions

Nellie xx


----------



## Deannericho

its mad this thread.. i cant keep up!!  

Thanks for the well wishes - needless to say i am sitting up waiting for Thursday to be here lol .. 

good luck to up and coming testers also x x  

sorry there has been so many BFN's on here recently!!!   

Deanne x


----------



## laylee

Dear all 
Sorry to hear about so many BFN's recently, thinking of you all. OTD is tomorrow, not holding out much hope as i got a negative a couple of days ago but quite looking forward to it being over now, this has been hellish! Deanne will be thinking of you tomorrow and fingers crossed for everyone else testing this week.xx


----------



## laylee

BFN - all over as expected.   Thank you to all on this site for your support and good  luck to everyone else.x


----------



## amberboo

I'm so sorry Laylee   

Fingers crossed for you Deanne, really hope its a BFP for you    

Nellie and Grace, sooooo excited now, wish I wasn't as excited as I am dreading the moment waiting for the line to appear and it not appearing, far too much practice at that. Fingers and toes crossed all of us 20th November testers will finally be getting that line.

Still pains for me but not a sign of AF, boob pain gets worse and better in waves which is not like it would usually be with AF it is usually a constant level of pain. don't really know what to make of it.

No idea of special treat 2moro, another glass of soda water if BFP but I'l make sure it is in a champers glass.

Just hope AF doesn't come to say hello today.

           
           

xxx


----------



## sky7

Cookies - sorry to hear about your BFN keep your chin up.

Good luck everyone who is yet to test


----------



## sky7

Hi Laylee

Sorry to hear your news on BFN.


----------



## mackster

Laylee...sorry babes.What are your plans??Are you up for doing it again?xx

Good luck for Deanne and all of todays testers..   

Nellie 2..you are so strong for waiting an extra day..that's brilliant..be so much nicer doing it together!!

One more day for Amber and Grace too     

Hiya Sky.. 

AFM..am gtg ready to go back to work..booooooooooooooooooooooo!!!Bring on the weekend..xxx


----------



## sky7

Good Luck Amberboo for tomorrow and everyone else who is testing 20/11  

AFM - I woke up with horrendous headache this morning which still has not gone and I am trying to drink loads of water.  Just don't know what to think about they symptoms.  Still not implantation bleed but only 8 days past transfer.  If I get past tomorrow without AF I will be amazed but that will make me more hopeful for Sunday's test.  I know I should not test a day early but I have an Interview Monday and cannot bear the thought of doing it Monday and having to pick myself up.

Mackster - I have looked at your link and will probably buy it as my sister lives in Oz and we have thought of taking the plunge, the weather is certainly better out there.

Good luck everyone.

Sky 7


----------



## sazzle73

my torture continues   blood test level stayed at 60 so my clinic now want to have me in tomorrow to do their own blood test and will know the outcome next Monday..cannot believe this, still getting positive on pg tests


----------



## amberboo

Oh Sazzle, I am sorry, So confusing for you.


----------



## sky7

Hi 

I know I should not symptom spot but has anyone else had headaches?

Sky7


----------



## mackster

Sky..I haven't had any headaches babe-and am testing on sun..just AF pains that come and go and boobs that are sore..but less than they were.  Maybe you have got a stress headache..or as you say lack of water.Can you take it easy today?
Thx re book..thk you can pick a copy up 2nd hand and cheaper on Amazon..xx

Oh Sazzle..what a pain in the ...sorry you hv to endure this long wait.Can no one scan you??Will be crossing everything for you.

Have  anice day Nequila..and Cookie..hope you ok honey


----------



## kathyandadrian

Good Morning Ladies

Just thought I would drop in and say hello and sorry to all those with BFNs my heart goes out to you all     Been there I know how devastating it is!

Good luck to all those due to test soon bet you are all climbing the walls with the symptom spotting I know I did on my 1st 2 fresh cycles     

This time I have had no symptoms at all but done an FET with HRT (Anyone else had FET?) so had no sore boobs, no real twinges, no AF pains nothing really - don't now if thats a good thing or not but to be honest after 2BFNs and being 41 I am not getting my hopes up so much this time. It's pretty difficult too cos DP is in america on business so I have not had anyone to talk to since ET    

Had ET on Tuesday and have decided to go back to work on Monday cos if they are gonna stick they will have suck by then     

Anyway good luck to all and let us all know how you get on - Don't know what I would do without FF its fantastic

Kathy xxxx


----------



## sky7

Thanks Mackster

I am working from home today so it is easier, although finding it difficult to concentrate.  

I seem to have become more obssessed in the last few days with symptoms.

Good luck on Sunday to you and everyone else who is testing tomorrow and thereafter   

Good luck Sazzle hope all goes well.


----------



## lexie

Morning ladies
               had a day off posting yesterday as just felt so sad even though I didn't cry -strange eh? Although I have still got what can only be described as a full period I still did a test in the morning and it was a BFN.I know it was early but the IVF pregnancy calculator said I could test on 18th. I will now just wait until Saturday but I don't think the outcome will be any different!! I've got another week off work,feel like a bit of a fraud but I think the extra few days off will help me to come to terms with a negative result and I can go back feeling a bit chirpier.( Trouble is being a trolley dolly you are expected to look glamorous and as though you haven't a care in the world)

Laylee and Tilly - - so sorry to hear your news.

Sazzle -Oh honey I really feel for you but am hoping and praying that your little one is a fighter.

To all you ladies testing tomorrow  We need to see some s!!! xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning ladies

So many on here i can't keep up

 to all of you who's journeys have ended sadly  

 to all who are testing in the next few day  

anyone else feel sick, (had ET a week ago tmw)  thought i was going to be sick in bed this am. have sick feeling in my throat. also having waves of mild af pains on and off. 

Off to get my hair cut in a bit,  

Much love on this wet and windy day 
Fo


----------



## Big Bird 09

Morning ladies

Been lurking for a while - apologies for not posting. So sorry to hear about all the bfns recently - v much hoping some of us will have better news to report soon. 

Sky - I had loads of headaches during the 2ww on my last cycle. It was debilitating, and I couldn't go to work. I thought the might have been caused by the drugs, but my clinic didn't think so. In hindsight, I think they were stress/tension headaches. All this waiting is such a rollercoaster, so hardly surprising that there are physical effects of all that stress. Hope they clear up for you soon. 

I'm one of the 20 nov testers, so I'm now going quite bonkers with all this waiting. I have to work this week, so I'm thinking about waiting til after work to test. I'm worries if I get a negative result I'll go to pieces and not make it to work. What do others think? If I do a test in the evening (rather that early morning pee) will I still have a valid result?

While I'm on, I also wanted to thank all the posters on this thread. I've been quit up and down this week, and I don't have any friends I can really talk to about it. It has been a huge help to know that others aregoing through the same things, and doing the same crazy knicker watch and symptom spotting! Makes me feel less bonkers - so thank you all. 

Best wishes

b xx


----------



## Deannericho

hello ladies.. 

Well ... Hopefully i am changing the course for people.. 

Its a  form me and DH - were thrilled..   although very cautious.. 

Good luck to the rest of you testing x x x  

deanne x x x


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Deanne wow fantastic news... let's hope you are the turn of the tide for FF testers!!!

Lots of testers tomorrow... missgooseberry, sofka, amberboo, mon bebe, big bird, grace... and me!!! Wishing everyone tons of luck...

Big Bird - personally I would wait to test until after work. Even maybe Sat am I could test today really but waiting for DP to be here and we have time to do it together and also process whatever the result is. I don't really know if it makes a difference what time of day you test but certainly ur pee is more concentrated (with the hormones) first thing in the morning. I think most people test first thing on their OTD cos they can't wait any longer tho!!!

Sky I have not had any headaches but I suppose it could be related to whatever hormones you are on... The list of symptoms people are getting is so long and varied! But you could just have a regular headache too?!

AFM- Two bad nightmares last night and awake with AF type belly ( tho not worried by these any more as they have been pretty constant now for ages and not a spot of blood). Hoping nightmares are just anxiety or me exorcising bad demons etc in preparation for good news tomorrow! Or might just be the MSG in Chinese take-away I had last night!!! I know... terrible for the "baby diet" but sooo nice and was just what I needed!

Nellie xx


----------



## Nequila

Congrats Deanne, hopefully there will be many more BFPs behind you!

Mackster hi hun, I'm a lot better today.  Back at work knowing I just have today to get through then I can chill for the next 2 days before OTD - just 3 more sleeps now!!!!!


----------



## lroyle

Congrats to deanne well done girl  lets hope the test start to go well for every one on ff 
Lisa


----------



## sky7

Many Congrats Deanne I am so pleased for you and hopefully we will have a run of BFPs.

Big Bird and Nellie 2nd- I know the headaches could be nothing but I quite often get one when AF is due so I am reading it as a bad sign.  I am not testing until Sunday am which is still a day earlier than OTD (sorry what does the O stand for in OTD).  So as I am usually as regular as clockwork if I get through tomorrow without AF arriving I will be pleased.  

I cannot believe it will only be 28 days tomorrow when this all started, it seems a lifetime ago when I first rang the clinic to book my first scan.

Nequila - Yes only 3 sleeps to go!! Good Luck   

Sky7


----------



## Big Bird 09

Thx Nellie. Am v tempted to wait til Saturday, if I can will see if dh can bear it, as he's also getting anxious and worried. I agree - much better for both of you if you can be together for the result.

Congrats to Deanne!

B xx


----------



## cookies81

Mack xtest budy! how r u holding hun almost there 
hows everyone doing! and i c we r back on the bfp wave  
as for me had my follow up 2day  and ill be back in the game this january  seriously there is something wrong with us ladies we wanna do it again and again and again no matter how much it hurts when we get that bfn  so pray for me an i will not be beaten


----------



## tanisha

for all those iwth BFN's please dont give up - read my signature below and you can see its going to be worth it, i know emotionally and financially its hard but one day your dreams will come true.

t x


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Sky - "Official!"

Cookies - like the BFP wave! Here's hoping I'm riding it! Best of luck for Jan... Tanisha's right... "if at first you don't conceive" etc. etc.!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## caz2222

Hi
Hope its okay to join
Am on 2 ww after several failed attempts. 2 quick questions!
1. how many cyclogest pessaries are you guys on , am on 2 a day but on my only successful attempt I was on 3....
2. anyone having constant dull lower backache - not really painful but just there.....worried its a bit pre AFy....

thanks so much!
good luck all!
Miracles happen my DD is proof
cazx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi Caz

yes im having lower back pain etc on and off for a few days now...but its all new to me and i have been told not to symptom spot now....easier said than done...lol


on cyclogest twice a day using back door, couldnt get on with front door entry...

take care...xxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

**girliepinx** said:


> Hi Caz
> 
> yes im having lower back pain etc on and off for a few days now...but its all new to me and i have been told not to symptom spot now....easier said than done...lol
> 
> on cyclogest twice a day using back door, couldnt get on with front door entry... sometimes the cyclogest can give you the backache...i have heard
> 
> take care...xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hi i was wondering if i can join u lovely ladies after 3 failed IUI we r now on a 2ww with ICSI ET was today we had 1 Grade 1 8 Cell transfered OTD 4th Dec


----------



## mackster

Oh my goodness..sooooo much action in a day!!!

Firstly can I just say whooopppppp whooooooooooooooooo               to my mate Cookie for jumping back on the band wagon!!!!!January is soooo close now!!What hospital are you out?I thought we would have to wait until like Feb or March??That's not bad at all!!!

Another hip hipppp hoorayyyyyyyyy to Deanne...long live the cycle of BFP's!!!   

Welcome to the jungle Donna Marie,Caz222,Big bird...you are gonna feel right at home on here.Think I would have gone nutso w/o it!!Re progestorne..I am only doing one cyclogest a day.. ..is anyone else just doing one??Or all you all on two?Also..my supply ends on test day??What then?

Nequila..sooo pleased work is done and dusted for the both of us..Fricken office environment today nearly killed me!!I also have tomrw off..yes...call the media....only 3 more sleeps.Will you do Sun am or eve?   

A big hello to Sky,Nellie (the second-not to be confused with the 1st)girliepinx and Tanisha..hope haven't left anyone out...am reading sooo many posts here!!

Wish I was feeling tired..as that is a sign,eh?I feel so sprightley dammit..just bloated and  a bit sore..and needing to pee all the time.Nequila..any other signs??

I hope we get some more BFP'S XXXX


----------



## kathyandadrian

I am on 2 Utrogestan 200mg pessaries twice a day eeeewwwww following my FET hoping to keep my 3 little snow babies on board!!!!
               

Its so hard this 2ww knowing the fact that if they are ok they will know about it now but we have to wait and see, I keep having some very strange twingey, pulling feelings downstairs (probably the pessaries)

Hope everyone is coping ok and here's to lots more BFPs                                           

Lots of Love Kathy xxxx


----------



## laylee

Congrats Deanne, was thinking of you today and hoping you didnt receive the same bad news as I did, really pleased for you and good luck with the pregnancy. For all of you out there with future testing dates, you are in my  .

Today has been very hard, dont think Ive ever cried so much in my life. First BFN so deep down wasnt expecting it. Couldnt cope with work and had to come home. Positively trying to move forward and think about the frozen embie in the New Year. 

Good luck allxxx


----------



## Deannericho

ah Laylee      hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## sky7

So Sorry Laylee   

Mackster - I am on one pessary a day but also vagifem pessaries which are no bother.  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow      

Sky7


----------



## amberboo

a super quick flying visit as I gotta get out of house before I accidently pee on a stick.

Deanne, a massive congrats to you, So chuffed for you and DH. hopefully a load more of us will join you in the morning. Did you make it through the night or did you do a 1 minute past midnight pee test?

Still no Af for me WOO HOO, just hope it means good news.

Back later
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

MANY MANY congratulations Deanne  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jostan

Congrats Deanne, so pleased to hear your news.

Hang on in there all, it wont be long xxx


----------



## SJBarlow2302

Hi

I have just joined the site and working my way round it. I am on 2ww and my test is next Thursday 26th - trying to stay positive but struggling to think of much else and to stop crying!


----------



## grace222

brown spottin just started for me ladies,,,, due to test tomo   think its all over


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies!

Lovely to see your all still here supporting each-other! This site really is the best-now I'm no longer on here as often I miss it!!! I have read about 10 pages since I last posted-so finding it hard to catch up!! but I will try!

Deanne-wow-nice to see a BFP on here at last!!! Hopefully it will turn into a run of them.congrats!!!

F.O - How you doing hun-how are them beanies doing-hope this 2ww is going as quickly as poss for you 

Cookies-glad to see you have decided to give it another go!!! January is nearly here-won't be a long wait for you hun! Really wish you all the luck in the world!! I admire your strength , I really do,

Mackster-your doing a fab job keeping all your fellow 2wwer's going!! How are you doing hun? Was it yourself that said you had wrote a book on Oz? If so wouldnt mind knowing some more info about that? Really hoping you get that BFP-   

I'm doing ok-Have cried a river over the first couple of days - ok well more like an ocean-but I have no tears left to cry now-so it can only be onwards and upwards....Still contemplating the idea of  travelling around Oz-we have to make an appointment with our consultant at our clinic to see what he has to say about the cycle just gone-so we're holding off making a big dissicion until we have spoken to our consultant. Mackster and cookies-you two ladies are the best!!!! I have been keeping an eye on you two-so now its fingers crossed for mackster-and good luck to cookies for your next attempt.  

All you new ladies-I hope your 2ww flys by for you-you really have come to the best place for lots of support


----------



## Lisa72

Hi,

It's good to see this site in on full swing as always.

I'm currently going through my 3rd cycle of icsi.  11 eggs retrieved on 15th Nov out of those 9 were fertilized.  Yesterday was ET, I had 2 put back both at 7 cell stage, one of average quality and one above average.  The remaining were at a mixture of stages.  By Wed afternoon 3 were at an 8 cell stage so was able to freeze 3. Had acupuncture when I got home yesterday and spent the rest of the day resting. 

Everything has been different this time around. Some of it are silly things. I'm not taking pessaries this time, but having a gestone injections. Not very nice but we will try anything. Also clexane and Prednisolone tablets.

I am trying not to stress out and getting plenty of rest.  Today I have had some stomach cramps but have had that the other two times.

I am testing Wed 2nd Dec   

All the very best of luck to everyone who are on their 2ww and testing day.


Lots of love,

Lisa x x x


----------



## serenfach

Still lurking..  Just popped in to say GOOD LUCK to those testing soon!


----------



## mackster

Welcome to Lisa (wishing you loads of   and SJ Barlow!!!

Big up to every one else to..there are wayyyyyy too many postings to keep up with them all.

Grace...it's not over till the pee stick says it is.Try not to stress..brown is still ok on the blood front..could be old blood. 

Nequila..forgot to ask you..are your boobs still hurting?Mine are totally fine again(well a bit tender..but still)..which is slightly worrying!!

Lolli...hv sent you a PM.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Nequila

Hey Mackster. It's such a nice feeling to have finished work for 3 days. I'm only getting twinges now if I sit scrunched up so I'm on my back on the sofa again! No signs, good or bad, and touch wood no bleeding yet either. I will be testing first thing Sunday morning and praying for the first time ever that we will get 2 blue lines.

I'm looking after my niece tmrw, she was 3 just over a week ago and is the highlight of my week as I normally have her every Friday on my day off. Just hoping she understands why I won't be picking her up and carrying her about like normal. Then on Saturday we're having lunch with my friend and her son, our godson, who will be 6 on Monday. 

Am liking the prospect of not being at work this time next year if everything goes well. Fingers crossed.

Just read you last message and have a slightly sore right boob but nowhere like it was before. Have given in trying to decipher that one!

Nequila
xx


----------



## missgooseberry

Hi Ladies

Wow so much happened on here since i was last on!! So sorry to all the BFNs. COngrats to the few BFPs - lets have more!!!  

Been back at work this week so not had much time (and energy!) to check in!! So its OTD tomorrow and im excited but nervous as well!! Sunday I though it was all over, brown spotting which lasted till yesterday and now seems to have stopped. Not sure what that means but keeping everything crossed it was implantation bleeding!! Other than that ivve had absolutely no other symptoms of anything!!! No pain, no twinges!! Again thats a bit worrying!!

I know there are lots of us ladies testing tomorrow - i really do have everthing crossed for all of us. Sending massive massive    to everyone.

Oh and well done to all the girls who havent tested early - fantastic willpower!!!

xxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Just wanted to say a final good luck to all my fellow testers tomorrow... Sleep well and let's have some fabulous news in the morning... a nice long run of those yellow congrats symbols on the list!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## mackster

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF TOMORROWS TESTERS...GIVE US SOME GOOD NEWS XX


----------



## Deannericho

gud luck to todays testers x x - Have everything crossed x


----------



## amberboo

Good morning ladies.

Huge good lcuk for those testing today, Its a BFN for me so weighing the odds out should hopefully be better news for you.

Obviously I am not happy about it however have coped lots better than I expected, no tears just a determination to go again. I'm OI so as soon as this elusive AF arrives I can get going and I pretty excited about it. Gonna see if we have enough money for IUI this month to give us a little extra chance as goin at it like rabbits didn't do the trick.

Thanks to everyone on this thread for being as mental as me during these last 2 weeks and a massive fingers crossed for you all.

XXXXX


----------



## jarjj

Amber    

Joanne

xx


----------



## mackster

Awww Amber sorry honey     ....your PMA is awesome though!!!
What is OI??Yah..if poss opt for the IUI....see when they can squeeze you in...

AFM..I shouldn't have eaten an entire pizza last night...woke up at 5am feeling blah..and my (.)(.) have gone down again..almost preferred it when they hurt!!!

xxxx


----------



## Nequila

Mackster you're up early! Pizza last night hey, I am jealous mmmmmm. I'm in bed using net on my phone waiting for cyclogest to settle before I get up. Nowt sexy about IVF! Hoping my odd cramps are a good sign and convinced my right boob is now bigger than the left one. 2 more sleeps until I can find out what on earth is going on. What are you up to today?

Amber I'm so sorry. Really good you can try again so quickly and your pma is fantastic


----------



## amberboo

OI is ovulation induction (or something along them lines) I have PCOS and Dh had a vasectomy reversal following having his family with his ex wife so as he has a child we are not entitled to anything on the NHS Something the Dr failed to tell me when I went and asked all info before paying 2.5k for the vasectomy reversal. so everything including clomid is private (love this NHS system)

So we are trying the cheaper options 1st. but I didnlt do well on clomid and it only worked when menopur was added to it so already things are getting more expensive than I had hoped and in all honesty can afford. I also cant take things with Oestrogen in as it gives me really bad migraines so that adds to the complications.

My clinic is fantastic, I can have whatever I want when I want, all appointments and scans etc are with my consultant so I am being very well looked after for the money.

Oh decisions eh, mind you I need a blooming AF before I can start anything. anyone know how long I might be waiting, I had a great lining so it is all there ready to go. Also thinking of having a little drinky 2night but dont want to if there is any chance I might be preggers, I used a 20 cut off tinkle stick and today is 14dpo and 15dp trigger shot the test should be strong enough to detect anything by now shouldn't it??


----------



## mackster

Thank God It's Friday Nequila ol buddy!!     Yah..it was an entire 17" pizza too..am feeling it today!!
My boobs hv totally disappeared... ..hope they make a come back today.
I am going to brave the weather,go to ze gym (just for a nice shower),then Portobello road markets for a gander at the £2 vintage clothes store..then some noodle soup and home again..all on my Tod!!

What you up to today??I think the cramps are a good sign and also this whole lopsided boob situation!!!Any thing out of the normal has gotta be good,yah?

Re waking up early..I am up at 5am every morning lately..grrrrr

Wowsers Amber..that bites re the NHS.I also have PCOS and clomid didn't work for me much either.What is the difference in costs between IUI and IVF at your clinic?If it isn't much,I would jump straight over to IVF.but that's just me being impatient!!I did 3 or 4 (can't remember )rounds of IUI..at least it all happens quickly!!
Not sure abt boozing tonight...maybe call clinic and double check!!  

Are you on a super low GL diet?No white anything (bread,pasta,rice)limited juices and nothing with sugar that can hit your blood quickly.When I was being strict on that,my cysts dissapeared almost for a cycle on IUI!!

Come on girls who are testing today..let us know how you get on ..Good luck Roo xxx


----------



## missgooseberry

Morning Ladies

Late for work but had to post before i went. Tested this morning at 5.45am (nearly did it when i woke up at 2am but managed to wait a few more hours!!!)

And its a   for me!!!! I cant believe it, its our first time trying so i know how lucky we are that it has worked!! Almost feel like the test is lying, might have to buy a ton of them on way home from work today!!!

Hope that starts a trend for all my test buddies - c'mon girls!!! xx


----------



## cookies81

hey mack and nequilla  ur almost there gurls   for u wih all my heart.
Mack sweety could u pm a sample of a low gl diet. I have pcos but besides met i wasnt given anything.


----------



## lroyle

Morning ladies and a big Congrat to missgooseberry well done   lets hope we are on a roll,
amberboo I have two children DP has none we live in the manchester area so get two free goes on nhs and would look in to the nice guideline on the internet and check your area, just a thought  good luck for all the rest of the testers today.

Lisa


----------



## mackster

Miss Gooseberry        


sooooooooooooo pleased for you honey!!!!!


Cookie..will look up some low GL stuff for you and PM you..just need to ring my Ma in Oz first xxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

OMG it's a BFP for me!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry it's taken me hours to post but only just getting over the shock!!! Had to phone my mum and DP's best mate who's been fab support...

Missgooseberry woooooohoooooo!!!! Congrats to you :-D

Amber I'm really sorry... PMA is good but tears are ok too before making plans hun  

Mackster your day sounds really excellent... I am doing similar as had to get out of house so now sitting in nice cafe eating toasted teacake! Baby diet starts tonight!!!!!!!

OMG this is soooo scary.......... more waiting... I see what people mean...

Nellie xx


----------



## sazzle73

Girls you are not going to believe this! Been for more bloods today at my IVF clinic and get results tomorrow BUT got home and had a call from my GP - they gave me the wrong result yesterday it hadn't stayed at 60, it had doubled to 127!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in shock, I think it means i am   . I know I am not out of the woods yet but I just wanted to say please don't give up if you see red blood, i have bled a normal to heavy period for 5 days and seem to have a pregnancy that is progressing (my digital test had upped to 2-3 weeks today as well) I know more than anyone how hard this wait is and the last week has been absolute torture with all the bleeding and mix ups but i am actually starting to believe that miracles do happen!!!


----------



## mackster

Am so tingly and happy for Nellie and Sazzle..am doing a little jig!!!   

Well done girls..     

you give me     

Whooohooooooooooooooooooo...brilliant..long live the cycle of BFP's...

Sound advice Sazzle re bleeding...so happy for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuxxxx


----------



## lroyle

CONGRATS TO NELLIE AND SAZZLE THIS IS TURNING INTO A VERY GOOD DAY COME ON THE REST OF YOU TESTERS CARRY THIS ON     

WELL DONE
LISA


----------



## Dona-Marie

Congrats to all that got their  
Good luck for those testing in the next few days 
Me still in a liitle pain and my stomcah is sooo bloated


----------



## **girliepinx**

Firstly lots of   for Amberboo my heart goes out to you...

congrats to Nellie and misgooseberry!!

Welcome to Lisa and good luck for 2nd Dec and SJBarlow for the 26th nov , im the 27th so have a lil longer to wait...

Good luck to Iroyle too your not that far behind ....

Good luck for sunday Nequllia and keep those feet up!!

Keep your chin up grace222!!

hope you feel better soon dona-marie!!!

HI to mackster, cookies and lollipop ...

Sorry if i havent mentioned every1 but its so hard to keep up.....  to all of us for now or the future,...

  

love girliepinx xxx


----------



## lroyle

Hi Girls is it just me but keep looking for some signs to check they are still in their and can't find any whats wrong with me does anyone else do this, think I'm going mad and its only day 7 from et. Sorry to put a this on as it's turning out a good day for the testers.

Sorry girls just needed to know.

Lisa


----------



## kathyandadrian

I am the same hun I only had ET on Tuesday and after 2 fresh cycle BFNs I have convinced myself this is a BFN again, if only we could take a peek inside cos in both our cases if they are going to implant they probably have by now.....I am back at work on Monday can't stand the waiting......

I am at Care in Manchester I see you are at st marys I am guessing you are the same as me I am 41 but I am using my own eggs, I have grown up children from my 1st marriage too but DP has none

Keep in touch and we can go mad together whens your OTD mine is 1 Dec 

Take Care
Kathy xxxx


----------



## amberboo

Yay Huge congrats to Nellie and missgooseberry and a massive sigh of relief for Sazzle, That really has made my day.

'Called cons and he called back and said to test again in a  few day to make sure defo not pregnant as it may be late implanter, not holding my hopes out at all but wont drink just incase. If Af does not come by next thurs I've gotta call him again and will have to do norethisterone again to get a bleed happening so I can start treatment again.

I'm gonna do the same as last month and decide on IUI, I ahve checked re NHS treatment and it is a defo no no round here, pee take isnlt it, no offence lisa I know it isnlt your decision but it amazes me that some people are entitled and some are not, weall pay the same taxes etc. ahhhhhhh calm, no point letting it annoy me

Good luck all of you weekend testers.

xxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Just saw a complete double rainbow!!! It must be a good day!

Back home now as got very tired in town and started to get tummy pain. Lasted 2 1/2 hours (mainly sitting in cafe)... Think i am going to have to speak to clinic re how long this is likely to go on & re getting back to work, cos I read if u get pg OHSS doesn't get better... Anyone know

Nellie xx


----------



## amberboo

LOL, speak of the devil, AF just showed up. Just as I was starting to feel down about having to wait for her. Start Clomid again 2moro, and Menopur in a few weeks.


----------



## lroyle

Sorry amberboo another post code lottery so wrong hope everything works out for you.
Kathy I'm under Manchester fertility at the moment I have two grown up daughter but age not on my side now my partner has none and I have had to use my dear friends eggs mine scambled ha ha, not sue what will happen because we have no frosties, not sure if she would donate again  i won't need to ask.

Lisa


----------



## Nequila

Quick post to say congrats to Nellie & Missgooseberry.

Mackster your day sounds good. Have you got nice sunshine too? I had a nice morning with my niece then felt sick driving home. Stopped in a layby & felt a bit better in fresh air then was sick when I got home half hour ago. Am now on the sofa feeling green and a bit sorry for myself. DH made me mint tea so hoping to feel better soon.

Cookies & girliepinx thanks for thinking of me. Saw my Mum today (Mum & Dad have paid for this cycle) and I think my entire family and most of abingdon have everything crossed too!

xxx


----------



## mackster

Nequila...being sick is a GOOD sign!!!I have a great feeling abt Sun for you..   

I am not coping very well at the mo..I feel like soo many friends and family know abt Sun and am so petrified of the result!! 
I am symptom spotting like a crazy woman...but am not tired or sick etc!!! 

Soo nice of your parentals to pay for this... I      you give them a miracle hon.

I really wish my Mum was here... 

Are you feeling tired?

Sorry for sounding a bit down..just want this fricken wait over with now xxx

ps No sunshine in London town..been rainy and cold.
pps.How sad am i ..lurking on FF all afternoon xx


----------



## pinkpixie

congrats nellie and miss gooseberyy

 Amberboo


MAckster i know plenty of people who have had no symptoms and then one onto have a BFP so chin up and try and stay positive  


AFM AF has stopped but struggling to see how i could still be pregnant after beeding like that although it was lighter and less painful than normal (must be the drugs).  Am glad its Friday have struggled with work since AF arrived as just wanted to be t home with DH

good luck for anyone testing soon


----------



## Nequila

Mackster you're not sad lurking on here. Sometimes I get really frustrated when I've read all the updates and no-ones writing anything so there's nothing new to read. Might have to update my diary today as not done it for days as always so tired.

My sister teaches aerobics and all the people in her classes know what I'm doing, my Aunty in Cumbria has told all her church group and they are all praying for a good result, and all my Mum's friends know all about it. Luckily I don't see these people but it is huge pressure!

Where's your Mum? What have you got planned for tomorrow? Going to have to keep mighty busy to stay away from the chemist and the hpts. I only have the one the clinic gave me and I'm not using it till test day, however early it may be!

xx


----------



## Nequila

P.S. Mackster I'm not sure sick in the afternoon is as good a sign as sick in the morning


----------



## mackster

Hey Nequila,

Love that all those peeps are praying for you!!I have a few too..feels nice!!   

My entire family besides DH lives in Oz.I hv been on the ph to my Mum every day pretty much..but it's not the same!!I was meant to be there now..but had to cancel flight..

Yah tomrw..DH and I are house hunting...am hoping we will need an extra room soon    

What you up to tomorrow (our last day on death row it feels like) 

Do you think the test would work tomrw?Not that I'm suggesting we do that    

Hv you bought any back up pee sticks??

Hiya Pinkpixie...thx for your post ..I know,I must stop symptom spotting.

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Bye for now...am feeling a bit better..thx friendsx
ps.Nequila..sick anytime is 'A SIGN'...I'm sure of it.Since you said you were sick,ive been feeling sick..thk they might be sympathy waves x


----------



## jarjj

Many congratulations to all with BFP   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest

Hello all, mind if I join you?

I had ET yesterday, following ICSI,and I'm now on my back in bed, and a bit bored really! This was my 3rd ET, had a fresh cycle in February, and a FET in June, and I'm really hoping this is our time  . Not sure about the other embryos yet-clinic will write to tell us whether they made   or not. I'm off work (teacher) for 2 weeks, so I plan to chill out the best I can. My las 2ww was horrendous, and I was testing every day-not planning on doing that this time, it nearly sent me  . I don't actually know when tesd day is, I guess it's 2 weeks yesterday? 

Could I be added to the list please?

Sending loads of      to everyone, and congratulations to those of you who have been successful.

Nikki x


----------



## Nequila

Mackster I'm thinking sick not a sign as had a mug shot thing an hour ago as starving and now have upset tum. Guess sickness bug more likely than bfp.

Beeany congrats on your bfp, almost tempts me to test early as I had blasts transferred 11 days ago but my clinic have given me Sunday as test date!

Mackster no early testing!! I need a fellow virgin tester Sunday! I'm meeting friend and godson for lunch tmrw then will prob have to do grocery shop in case don't feel up to anything Sunday. Know what I was like last time, think I cried on and off all day! House hunting sounds like fun.


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hello all 

Please help I am 3 days into 2ww and someone just told me that every time they got bfn with tx they used pessaries front door and the only bfp they got was using them back door 

I have had 2 x bfns and both occassions used front door and again for the last week I have been using front door - any of you ladies that just got BFPs did you use front or back 

Sorry to splurge this one in but I am climbing the walls 

Thanks 

Kathy xx


----------



## sazzle73

hi back for me, used on both treatments, first BFN second touch wood BFP as long as you are lying down and giving them chance to work using the front, i wouldn't worry, though there is no harm changing half way through


----------



## kathyandadrian

Thank you beeany thats really helped and congratulations on your BFP

Dont know how I a gonna get through this 2ww

Kathy xxx


----------



## mackster

Oh no you don't Tequla...don't even think about doing it early..now you've had the go ahead from Madame Beaney..   ..step away from the pee stick!!

Hope you feelin better...my only symptom at the mo is that I am going STIR CRAZY not knowing...oh and peeing like a race horse (TMI alert)

Beanie..great news re BFP..it's been a bumper day on here..let's hope the good luck lasts all wend!!!

Kath..I have been using back door..but I don't think it would make too much diff..except it seems to stay in better!!First week is easy..second drags-so get a good book,rent some dvd's and plan some cool stuff to take your mind off of it x

Big welcome to Only Sam......you will love it here babes..wishing you loads of


----------



## Guest

Thank you Mackster, I hope it's a   place to be!



Nikki
x


----------



## louise09

hey girls, hope u dont mind me randomly posting on this thread but I have just fininshed my 2ww and think I can help with some of ur questions.......

kathyandadrian, this was my first IVF tx , i used the pessaries in the front door and ive got a   . In the morning i put them in about 30 mins before i got out of bed and in the evening put them in before bed just so as they could melt and absorb in2 the body, any mess that came out after was just the wax coating.  Hope this helps u  

As for any ladies symptom checking, I had no symptoms at all apart from feelin that A/F was coming about 5 days before test day.  It was the excact A/F symptoms I get every month, sore tummy, increase in bowel movement, pimples etc.  Also, I had no implantation bleed, not a drop of bld and no sore boobs.  However my left bood is a bit sore today to touch.

I hope this helps you, good luck and lots of   and   for you all

xxx


----------



## grace222

Huge congrats to Nellie and missgooseberry well done girls, enjoy your pregnacys... onlysam heloo i remember you from our first two week wait together and was sorry to read you M/C all the best and hope its your time. I got a full on bleed this morning so its game over for us, we said three trys and now we are finished   . I did not bother going for the blood test at the GRI i just couldnt bear it, but i phoned and left a message (answer machine as usual) they then phoned back and insisted i come in anyway for their records ie tehy have to do the test for their records AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! not pleased at all, but will arrange it for next weekend as cant take anymore time off work and my workmates dont know ..... so difficult ! 
Anyway probably my last post i just wanted to say good luck and thankyou to everyone xxx
Big hug Grace x


----------



## jarjj

Grace

Just wanted to send you lots of   

Joanne

xx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Congratulations to all the testers with BFPs, Nellie (2nd), Misgooseberry, sorry if missed anyone off.  I have just been catching up alot has happened since I was last on here.

  to everyone who got a BFN, my thoughts are with you.

Misgooseberry I was comforted by the fact that you had spotting and got a BFP today as I thought it was all over for me as I started spotting and thought it was AF starting, especially as my (.Y.) are no longer sore, you have given me some hope back.

AFM - spotting started and still got a headache but I refuse to take anything for it, it comes and goes in waves, I hoping this is a good sign. I am even now tempted to test tomorrow 2 days before OTD!

Mackster and Nequila - good luck for Sunday hopefully I can avoid AF until then.

Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow.    

Sky7


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello Kathy,

Thanks for your warm message,
wishing you all the best         

fingers crossed for both of us!!! Enjoy your  

Andrianna x


----------



## Scotsgirlie

hi girls - apologies for the lack of personals but feeling a bit   so only popping on.  Now I know the   will be at my door any minute but I crumbled and tested this morning.    I have been feeling a bit aunt flo-ey but no bleed yet so I know there is still hope (OTD is Monday) but think unlikely.  14 days after IUI is actually tomorrow and otd is 16 dpiui.  I'm kind of ok - wasn't really expecting it to work first time but still  

Congrats to all those with   and hugs to those  .


----------



## missgooseberry

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for the messages. And congrats on the other BFPs today, great news!! Hoping it continues over the weekend as well   

Sky7 - glad to be of some comfort! Keep thinking positive and try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know!)   

Kathyand adrian - like louise09 i used the front door (just cant seem to bring myself to do back door!!) and also did it about half hour before getting up and then lie down for half hour at night as well (good excuse to watch tv for a bit and dh to make dinner!!)
I also had no symptoms, no twinges or anything different. In the second week i spotted for about 3 days and had a 'warm belly', sounds bit weird but it felt like all my blood was in my tummy!! other than that nothing that would make me think it had worked.

i think everyone is so different that its hard to pinpoint exact 'symptoms'. So keep eating and drinking healthy (dont know if it made any difference whatsoever but i drink glass pineapple juice every day, and eat a handful of brzil nuts, also lots of milk and water), try to relax and enjoy being pupo!!!

good luck to tomorrows testers as well   xx


----------



## mackster

Ohhh Grace.. and Scotsgirlie...    sorry babes...

Hello to everyone else..sorry am running off to make dinner...so will catch up with you all laters xxxx


----------



## MultiMum

Hiya

I'm struggling with cyclogest. My clinic says back or front door but last clinic said they preferred back so back it is. But....with me I need to go to the loo around 20-30 mins after. Doesn't matter when I use them - it's the same. Anyone else got this? I think they absorb fairly quickly - but still wonder if I'm losing out on some progesterone this way. 

Susie 
(currently testing positive on sticks 3 day before OTD - left the theatre half way through Act 1 last night to do another test (not easy when you are in the middle of Row A) and so fully deserve all the   people send me......


----------



## Guest

Hi Susie-congratulations-sounds like a   to me!My sister tested positive a week before test day, so I think you're ok! I have exactly the same problem with the pessaries. I'm in agony wanting to go to the loo, but scared of loosing the progestorone! How long do you wait?

Nikki
x


----------



## kathyandadrian

I have been reading quite a bit on the pessaries thing and it seems front or back it makes no difference, just been speaking to one os my friends from here who has IVF twins and she used front so I suppose it all depends on what you find easiest.

I have had 2 nights of horrible nightmares - anyone else had these ?

Good luck and baby dust to all

Kathy xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Kathy,
Yes, I've had horrible nightmares too. I had two or three last night. Do you think it's the progestorone?I think I had them last time too....lots of luck to you, sending lots of     

Nikki
x


----------



## kathyandadrian

How many pessaries are you on hun - I think its them. This time I am on 2x20mg morning and night was on 1 x200mg morning and night on my last 2 cycles.......................

When's OTD ?

Kathy XXXX


----------



## ellen31419

Hello all,
Firstly, im so sorry to hear about all the BFN. Seems to be a running streak of them at the moment. And good good luck to all who are testing this weekend!
Well, woke up last night with big period pains, the kind i normally get before a period so lay awake the rest of the night worrying. Im not due to test till Monday but had orginally decided to do tomorrow morning instead of before going to work. Anyway, after the period pain episode, I decided to take a test this morning and got a BFP. So instead of feeling so happy about this result, Im just so confused. It was 2 weeks ago last Wednesday that i did the HCG injection, but could it be remains from that? Or could my period still be coming?
Oh, this is driving me insane and i know i should be so happy that it was BFP and i really am, but i dont want to get too excited incase its wrong. Help!
Ellen x


----------



## Guest

Hi Kathy, I'm on 1x400mg morning and night. I think that's what I was on las time too. It must be them   then! I just phoned my Fertility Nurse, and she said that they are well and truly absorbed after an hour. Good, as I'vejust had to go again! 

Nikki
x


----------



## Nequila

Ellen I would say you're pregnant! Congratulations!

Mackster less than 24hrs to go!!! I am bricking it. I'll be devasted if negative but terrified if positive. Been waiting so long not sure I've ever let myself believe it could happen.


----------



## jarjj

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!!    

I'm hopefully joining this thread next wk.  I had e/c yesterday - clinic rang out of my 9, 7 fertilised which they taking to blast so e/t Wed @ 12.30pm!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Big Bird 09

Morning ladies

I was one of the 20 nov testers, but we decided to prolong the madness and wait one more day. Neither of us could face the thought of going to work if it hadn't worked. 

Tested this morning and we're another BFP - yay! 

Ellen - sounds to me like you are pg too! Congrats!

For those who are on the 2ww: I rested for one week (lots of sittin on sofa with feet up and keeping warm), and then back to work. I had no implantation bleeding, no cramps but the odd twinge. Pretty tired, sore boobs and lots of bloating. I've been on 2 cyclogest a day - was initially going front door, but was getting (ahem) thrush symptoms so switched to back door. 

  to everyone who has had a negative result, and to those who are still waiting to test. Positive vibes to all. 

Best wishes

B xx


----------



## jarjj

B

Many, many congratulations

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning ladies

Congrats on those with 
  to those who got  
i ave had no implantation bleed is that good or bad, didnt ave a good nite sleep kept aving wierd dreams, got stomache pains feel like af pains and i am peeing for England    is slowly disapearing and i am only on day 3


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Congratulations to all who have BFPs  and so sorry for those with BFPs      Sorry meant to say    to those with BFNs.  So upset start stop the tears now

AFM - AF arrived with avengence this morning, so it was not spotting yesterday.  My OTD was 23/11 but was going to test tomorrow.  The way I am bleeding now there is little point it looks like a normal AF.  It would have been nice to have got to the OTD without AF.  Adds insult to injury that my AF arrived like clockwork on 28 days.

Sky7


----------



## Deannericho

congrats to those BFPs x x 

 for the BFN's  x x

Still lurking to see how you are all doing xx 

P.s no implantation bleed for me at all x x


----------



## caz2222

Welldone to those BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
Someone was saying somewhere they were worried because their boobs had gone les sore! Just to let you know when I had my DD, my boobs were sore one day then completely normal the next....so I think symptoms come and go -so dont worry about that!

Is anyone alse having relly bloated sore tummy? Is it all the progesterone? really quite uncomfortable. Also keep gtting twinges in ovary/ groin type area - feels bit Afy :-(
Backache rumbles on......

So sorry for BFN, I've had 6 of them so sooooooo know where you are, but I also have a miracle DD, so keep the faith!
Cazx


----------



## lroyle

Congtats to louise09 also big bird  big   to bfn Louise I would just like to thank you for putting my mind at rest regarding front door or back, also the implantion bleed lets hope i can stop the knicker checking     for all the ladies for 2morrow lets hope we are on a roll.

Take care girls
Lisa


----------



## mackster

Hello lovelies!!   

I am on the FINAL COUNT DOWN..DA DA DADDDD..AAAAA..LAST DAY IN THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!!! 

Nequila ..I am ALSO bricking it  ..that's so funny-it's the same terminology I have just said to DH!!

He is watching footy after house hunting (found an amazing place..prob can't afford..but good to dream)and I raced home to say howdy to you all!! 

Am quite tired today.You feeling less sick Nequila ol buddy?Everytime I see your name I think of that Elton John song..Nekita..I love you so..oooohhhhh.. 

Ok am losing the plot..sorry    

I will prob test at 7am tomorrow..what abt u??

Sky     still test tomorrow honey..you never know.Didn't snazzle have proper AF bleeding and still get a BFP??

BIg congrats to Big Bird...amazing restraint waiting an extra day..you nutter!!!soooo pleased for you!!   

Joanne..that sounds like a GREAT result!! On ec day they get about 10-12 of you to come in at same time and take about 6-7 at a time.DH can go in with you..take a book!!

Congrats to all other BFP's and big muchos    to BFN's...together we will get there!!!

Hi Caz..thx for symptom info xx

Anyhoo..am off to hide away..so not tempted to pee on a stick....   

Nequila wishing you soooooooooooooo much      for tomorrow honey.


----------



## lexie

Hi ladies
          Well as firmly suspected it is a   for me.Have had a good cry again today as it definitely draws a line under this attempt. But I will try again,I know that people are exceptionally lucky for it to work first time as so many women have to put themselves through this time and time again.
Have been for a run with DH thought it would be therapeutic and actually it WAS.
Scotsgirlie- sorry to hear about your early BFN BUT.....things can change in a couple of days.Fingers crossed xx

Mackster & Nequila -Good luck tomorrow girls DO US PROUD!!!!  xx

To everyone else patiently waiting your turn to test I just want to wish you all the very best during what is probably the most frustrating  2 weeks of your life!!


----------



## lexie

Sky7- I really feel for you honey .Still test on Monday as you really just never know......stranger things have happened xx


----------



## mackster

Sorry Lexie..  ..how many did you hv put bk in on transfer day?  
When will be your n ext go??    Can't remember do u have any frosties?

NEXT TIME WILL BE YOURS XXX


----------



## ellen31419

Sky 7 - so sorry but i agree with everyone else. Test tomorrow as you planned too. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## lexie

Hi Mackster-
              I had 2 embies put back.It was a 5 day transfer so they were blasts but despite the slightly higher odds of success it was obviously not meant to be this time.I had 3 more viable embryos on the day of ET but have not heard off the clinic regarding whether or not they were considered strong enough to freeze. I didn't want to ring them as I've been thinking MAYBE no news is good news. I'll be ringing the clinic Monday anyway to let them know my test result so I shall ask them then. 
I think I have another NHS funded go unless they have changed the criteria since I was put on their list. If not we shall pay privately but my DH wants us to be sensible about the whole thing and if say after 3 goes we haven't achieved our dream then perhaps adoption will be our path.I've always said that if I was lucky enough to have our own baby I would still like to adopt and give another child a loving home. So watch this space....................and good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## mackster

Ahh Lexie..it's fricken hard isn't it.  Sounds like you've got the right PMA though.
Let me know what the hospital says when you call..    there is a frostie there for you!!
Can't remember did you hv any bleeding during 2ww?
Is DH HOME WITH YOU TODAY??Oops wasn't yelling..ha 

I am hoping we get another funded one too.What is your borough?Adoption is a great option as well!!

Anyhoooo..lotsa love to all..am just playing scrabble again with DH...must keep mind off   sticks!!
x


----------



## sofka

Hi all

Sorry been away for a few days so apologies for not giving personal notes, you ladies have been sooo busy posting.

 for me yesterday. Absolutely gutted, although knew the night before I just didn't feel pregnant.    Still no bleed tho! Anyone know how long after stopping progesterone things should kick in.  Have a stupid hope that waiting a few more days I might get a positive, but know thats daft!

lots of luck to you all still waiting and my heart felt sympathies to those who haven't been lucky this time, hope to catch up with some of you again when I try again in the Spring.

best wishes
Soph x x


----------



## mackster

Poo,....sorry to hear that Soph.     that bites the big one!!!..maybe you should test again in few days-just incase? 

What grade embies did you hv on board?

They say it hardly ever happens on round one..that's what's scaring me for tomrw babes!!!
Just have sore boobs..that's it!!Scary..

Well..PMA all the way..onwards and upwards..

PS.Am such a saddo..on FF all day long...someone give me a life againx


----------



## sofka

Hi Mackster, best of luck tomorrow! 

They were both 8 cell, grade 1-2 they said, so had best possible chances, just suppose not meant to be this time. Super ****e!  Crying all day yesterday, but feel much better today.  We're all strong girls going through this in anycase, just got to ratchet the PMA up a bit.

Been reading somewhere that digital tests sometimes give a false BFN, because the drugs interfere, surely I'm mis reading that. But any stories about getting a postive after a negative on the test day would obviously be great.  I've been great at deluding myself so far, so why stop now!!  

take care all
S x x


----------



## mackster

Yah that's exactly what I had put back in!!Scared now. 

Did you hv an y bleeding or symptoms  in 2ww hon?

I would def wait another day and do a non digi test..u never know..

Has anyone out there heard of this happening?A BFN to BFP soon after?


----------



## sofka

Oh please don't be scared!  The similarities there really don't mean anything. 

Didn't have any bleeding.  Had a few symptoms come and go, rock hard boobs, buzzing nipples, bit dizzy, terribly constipated at start, few sharp stabbing pains but no real AF aches.  Put symptoms down to the progesterone, they had all gone by test day, but I've read someone else who said all symptoms reduced by test day and they go a BFP, so it doesn't mean anything.  

Sure you've said over the days, but what about you, have you had any bleeding?
Soph x


----------



## mackster

No bleeding at all hon.Just sore boobs and AF pains a while ago.Will wait and see.
Do you hv any frosties?xxx


----------



## serenfach

Mackster.. you crazy FF nutter lol  GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, bute.. I'll be thinking of you   

As you can see, I'm still lurking! Just wanted to add what I did about 10 pages back:

I had no implantation bleed [many women don't, so don't panic]

I had VERY sore bbs for a few days after ET, but that lessened quickly and they were not sore at all. Since my BFP the soreness has been mild on and off.

I had nasty af pain - sometimes so bad I was absolutely convinced af was literally on the doorstep - but it's stil the same though it isn't constant like it was in my 2ww.

The progesterone supps [I am on 2x 400mg daily] can give you terrible tummy pains as it can play havoc with your bowel, so some of the pains you feel might be thanks to that. I can't use them front door, it was too messy and I was afraid not all of it was being absorbed, but apparently they are absorbed approx 20 minutes after insertion.

I've had some mighty wierd dreams, too.. we can thank the hormones we have pumping around us for those!!

HcG trigger shots can stay in your system for up to 14 days - I wouldn't test until 15 days post trigger [unless it's the OTD you've been given by your clinic] I've read that waiting until day 15 post trigger or longer will give you a correct result - BUT - trust me when I tell you it's a BAD idea to test early.. it's worse than waiting, honestly!! Some ladies are 'late implanters' and you may well have the wrong result before your OTD. Also if you are a 'late implanter' and you don't get your full af soon after your BFN, your clinic will advise you to test again in a few days.

RE what embies you had transferred: it doesn't make any difference - think about it, it can't do! I had 2x 8 cell embies [not top grade] transferred - I got my BFP. Another lady here had 2 blasts [top grade] transferred.. she had a BFN. Another lady here had a 1x 4cell ambie put back and she had a strong BFP..... everyone is different and yes it's ****e to have it work for one and not for another, but sometimes there just isn't an explanation 

For eg: I only had 4 eggs fertilise out of 10 and clinic told me there was absolutely no reason they could fathom why the other 6 didn't fertilize.. I was really angry at first, but I soon accepted that some things happen that just can't be explained.

My heart goes out to those of you with BFNs  Congrats to those with BFPs!  Best of luck to those testing soon


----------



## mackster

Thanks Serenfach..you have calmed me down quite a bit.My DH has literally had to stop me testing tonight.
Think I'll go to bed earlyish so tomrw comes!!
How you feeling babes!!??

Sofka..hope you doing something nice tonight with DH   

Nequila..how you coping honey??I am sooooooooooo close to testing tonight xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

been lucking today but not really had much to say.

serenfach Hello old friend   hope ya doing well and ya enjoying being UTD  

Mack hows you hun x 

Soz not detailed personals have had a full on day, up early, out getting freash bread and cheese for DH 's mum and dad, they had just got back from hols and stopped off on route home to Wales. felt sick all day and find it really hard to make small talk.

As for symptoms, af and back pain had settled down today but back tonight, feel sick most of the time and my (@[email protected]) as getting fuller by the day, if i bend over my nips are very painfull

Hope ya all doing ok

 for all you lovely ladies who have had sad news today

 for all the weekend testers

 for you lucky gals with BFP's
Fo


----------



## spagnelli

Hello, is it ok of i join you please?

Just thought i would let you know that i am officially PUPO!!!

We have 2 embies on board - 1 top grade 8 cell and 1 top grade 7 cell,the embryologist was really pleased with them - the only reason we didnt go to blast was because it was obvious that these were the best two!

Have had a bit of brown discharge (when i wipe) but think it may be left from e/c,so not too worried

My dd has affectionately named our embies charlie and lola

Please stay with us Charlie and Lola - mummy and daddy love you xxxxxxxxx

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Nequila

Just written a huge post on my phone and the internet connection crashed and lost it!!!!!!  am nw upstairs on the real computer!

Mackster get dh to hide the pee sticks hun, there is no point testing tonight as you need first pee of the day for the best result.  Less than 12 hours to go   I will be testing as soon as I wake up and feel with it enough to pee in a pot (the nhs test is a pot with a pipette, lovely!)

No sickness today, just felt a bit offy. Met friend and godson for lunch but he was in a mood so hard work.  I had kids pasta for lunch as didn't really feel like eating, then got home and went back to the sofa.  Opened the tub of GU rocky road we had and dh & I demolished them in no time!  Oddly felt really good after, lively and starving, so had some crackerbread with cheese and cucumber then felt bloated and yuk.   Had a sleep but still not feeling the best.

If I don't get back on later then Mackster I have everything crossed for you and am sending you loads of         that you get a bfp.  You have been a fab cycle buddy and have made me laugh so much over the past week especially. I would love it if we both get a bfp and can be cycle buddies over the next 9 months to keep each other sane.  

Nequila
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Nequila yum yum yum GU rocky road god i love that stuff, i have to say even though i feel sick i can still eat sweet stuff, Custurd donuts, yum

How about taking our mind off all this ttc and lets hear everyones fav sweets, puds just naughty goodies 

fo


----------



## amberboo

Just popping on to wish Mackster and Nequilla all the luck in the world for the morning. Really hope you both get a BFP

Mackster DO NOT TEST 2NIGHT.

All go for me again today, started Clomid 100mg today and start Menopur injections 75 2moro. This AF is very heavy which is a pain but at least I know I had a really nice lining should the eggs have wanted to hang about down there.

xxxxxxx


----------



## mackster

Nighty night Nequila....ok have calmed down a little and will refrain till the am   

Thx for warning me off you and Amber..I was soooooooooo close to doing it!!

It's amazing how much your confidence comes and goes,eh?

You have also been an awesome test buddy...here's hoping to a morning of BFP magic...THEN 9 MONTHS of continued support kiddo!!

BTW..Hv been eating like a machine all day..toastie for brekkie,then dim sum,followed by a whole carton of soup,homous and now mexican..haaaaaaaaaaaaaa...am totally bloated now.

THANK you to all the lovely wishes over the past month and will be in contact in the am.

Sorry being total drama queen..am back from my meltdown now   

Hey FO...hope you enjoy rest of wend.
Cookie.hows you buddy?Did you get my low GL info?x


----------



## lroyle

Nequila and  mackster  fingers and toes crossed for you both for tomorrow   
will be thinking of you both good luck
Take care girls
Lisa
xxx


----------



## cookies81

Nequila and  mackster thinking of u  ill be here 7:30 am 2morow to see ur BFP announcments


----------



## kathyandadrian

Good Luck Nequila & Mackster for the morning praying for your BFPs       

Lots of Love

Kathy xxxx


----------



## mackster

Thx so much Cooks and Kath....means a lot xxx


----------



## mackster

And Lisa too...nightxxxxxxxx


----------



## mackster

Morning friends...been up since 4.45am...going madddd...waiting for DH to get up so can test..    ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh            

Good luck Nequila xx


----------



## Nequila

Mackster test, go pee on a stick - wake dh up.

I've been awake since just after 5 as thought I was on, but got up and cleaned up to discover just the pessary being annoying.

Have just tested and got a        I am so excited!!! Is it too early to phone my Mum  Should I still do the cyclogst (I have 5 left)??

I don't know what to do with myself!!!!!


----------



## mackster

OMG OMG OMG.......SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FRICKEN HAPPY FOR YOU DARLING NEQUILA!!!!!   

I CAN'T BLOODY TEST YET AS NO PEE LEFT SINCE 5AM VISIT!!

AM LITERALLY GOING MAD



WHOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO  SO PLESAED FOR YOU HONEY XXX

HOW YOU FEELING


----------



## mackster

PS.NOT SURE ABT CONTINUING PESSARIE..MAYBE DO TODAYS AND CALL CLINIC TOM.


NEVER TOO EARLY TO CALL MUMX WITH AWESOME NEWSXX

IM GONNA DRINK SOME MORE WATER X


----------



## mackster

OMG.....Hope result is right!!!

Just peed into a glass (nice)and popped stick in there..it came back with 2 light lines..

I think I may be      

Will test again  in a bit...sooooooooooooo happy xx


----------



## Nequila

2 lines is 2 lines so you're pregnant too! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## serenfach

As the saying goes 'a line is a line - fact!' Woohooooo Mackster!! Congratulations  

Congrats Nequila!!!!   [you don't know me but I've been following all of you for days]


----------



## serenfach

ps - Nequila.. yes you carry on with the pessaries until told otherwise, babe  They mae sure I had enough to take me past OTD [they gave me another 4 weeks worth at the clinic.. they might do the same with you]


----------



## sofka

nequila and mackster, fab fab news congratulations   
x x


----------



## lroyle

nequila and mackster, thats FAB news well done, we won't know what to do on here without you two you have both been such a laugh with your comments. I'm really pleased for you both    . Now then girls lets keep these BFP coming
xxx

Lisa


----------



## belster

Hi ladies

Just popping on to say massive congratulations to Mackster and Nequila     !!!!

I have gone back to lurking on here since my BFP but so delighted for you both!

Hi to everyone else, sorry to all those with recent BFN's   and big congratulations to the other BFP's!

B XXX


----------



## sharon x

Congrats to mackster and nequila, great news to wake up to, hope the good luck and   continue. Im due to test on wed, am startin to get af pains so feelin  ! 
      

sharon xx


----------



## ellen31419

Congratulations Nequila and Mackster! I so happy for you both! What a weekend of  !!!! Yay!
x


----------



## Fire Opal

nequila and mackster huge congrates ladies , so so happy for you.  
Wishing you both a happy 9mths 

fo


----------



## lexie

Mackster and Nequila- wanted to check up on your news and hurray you both get       !!!!!!!Well done girls!

All the very best for the months ahead!!xx


----------



## jarjj

WOW - 2 BFP's!!!      

Many, many congratulations to you both

 

 
Joanne

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

CONGRATULATIONS Nequila & Makster fantastic news                

9 days to go and counting just want to know this 2ww lark really is the worst but back at work tomorrow so that will keep my mind occupied.............keep having on and off headaches, weird dreams ad achy tummy I know its the progesterone but we live in hope        

Here's to a happy and healthy 8/9 months YAY!!!!!!!

Lots of Love Kathy XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cookies81

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO u go gurls!     Im sooooooooooooooo happy for u 2 u made feel so much better about my bfn that u have ur bfp


----------



## amberboo

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY, So chuffed for you both, just the result this thread needs.

Worth putting off that trip home for eh Mackster

I'l be lurking on this thread over the next few weeks and should hopefully be back on my next 2ww in a coupld of weeks.
Mackster when you have a little time can you please also forward me the GL stuff.

xxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Congrats to u both on ur


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh what a lovely way to start a day    Congratulations both of you!

I've been lurking, will try to post more this week, I find the second week of the 2WW so much harder than the first   I'll know myself this time next week.

Wishing you both a happy healthy pregnancy .... so chuffed for you both!

Serenfach belated congratulations to you too - have read some of your posts in the past and although we haven't 'chatted' you've always made me smile, and calmed me when I've been having a clomid moment    So happy you've finally got your  

Good luck to everyone one else waiting  
Jovi x


----------



## Tweety1

mackster & nequila   so pleased for you ladies.

   to anyone with BFN's recently.

AFM, it's a mental torture waiting for this first scan (seems ages off still - 1st Dec).  Still getting a little bleeding in the afternoons, but only when I wipe (sorry TMI).  It seems ok every morning, but seems to start again about 3-4pm.

Haven't decided yet whether or not I'm going back to work tomorrow.

    please let my bubble be ok.

Take Care everyone.

Tweety
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

OMG the wave of BFP's continues     

Such fantastic news!!! Mackster, Nequila, Big Bird, Ellen.... soooo happy for you guys!!! Here's to lots of bouncing July babies!!!

Sky, Lexie, Soph... really sorry for you guys       

AFM - Just about recovering from the shock of BFP on Friday!!! Went out and bought pregnancy book from Borders yesterday (I haven't allowed myself to do that until now) then got scared that I was getting ahead of myself! Still such a long way to go, and the waiting continues... I have a scan booked for December 14th, so we'll see... 

Wishing you all the very best and tons and tons of       

Nellie xx


----------



## serenfach

Ah, Jovigirl.. what a lovely thing to add.. thanks bunches  

Oooh.. only 7 days to go for you [feels like a lifetime I know] but the other way to look at it is 7 days done already! 
Good luck!! Xx I'll be reading.. 

Have Nequila or Mackster come back yet?? lol.. are you two off peeing on more sticks!?  If you're anything like me, you'll stop at ooh around the 14th one  [and you know a part of me still isn't convinced - it still hasn't sunk in properly yet!]


----------



## spagnelli

Just wanted to say big congrats to Nequila and Mackster

hope you both have happy healthy pregnancies

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Jostan

Just logged on especialy to se what the results are for mackster and nequila.

Congrats to you both  so please to hear your news.

Just starting my second 2ww  

testing on Thursday  

Congrats to you both again and all who are testing today and this week x

Jo x


----------



## mackster

OMG..am almost welling up at all of my online buddies comments!!
  
DH took me for a walk in Hyde Park..then shopping..I secretly wanted to run home,so I could chat to you all.    

Can't do personal ones now..as he wants to fly out again..but am chuffed to bits and you know what..could NOT have done it w/o all of your support..seriously!!At 4.45am this morning I was scouring the archives of the FF site looking for something to give me hope...hoping one of you would pop online!!

Just goes to show guys...1st time can be lucky!!!
My signs were: peeing ALOT over the past few days..AF cramps at the end of week one....and tired on the day before OTD..that's it really!!!

Cookie..I'll be lurking on here until I see a BFP for you little lady!!!Also can't wait to see how everyone else does!!   

Who's next for a BFP

Also..hv run out of cyclogest..clinic not open today..ahhhh..hope that's ok!!

Big kiddes to all my buddies...from Nequila,Amber,Kirst to Serenfach to Kathy,Nellie (the 2nd..not 1st),Tweety,Jovi,Fire Opal,Lexie,Belster,Sharon,Ellen...sparklez,Jostan,Spagnelli,Lollipops..the list goes on and on..hope I didn't leave anyone out!!

Hv to go out with DH now..but will be back later.

Have peed on two sticks so far...just bought a third!!!

Thanks again...


----------



## Nequila

Thank you for all you lovely congratulations, almost in tears too but in a good way. I never thought I'd see 2 lines on a test and am considering framing my nhs special hpt!

Have been out and bought 2 digital clearblue tests. Dh thinks I'm nuts but I'm going to try and space out using them until the scan, although will probably need to buy more before then!

Can't wait till clinic opens tmrw and I can phone them, even though it'll be ages before they call me back.

Have sussed due date to be 28th July so just need to still be pregnant all the way through. Feels like we're on the bottom step of a new ladder, one we've not been on before!

Good luck to everyone else, you need loads of pma and it can happen! I'll still be lurking here as to be honest I don't know where to go as not been here before! And I want to see everyone get their dream too.

xx


----------



## mackster

OOPS..I MEANT TO SEE BIG KISSES..NOT BIG KIDDIES....BUT I WISH YOU THOSE TOO (the smaller variety)x


----------



## sky7

Congratultions to you Mackster and Nequila and everyone else with BFPs.  I am so pleased for you.

AFM - I did not bother testing today as thought there was no point as I have more or less a normal AF bleed now which started yesterday.  I will have to test tomorrow so I can call the clinic to confirm but I already know it is a BFN.  I have sort of come to terms with it now, my worst day was yesterday.  So I am now concentrating on preparing for my interview tomorrow.  I am still continuing with the cyclogest but I know it is pointless.

Mackster - I also saw Sazzle 73 saying that she had bled and still got a BFP.  I only had one embie though, which I think that has now gone I have alot of red blood just like a normal AF.

Sazzle if you are around any reassurance would be great, but I know everyone is different, were you convinced you would get a BFP?  Did you get a BFP on your OTD?

Unfortunately this was our one and only shot at this.  Our only option now will be donor eggs.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.

Sky 7


----------



## pinkpixie

Nequila and mackster big congrats for both of u so pleased for u

sorry to bring it down but as i thought it was a BFN for us today we are both gutted but trying to stay positive we have 3 frosties so will ring the clinic tomorrow and see what happens.

Good luck for the rest of u on ur 2ww


----------



## mackster

Oh Sky..that's such a hard one-being the wend and all.Call the clinic first ting and see what they advise.
Mother Nature might just shock you tomorrow am and do a Snazzle on u!!    

Hv you already looked into donor eggs?I hope you find out all the info tomorrow babes.
Am wishing you LOADS of luck for your interview..you know what-you'll prob get the job and it will involve either drinking(to network/xmas party etc),travel or something which you couldn't hv done whilst preggers(if you are in fact BFN tomrw)   

Let's hope Snazzle hops on here and gives you some info    

Pink Pixie..thinking of you hon...   ...am so pleased you have 3 frosties as back up.Let us know what they say re next go!!

Cookie..you know that low GL info I PM'd you the other day..can you poss copy and paste to Amber?no biggie if you didn't keep it.

Good luck for everyone else xx


----------



## mackster

Also big hi to Donna..how are you?xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girls,

Well a mighty mighty CONGRATULATIONS  to nequilla and mackster....a maze ing news!!!

and all you girls who had ...bet your well chuffed....

Good luck to all you testing in the next few days!!!

Im so sorry  for all you who didnt have the news you were hoping for...be thinking of you....

All i hope is the next 5 days go quick for me....back to work on tuesday then test on friday!!! but im going to do my morning pee in a urine bottle then test when i get home from work cos i need to do it with my dh....and its his day off on friday......so he will have a lie in...bless!!!

unless of course i crack and do it well before/

 to all, whereeva you may be in your treatment or 2ww.......

I think my  brain is giving me a break today but its the headache thats worse....

lol

xxxxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Mackster

Many thanks.  It would be nice to be surprised tomorrow but I doubt it will happen.

I will post to let you know, it is is not a BFN I will be gobsmacked and feel as though I have won the lottery.

I started to look into Donor eggs abroad and have been looking at threads about that.  I think due to my age it will be my best chance.  I don't think the clinic will say it would be worth me having another try with my own eggs.

Sky7


----------



## **girliepinx**

Be thinking of you tomorrow sky 7
hope it is a nice surprise for you.....

xxx


----------



## lroyle

GOOD LUCK     to all the testers tomorrow, fingers and toes crossed for you Sky7 you just never know after reading some of the stories on here anyway.

see you in the morning

Lisa


----------



## mackster

Girliepinx..be prepared to wake DH up on Fri am...as the last few hours are like waiting for Christmas morning to begin when you are 5!!!This am was the longest few hours of my life!!Maybe you can test with hima nd then send him back to bed!!   

Not long for you now Lisa...we are on a roll babes!!    How you feeling??

Sky..   you never know!!I'll be    for you.x

And good luck for tomorrows testers..have been v self involved today..pls remind me who is up besides Sky...xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

good luck to all that r testing tomorrow


----------



## Nequila

Sky I've got my fingers crossed for you girl      

Girliepinx I'm with Mackster on waking dh up and letting him go back to bed after. Seriously I was awake around 5 and knew it was too early but the minutes went soooooo slow. Eventually caved in just after 6 then shouted at dh to come see as there were 2 lines even though it wasn't 3 minutes yet. I am the same at xmas        Lucky Mackster was on line at stupid o clock too so I managed to put off phoning Mum until 6.20

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Back to work tomorrow for me and come tuesday its only a week till test day - don't know how on earth I am gonna stay away from the pee sticks at work I work in a pharmacy we have about 4000 hospital ones within reach aaargggghhhhh

Thinking of al you ladies in the 2ww and hoping that you all your dreams come true

All the laidies with BFN's don't give up girls you have seen it can happen

To all the ladies with BFPs well done and look after yourselves and your baby beanies 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## gettina

Hi everyone 
I hope you are all coping ok. 
I am currently two days post a two day ET and focusing so much on what I hope is going on inside that I feel a bit like a walking thinking uterus. 
Anyway, I'm posting to see if anyone might help me with two minor TWW related dilemmas. 
1. We are due to have some friends who live in the South (we are Yorks) for the w.e. of 5th Dec when my OTD is the Sunday, 6th. We only see them once a quarter and arrange the dates well in advance. I am concerned at the timing. I am trying to think positive and think it will be nice for them to share our good news when we get a BFP on the sunday - even though we might be a bit distracted on the Sat! And it would be a real pity to put them off for no reason if we get a BFP (as it would be next year before we could rearrange). But as last time when we got a BFN -  bleeding a few days before OTD - I limped through work and then spent the w/e quietly licking my wounds. And if we get a BFN on the sunday when they are here I just don't think that will be bearable for me or appropriate to put them in that position. I think despite wanting to think positive we should prpobably postpone their visit but DH says life must go on and really doesn't want to postpone as we\ve not seen them for ages and they are his best friends. Any views on what to do? Can I keep first thing wee and then test it in the pm when they've gone?

2. We are going to dinner with our neighbours next w/e and clearly I won't be drinking. But they are big drinkers and very big on topping up glasses and it will be a change from the norm for me and very much queried when I say I'm not drinking that night. They are lovely but I don't feel I know them well enough to explain about IVF. I just know they and the other couples there will assume I'm pregnant virtually whatever I say (sooo hope they will be right!) which makes me feel so uncomfortable. But, is there a good failsafe excuse any of you have given? 
I know these things are soooo unimportant in the scheme if things but I think this ivf is sending me soft and I'm stressed about them - as well as the big things!
Any advice will be appreciated.
good luck everyone,
gettina


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi Gettina

I am on 2ww tpp its driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!

Getting a bit worried boobs every so slightly tender, always get this about a week before AF had a medicated FET so no trigger shot to give sore boobs  really worried ................

Problem 1 - Not too sure its your choice you could say you arent well and re-arrange for following week.....

Problem 2 - Tell them you are on antibiotics can't drink

Good luck in 2ww keep positive i'm trying hard but its not going too well

Kathy xxxx


----------



## Nequila

Gettina I'm with kathyandadrian. Maybe rearrange your quarterly friends and antibiotics been my excuse for not drinking and works well.

Hard to do but try not to overanalyse every symptom as a lot can be put down to ec, cyclogest etc. Just try and relax and get lots of rest.

Good luck

Sky have you tested yet today?


----------



## ellen31419

Morning all!
Well, its an official   for me! Cant believe how lucky we are!
Good luck today Sky 7, its not over till it's over.
Thankyou everyone for helping me through these two weeks...it's true that they have lasted forever and you guys have helped my tremendously!
My only advice to everyone on this wait is...DONT SYMPTON SPOT!!! I know its hardest thing in the world. I didn't have an implantation bleed, and i just had to remind myself that everyone is different and my two weeks would have lasted longer in my head if, on top of everything that was going on, i was stressing about not having an implantation bleed.
Good good luck to everyone on here, 
Ellen x


----------



## mackster

Congrats Ellen..   ..soooo pleased for you!!!!!

Sky..you ok this am babes?Been thinkin of you    

Hi Kathy!!!How's you today??

Gettina..welcome onboard!!

Yah..I had soooo many nights out to cancel!!I just thought stuff it..I am always saying yes..this is my 2 weeks...and it has taken SO much hard work to get here...they will understand when you eventually tell them...when you are BFP!!!!

The second one..I always blamed my Polycystic ovaries..I hv to attend a load of networky evenings for work..so I just said I had small cysts that play up when I drink sugar-so am taking a few weeks off before the onslaught of Christmas parties!!

Re sore boobs..don't stress...mine were sore the entire time..and I got lucky..

Good luck to all todays testers    

Mack xxx


----------



## mackster

FOR NEQUILA..

YOUR INBOX FULL HONEY....YOU ARE JUST TOO POPULAR..just tried to PM you

btw .Hi Cookie..xxx


----------



## Tweety1

Ellen - fantastic another .  Congratulations hun.    

Sky - you tested yet hun?

Good luck everyone due to test.

Take care,

Tweety
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Many congratulations to those with positives, and   to those with negatives.  
This 2ww is messing around with my head big time. Of course now I have two previous 2ww's to compare to, which is a nightmare really. I don't really have any symptoms at all, apart from very sore (.) (.) which I always have at this time of the month. Really trying to stay      though!
Had a bit of a weird experience in the night. Went to bed earlyish, as was feeling a bit 'rushy', like my heart was beating a bit fast. Then woke up in the night with a really bad lower back ache and tummy ache  , which has gone by this morning . Also woke up later on very hot and a bit clammy on the breast bone, and had about 4 different dreams during the course of the night. It's very difficult to say what is brought on by the progestorone pessaries, and it's all messing with me!
Sorry for the ramble, I'm really   that this works for us this time!

Nikki
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies hopefully i will be joining use later if everything goes well today am going in at 12 for transfer a 5day blast clinic only letting me put 1 embie back tho. But i have a quick question if any1 could answer for me i have been taken the crione gel since friday night and am feeling really bloated and windy!!(sorry tmi) but is this normal? Also the gel is making me feel a bit itchy sorry tmi but am worried am doing something wrong and to embarrassed to ask my clinic lol.

Congrats to all the  

And sorry for the    

  to all those on the the dreaded 2ww xx


----------



## mackster

Hey starry night..good luck today honey.I haven't taken the gel..but the cyclogest makes you vbloated and windy..and I heard that the gel made others v itchy...but ask nurse if ye worried...

Onlysam..those symptoms sound spot on to me...I had wierd dreams etc..could be progesterone...stay positive xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mackster, and congratulations  

Nikki
x


----------



## lroyle

Hi Ladies big congrats to all bfp    and     to all the bfn
well 7 days to otd for me not feeling very hopeful at the moment my dear friend had her et on the 11/11/09 and i had them put back on the 13/11/09 I have no symptoms at all just very moody with dp, Very upset today and i go back to work on Wednesday.
Is there any bfp out their who felt them same i seem to be clutching at straws at the moment and why does my clinic say 17 days until test anyone else waited that long. I have no frosties so this could be my only chance unless my friend would do it again, Really scared,in case it doesn't work, my poor dp has no children and i feel i will be robbing him of being a dad. Sorry girls just really down today.

Take care
Lisa


----------



## owenl

Can I join you?

I had ET today and now officially PUPO.  3 day transfer 2 embies: one grade 2 borderline grade 1 with 7 cells and one grade 2 with 6 cells.

Hoping for 2nd time lucky.  Test date Friday 4th Dec.


----------



## spagnelli

Hello ladies - how are we all?    

I have a qu - im having some stabbing type pains today really low in my belly thats making me feel sicky and some clear/white watery discharge just wondered if this is normal on day 3 of 2ww?

xx spag xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Spagnelli
That sounds totally normal to me! 

Lots of luck

Nikki
x


----------



## mackster

Spagnelli..that all sounds normal!!

Owenl..welcome to 2ww...am wishing you loads of luck and that time goes fast!!

Lisa..I had no symptoms at all the first week and just AF'y type pains in second and needed to pee alot...think positive..i have a good feeling abt it..xx


----------



## kcantwait

gettina said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope you are all coping ok.
> I am currently two days post a two day ET and focusing so much on what I hope is going on inside that I feel a bit like a walking thinking uterus.
> Anyway, I'm posting to see if anyone might help me with two minor TWW related dilemmas.
> 1. We are due to have some friends who live in the South (we are Yorks) for the w.e. of 5th Dec when my OTD is the Sunday, 6th. We only see them once a quarter and arrange the dates well in advance. I am concerned at the timing. I am trying to think positive and think it will be nice for them to share our good news when we get a BFP on the sunday - even though we might be a bit distracted on the Sat! And it would be a real pity to put them off for no reason if we get a BFP (as it would be next year before we could rearrange). But as last time when we got a BFN - bleeding a few days before OTD - I limped through work and then spent the w/e quietly licking my wounds. And if we get a BFN on the sunday when they are here I just don't think that will be bearable for me or appropriate to put them in that position. I think despite wanting to think positive we should prpobably postpone their visit but DH says life must go on and really doesn't want to postpone as we\ve not seen them for ages and they are his best friends. Any views on what to do? Can I keep first thing wee and then test it in the pm when they've gone?
> 
> 2. We are going to dinner with our neighbours next w/e and clearly I won't be drinking. But they are big drinkers and very big on topping up glasses and it will be a change from the norm for me and very much queried when I say I'm not drinking that night. They are lovely but I don't feel I know them well enough to explain about IVF. I just know they and the other couples there will assume I'm pregnant virtually whatever I say (sooo hope they will be right!) which makes me feel so uncomfortable. But, is there a good failsafe excuse any of you have given?
> I know these things are soooo unimportant in the scheme if things but I think this ivf is sending me soft and I'm stressed about them - as well as the big things!
> Any advice will be appreciated.
> good luck everyone,
> gettina


Gettina, you're in a very similar position to me; I'm due to test on Sunday 29th Nov, and we have some very good friends visiting that weekend, and I too am in a dilema about what to do, but have decided I am not going to test while they're there, because if it's a negative, then I'll be awful company (obviously) and doubt I'd be able to feign being fine! And I don't think it would be fair on them to do that, so I am going to do a wee in the morning, but test once they've left. I wish too that they weren't coming because it takes the edge off of their visit, as I will be anxious, but also, it will make the wait easier too I guess because I won't be thinking about it quite so much! So maybe try and do that too!

This weekend, we went to visit a couple we only met on holiday earlier this year, but I told them of my situation, and they were fine and really good about me not being able to drink, it didn't spoil anything, but if I were you, I'd probably say you're on antibiotics so can't drink! Something like that should suffice.

So, much luck with whatever you do! AFM, I'm going nuts, second week is much harder and I'm in a foul mood today, so thinking AF is going to show soon


----------



## pixie g

Hi there

Hope you dont mind me hopping onto this thread - I've been following it over the last week or so, as I'm currently going through DEIVF (EC today)...Hopefully I'll join you all soon !!

I just saw your post Gettina - it's a really tricky one. re the not drinking this weekend. The antibios excuse is always a good one - I usually say I've been bitten by a horsefly or something (though not sure that's possible at this time of year ?) How about an ear infection ? It's not something anyone can see ! re the friends next weekend - what's your gut telling you ? How well do you get on with these friends ? Would they be people who could support you if it's a BFN as well as celebrate a BFP ? Obviously you can delay the testing as Kcantwait said...they other option is to test, and have your friends there to support / celebrate as needed.

On one of my cycles, I got a BFN on the Friday, and had a girlie weekend booked for the Sat - I decided to go in the end, as it helped me to get on and deal with the news / have a bit of 'normality' (incredibly, I didn't break down the whole weekend - I could still laugh and joke...until I got home on the Sun). I managed to get one on one time with one close girlfriend, and talked it all through with her - it was incredibly cathartic. 

At the end of the day though, it'll be how you feel about it - how comfy you are with these friends etc. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## jarjj

Ellen

Many congratulations



Joanne

xx


----------



## sharon x

Hi ladies, well i looks like it maybe over for us, got bad a/f pains all day and been knicker checkin all day, jus got home checked  and fresh red blood (sorry TMI). OTD is wednesday but will test tomorrow just in case, but hope is slowly fading!
Thanks for all the support and congrats to the  !!!

sharon x


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hiya ladies just popping on to confirm def     I am planning on popping on again in a couple of days so there will be personals then (I keep promising them I know but I have not been in a great place this week to be honest.)  I need to just try and keep my mind of the baby stuff tonight.  so me and hubby gonna get a take away and screech away on singstar.  With regards the IUI just waiting on a letter to confirm when can start attempt number 2.  onwards and upwards as they say...   Quick question - any ideas when the evil ol witch will rear her head?  only had crampyness and a little pms as signs she is on her way but she's been teasing me for the last week.


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi there,

Hey Gettina- antibiotics are a good excuse....cos they can cause you to be really sick if you take them with alcohol, so you could say you had a urine infection or ear like pixie said....you have an excuse about your kidneys being really painful with a urine infection...

or you could buy your own drinks, like lime and tonic water (vod, lime etc), blackcurrant and lemonade(cider and black), apple juice and lemonade(wht wine and lemonade), all these could pass as alcoholic ones.....

Cancel your neighbours if you feel you cant make any excuses.....see how you feel, you may not want to socialise....


so sorry scottsgirlie and sharon...... 

hi spagnelli- i had similar pains and increased discharge around day 3 too...so sounds ok to me....

Hi owenl- good luck for the 4th...im a week ahead of you!!!  hope for it to be 2nd time lucky for you!!!!    

Iroyle/lisa- keep going girl, think positive...its awful to wait that long but they obviously asked you to test for a reason at that time...good luck...have you got things to occupy you....im sure your dear friend is hoping for you too..... i had a bad weekend, totally exhaausted and emotional but turned a corner now...back to work tom....hope it goes ok....

went shopping with my friend today and that helped....


Good luck girlies.....speak swn.....


sorry to all you and your not so good news....xxxxx


----------



## lroyle

A big congrats to Ellen well done and loads of     for scottsgirlie and Sharon I'm so sorry for you girls.
A big thank you to all of you for reply today having a bad day extra thanks to you **girliepinx** you are always here to help me in my moments of despair.

fingers crossed for you testers tomorrow   
Love Lisa
PS
Hope all you BFP have had a loverly day    spreading the word XXX


----------



## **girliepinx**

No problem at all lisa..... im wishing you better days ahead, these last few days are trying but hopefully i can see an end to all this despair and hopefully you will too.....     

lots of snuggly sticky vibes for you babes....xxxx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello PUPO ladies!

How are you doing with your  2 ww ?

I am on day 5 post EC, which means that my little ones have now reached blastocyst level and may have started implanting if all OK (please please please stick little embies       )

Ohhh this 2ww is driving me crazy!

I simply cant wait   

I spend hours and hours reading the FF boards and other websites to find answers to my millions of questons and worries...

There is no life for me outside this fertility topic       

I wish I could shut my eyes and make the time go faster and these unbearable 2ww just come to an end!!!



 to all of you

Andrianna x


----------



## gettina

Thanks for the advice girls. I will say to the neighbours that I am on antibiotics for a chest infection (don't wanna mention urine over dinner!!)
Still undecided re the friends for the w/e but maybe will take your lead kcantwait and wee early, test late and 'use' them to take my mind off it. Assuming I last till then.. I wasn't sure you could do that.

So sorry to Scotsgirlie and Sharon for the bad news today. Take care of yourselves. 

gettina


----------



## kate41209

Hi All 
Been following your posts for the last couple of weeks and for the last few days been staring at this screen and crying with what you have all wrote, today I really feel like cracking up, so decided to join.

I'm on my 2ww under LWH had my ET 20th OTD 4th Dec, I feel sick with worry and hope being on here will help. Just on a rollercoaster as you all are I know . 

Hoping somebody can help I have a nagging pain on my right side through my groin but shooting up if that makes sense, its really worrying me. 

Think its really lovely how you all support each other and hope I can find the same positivity you all have

Thanks
Kate


----------



## kezzababes

Hi- can I join you? I had ET on 18th so OTD is officially 2nd dec. But due to personal situations I'm going to test on 30th Nov. 
this is my 2nd time but symptoms are different this time. Didn't get much last time but my body is going mad this time! Trapped wind (TMI), sharp pains, huge (.)(.) and bloating!!! 
I'm getting little movements in my uterus tonight- like something is moving around! Weird!! 

Going to see my acupuncture lady on Wednesday so hopefully she be able to set me straight!


----------



## kate41209

Kezzababes

Hiya, can you test early this is my first go so all new to me, had 2 embies implanted a 11 cell and a 7 cell. Also do you know how long it takes normally for the clinic to get back to you with how many they have frozen (if any)

My symptoms are really similar to urs really bad wind, to the point its uncomfortable!! Tried some boiled water but that only seemed to make it worse!!


----------



## kezzababes

Hi kate- some websites say 2 weeks after EC. My husband works away and our test date is Wed. So we are going to test on Monday. Then either way I will test again on Wed. Last time I bleed 3 days early so I might not even get to test date!   to you- good luck!


----------



## Guest

Hi Kate and Kezza
I had ET at LWH on the 19th, so test day is the 3rd I think!
I'm feeling really ropey at the moment, just like AF is on her way, and a massive headache
Kate-re your pain-I had that with last ivf-a really bad pain in one side. I think it's your ovary shrinking back. I was worried at the time it may be ectopic, but loads to early apparently. Also, I'm waiting to hear if I had any   at LWH. Phoned them today to enquire, but they just said I would get a letter-don't they understand, it means so much to know you have a backup plan at this stage  

Sending us loads of      for a happy outcome.

Nikki
x


----------



## Fire Opal

OMG

BFP

can't believe i'm saying this, still in shock, I had such strong af pains last night that when i woke up at am for the loo i thought sod it i'll do the test. when the cross came up in the window my hands started shaking 

I lay back in bed rolled over and woke dh up and told him. he's still wants to wait til fridays test before he gettting excited. didn't sleep much after that so back in bed now dh has gone to work.

Can't thank you ALL enough for all your support and help though this, i know its still a long way to go but am so glad we have got this far.

All my love
Fire Opal x x x x x x


----------



## Tweety1

Fire Opal     congratulations hun.  So pleased for you.

Tweety.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

FO

Just wanted to send you and dh many congratulations

Joanne

xx


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Wow FO massive congrats!!!!! Can't say I'm surprised tho from all the symptoms you were reporting I had a feeling this might be your time!

I did a clearblue digital test this morning and it said pregnant 3+ weeks so we didn't dream it and it wasn't the trigger shot or a dodgy batch and our little one hasn't flown away over the weekend!!! I think it is only just beginning to sink in!!! 

Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months...

Nellie xx


----------



## jarjj

Nellie

Lovely news!



Joanne

xx


----------



## mackster

Naughty FO.     ..BUT SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!

That sounds VERY promising!!!!
Yeehaaaaa!!!!


Nellie..those digi sticks are great,eh?I did one yesterday and it said 2-3 weeks..which means 4-5weeks..makes it feel more real,eh?

Good luck to all todays testers   

Sky..been thinkin of you..you ok hon?xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Well done FO    


really happy for you !!!!! 

Andrianna x


----------



## lroyle

A big Congtats FO well done really pleased for you     , lets hope this carries on.

Lisa     for everyone else testing today.


----------



## owenl

Hi FO

Just want to say massive congratulations on your  .  I remember you from back in March, we were cycle buddies back then too.  Really glad it's worked out for you this time round.


----------



## MultiMum

Hello,

Almost good news! Positive today which is OTD at the clinic with their 'basic' test but they said they wish to get an absolute HCG level so not to conclude anything until they call me later with levels.....

Adrianna - the 2ww is hell. But living 'here' is no bad thing. At least you can find out answers to so many questions and then when some of the anxiety goes (ie once you get to ODt) then you'll find you don't need to spend every second here! For me if definately kept me going and saved me sharing a zillion anxieties with DP. My DP is brilliant but when asked to 'compare and contrast' tiny lines on about 10 different brands of pregnancy tests...even he has his limits! Susie


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Suzie,

Thanks for your message and YES!!!!!!! BIG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!
A positive is a positive and has to be celebrated     
Wishing you best of luck forn the next 9 months!!!!!

Andrianna x


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers guys.

i don't know what to think   just rang Bath clinic and they have said its looking good but they won't confirm in their records til i do a test on friday but she seems happy on the time after trigger (14 days since EC) 

        yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

feels odd having this af pain 

Nellie and suzie fab news to hun    

Mack, i know i was naughty but i crumbled, felt like a naughty girl sneaking about at 3am   

So So glad i can tell you guys as trying to keep it hush hush til friday. told my bezzy mate and she's over the moon. roll on scan  

Fo x


----------



## kate41209

kezzababes said:


> Hi kate- some websites say 2 weeks after EC. My husband works away and our test date is Wed. So we are going to test on Monday. Then either way I will test again on Wed. Last time I bleed 3 days early so I might not even get to test date!  to you- good luck!


Well im goin to test two days early to then lol, what test do you think is best to use? 
I keep feeling so positive and then really negative was suppose to be back at work tomorrow but my boss is really understanding and said take as long as I need, think if anybody said how are you I would either kiss them or kill them. 
Fingers crossed for you, that you will get to your test date hun, Im not up on all these signs but you are in my  for that


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Finally plucked up the courage to come back on.  Thank you all for your kind words they have made me fill up.  I did a test yesterday and as expected I got a BFN.  I decided to not ring the clinic until after my interview, by which time I had decided I would want to try again if my clinic will let me, which I doubt as due to age and my AMH only being 1.7 when tested before this first cycle.

If they let me have another try I am going to bed rest after transfer as I think some of you who have BFPs did.

Anyway I have an appointment on 8/12 to see the Consultant.

I am now trying to hold back the tears, because I had to have new tyres and everything seems too much, silly I know.  I lurch from right lets get on with looking into donor eggs to I feel so depressed.

Sorry for all who have BFNs  and Congratulations to all with BFPs.

There are so many posts since I was last on here.  I see someone who is egg sharing, do you mind PM me some more info as this may be an option rather than going abroad.

I will come back now and again to see how you have got on.

Did anyone take anything extra like DHEA? or avoid caffeine before EC etc.  Any tips would be gratefully received.

Good luck for those yet to test and my advice is don't symptom spot if I get another chance I will definately not do that again  sent myself mad.

I now have another presentation to prepare for next Monday and then two more after that which is going to keep my mind off feeling sorry for myself.

Sky7


----------



## kate41209

Nikki

You ET was the day before mine then, I got my letter this morning and 3 have successfully frozen, so as much as I want to be positive and   it works for me this time this pain is really stopping me from being , I think if 3 have frozen surely my little Elvis & Priscilla stand a chance, but then I know I'm just not that lucky. Oh my look I'm even arguing with myself while I'm typing.

Are you going to wait till 3rd or will you test early? Which test will you use. 

Fingers crossed and     for us all


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Kate,
You need to buy an ultra sensitive hpg, as it detects as little as 10iu hCG in you urine.
I have 6 of them at home.  
I used 1 already just to make sure that I wont get a false BFP because of the trigger- ( it was negative which is good as it tells me that the trigger didnt affect the result)
Good luck!        

Andrianna x


----------



## Fire Opal

Sky

I was advised by my doc to take DHEA, 3 times a day for 3 months after my bad reponse last time. Not sure if it helped but we got more eggs and they did icsi this time. i've been eatting brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice after ec to help with lining. and have really rested first few days on the sofa then just chilled and did very little.
DH also took vic c and zinc combo, which doubled his count.

hope this helps, hang in there hun

Fo


----------



## pinkpixie

FO big congrats am so pleased for u had a feeling it would be good news


----------



## Guest

Congratulations FO-enjoy the next 8 months!
Kate-I got  my letter this morning too, we have 1 little  ! When you say pain-is it like 'wind' pain, because that will be down to the pessaries.I had that for the first couple of days too. 
I'm driving myself crazy here! I feel exactly how I do before AF-with added lower back pain and a headache. It's so worrying. Nicker checking has started, and I'm only 5dp3dt! You so quickly forget teh nightmare of the 2ww. I must remain      though. 

Nikki
xx


----------



## Jostan

Excellent news FO, my ET was a day later than yours and I'm really struggling to keep away from those sticks - its just so tempting, keep thinking why prolong the agony!!!

May break tomorrow and test 1 day early as DH is working from 5 am on Thursday (which is the day clinic said i can test) keep dreaming about it and my dreams are so vivid i wonder wether I've done it in my sleep!!!

The 2ww really is the worst part of it all.

Congrats to see all the BFP it inspires us all

x


----------



## BNP

Hi


----------



## Nequila

Sky hunny I'm so sad for you     as for what to do to try and make it work, well I did EVERYTHING everyone suggested   I started acupuncture, acupuncture man put me and dh on herbal tablets too, also the usual pre-natal folic acid multi vit and also selenium tablets for both of us.  Cut out caffeine altogether, reduced choccy intake too, had pineapple juice every morning.  Stopped doing any strenuous excercise, just limited to treadmill steady walking.  After EC I rested up and didn't go back to work until 6 days after ET.  Even then I just came home and slept, I have done nothing round the house as did vac one night but got pains so not done it again.

FO congrats, you so deserve it after all the grief you had last cycle  

Tested again this morning too with digital just to see the word "pregnant" come up followed by 2-3 weeks, so it is real then!  Not got scan until 9th Dec which seems forever away and am currently trying to rearrange my post IVF hols from Dec to April on advice from the clinic not to fly in first 12 weeks.  Am now also getting paranoid as noticed a little yellowish discharge today so trying not to panic.

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

LizzyM said:


> New home for November and December 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and we'll add you to the list
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
> 
> cluey, 1st Nov, IUI
> xxx lisa xxx, 2nd Nov, FET
> Charliecat, 2nd Nov, FET
> emily52, 2nd Nov, FET,
> Moogie, 2nd Nov, IVF
> AnnLynch, 3rd Nov, TBC
> bevvers, 3rd Nov, FET,
> Hula, 3rd Nov, ICSI,
> flumple, 4th Nov, TBC
> rachelbw, 5th Nov, IVF,
> starlar, 5th Nov, ICSI,
> surromum, 5th Nov, Surro FET,
> sw197, 5th Nov, ICSI,
> nicola1x, 6th Nov, ICSI,
> Tessie*, 6th Nov, ICSI,
> Neave1976, 6th Nov, IVF,
> christine08, 6th Nov, IVF,
> babysmile, 6th Nov, TBC
> Fran74, 6th Nov, IUI,
> starlar, 7th Nov, ICSI,
> Bubbly_Bird, 7th Nov, TBC
> enknowles, 9th Nov, IVF,
> always, TBC, IVF,
> joliejo, 9th Nov, TBC,
> Lynn E, 9th Nov, IVF,
> Wombat72, 9th Nov, ICSI,
> Wendycat, 10th Nov, ICSI,
> snozyrozy, 10th Nov, ICSI,
> Sam1934, 10th Nov, DET,
> hanadiz, 10th Nov, FET,
> Lyzbeth, 11th Nov, DEIVF,
> viviloves,11th Nov, IVF,
> gerjka, 11th Nov, FET,
> Hope082, 11th Nov, IVF,
> tanisha, 12th Nov, ICSI,
> bearinmind, 12th Nov, ICSI,
> Paddyob13, 12th Nov, TBC,
> berry55, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> Moshy29, 13th Nov, IVF,
> princess30, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> penny72, 13th Nov, FSET
> Sugarmumma, 13th Nov, ICSI,
> serenfach, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> hope2009, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> Irish*FF, 14th Nov, DEIVF
> sparklez, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> belster, 14th Nov, ICSI,
> DonnaB, 15th Nov, IUI,
> scillymoos, 16th Nov, ICSI,
> Tweety, 16th Nov, ICSI,
> LILLYBELLE, 16th Nov, IUI
> nickilong, 16th Nov, IVF,
> lollipops, 17th Nov, IVF,
> sunbeam, 17th Nov, FET
> lesbo_mum, 18th Nov, IUI,
> little areca, 18th Nov, ICSI,
> Lucy1912, 18th Nov, IVF
> Deannericho, 19th Nov, DEIVF,
> Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
> Alinorthen, 19th Nov, TBC
> Kate0103, 19th Nov, FET
> mon bebe, 20th Nov, DEICSI
> grace222, 20th Nov, IVF
> Big Bird 09, 20th Nov, ICSI,
> lexie, 21st Nov, IVF,
> sofka, 20th Nov, IVF,
> Nellie ( the2nd), 20th Nov, IVF,
> cookies81, 22nd Nov, ICSI,
> peabrain, 22nd Nov, TBC
> mackster, 22nd Nov, TBC,
> Nequila, 22nd Nov, ICSI,
> K O L, 23rd Nov, ICSI
> pinkpixie, 23rd Nov, TBC,
> ellen31419, 23rd Nov, ICSI,
> sky7, 23rd Nov, IVF,
> Roobarb and Custard, 24th Nov, DEIVF
> amberboo, 20th Nov, CLO/MEN,
> sharon x, 25th Nov, ICSI
> Luce17, 26th Nov, IUI
> SJBarlow2302, 26th Nov,
> josiejo, 27th Nov, ICSI
> missgooseberry, 20th Nov, ICSI,
> halleberry1, ,
> Scotsgirlie, TBC, IUI,
> ashjee, TBC, TBC
> Merryme, TBC, TBC
> spring123, 22nd Nov, TBC
> Fire Opal, 25th Nov, ICSI,
> Susie1, 24th Nov, TBC
> Jostan, 26th Nov, ICSI
> **girliepinx**, 27th Nov, ICSI
> lroyle, 30th Nov, DEIVF
> kezzababes, 30th Nov, IVF
> kathyandadrian, 1st Dec, FET
> Lisa72, 2nd Dec, ICSI
> onlysam, TBC, ICSI
> spagnelli, TBC,TBC
> gettina, 6th Dec, IVF
> starrynight, , IVF
> owenl, 4th Dec, ICSI
> kate40219, 4th Dec, TBC,
> crazychick, 7th Dec ICSI
> 
> 
> 
> Much love, Liz & Natalie xxx​
> We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from Sept/Early October so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

yes please ICSI OTD 4th Dec

Good luck to those who testing over the next few days 
Congrats to those with 
 to those with


----------



## Bibi

Hello

just wondering if I could join in please? I had FET this morning, I now have a 9 cell and an 8 cell embryo on board so am officially PUPO  .

OTD will be 8th Dec. Anyone else testing then or am I the last?

Bibi xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Bibi,
Welcome to te group!
I am also a PUPO, 4dp2dt. I am supposed to test after the 2nd December but I am too impatient...
I have already bought 6 ultra sensitive hpt to be able to test earlier.
2ww is simply unbearable!
Sending you lots of positive toughts      

Nice picture by the way!

Andrianna x


----------



## LizzyM

Hello Ladies!!

My word you are such a chatty bunch 

I just wanted to say that can all Ladies who have tested  please move over to this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216130.0 or
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206857.0 
Thank you ladies  I look forward to modding you through your PG's 

Good luck girls      

Liz xxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi ladies my OTD is the 4 dec, i'm 5dp3dt and will be testing early just to see lol x


----------



## caz2222

Hi all
Just wanted to pop on to say congrats to those BFPs!
I got a BFP this morning - after 4 failed go's I cant quite believe it!!!!!!!
For those interested (like me!)in any symptoms - there nothing so major I'd have notice if not paranoid but - 
sore lower back for days
AF pains yesterday
Sore bloated tummy
DH says my b**bs bigger but I'm not so sure
one other thing - my pee stick was really feint, but blood levels came in at 378 (10 days post day5 et) - so dont panic if your line is pale, a line is a line!! I guess. 
Now just praying I hold on.....whole new level of paraoia about to start!

Anyway - good luck to all. I have terrible trouble getting messages on the board but I'll be watching and praying!
Cazx


----------



## Bibi

Hi Kizzy and Adrianna - glad I've got a couple of people to go through the 2ww with   Hope you're both doing well.

Congratulations Caz!! 

Hi Liz - thanks for moderating us. Please can you add me to the hall of fame

Bibi xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hello may I join you ladies? 1st ICSI & my otd is 1st dec!

 to the angels I recognise from nov/dec cycle board!

 to everyone else!

owenl are you at RIE? Me too  

Promised myself wouldn't get paranoid or test early ..... failing on the first


----------



## spagnelli

Congrats to all the bfp's!!!!!

Adrianna - what are the sensitive tests? where do you get them??

Kizzy - r u really gonna test early?? when?? i want to but dh wont let me ( i may sneak one!!) got his kiddies staying on w/end of otd so dont wanna do it then!!

xx spagnelli xx (10 days and counting!!!)


----------



## kathyandadrian

*Hi All

Congratulations to all BFPs so pleased for you all        

Been at work all days and feel totally drained, had horrific period pains and backache last night which has lightened up today but now feel feel really down, had sore boobs but not very sore - just like AF time, had white cm (tmi) down below eeewwww     

Days to go until test date and I can't compare how I felt on my BFNs because they were fresh cycles and this is medicated FET just feel like AF is about to arrive any moment     

Dont test until Tuesday and working in a pharmacy I am really struggling to keep away from them pee sticks (about 4000 ultra sensitive ones) It's just cruel     

This is driving me insane anyone else feel the same ??

Kathy xxxx*


----------



## sky7

Hi Nequila

Thanks for your advice, did you stop exercise before EC?  Also Selenium I can get from Boots I assume?

Did you have acupuncture before EC and after?  I was having acu and taking he disgusting tea drinks when I was doing IUI but have not had it for a while now.  Is it safe to take the herbs they prescribe during EC and ET?

Sky7


----------



## kezzababes

Hi kathy

Yes feeling all of those symptoms with the same time to go as you. Especially the white stuff which I don't normally get apart from when AF is due (can't be from pessaries as doing them through the back door)

Have just a mild backache and odd twinge in my tummy. Main difference is my nipples are huge (TMI!) and have large bumps on them. 

At the moment I'm not sure either way. Going to my accupuncture lady tomorrow so hopefully she might be able to shed some light. 

Hope you stay strong to protect yourself from a false negative! 

kezza


----------



## sky7

Hi Fire Opal

Thanks for the advice.  If they let me have another try (will find out on 8/12 seeing Consultant.  I will certainly start the zinc and vits for Hubby at the moment I was only taking the Boots Mother to be vits and Folic acid.

Where do you get DHEA from and what is it?

Sky7


----------



## mackster

Hi Sky..sorry you been having a horrible time darl..   

I wouldn't take too many herbs etc whilst stimming.I took chronium whilst D/R to keep my weight and PCOS down..I also ate brazil nuts and drank fresh pineapple juice during 2ww and sat around alot.I totally gave up all caffeine and booze (and made DH do it too)for abt 2 months before hand.I am also a veggie..but made sure I ate LOADS of protein.

I also stopped all exercise except swimming until EC day..and then nada...

Also..as I normally rush from place to place..I decided to say no to every night out for a while before stimming..just to get my body to relax...also I had 2 x sess of acupuncture whilst stimming and one on a.m of EC and one immediately afterwards and one during 2ww-Hammersmith hospital actually advise you to do it as part of your IVF.

Well done to all todays testers...looks like us BFP's have been booted off to a new post..boooooooooooooooo


AFM..Just hanging out for first scan on 7th Dec..hv little twinges still..hope they stay with me xx

I will keep checking in though to see how you're all doing!!!Fo..can't wait to hear!!

Amber..Ill PM you now re diet...

XXX


----------



## kate41209

Arh made up Nikki you got a little frosty to, it was a the best letter ever, give us a bit of hope for the ones in the oven don't ya think?
Went out for a couple of hours for some lunch and shopping but I got really tiered and that friggin pain is back with avengance, its not like wind and to far over to the right for a period pain but getting really uncomfortable now, so back on the couch with my feet under some cushions and that seems to ease it.

Adrianna, what are your tests called and where did you get them?

Ladies how early do you think I could test from OTD 4/12 which is Fri - is Monday to early, its making me feel better thinking I have lee than a week to go!!!!

Liz thanks for putting me on the board were on ICSI


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi spag,

an ultra sensitive hpg detects as little as 10iu hCG in you urine when regular tests detect 25iu.
Sensitive tests can be used 10-11 days post ovulation. (for IVF ovulation = EC).
I got mine online from a company called acess diagnostics.

However, some people prefer not to do a hpt. I can't, I'm simply too impatient. I will test every day from day 10 post EC until my Official test day.    I know I am mad!
I had already one test just to make sure it wont give me a false positive because of the trigger  

Good luck!

Andrianna x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

This is were the Angels have been hiding today  

Hi Spag - I'm going to test on the 30th first cos thats 14 days past EC just to see and then go from there lol, i've not told DH cos he might    me


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi Kezza

I had the spots on my nipples last 2 BFNs though, if they are white bumps on your nipples they are called montgomery's tubercules and this is how Drs used to diagnose preganancy before HPTs were invented. I can now just visualise EVERYONE in the 2ww getting their boobs out LOL       

However, I thought last time that it was the HCG trigget shot that produced them but I haven't had one this time having an FET, I was wondering if it could be the proesterone that is causing them??        

Kathy xxxx


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna

Just been on that website (feel like a stalker) 
Are yours called Advanced Ultra HCG Home Pregnancy Test, and are they stripes you dip (sorry TMI ) and are they in a blue an white packet


----------



## summersunshine

kizzywizzypink said:


> This is were the Angels have been hiding today
> 
> Hi Spag - I'm going to test on the 30th first cos thats 14 days past EC just to see and then go from there lol, i've not told DH cos he might  me


Found 

Kizzy do you plan testing every day like hpt-queen-andrianna? My dh is the same, doesn't want to test early .....


----------



## kizzywizzypink

No wont test every day prob do the 30th then leave till OTD the 4th (might do the 2nd lol)


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies can i join now i have 1 blast on board as from yesterday. Test date is the 8thdec feels ages away i thought with a 5day i would be able to test sooner but no.

Congrats on the bfp  

And sorry for the bfn  

xx


----------



## owenl

Hi Summershine - yes I'm at the RIE too, you must have had your ET the same day as my EC (20th), I was the only one that day for EC.

sorry for no personals - exhausted tonight although don't know why - I've been lounging around all day.

Is anyone of the 2ww on the Crinone Gel?  I'm on it this time round, 1st tx was pessaries which I didn't like much - I'm finding the gel easier to take but unsure if it's what's making me feel lousy.


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Kate,
No they are not stripes. 
They look like normal tests.
Pink and white plastic.
The brand is ACON labs and the name on the box states : Early detection
I found them in acces diagnostics web site under:
On-Line Catalogue > SPECIAL OFFERS > Special Offers on Ultra Home Pregnancy Tests
Special Offer Use before end Dec 2009 >ACON Early Detection Ultra Midstream Double Pregnancy Test £1.99


Hope it helps

Andrianna x


----------



## Bibi

Starrynight - I had FET today and also test on the 8th!!

Bibi xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hi owenl, we were in and out for et so fast. There was 1 bed in corner with curtain round - were u behind curtain?     We were put in other corner, but got taken thru real quick.  I think it was empty when we got back out. 

I'm on the crinone tampon-like gel too, easy to use and no bum palaver  

Feel quite lousy too, but thought that was just getting over everything or being stuck in house past few days!


----------



## starrynight

Andrianna_uk thats the ones i have lol I have bought a few things from that site.

A quick question ladies am on the crinone gel am sure it has given me an infection but anyway how do i know am doing it right? Obviously am just putting up where is shud be how do i know its wrkn i have heard people mention sore boobs ect but i have nothing just really bloated. Also the clinic told me   to scoop the left over out every couple of days!!!

xx


----------



## starrynight

Bibi oh hopefully it will be a good day for both of us  . I might test earlier everyone else is lol xx


----------



## summersunshine

Starrynight, how the 'ell do you scoop out? With a ladel, a spoon or some other scooping implement?     Honestly! The things we women have to do.

I haven't been given any advice by my clinic to get any back out ...... just how to use to put in!

What makes you think you have an infection? Sore?


----------



## kate41209

Boohoo excited thanks Adrianna just ordered them got 5 boxes - 10 tests, will have to keep them hid though
DH is against testing early but hey ho once they are here who could resist. 

Thanks 
Kate


----------



## summersunshine

summersunshine said:


> Starrynight, how the 'ell do you scoop out? With a ladel, a spoon or some other scooping implement?   Honestly! The things we women have to do.
> 
> I haven't been given any advice by my clinic to get any back out ...... just how to use to put in!
> 
> What makes you think you have an infection? Sore?


Starrynight just re-read and hope you don't think I'm taking the mick! Didn't mean to be


----------



## Bibi

Starrynight - good luck with the scooping  . Bet the staff haven't tried to do it! Honestly the things they ask us to do. I hope we get BFP's too!! Its our anniversary on the 10th so was debating waiting to test after that as don't want it to spoil it if its BFN. DH   at that and said mmmm I'll believe that when I see it!!


----------



## starrynight

Summer    i didn't ask am guessing she meant with my finger unless i missed something lol Hmm i mite ask dp 2nite to do it for me   . Yea am sore and a little itchy   but that cud be from all the proding and stuff going on up there lately lol.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Not at all summer am glad i made someof you laugh!!   but now am worried no1 else has been asked to scoop lol xx


----------



## owenl

Summersunshine - yes that would have been me, I was in the far corner probably with the curtain closed.  Op was at 9am and I think I got out of the hospital around 12.30pm but I was vaguely aware of one other bed opposite me being used for a short period and thought it must have been for an ET patient.


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Kate,
Wow you have more than me now!
I only have 3 boxes! Hahahaha   
Ok, I am glad you're happy and really hope these test will show a   very soon!

Andrianna x


----------



## summersunshine

owenl said:


> Summersunshine - yes that would have been me, I was in the far corner probably with the curtain closed. Op was at 9am and I think I got out of the hospital around 12.30pm but I was vaguely aware of one other bed opposite me being used for a short period and thought it must have been for an ET patient.


Twas me in other corner!  We were in at 11.30 then taken through then were back out after 12.30 - took bit longer as my embies wouldn't come out the first catheter!


----------



## owenl

Summersunshine - hope it all goes well for you.  Take it your test date will be Wed 18th 2 days before mine?  Looks like you got some good embies there too.  Mine also were Grade 2 one with 7 and one with 6 cells.  Here's hoping for both of us on this crazy .  PS  You should come and join us also on the RIE board - good crowd of girls at various stages on there!


----------



## Nequila

Sky I stopped herbal tablets when I started stimming at which point I seriously upped the protein intake. Selenium I got from boots, cheaper on line as they often do 3 for 2 on vitamins. I had weekly accupuncture until EC then a final one after EC.

I think you just have to listen to eveyone and filter through info and do what you're happy with. This time I followed acupuncturists advice to the letter and he was far more helpful than the clinic, and was (and still is) always on the phone if I need advice or have a wobble.

Good luck
xx


----------



## owenl

Nequilla - Great to see you got your BFP too.  You and Fire Opal were both cycle buddies for me in April/May so good to know that it's worked for you both this time round.


----------



## Nequila

hey owen I thought I recognised the name. How are you doing?


----------



## summersunshine

Owenl my otd is next tues, 1st dec (14 days from ec last tues on 17th nov). When was your ec? Dec 18th sounds ages away? Yes we have similar embies   Double trouble so to speak (or hopefully!). Fingers crossed, I hope for you too   , would be nice to be preggars buddies and meet up next summer with our bubbas in town   I'll have a sneaky peak at RIE thread, feel a bit cheeky joining at this late stage!

Anybody eating like a horse? Was like this during stimms! Seem to need to eat every 3 hrs or my body goes mental! So far I've had: porridge for breakie, ryvita & houmous as snack, heinz macaroni on toast for lunch, glass pineapple barf juice, dinner leftover jamie oliver recipe homemade fish peh, then immediately after glass of milk with ... this is good ... an s&v crisp sandwich. Delish. Then picked up dh at 8, asked if I wanted anything at shops when we stopped for wine for him to watch with footy .... so he got me chicken salad sandwich which I have eaten most of. And I've still to have my brazils. And forgot to have a banana so will have it tomorrow. But still fancy some toast ...  

Turning into a (growing) professional pleb, sitting about eating all day


----------



## lroyle

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Sharon x will be thinking about you and any other that will be early testing ( naughty girls )
Back in work tomorrow only 6 days left    but am already having AF pains.
see you all tomorrow night     .

Lisa


----------



## kate41209

Summersunshine I'm eating like its going out of fashion, and things I don't normally like I had lasagna for lunch, think its coz it was the most fattening thing on the menu and I deserve a treats, thing is the treats just keep coming all day long lol. God help me if I get a BFN on 4th I will be the size of a house come Christmas. It must be the drugs!! Well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.
*Adrianna * - My mums just went mad at me for getting 10 tests and when I said its only 5 boxes, well shes still laughing at me now probably.
I really feel like AF is on her way for a visit tonight, but my friends is a nurse and just rang she was speak to a DR in work today and he said that if the embryologist made us sign a consent form to put two back in that, thats a really positive sign, has anybody else had to do the same. We decided at the start of this see if we were lucky enough to get this far we would have two put back then when we went in for ET the 9 embryos had all done fantastic (there words not mine)
1 = 11cells, 3= 9cells 1=8cells & 1 =7cells. So the embryologist said she would strongly advise against having two put in as the chance of twins was high, when we insisted she wrote on the consent form going ahead with 2 implanted strongly against hospital advise, am I over analysing whats a normal thing   I know I go on sorry


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hi kate

i had to sign a consent form too but i think that is standard....but i had 2 blastocysts put back, embryologist advised m to have 2 but the cons wanted me to put 1 back due to risk of multiple pregnancy...


it does sound really good that she advised against 2 at that stage...it may mean they r looking very strong....good luck and hope this helps....ps i had to sign forms for everything...ec and et.....xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes

Yes I had to sign a consent form too. 

x


----------



## kate41209

Hi Girliepinx & kezzababes

thanks, for that good luck to you to, I'm reading anything as a sign today IE if i turn the telly on and a baby advert was the first thing on, went to put the lottery on an every week I get weds, Fri and sat lucky dips and a 2.00 scratch card and I never ask for any particular one and the one I got was family fortunes so surly thats a sign right, and no I never won a penny on it lol

Night all will keep you all in my


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey kate,

your going to keep looking....its natural...all i would say is that if you get to day 5, 6 or 7 you got to get those neg vibes outta your head....it helped me ...at the end of the day 2 good friends on here told me right at the beginning...do not do anything you regret later and nature decides whether they stay snuggled in or not...so there may be alot of things going on in side me but i really dont know...you will read everyones symptoms and think why have i not got that or why am i feeling something to everyone else...jus take snippits and think that af pains are like early preg syptoms and vice versa.....you will never know until test date..and still i think that is too early really to test...

i had thought why r my boobs not sore anymore but there are so many things to think of....my friend had ivf and didnt have any symptoms till she was 9 weeks.....so keep your chin up....


talking about signs -the day of et i saw a magpie...it flew away....flew back to a tree...flew away again then a 2nd one came along to join it.....i think it was a sign cos when i made the decision to have my et....we were told they would only transfer one blastocyst but the embryologist recommended 2...so i had to decide on my own cos dh was in work...whether to go with one or 2....and i kept thinking one or 2 or 1 or 2 ....so it was a bit like a magpie situation lol....  and 2 for joy!!! lets hope eh??


nighty night talk swn.xxx


----------



## K O L

Hi, sorry for the late notification - it was a BFN for me on Monday  

Wishing all you ladies on here heaps of luck.


----------



## LizzyM

mackster said:


> Well done to all todays testers...looks like us BFP's have been booted off to a new post..boooooooooooooooo
> 
> XXX


Not at all Mackster, its simply because you lot are a chatty lot and since your last post have clocked up 3-4 more pages so by the end of the day it will probably be about 7-8 
I know you have friends on here and are offering support but it is for 2ww hun!

Hope you understand


----------



## mackster

No probs Liz..I was just offering support-and I know how much it helped when I was on my 2ww to hear from someone that had only just received a BFP.. 

Good luck to all todays testersxxx
I will be on the Hammersmith thread..byeeex


----------



## spagnelli

Morning ladies - 

hope we are all well.

Had really nasty stabbing pain last night, took my breat away a bit and made me feel sicky, only lasted abour 30 seconds amd then last night had really odd dreams and  woke up breathless in the night,but this morning i feel nothing! its really strange, i worry if i feel something and now i feel normal i am worrying again!!
Im still not convinced that charlie and lola didnt fall out into the loo after e/t!!

2ww had got me going mad!!! i wanna feel symptoms!!!!!!!grrrrrrrrr!!!

sorry for rant

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## summersunshine

Morning  

KOL sending you  big 

Kate glad I'm not alone, munch munch   Rest of lives to diet/gym!

Spag I don't feel anything either, apart from hungry! Tired and bit car sick kinda feeling, but put that down to all the drugs & being indoors a lot. Horizontal rain here +high winds here, not nice to go out.

Woke up at 6am this morning thinking of babies & dumplings! 

What's everyone's plans for the day?


----------



## owenl

I've been eating like a horse too - have been since starting D/R, right through stimms and now in the 2ww.  Last tx I put on over half a stone during tx and I suspect it will be about the same this time round.
Probably not helped by being off work and stuck with daytime TV and nothing much to do.

I don't feel anything much either, got some pains in my tummy but putting that down to the drugs and recovery from EC.  A little bit of nauseau and a little bit of IBS, but think that's probably the Crinone Gel and all the tx side effects - pretty much feeling the same as last time .

Summertime - sorry I meant was your EC on 18th Nov, I'm testing on Friday 4th 3 days after you if I get that far - AF turned up before hand last time round.

No plans for the day, lounge around and do very little.  DH is going to my parents to collect our dog tonight so I need to be up and about tmw to walk her and the other 3 hounds I walk every morning.  Taking the full 2 weeks off work but felt getting back to dog walking would be good for me to start tommorrow.


----------



## Andrianna_uk

[fly]*please someone make time go by faster*[fly]

*Can't Stand the 2ww!!*    

Hope you girls are feeling bettter than me!

Andrianna x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Ladies 

Andrianna -  I feel the same i'm going stir crazy   

Summer - I'm having a lazy day again   been and got some ben & jerrys for tonight, but thats it. BORING 

Spag - I too dont really have any symptoms, had the odd pain, the few symptoms i do have i surpose are due to the pessierys

Well i'm going back to work tomorrow i need something else to take my mind off going   at least i get to sit on my   a lot just got to deal with customers


----------



## Bibi

Morning all

Well I'm 1 day into the 2ww! I don't know where yesterday went but DH reminded me that I slept for most of it  

talking of signs, there was an amazing rainbow outside our back door about an hour ago - I'm taking it as a sign of hope  . 

Like u Summer I'm having a lazy day - not got any ben and jerry's though  

I'm trying to muster up all the   I can get this time. I'm determined to try and enjoy being PUPO this time.

Bibi xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,
I won't even attempt to try and remember everyone's names. but it does seem that everyone feels pretty much   !

Bibi-I saw a rainbow earlier too! Hope it's a   sign for us. 

Nikki
xx


----------



## Jilly02

Hi Ladies,

I'm pleased to be joining you again for the 3rd time this year, had two 5 day blastos transfered yesterday.

Lizzy can you please add me, OTD 3/12/09, thanks.

So sad for the recent  , and   to all the recent  .

Loads of          for all still to test,

Jilly, x


----------



## sharon x

Hiya all
Just  quick note to say we had our BFN confirmed at the hosp this a.m! Gutted! Need time to lick our wounds and build ourseles up to try again. Our follow up consultation wont be till after xmas because St Jame and LGI in Leeds are merging to a new clinic, so will wait and see if their were any factors we were not aware of ! 

Thankyou for all the support ladies, its been a godsend to be able to chat and read other stories/symptoms...... and always gives ya hope when someone gets a Positive outcome!

Will hopefully re - join early next year!!
Good luck to everyone in the 2WW  

Sharon and Mark xxxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies 
Good luck to those testing 
OMG this 2ww wait is making   i 1 mintue i feel fine the i am having pains in the stomach, feeling sick and my (.)(.) hurt 
  sharon


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Sharon and Mark,

So sorry for your negative test...  
Please dont loose hope... Good things come to those who fight!

For the moment, enjoy christmas!

2010 may be your lucky year!

Andrianna x


----------



## owenl

The 2ww isn't bothering me yet - I'm only 2 days past ET.  I find the 2nd week the worst knowing that AF could turn up at any time.  At home taking it easy for both weeks this time and I think for the moment I'm just enjoying doing nothing as have had a very hectic 2 months at work on run up to tx so nice to have a break and catch up on lack of sleep and just veg out.  Going to start trying to do a little more tommorrow though, get my dog back tonight from Mums so am walking her and 3 other dogs tommorrow morning and Friday morning - lets hope we get better weather for my first day out.


----------



## sharon x

Awwww, thankyou adrianna xxxxxx


----------



## summersunshine

Sharon sending you   Hope you get your follow up apt. soon.  

Hi Jilly  

Sounds like a lazy day for everyone then!  

Owenl - metcheck.com says it's not meant to be raining here tomorrow so at least it will be dry for your doggy walking! 

Andrianna when is your first test date of your mammoth testing session?  

Was watching Food Network the other day and there was a programme on best foods (like I need encouraged right now) and saw this bacon cheeseburger & fries on it - well have had craving for days now and so had to give in today! Went to m&s and they only sold packs of 8 burgers. By time had got rest of stuff was totally para about weight of basket then on way home was worried I had damaged my embies for the sake of a burger   They better be good! Now have 6 spare so if anyone fancies one give me shout and I'll send through FF   Anyway, what was meaning to say is that if anyone spots anything good on tv lemmee know! Bored! I have sky+ so can be anytime and will tape. Saw bit of jon&kate+8 yesterday for first time, made me cry when they were in the NICU bit and kate said she felt guilty for her 6 surviving while others lost their tiny single baby. Reminded me that even with a bfp there is still along journey to make  

Stay tucked in


----------



## Bibi

Hi 

please does anyone have a copy of the day by day process of embryos in 2ww. I've seen it on someone's diary but can't seem to find it again!

Thanks
Bibi xx


----------



## MultiMum

HI All,

Well I got a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OTD at clinic was yesterday but the level has come back as so high (550 Day 15 post conception) that they are asking me to be cautious just for the moment. 

But I suppose a BFP is  BFP. 

Where do I go now Lizzie (moderator) ? Which board 

Susie


----------



## summersunshine

Susie!

Why do you have to be cautious? Is the hcg level too low or high (sorry don't know about hcg levels).


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies  

Sharon am so sorry  

Suzie  

Oh ladies am stressing out today thinking the worst and this is only day 3 of the 2ww am just thinking if my last 5 day blast wasn't suitable to freeze why would the little embie inside me make it?

Sorry i cant keep up with all the personals but thinking of everyone.

xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

*Well done Susie! * 
         

Summer, oh bless you my dear, you made laugh so much that I felt strong cramps in my belly     
Exactly mammoth testing session       
Thats how one should call it! Well I have already started 2 days ago just to make sure I dont get a false positive becaise of the trigger.
The real session marathon will begin on Saturday 8dp2dt - of course it will be a negative unless I have triplets 
I will continue my testing session with 1 or two tests per day until my actual test day. Awww it was so funny your comment! We need some laughter to make time pass quicker , thanks for that!

As for me, I am still mad with 2ww reading anything about embryo implantation, grades, chances, downloading scientific papers, etc etc, by the end of this 2ww I will be ready to pass the university exams for the certificate on Obstetrics/Gynaecology and n Vitro Fertilization!!!  

Dr Andrianna


----------



## Jilly02

Starrynight,

We have not had any   before and i had a bfp 1st time around but sadly m/c due to immune issues. So not having any doesn't mean they are not good quality.

We have our 1st every   this time around and i'm more excited about that than being PUPO! Blasto went to day 6 and was frozen this morning.

the best place for the embies is where they are now and not in a lab dish, so don't dwell on having no  ,

Jilly, x


----------



## jarjj

Afternoon Ladies

Can I join the 2ww madness.  I had 2 blasts put back this afternoon - find out in morning if got another 2 to freeze!

Wishing you all lots of luck    



Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Dr Andrianna I do hope you are taking The Mammoth Testing Session seriously?  

I will dust off my lab coat and can be available as second in command  

Pity you couldn't get hcg levels too (part from above and below 10?)! Then we would have a study worthwhile of Professor Winston!

My sky satellite has been blown off target (or whatever u call it!) with the heavy rain and wind so I am on laptop all afternoon til dh fixes. Looking at clothes, how long do you get in your own clothes before they become too tight when preggars? I assume waist tight things are first to go or is it boob area? My backside might be down to the ground tho by next week so maybe I should concentrate on slimming items


----------



## summersunshine

Hi Joanne  

, congrats!


----------



## summersunshine

Bibi did you find the embie diary? Was it real pictures or drawings?


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Summersunshine



Joanne

xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Joanne,

Welcome to the cage of madness!    

Hope you enjoy your stay!

Andrianna


----------



## jarjj

Adrianna

Thanks



Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Evening ladies

Adrianna, i'm following in your footsteps with the testing   i'm 6dp3dt and i did a test today   to make sure it was negative for when i get a positive if you know what i mean


----------



## spagnelli

Kizzy - naughty lady!! - like your style!!!!

x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Kizzy! Well done!

Oh we are such a crazy bunch of girls in this thread!
Seriously, whatevet the outcome of this journey, I really enjoy being part of this team!
You are giving me all I need : support, advice, care and most importantly: fun & laughter  

Big hug to all of you  

Andrianna x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

I totally feel the same Andrianna without all this   i dont really know how i would of coped up to now


----------



## spagnelli

me too - thanks ladiesssssss xxxx


----------



## Guest

Can I just ask, does anyone feel like af is coming, because I do, and I'm really worried  . I'm 6dp3dt, and keep on getting waves of af feelings, and for the past 2 nights i've woken up about 2 am boiling hot and sweating.  I really don't want af to come.    

Nikki
xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Kizzy,
Just a quick reminder for you sweetie: you should only use ultra sensitive 10iu tests if want to test early. Standard tests only detect pg after 14 days post EC. xxx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Nikki,

I feel the same, but try not to do much symptom spotting as pg symptoms and AF symptoms are usually the same. And it is so confusing trying to guess whether its AF or PG...
I just try to ignore any symptoms...

Andrianna x


----------



## Guest

Thank you Andrianna  

Nikki xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi all

Susie1.. Congratz sweetie... You want to start posting in the babydust sections on FF... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0 Its all there.. Have a wonderfull pregnancy!

Good luck to everyone.. Congratz to everyone who is now PUPO!! Hang in there!

As for you ladies worried about AF pains, please know that it completely normal to have in early pregnancy... I was totally convinced AF would arrived.. But I got a BFP! 
Take a look at this, it will put you mind a rest... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you Natalie, and I'm truly sorry for your loss  

Nikki
xx


----------



## spagnelli

Evening (again) ladies!!

I have had the same thing nikki  

I found my positivity!!!!...guess where it was..... at the bottom of a tub of ben and jerry's!! cant believe i hadnt though of looking there before!!

And for all you b&j's lovers out there, its half price in somerfields!!

love and luck to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx spagnelli xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you Spagnelli.Ben and Jerry's sounds good, got some in the freezer!  

Nikki 
xx


----------



## kezzababes

Hi Nikki- I've been to see my IVF specialist accupunturist today. I've been having funny feelings, AF pains and night sweats. I'm half way to my test day. She said this is perfectly normal as it is a combination of the drugs and the "being messed around with". She also said you won't get pregnancy symptoms until day 10+ of your 2ww where you might feel slightly nauceous, sore boobs and more prenounced AF pains. 
I've also had a clear/white runny discharge since yesterday and she said that is a good symptoms as it is the body producing estrogen which happens when the uterus and cervix prepare for pregnancy!! 

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Thanks Andrianna  

Spag we have had the same thoughts today i've been visiting my friends ben & jerry today too Mmmmm ben & jerry's Half baked yum yum and my local tesco have started doing krispy kreme donuts yummy yum yum


----------



## Guest

Oh Kezzababes, that's kind of you to put my mind at rest like that   I will try and relax from now on, and concentrate on that PMA     . I will be   for you too. 

Nikki
xx


----------



## spagnelli

Come on ladies - our little embies need PMA!!!!!!!!

                                               

Hope this helps!!

WE CAN AND WILL BE PREGNANT BY CHRISTMAS 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX spagnelli XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jarjj

Spag

"WE CAN AND WE WILL BE PREGNANT BY XMAS"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest

['WE CAN AND WE WILL BE PREGNANT BY CHRISTMAS'​    

   ​ ^

    
   ​Nikki
xx​
IT _DOES _ HELP, LOTS SPAGNELLI!


----------



## kizzywizzypink

WE CAN AND WILL BE PREGNANT BY XMAS


----------



## spagnelli

THATS MORE LIKE IT!!

AND IT OUT A SMILE ON MY FACE TOO - THANKS LADIES !!!

      

      

 all round!!

xx


----------



## kate41209

Oh girlie's you really are a lovely bunch, love it when I have lots of posts to read, they make me laugh and cry and then I sit here like a nodding dog with what your all feeling then shouting to the comouter thats me, thats me lol

so on with the PMA

WE can and will be pregnant for Christmas  
    

Adrianna waiting for my tests to be delivered - should be tomorrow, should I not be panicing if its negative?!
Then girlie I'm with you in the mammoth marathon - the first marathon Ive ever entered lol

No symptoms to stress about today, is it to early to be glowing, went for tea with my mum she kept telling me my skin and hair look lovely!!! But maybe thats coz since last Fri all she has seen me in is pjs with no make up on and hair snatched back. LOL


----------



## kate41209

Kizzy & Owenl

You are both the same test date as me 4th Dec, when will you start testsing - if you are testing early?

What does pupo mean ad dt pt please ladies, cant seem to find it on the board ta xx


----------



## spagnelli

Kate - my test date is 4th too  - 

think i will be testing on the 3rd, been trying to google the trigger shot etc today to see when is good to test!!

xx


----------



## spagnelli

oh and pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

kate i'm going to test on monday first cos that will be 14 days since EC then leave it till OTD   there are a few of us with the 4th as OTD it carnt come quick enough.

edited to add DP TD means in my case 6 days past a 3 day transfer, is this what you meant??


----------



## kate41209

Thanks spagnelli, arnt you good waitin till weds to test will you hold out that long!! Id be testing right now if I had any tests probably a good thing they rnt here yet


----------



## kate41209

Kizzy thanks for that, Im with you hun, roll on Monday   

Lets   we all get that lovely christmas present we all want so badly


----------



## kezzababes

*We can and will be pregnant by Christmas!!!!! *​
          
        
           
      ​


----------



## kathyandadrian

Evening all

Wow been at work today and had 6 pages of posts to read through some of them really make me giggle..............

The pregnancy tests in the pharmacy keep beckoning me but so far I have resisted and they are super sensitive hospital ones, I don't think I could cope with the psychological impact of a BFN? But I suppose we are all different.

Summersunshine I sent you a PM of a link that shows embryo development on a daily basis also detailing detailed text regarding the process of what the embryo does from day 1 to birth hope it helps..............

As for symptoms I am due to test in 6 days but I had very BAD AF pains and slightly sore boobs on Monday but it all seems to have gone now, apart from being bloated. My appetite hasnt really increased to be honest much the same

Anyway keep the team going ladies and I look forward to hearing from you all when I get home tomorrow

Take care and look after those embies

Kathy xxxx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Kate,
You can do the test from 28th November onwards. However you shouldnt be panicing if it turns out negative because its a bit too early. 
By the 2nd December it should show a BFP if you are pregnant (which I wish and hope you will  )
I am planning to do the same thing!
Good luck to both of us!

Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna, love your style girlie, just reading about testing gets me excited, I dont feel any different today though. No pangs no pains no sore boobs, feel really good and think my pains were everything settling down from all the interference over the last week. Did they put anything back in lol

Nikki how has the knicker checking gone today honey are you feeling any better?


----------



## MultiMum

Hi all,

Good luck to you in your 2ww. Me and my crazy HCG levels are now off to another board. My reflections on the 2ww are that one day (probably day 3 or 4 after blast transfer) I drank vast amounts of water and then my breathing changed. Nothing dramatic, just a bit deeper and more pronounced. We are all individual but for me this is what I've had every time I've been pregnant. Other than that....no symptoms!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi All,

Congrats to   ladies 

 to everyone not so lucky this time round.

I am 4 days away from testing and counting, think I am going to need        and lots of them!  Pretty much given up all hope of it working as feeling like AF is on the way, then my boobs start hurting so who knows!  They are not sore at all - just a pain that feels quite deep inside    I was spotting this time last month but I guess it's the cyclogest thats holding that off, rather than a BFP  

Good luck everyone!
Jovi x


----------



## **girliepinx**

Right then girls,

i have read so many posts and im totally confused who said what but here it goes....

Please be strong....they tell you a test date for a reason...its to allow your hormone levels reach a stage that is clearly recognisable to pee sticks...all this testing early may cause unnecessary upset....but obviously i cant make you...i know its agonising but i been there too...at the end of the day we can not change the result.....if you get a bfp when you test early all your going to do is keep testing til your date and hope to get a bfp....lets hope we all will ..but come on now.....test on the date your supposed to..... you can do it....i have mangaed it and i really dont know how i feel...i have symptoms that come and go but we have been through so much in our bodies and its such a rollercoaster....

by the way...im reading back andd i think i was practising my parenting skills i may need them.  lol   

i hope this does not offend and truly gives you, the positivity you need.....

good luck to you all...we are truly amazing women who are going through the biggest journey of our lives and we will get there....

  disappears soon and all we need is


----------



## Guest

Girliepinx I agree with you. There is no point in testing early-it can cause more heartache, I promise. Believe me, I've been there. On my first tx in Feb, (IVF) I waited until the day before test day, and got a BFP. However, even though the Clearblue digital test was increasing daily in strength, by the following Tuesday I'd started miscarrying. I was gutted, and the worse thing is, the blimmin hpt stayed positive for over a week afterwards, even though my pregnancy had gone.
With my FET in June, I thought sod it, I'll test at 6dp3dt.Negative. Then I couldn't resist testing every day in case it changed, which it didn't. It really messes with your head, and it's not worth it in my opinion.  

Nikki
xx


----------



## kezzababes

Completely agree with you girliepinx. Last time I started spotting so I tested early and it was BFN. I had the most agonising period of my life for two days until my OTD. I wish now that I had not tested until OTD as either way I still needed to grieve when I got the BFN on my OTD. If it had been BFP on the early test then I would have still had the agonising wait to do the official one!


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey babe, i didnt know if i was being too matter of fact....but i think 4 weeks is too early anyway but cos we know what we been through then clinic have decided 4 weeks is ample...

very true about when you miscarry the hcg in your blood can take weeks to go to 0 and preg tests will show preg until your miscarriage has totally gone wich can take 6 weeks sometimes more....

good luck though...where in wales r you?  i had all my tx in lwc swansea and live in bridgend!!!

so where r you now in tx....sorry about your FET in june and feb babes,,it must be so hard this is my 1sttime so trying to be soooo pos afterall i cant change what my body wants to do, can i?

cheers kazza....i wasnt sure if i was helping or not but it is only my opinion after all.... i want everyone to cope and have great outcomes but in reality it doesnt always happen that way unfortunatly...


xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks girliepinx   I'm on 6dp3dt, and really hoping upon hoping I get there this time  . It doesn't get any easier, cause I'm comparing with previous cycles.

I agree with you that even testing at 4 weeks is to early. The early m/c has happened to my sister and me now. It's a nighhtmare. In a normal cycle you wouldn't even know you were pregnant. Then again, it turns out ok for a lot of people, including all of us on here this time I hope    

I'm in North Wales, about half an hour from Chester.....so nearly not in Wales at all  

I was at UWIC in Cardiff, and had lots of good friends from Swansea and Bridgend.

xx


----------



## Lisa72

Hi all,

I haven't been on here for a few days and had 10+ pages to read.  It was really good seeing some BFP.
Congrats on those with   I'm so sorry for those who got       

Today is day 7 of 2ww.  Not feeling too bad.  stomach pains have seem to of gone.  But the last few days I have been getting funny sensation.  Like you said Nikki I have been waking up very hot.  During the day, one minute i'm cold then hot.  I also have had some numbness to my right arm and I'm getting little wavy movements in my uterus/stomach like something is moving around! Weird feeling!!!  I have put this down to all the medication that i'm on. But I did not get this previous times. (trying not to get my hopes up too much by this).  

Still trying to feel positive.  But getting to that time that my AF has arrived the 2 previous times. Not back to work until after test date.  So getting plenty of rest.  A little bored at times but trying not to fret too much.

Thank you for all the good advice and words of wisdom.

Sleep well,

Lisa x x x


----------



## summersunshine

Morning girlies   

Wow there has been lots of   since I was last on!

Re testing before otd I think it is very much a personal choice. The otd is there for a reason, but if you want to test early then you should. Personally we would have waited for otd, but my dh will be flying when the blood test result will come back so I wouldn't get to speak to him until late evening. This seems too long for me to be alone with the news (if it's not good) so we are deliberating whether to do an hpt the day before - so we can share the result together and prepare us for otd blood result the next day, i.e. an indicator, not a replacement for the official test. As I think many ladies on here are using it for. And unfortunately even with a bfp at otd it doesn't mean 100% guarantee of a baby at the end   Sorry don't mean to put a downer on the thread, but I think it's important do to whatever helps you cope better  

Speaking of coping, anyone know why some clinics say it's Ok to have   during 2ww,but others say don't? Feeling quite 'normal' today & just wondered  

Kathy thanks for the link! Embies still wee blobs  

Kate & Kathy I have no symptoms now either, bobs a bit bigger, but putting that down to the progesterone.

Owenl - have you been out doggy walking yet? Looks nicer day. I'mgoing to get out today and got to greggs to get a nice bun  

Bye Susie   , good luck


----------



## starrynight

Morning everyone oh its been busy on here.

With the testing i do think it is a personal choice as well i will try not to test early but there is ladies on here that got transfer on the same day as me that have got a otd before me so it makes me wonder if i can test then to. And i undersand regarding the testing early you can then bleed a couple of days later i have been there but thats was put down to a chemical pregnancy but to be honest i would rather know that i nearly got pregnant than not at all and then maby later go and get some kind of immune tests done to see what is going wrong as i have also had 2 early m/c before as well but that was testing after the the otd so either way there is no way of knowing what could go wrong. This time i will admit am scared to test early after all i have been thro and what worries me as well that ladies have said they have been feeling pains ect but i have felt nothing so does that mean my embie hasn't survived i really don't know what to thing now ladies. I have no sore boobs or anything i thought the crione gel was suppose to do that to me? I just feel normal.

Am thinking of phoning my clinic today cause i am so sore up in the lady garden area lol Is any1 thats on the gel really sore? Am worried cause it feels like i have got an infection and i seem a bit swollen!! sorry   ladies.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Summer my clinc told me to wait a few days before having intercourse but it was ok after that so if you want it i would say go for it lol xx


----------



## Jostan

Morning ladies,

Well today is my OTD and after testing (3 times!) it was Positve, Positive Positive - Wooooooo hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP

Can't believe it, been watching this thread (what feels like hourly) during my 2ww and i can't thanks Fertility friends its been my life line through this crazy fertility journey, thanks you all so much.

So please please little embie or embies! hang on in there for me xxx

All the best to everyone about to or currently on their 2ww, hang on in there x


----------



## summersunshine

Hi starrynight! Don't worry, I am feeling back to pre-d/r, but trying to ignore wee voice that is telling I should be feeling twinges etc. I've had 2 embies put back and feel nada really now. I get bigger boobs when af coming so it could be either that or the gel.

My nookie question was because I feel more like I want to - during dr & stimms I would have fought off dh with a bargepole! I was so not in the mood   My clinic has said we can have nookie, but they also said I could have a bath so not sure. Have read bfp women who have had nooks during 2ww .....

Re the crinone, how's the scooping going?   FYI old bits are coming down of their own accord (sorry tmi) for me so no scooping required   I would call your clinic, they might be able to offer you an alternative that would be more comfortable & not give you unpleasant side effects?

What up to today? I'm still in my jammies  

Jostan -


----------



## starrynight

jostan.xx

Summer lol no i haven't been scooping i cant believe the clinic told me to do that!!!  I would love nookie but don't think my lady garden could hack it just now lol I did try to get it at the wknd before transfer but oh dp wasn't having it at all!! I asked 3times so i told him he can suffer then coz he ain't getting it for the nxt 2wks but thats if i survive tha long.

Am showered but not dressed yet i came straight on here   today i plan to nip to asda and maby the burger van on the way back they do fine meatballs and chips mmmmm. Whats your plans for today? Am so bored already i took 2wks off coz am a support worker work with the elderly and mental health so i would normally be lifting and you never know when some1 will hit you either so cant chance it. 

xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh yea anyone watched the last house on the left?? I watched it last nite on box office oh its a must its a horror tho so if you dont like them no point. Today i might watch last chance harvey oh the sky bill will be massive next month at this rate lol

xx


----------



## jarjj

Jostan

Many congratulations 



Joanne

xx


----------



## Newday

I am on day 10 post 3 day transfer CB digital coming up NOt PREGNANT! I did open them up lines yesterday darker than today but I had lots of symptoms Tuesday night nand they had ALL gone by Wednesday morning.
I am now convinced this is OVER!
Dawn


----------



## kirst01

Hi Everyone

I am 4 days into my 2ww. I had 2 blasts put back, and I am going stir crazy. I am getting cramp every now and then and I am convinced that my AF is coming..!! Aggggggggh!!!! I wish i was the 6th so I can know one way or the other!! Out of the whole IVF journey, this is defo the hardest part!!!!


Also- congrats Jostan   on you BFP. xx


Kirsty xxxx


----------



## summersunshine

Starrynight not seen either movie, big scardy cat here! 

Mmmm, meatballs & chips,enjoy!   I had my bacon cheeseburger and chips lastnight, was lovely. Read in a newspaper article of a book I think where celebrities give themselves advice they wish they got when they were 21. Emma Thompson said to never diet as will make you miserable and you will end up the same size anyway. Think there is real merit in that statement! I am usually v healthy & go to gym, but drink like a fish   Without the gym and wine/nibs I am the same weight, been giving myself treats tho. Today is cream bun from greggs.

Going for walk as nice and sunny here, then visiting FIL to eat the cake. Was thinking of getting some waxing done but not sure if this is a good idea during 2ww? Tend to get sweaty palms like my cats paws at the vet when I'm waxed   Anybody been told they can or can't wax?


----------



## owenl

Managed a walk with the dogs this morning - amazing how quickly you become unfit though!   Some crazy woman accused one of my dogs of biting hers last week (now I didn't take them out last week, but I know my dogs and they are placid and wouldn't attack, let alone bite another dog).  I really wanted to let rip at her but just said to her that I didn't know what she was talking about and I  tried to just walk away but I could feel the tension rising and the stress increasing as she continued screaming at me.  I thought going back to the dog walking would be good for me as it's not normally a stressful job unlike my other office jobs, but I found myself quite tearful this morning after this.  It's the first time anything like this has happened and it couldn't have been a worse time.  So tommorrow I'll walk them somewhere else to avoid confrontations until I get my results of IVF.

Still eating like a horse, but seem to have lost a few 1lb since EC, putting it down to time of the month and hoping it doesn't mean AF is on route (usually lose weight week before AF starts).

I'm going to try and not test early.  Last tx I tested the day before OTD and it was negative and then just after AF started.  As my hopsital test 14 days after EC and not ET, don't think I would get a postive result much earlier than test date anyway.  But it seems ages to wait for the blood test result in the afternoon so I may test in the morning before going to hospital on 4th if AF has not arrived by then.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Good luck to those testing today 
 for those with 
congrats to those with


----------



## starrynight

Newday the test could change as you have tested early when is your otd?


----------



## summersunshine

Owenl - where is she?    She can't be further than a short drive away! Do you want me to deal with her  

You did the right thing walking away   

Save your response for when you are feeling less sensitive and then let rip into her, or get dh to do!

Chin up chook, stay


----------



## owenl

Somewhere in Cammo - you near there Summersunshine?

Going to take the dogs up Corstorphine Hill or down to Cramond tommorrow instead.  Just a nuisance when I have to avoid my favourite walking area, would normally feel that this means I'm running away from the situation but putting my IVF first so avoidance the best measure for the moment.

How are you, been out anywhere today?  I'm going to take it easy this afternoon but going out later to meet a friend in town for drink and to see a play.  Be nice to catch up, seems ages since I've been out.


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi all,
Can I join you?
I am officially on 2ww since ET yesterday...
Feeling v sore since ec - v painful afterwards.
I have used the 2ww forum more than any other previously as I think this is the hardest time too.
I remember once, testing after a few days and then every day, using about 10 pg tests. How stupid is that 

My test date is the 9th Dec - look forward to seeing loads of positives on here guys 

Rb x


----------



## jarjj

Rb

I also had 2 transfered yesterday (5 day blasts) and have same o.t.d as you.

Wishing you lots of luck

"WE CAN AND WE WILL BE PREGNANT BY XMAS"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Joanne,
I think Ive seen you on another thread.

Good luck to you - I am already reading signs and symptoms
We are probably going to be in touch a lot this 2 weeks....
Look forward to it.
Jess x


----------



## jarjj

Jess

Looking forward to going through this with someone who has same date as me!

Hopefully we can keep each other sane!  



Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hi rowingbeau,   & welcome  

Owenl - I am south/west so could've been there in 10 mins in the car      We walked up Blackford Hill when I was stimming (was knackered!) and there were lots of happy dogs, nice walk and fantastic views if you are looking for places. Craiglockhart hill is smaller, but nice views too and you can walk down through craighouse campus, nice to have a seat on grounds at weekend. Then go to morningside and get cake from loopy lornas   Hope your play and drink were good fun


----------



## spagnelli

Hey Rowingbeau,

How are you? welcome to the thread! hope you have a short 2ww! its driving me mad already!! im 6dp3dt!
(by short, i mean i hope it goes quick 4 u!)

      

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## lroyle

Hi Ladies I know a lot of you are new on here but my clinic says test after 17 Days but i have cheated and tested today
and BFP OMG   . two lines are two lines. will try not to use all my pee sticks and still test on Monday.
Good luck to you Claire for tomorrow    I just have a good feeling, thanks for all your support.
   for everybody else. Hope you can hold out Kathy with all them pee sticks in work.
Love
Lisa


----------



## kate41209

Evening ladies 

Bit confused why do some of us have blasts and others embryos, googles blastocysts and they seem to have a better chance so bit confused why It was never mentioned to us. 

Re:- Testing early well, I'm still going to test early but leave it until Weds. Had a slight bleed about 3am an felt damp down below all day with heavy lower back pain so bet I get my AF by Saturday so doubt I will get to Wednesday, but can always hope it was a implantation bleed - its day six today do you think thats a bit late?

Has anybody been going swimming while on 2ww I normally go 3 times a week they told me not to go after EC but I forgot to ask them about after, and feel like I need to be doing something (although not much)

Oh this time next week will be OTD tomorrow, this week has felt like a eternity, wish I could of been sedated an woke up on OTD


----------



## kathyandadrian

*                               

WOW LISA CONGRAULATIONS I AM ABSOLUTELY MADE UP FOR YOU        

So far managed to keep away from the pee sticks in work but had a rally stressful day at work today and I just feel like everything is getting on top of me - Just wanted to burst into tears when I got home       

4 more days to go before OTD for me - when was your OTD Lisa?

Hope everyone else is okay there are too many people on this board to do personals but what a great board

Summersunshine - Glad you like the website its a great way to visualise your embryo growing knowing exactly what it is doing at what day   

Anyway off to chat boards now ladies - keep up that PMA (Says she that has lost all hers  )

Lots of love luck and baby dust            

Kathy xxxx*


----------



## spagnelli

Kate - Im sure it is implantation bleed hun - kinda wish i had had one by now! although having said that, i never had one with dd! this is driving me crazy now!! think i may end up testing early im only 6dp3dt today and it feels like months! i had 2 embies put back on day 3 too ,was reading bout blasts too, there is no conclusive evidence to say they are better than 3 day embies, think some clinics only do it if you have enough at a certain stage on day 3, but personally, i wanted my little charlie and lola back where they belonged anyway! I was thinking of testing wed/thurs,but not sure yet, think my normal af due date is saturday, im  to get through the weekend without her turning up!
good luck babe,keep positive    

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## kate41209

Spag thanks hun and thanks for understanding, dont even bother talking about it now as as nice as they think they are b eing my nearest and dearest are doing my head in!!! Went out and bought the brightest whitest knickers today so plenty of knicker checking going on, this wait is horrible, think if I just knew. I am a terrible planner and cant plan nothing and with christmas coming up its a right pain. I normally go out with the girls on Boxing Night and have told them all they cant plan anything till I know as I dont want to be left out and then I have told DH he cant go out with his mates as I will want to just go for a nice meal somewhere so he is a frustrated with that as this whole 2ww I think lol. Life is on hold

But lets get through this together girlie and positivity is the only remedy     
Oh and good old


----------



## kate41209

Spagnelli 

Just been on the due date calculator on here and that says my last AF was 3rd of Nov so my AF would be due 30th which is Monday. I think I may do a test in the morning to chech the HCG is out my system and then leave it till Weds then after that till my OTD. 

Really hope that is was a implantation bleed and they are all snuggly in there, and that mine are naught just sending me a little something to panic over and as for your two they are as good as gold from the start lol   I know


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Gatecrasher alert 

*kate41209*....you should ignore when your normal AF would usually arrive as it's not relevant during an IVF cycle. You've not had natural ovulation and the whole cycle is controlled by drugs. You could take EC as day as ovulation so very earliest to test would be 14dpEC but you have to be aware that testing early doesn't always mean accurate result...all a negative result would do at that stage is confirm whether the HCG injection is out of your system (which can take up to 14 days).

Implantation only happens once the embryo has reached blastocyst stage at around 5 days old, usually beginning around 24hrs later so when 6 days old and it can take up until 12 days old for them to implant completely....and then there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from the embryo for the peestick to detect.

Obviously it's up to you but personally I don' see the point in testing early....would you even believe the result anyway and why put yourself through unnecessary stress when the 2ww is an anxious enough time as it is.....enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible !  

As for blastocyst transfer....there is an increased success rate with day 5 embryos because they are at the right stage to implant, they are the strongest embies to have made it through and the womb is more receptive to them as that is when they would naturally have reached the womb (up until then they'd be in the fallopian tube)......most clinics will only consider taking to blasts if you have a good number of top grade embies on day 3 as there are risks involved due to sometimes embies are just better off in the womb rather than in a false environment of the lab....so I'm sure your little embies (are they day 3) are perfectly snug inside you.

When did you have EC and ET....you count EC as day 0 for working out how old the embies were and then you count ET as day 0 for counting the 2ww eg Spagnelli had EC on 18 Nov and then ET on 21 Nov so she is currently be 5dp3dt...5 days past/post a 3 day transfer and her embies are 8 days old today.

I'd hold off testing if you can....stay positive and fingers crossed when you test you get that BFP 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## spagnelli

Thanks minxy!

I have got completely confused by all of this now!! lol!! just want af not to turn up and for it to be end of next week!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

spagnelli said:


> Thanks minxy!
> 
> I have got completely confused by all of this now!! lol!! just want af not to turn up and for it to be end of next week!
> 
> xx


Loads of luck     

N x


----------



## Ali-Bongo

Hi Guys ... I know the 2WW is the longest,hardest time ever !! 

Reading a few post and a few ladies seem down and feel it's all over when they get AF pains and pinkish spotting.

I was adimant It was all over for us as I got bad AF cramps day in and day out for 5 days prior to testing, pink spotting, one minute I had sore boobs the next I didn't !!! ..... The day finally came and I did the test to get a BFP o nthe first go and now 16 weeks pregnant with non-identical twins !! .... So guys just wanted to post to say even with AF cramps and brownish discharge (sorry tmi !) you can still get a massive BFP like me so please you must stay POSITIVE till the end result !!!

After 8 years of trying and recently loosing both parents I felt my life was nearly over untill I read my BFP test ... so it CAN and it DOES WORK .. so dont give up guys !! 

Ali  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi all,

Kate - your question re blasts - not all clinics offer this. We moved to a clinic that does, for our latest cycle, although it is difficult to get embies to blast and so we didnt even make it this time (Had embie transfer on weds)
At a previous clinic we had only a fragmented embie - now our beautiful 7 yr old daughter!
This time, We were told it would be difficult to get to blast because of my age (39) and we also expected poorer fertilisation however that was our best ever, after 10 years of IVF!
It just shows that everyone is different, all respond differently to different drugs, there are so many variables anyway, and we are not all 'textbook cases' - never give up hope... 

best wishes
Rb x


----------



## kate41209

Thanks everyone for your kind words of hope and encouragement, 1 week has passed and 1 week to go so half way through, and really has it been that bad, we have been TTC for 5 years and now I have hope which is something I have never had before. So with my new optimism I am going to enjoy this week as PUPO and enjoy the feeling of HOPE. So stressing is over and taking each day as it comes.

Thanks everyone (lets see what tomorrow brings lol)

Sprinkling lots of baby dust and all my   your way 
Kate xxx


----------



## Jilly02

Hi Ladies,

This board is very quiet today, i hope it's not because you are all too busy knicker watching! 

Nothing to report from me, not analysing this 2ww this time, just waiting to find out next week what the result is, trying to keep life as normal as possible and so busy with all the preparation for Xmas, raided toys r us this morning for my DS, really enjoyed myself, probably went a bit overboard, but it could be his last Xmas as an only child, if not then i will spoilt the only child i have. I am so lucky to have my DS.

I hope everyone is keeping sane and positive,

jilly, x


----------



## elenicom

Hi guys,

I have my 2 little embies placed back in on Tuesday morning and am feeling a little low...  I have been unable to go to the toliet since having them placed back in and it is making me very boated and I am scared that it will be placing pressure on the womb...

Has anyone else suffered this?

elenicom


----------



## jarjj

Elenicom

Sorry - not sure, maybe ring clinic.

Did you have any embies to freeze?



Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hello girls  

Yes very quiet here today .... everybody OK?  

Elenicom don't worry I had the same thing. Didn't poop much during d/r & stimms then didn't do anything from day before ec to 2 days after et. Didn't feelconstipated or need to go, but did look like I had swallowed a balloon   Managed to go once (big pasta dish did it in end, just wasn't any more room!) then slowly got back to normal. Poop still rock solid though    Your clinic might advise you to try something to eat, prunes? Remember seeing a thread a while ago re this, will look!

Jilly02, nobody here is knicker checking!    Sounds like you had a good time shopping, as you say your ds may have to share next christmas!  

Any testers today? Dr Andrianna my lab coat is ready   

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Rowingbeau

Elenicom,
Yep, this is normal - my clinic told me last week and I suffered a little this time but more on previous cycles - quite normal to be 'bunged up'
Rb x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

elenicom said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my 2 little embies placed back in on Tuesday morning and am feeling a little low... I have been unable to go to the toliet since having them placed back in and it is making me very boated and I am scared that it will be placing pressure on the womb...
> 
> Has anyone else suffered this?
> 
> elenicom


Unfortunately constipation can be one of the many side effects of the progesterone support. Try to ensure you drinking plenty of fluids, especially water as this will help flush the drugs around your system but may also help with the constipation. Have plenty of fibre in your diet and bananas, prunes, apple juice, green vegetables can all help...and increasing vitamin C so orange juice is good.

Another natural remedy is honey mixed in a glass of milk...if you drink that a couple of times a day then that should ease the constipation.

If all else fails then have a word with a pharmacist, mention that you may be pg (as in 2ww you should treat yourself as if you are) and they'll be able to recommend something like a natural senna, glycerine pessaries or Lactulose (our clinic advise the glycerine pessaries for after EC if get constipation but I've also used Lactulose)

Peppermint tea is also good for easing bloating/farting 

There is no amount of pushing, coughing, sneezing or laughing that will dislodge or push out your embies...they are snug and secure inside you. I remember the nurse at my first ET told me that my womb as like a deflated balloon and the lining like a sticky jam sandwich...and those embies are microscopic, like a "." and they're sticky too....so definitely safe in side with no way of falling out !

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## elenicom

Guys, 

Many thanks for all the replies, they have helped to calm me down!   It is strange, I have been fine through all the long drug taking and E/C and then E/T.... but this wait is killing me...  I have been through this before with IUI but it seems different this time   You would think that after all this time they would be able to take a picture after week 1 to show the embies all tucked in safe and sound 

so... the waiting continues... is anyone else testing on the 8/12?

Helen


----------



## jarjj

Helen

I'm due to test on the 9th but doubt I'll make it that long without sneaky hpt!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

I'm testing on the 9th Elenicom....but like you, I will prob be doing it early


----------



## AVH

Hi Ladies 
Do you mind if I join you? I'm 6dp5dt and finding it difficult to remain on the emotional rollercoaster..


----------



## jarjj

Welcome to the rollercoaster AVH

Joanne

xx


----------



## AVH

Thanks Joanne...I think it would be much nicer without it though don't you?  I'm getting a bit fed up of being up one minute down the next then even further down then ditzy and then crying for no reason... Who thought this one up, must have been a man


----------



## jarjj

Definitly a man!!



Joanne

xx


----------



## AVH

curse him


----------



## jarjj

LOL!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest

I know I'm going to get beaten up and laughed out of the ring for this, but having had the most horrendous af pains all day, I've tested. 8dp3dt BFN.Gutted. 


Nikki
xx


----------



## jarjj

Sam

I totally new to ivf.  What does 8dp3dt??

Joanne

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

dpo = days past ovulation (egg collection day)
dp 3dt = days past 3 day transfer 
i think so onlysam is 8 days past ET and had a 3 day transfer i think thats right
i am 8dp3dt otd is the 4th i think


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Donna



Joanne

xx


----------



## kezzababes

Nikki- it might be a bit early. Implantation can happen up to 12 days after ET. You can get a false negative and the hcg might not be strong enough. Did you use an ultra sensitive test and did you test first thing? 

Hope this is just a slip up for you and you get your BFP on test day.


----------



## Guest

Hi Kezza, it was an ultra sensitive, but I only just tested an hour ago. I really felt this cycle would work-I couldn't have done anymore. I need some answers now.


----------



## kezzababes

Nikki- I would test again tomorrow morning but until you bleed it's not over. Good luck!


----------



## Dona-Marie

ur welcome 
Onlysam when is ur OTD it may maybe a little early i ave been tempted has i has a slight bleed this afternoon but i ave been good and kept away   that it is a false neg for u


----------



## Lisa72

Evening Ladies...

Welcome AVH,

2ww is certainly a rollercoaster, in fact IVF on the whole is a rollercoaster.  I am day 10 of my 2ww.  On the whole I have been ok. Pains come and go.  But feeling a little low and apprehensive today.  Hoping that AF doesn't arrive this weekend.

Nikki so sorry about your result.  But haven't you tested too early?  Keeping all crossed for you.  Sending you a big hug

Sending all some 

 
 
Lots of love

Lisa x x x


----------



## Guest

My OTD is 2nd December, next Wednesday. It's my birthday on Monday, so wanted to know before that really..(don't know why...)


----------



## Dona-Marie

never give up not yet anyway i hope u get the best birthday present ever


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi girls,

onlysam- you have defo tested too early girl....it may be unnecesary upset chick...big hugs for you...test with a morning wee too...test on monday and weds too...

i tested today and the lines were really faint and thats the day im supposed to test on...try and stick it out hun....thinking of you!! i will be lurking on this page to see how your doing...


thanks guys for your support..xxx


i still cant quite beleive my result... please all of you wait til your otd ...its there for a reason and try not too symptom spot...i know its hard but the symptoms if any will come and go...its such a confusing time...we r  all looking for signs but so much may be going on with our bodies i dont know about!!
Good luck girlies
and happy birthday for monday...i do hope you get the present you want....


----------



## kate41209

Nikki, think you may of tested to early, morning is the strongest apparently and getting all stressed will only make thigs feel worse babe. Dissappointment is a woman when it gets hold of you so dont give in to it if ur embies are still on board they will stress if ou are stressed hun, try again in the morning and chin up chick xx


----------



## Lisa72

Nikki, I'm also testing on 2nd. Getting very egar to do a test.  But haven't bought any yet and will not buy any until Tues night.   But I can understand that you must be feeling very upset.  Please do not give up hope.  Wishing you a very Happy Birthday for Monday.

Girliepinx - Congratulations on your result.

Lisa x x x


----------



## AVH

onlysam- hang on til monday, its not over til the fat lady sings (even if you think you can hear her warming up)
girliepinx -congratulations hope they stay

my AF pains are getting worse and my PMT has set in    watch out world!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Girliepinx! You've done well! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Congratulations girliepinx!

Onlysam there's definately time for your result to change hun     Hope you have a lovely Birthday x

These last few days are a nightmare!

Good luck everyone 
Jovi x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello ladies!
Sorry I for my "disappearance" from the thread today... 
I was in an "insane" state of mind. 
The 2ww is very stressful by itself but when combined with a presentation that has to be given on Tuesday about a topic that I know virtually nothing about... then it gets even worse!
Well, tomorrow is the *official begining of my mammoth testing session* 
.
.
.
But I have to admit that I have been even naughtier to what I originally said I would be....

*I tested today*... and this is one of the reasons I was so stressed out!

Ofcourse the outcome of today's test is not to be taken seriously as its only 7dp2dt (9 days post ovulation), and even an Ultra Sensitive test cannot detect any earlier than 10dpo. Additionally, even Ultra Sensitive test will not detect any Hcg in the urine until day 14po if the implantation occured late - So *Nikki, Please dont get dissaponted about your BFN because it may only mean late implantation.*
Well, back to my morning test, it was not positive but wasnt negative either. I compaired it with the negative one I did 2 days ago and was clearely different!   
There was a very faint greyish shadow of a line that made this test different from the negative one that was completely white... I closed my eyes and reopened them trying to focus on that imaginary line, and arrived at the conclusion that yes, it must be real!
So, since the morning I kept thinking that this might mean I am pregnant and there was an early implantation!!!!!
I did one more test half an hour ago and the imaginary line is still there!!!!
I am looking forward to tomorrow's test to see whether it got any darker or is it just my imagination....

*Omg... *

Having all these thoughts in my head how can I ever prepare that presentation
But you know what? I dont really care! I believe you would all agree with me that what really matters is our personal life and our family happiness. 
I soooooooo hope that these little embies in my belly bring me the most precious Xmas present ever!!!!       

Nite nite girls!

Try to stay calm and relax (do what I say not what I do   )

BIG HUG to all of you 

Andrianna x


----------



## awaywiththefaeries

Hi

Had 2 day ET today, 2 embies put in. OTD 11th Dec

At EC I had 11 Follies, 8 eggs, 4 fertilised. clinic phoned again this morning to say 2 were exceptional, on arrival at clinic told the exceptional ones had divided again and were actually going to fast and could not be used  

so the remaining 2 are kinda hope for the best.

this is our first ivf attempt, first of any treatment actually!

  

Good luck ladies

AWTF


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Andrianna,
I am new on here and just read your post - we all know how incredibly hard this is - I am a serial early tester too - and I am sure I will be this time too.

You are so right about the work thing - it has taken me a long time to accept that I don't HAVE to do anything. Sometimes just learning to say 'well actually, no, I cannot do that' can earn a sort of respect from people. They get to learn the boundaries...
I always end up overloading myself, and then feeling pressured and then guilty for letting people down...which I don't normally do.

However, really what is important? You are....no one who knew the situation, and could relate to your feelings could ever judge you.

Do you have to do the presentation?
What would happen if you didn't - would it be more stressful to you to not do it?

Sorry for strong opinion, but I really feel for you.... hang in there and thank God for this place xx
Rb x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello Rd,

Thank you so much for your nice message!
Yes! Our feelings matter more than our jobs! I fully agree with that, but still have to do that presentation    . 
Its really part of my job- a very critical one and need to find time and most importantly the energy to do it...
I hope I will manage to do some work during the weekend, because last week was a disaster - work wise! 
I didnt do absolutely anything! I couldnt concetrate to anything else apart from the FF boards and other IVF topics  .
The girls here can confirm that  
I was in the thread almost 10 hours a day   
Oh ... 2ww is a such tough period but this thread makes it much more tolerable and fun!!!

Enjoy the rest of your 2ww!

Andrianna x


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hope it goes well for you  Andrianna - remember it will soon be over and you can look forward then to thinking about 'you'.
Best of luck and    for your test day
Rb x


----------



## elenicom

Hi Guys,

I am thinking I will test early too   I am thinking the Sunday?  what do you think guys?  that will still mean that the HCG injection would have been done 16 days before ......

God, I wish I could know now!  I am such an impatient person, this has been agony!  we were on a very long cycle, I started the first injections on the 18/10!

sorry, rant over.

Helen


----------



## Newday

today is da12 post 3 day transfer I haven't tested since Thursday can't face another negative. AF was due yesterday and I've had af pains since last night no blood though not yet.

It can't be implanting can it 11 days post transfer as embeies wouild be 14 days old

dawn


----------



## mcat

Hi I am new on here just started reading this thread,
I had two blasts  last sat and all had been well(except the horrendous pain after et)
but thu night started getting little cramps now worried af due. I must confess I tested and ofcourse it was negative, but realise if it is working my levels won't be high enough yet for hpt
Oh i'm going nuts nuts nuts. help

Mcat


----------



## jarjj

Hello and welcome Mcat

I had 2 blasts in on wed so only a few days apart.

I, too, feel like I'm going    - need something to kill the time.  Wishing the time away.

Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP!!!     



Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Morning Ladies

I did a first response test last week to make sure there was no trigger shot left in me of course it was BFN, I'm 9dp3dt and today did the same test and got a BFP there were 2 lines one was very feint but you could see it with out squinting lol, should i get excited yet?? I know i will still have to do another test but....


----------



## jarjj

Kizzy

I'm not sure sorry.

But I REALLY hope it is a BFP for you    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

I HAVE OFFICIALLY LOST THE PLOT LADIES        

I have been at work in a pharmacy all week and have resisted the pee sticks although I was beginning to think I had schizophrenia with the little voices coming from the pee stick boxes for 5 painful days that were saying "peeeeeeeeeee on meeeeeeeeeeeeeee" But the     were on my always with me    

Not bad enough that only 2 days till test day after today and no AF (YET) I have brought a few pee sticks home - didnt't want to leave the little voices in the pharmacy    But here I am a day off work after a hectic week behind me and now guess what.........................

IM TOO SCARED TO PEE ON A STICK IN CASE ITS A BFN ----------------WHAT ARE WE LIKE AAAARGGGGGHHHHHHH
                

How is everyone else coping in this totally ridiculous 2ww

Hope you are all well and that all our dreams come true


----------



## summersunshine

Ooooooooooooo kizzy and andrianna I think this means you have bfps?    

Andrianna what does today's test show? Kizzy when are you next testing? 

Feeling a bit   feeling more that it's not worked, but it really could be either way...... am needing some PMA!

Kathy I don't want to test early in case it's a bfn too, have 1 hpt in the house which I'm saving for mon which is day before otd. When do you think you will submit & test?


----------



## jarjj

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"               


Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

for you all


----------



## jarjj

Is this your 1st time Kizzy?



Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Yep first time, we had icsi, my DH and my self both have problems.


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello Kizzy!
I think we are in a vary similar situation my dear.  
I am on day 8pt2dt that is 10 days post ovulation. I had another test this mornig and it clearly shows a very faint line. I think its a little clearer than the one I saw yesterday. SO I think it IS s BFP for both of us. Hpt do not tetect Hcg if its not there! You know that because you had a test a few days ago and there was na line at all. And Hcg is not in your body unless you are PG! 
Anyway,   for now and keep testing.
It is important to see this line getting darker and darker to indicate that Hcg levels increase normally as it should in a viable pregnancy!


Kathy,
Good luck to you too sweetie! You dont have to test early! I think its better not to test if you think you cant handle a negative. Just wait until your OTD!

Good luck to all of us!     

Andrianna x


----------



## jarjj

Adrianna

Congratulations.

Let hope this starts us all off girls!!!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Summer -  not sure when to test again, think i'll leave it till monday that will be 14 since EC then too


----------



## Lisa72

Good Morning,

Its is so nice to sign on in the morning to see that we have some BFP.  Well done girls...... Even if the lines are very faint, a line is a line and must be there for a reason.  I think your all brave testing early.  I did say to my hubby perhaps we should to a sneaky test.....  But think we'll leave it to test day (2nd Dec).  Please god let me get that far.    

Had a disturbed night last night.  Kept waking up wanting to go to the toilet and kept doing the tissue watching.  It's hard when your tried and trying not to open the eyes.  Thankfully it was clear.......   

Feeling a little better today.  But then again 've only been up an hour.  Still got slight pains.

Silly question time.....  Well we all know that the best time is to test first thing in the morning.  But what about if the morning when your suppose to test you wake up numerous times wanting to go to the toilet.  Do you test when you fist get up?  in that case it could be 2 or 3 am or do you go to the toilet and wait until a reasonable time?   

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Lisa


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna welcome back have certainly missed ur threads lol, is your test date the same as mine? OTD 4th 
It sounds to me as a BFP lucky lucky lady, take it easy with work thou Mrs don't want to stress out chick
My tests arrived and am to scared to test in case it negative but I know it could be as a bit to early, but just don't want to see it!!??

Kizzy - Congrats to you to honey what was your OTD

I'm going crazy in this house going back to work Tuesday but does anybody feel really lonely? I have lots of support around me but feel with my DH I am the one going through it and he thinks I'm being dramatic he is carrying o as normal and I feel totally unaffected by the whole process!! Feel like killing him or leaving him today and trying not to get worked up as don't want to stress my little Elvis and Priscilla out


----------



## pixie g

Hi there ladies - can I join in please ??! (I know some of you already from the Oct/Nov cycle buddies)

I had 2 x blasts transferred in this morning, and OTD is 7th Dec. Feeling strangely 'matter of fact' about it all at the moment, but am sure that'll change to excitement / blind panic / fear / elation etc etc as the week progresses ! I'm not working at the moment, so will probably be spending hours and hours on FF to try and keep sane !!!

Congratulations to Kizzy and Adrianna on your BFP...and good luck to those who've been testing early.


----------



## mcat

Finaly got through all the posts since about page 35, wow its busy on here but great.
Been a bit down last two days and thats why tested too early but it was what I wanted to do. It was negative but what else could I expect.  I think if you want to test early then test, idealy leave till official date but my goodness those who can manage that are amazing. This is my 4th 2ww and I have always tested early although maximum 2days before OTD.  This has been my earliest 4days before OTD (I know it was crazy but hey )

Feeling positive again so anybody wanting some PMA give me a shout and I will post some to you (told you I was nuts)

Hi Jarjj how you doin?

There was a post a while back that gave day by day post transfer what the embryo was doing and when hcg would be high enough to detect and that really helped me and proved to me that I had tested too early really just settled me and now know it could take till mon/tue before iget a strong realistic result on my hpt.  Will try to find it again.

Mcat


----------



## kate41209

Mcat, do you have the link for what the embryo is doing day by day.
As for positivity I have zilch today and really feel low and like my AF is coming Adrianna or Kizzy have you had any AF pains or like a pulling sensation down below and at tops of legs, oh I really thought the spotting I had was a implantation bleed but now I don't think  so.
Isn't it crazy how you are up and down I feel horrible today and ystday so positive, if I wake up positive tomorrow I'm not going to let myself go to sleep so I don't wake up feeling like this lol


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Kate -  my OTD is the 4th dec, i had 16/11 and ET on the 19/  11. I did have slight pulling pains at the top of legs, but no symtoms to be honest.     

Mcat here is some


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

kate41209 said:


> do you have the link for what the embryo is doing day by day.


http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

I'm nolonger gatecrashing  as had EC on Wednesday and ET today (3dt) with 3 beans on board  We're hoping for "lucky number 7" 

Love, luck & sticky vibes     
Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## mcat

Kizzy Thanks for the   soooo many needed lots and lots to you too

Kate I am having quite a lot of cramp today but trying to ignore.  Just have to keep thinking lots of people have this and still get a BFP its all I can do.
Don't know what I will be like tommorrow so going to go out for dinner tonight since I am doing OK  for now anyway.
Sending you lots and lots of    and  

I have a lot to go back through to find that post but will keep trying.

Mcat


----------



## mcat

Hi minxy that was one of the links thanks but there is another post was it you that put it on about day1 post 5dt blastocyst then day 2 etc etc??

Wow 3 on board fannytastic.   

Mcat


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am sooooo down today i have a bad feeling and i really want to do a test!! But do you think it wud be 2 early? I got 1 blast transfered on monday?? That thing minxy just posted said i should be producing hcg by now. I really feel like af is coming and am guessing since i got a 5day blast af would prob come round about next wed?

Welcome to the new girls and congrats on being pupo. xx


----------



## kate41209

Minxy thanks for the link, and welcome to the madness that is the 2ww

Kizzy - thanks am so please for you think I am going to test in the morning and see what it brings really pleased for your BFP

Mcat thanks feel like I need a personality transplant today lol xx


----------



## starrynight

Kizzy when will you do another test? I did say congrats but on the nov/dec thread also andrianna congrats aswell hopefully you girls have started us of for many more bfp!! xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

mcat said:


> Hi minxy that was one of the links thanks but there is another post was it you that put it on about day1 post 5dt blastocyst then day 2 etc etc??
> 
> Wow 3 on board fannytastic.
> 
> Mcat


  

No but I know the one you're talking about....I'll have a search....

Some of you may also find this thread of interest....called "2ww ~ frequently asked questions" ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

and you may find these polls on Voting board helpful re symptoms in 2ww and AF pains in 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults



kate41209 said:


> Minxy thanks for the link, and welcome to the madness that is the 2ww


Thanks *kate*.....I'm well versed in the craziness of 2ww (unfortunately)...sends even the sanest of us  !! Just hoping this is our last one for all the right reasons ! 

Hang in there ladies, keep the PMA and enjoy being PUPO !   

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## spagnelli

Hello ladies - 

Sorry to say that i have officially lost my positivity now! Went for a wee earlier and (sorry tmi coming up!) when i wiped - had some pinkish stuff,its too late now for implantation isnt it??(7dp3dt) So i feel like its just the pessaries holding off af. wanna stay positive,but feel like its all over.dont get me wrong, im   it isnt. just feel so low now.
Havent had any 'pink' since,but surely irs a sign af is coming.
My boobs dont hurt today either,i do have some pains, not af pains, but pains in my girly bits?!?
im worn out and confused and have had enough.

xx


----------



## mcat

lexie said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> I thought I'd copy and paste this.Hope everyone finds this helpful I'm intrigued by the info!!
> 
> **this is what happens in a 3dt :
> 
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
> HPT
> 
> ===========
> 
> **this is what happens in a 5dt :
> 
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
> HPT
> 
> I found this off another website which had been taken from a New York medical web page.
> 
> Lexie xx


Found it I liked this it helped me work out why my early test didn't work and reasured me


----------



## starrynight

Mcat do you think that means i could test now lol

Spag i posted on the other thread


----------



## mcat

Forgot to say my embies were a little slow so I say give or take a day or two for implantation etc.  Well it gives me hope so sod it
Mcat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

starrynight said:


> Hi girls am sooooo down today i have a bad feeling and i really want to do a test!! But do you think it wud be 2 early? I got 1 blast transfered on monday?? That thing minxy just posted said i should be producing hcg by now. I really feel like af is coming and am guessing since i got a 5day blast af would prob come round about next wed?
> 
> Welcome to the new girls and congrats on being pupo. xx


Sorry girls but you've got the early testing police on your thread now    

*starrynight*...if you had EC on 18th and ET on 23rd then you're only 5dp5dt today...embies are only 10 days old so there may still not be enough HCG hormone released for a peestick to detect....the reason clinics advise an OTD is to ensure that the HCG trigger injection is out of your system (can take up to 14 days and give a false positive) and also that the implanted embie is releasing enough of it's own HCG to be detectable.

Why do it to yourself...would you believe any result ? Much better to try and keep yourself busy, don't over analyse and enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible....and then when OTD comes and you get that BFP it will be wonderful...rather than testing early, maybe getting a false negative because not enough HCG and spending the rest of the 2ww unnecessarily stressing. In the years I've been a member (and former moderator) on this website I've seen so many test early, even the day before OTD, and get BFN, be heartbroken and then test on OTD and get BFP.

Obviously it's up to you ladies but personally I just wouldn't put yourselves through it....    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Starrynight - I did another one about 10mins ago   and it was defo there, came up straight away again, will leave it now till monday lol


----------



## mcat

Starrynight sorry but I think you are too early yet.

mcat


----------



## kate41209

Lexie love that, its cheered me up


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

spagnelli said:


> Hello ladies -
> 
> Sorry to say that i have officially lost my positivity now! Went for a wee earlier and (sorry tmi coming up!) when i wiped - had some pinkish stuff,its too late now for implantation isnt it??(7dp3dt) So i feel like its just the pessaries holding off af. wanna stay positive,but feel like its all over.dont get me wrong, im  it isnt. just feel so low now.
> Havent had any 'pink' since,but surely irs a sign af is coming.
> My boobs dont hurt today either,i do have some pains, not af pains, but pains in my girly bits?!?
> im worn out and confused and have had enough.
> 
> xx


It's not too late for implantation....embies can implant up until they're around 12 days old and yours are only 10 days old today so that could be exactly what it is...especially as it's pink....have a read of the thread I included link to in previous post (2ww frequently asked questions).

I've had full flow bleeding and been pg (19yrs ago!), lots of ladies get some spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy, doesn't mean it's all over hun.

Stay positive....lots can happen in next couple of days !!  



starrynight said:


> Mcat do you think that means i could test now lol


I agree with Mcat....ultimately up to you if you wanna test early but the result may not be accurate ! Fingers crossed for you..... 

N x


----------



## starrynight

Thank you natasha i just said to dp can we go and buy a test but he said the same as you cause it might not show the proper result yet but do you think i could test next wed lol My test date ain't till the 8th but other ladies have had transfer later than me and get to test sooner lol.xx     to you on being pupo.

Kizzy am so excited for you it cud be twins you know!! How many days past transfer are you?xx


----------



## starrynight

Mcat and natasha am not goin to test now lol Plus dp said no he would rather if i did test that it would be a true reading. Thank you girls


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*starry*....I reckon the earliest to test would be 14dpEC but even then not necessarily reliable as that would be like 14dpo....I would honestly hold off testing for as long as you can. Our clinic advise testing 14dpt for day 2 and 3 day transfers but when we had 5 day blastocysts transfers last IVF I could test at 11dpt (so 16dpEC). Many clincs that test at 14dpEC do blood tests and not peesticks as bloods show the exact amount of HCG in your blood rather than just whether you have X amount of HCG in your pee depending on sensitivity of the test.

Also, you need to ensure that you've left 14 days since the HCG trigger injection so you don't get false positives....that is one of the worst things to experience, believe me, I had HCG injections as support during a 2ww (natural FET) and was still told to test at 14dpt....then when we got positive results we didn't know if genuine or from the injection....a fraught week of blood tests and worry...as it turned out it was genuine but a chemical pg (very early mc) but it was awful having to go through that......sooooooo if you can wait then better ! (but that's just my opinion !)  

Your DP is talking alot of sense ! 

N xx


----------



## mcat

St my OTD is tue, I tested way too early and got a negative but I realised I was way way way too early with that planner I found I don't think I could take a sneaky test untill mon which is the day before my clinic wants to test and even then I can't be 100% so you have to judge what you will be happy /content with. 

Your transfer was 23rd after mine.

Its just soo hard. if we could just drink a good very large bottle of wine I think it would help but no nature is soo very very cruel the one thing that would help we can't have . 

I had a curry the other night I know its not exactly the best thing but when your down a wee thing like that helped

Mcat


----------



## starrynight

Natasha i totally see what you mean now i will not test till at least thursday!! Lol i think thats a good compromise and dp said he would be happier if i waited till then as thats after 2wks after ec. xx

Mcat i had a curry the other night to just a mild 1 but i know what you mean about the wine!! I have never wanted wine so much in my life but during this 2ww and am still on the 1st wk lol.xx


----------



## mcat

Minxy,
How do you keep going with all this tx
My DH ad a wee flap the other day I think I got him down and he just started to think how long can we keep going. Me going through all this and we have only had frosties once He worries about me having to go through the pain for one shot each time.  Money not main issue but it is starting to bite a little.??
Mcat


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Starrynight - I'm 9dp3dt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

starrynight said:


> Natasha i totally see what you mean now i will not test till at least thursday!! Lol i think thats a good compromise and dp said he would be happier if i waited till then as thats after 2wks after ec. xx
> 
> Mcat i had a curry the other night to just a mild 1 but i know what you mean about the wine!! I have never wanted wine so much in my life but during this 2ww and am still on the 1st wk lol.xx


That's a good compromise 

Know what you mean about glass of vino...I'm waiting for DP to get back from footie then we're going to friends to babysit their 3 little girls (6,4,2)....I had a couple of glasses of red wine last night (for medicinal purposes of course....bloodflow...nurse said was fine after EC)....but there's still some left in the bottle and I really really fancy a glass before babysitting but I know I can't !  Will just have to get used to it as with any luck will be like this for next 9 months 

Currys fine....warming foods are good...in chinese medicine/acupuncture they believe fertility problems are related to cold womb so advise keeping belly, back and feet covered and warm at all times (but no hot water bottle) to aid bloodflow and implantation...and eating warming foods like ginger, garlic etc...Zita West recommends similar 

I love a curry....got me all hungry now 

N x


----------



## kate41209

Thats mad you lot talking about curries just rang the local indian for a takeaway, hope it cheers me up


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

mcat said:


> Minxy,
> How do you keep going with all this tx
> My DH ad a wee flap the other day I think I got him down and he just started to think how long can we keep going. Me going through all this and we have only had frosties once He worries about me having to go through the pain for one shot each time. Money not main issue but it is starting to bite a little.??
> Mcat


   It is hard isn't it...they don't call it an emotional rollercoaster for nothing ! I don't know how I get through it....I spose I'm quite resilient and just keep believing it will happen...I'm a glass half full kinda person and try to see the positives and not let things get me down (although I do have my down days of course)....and I'm very very lucky to have such a strong relationship with DP as well as amazing support from friends and family which helps as well. It is getting harder now though...not sure if I can go through another fresh cycle (hopefully won't need to) but I do feel very positive about this cycle as we've had an 18mths break from treatment which we needed....amazingly conceived naturally in the summer (been 4 yrs since last happened naturally) and it's given us a glimmer of hope for this one.......(especially as I'm having slightly different treatment for my immunes this time round...had before but different regime)

N xx


----------



## mcat

Kate enjoy,

Going out for dinner soon just eating like a pig right now so going for dinner early. 
Don't think the eating is a sympton just think I deserve to be able to eat as much as I like, tee hee using my embies as a good excuse to be lazy and eat eat eat.
Mcat


----------



## mcat

Minxy,
Am staying positive for today anyway don't know what tommorrow will bring but hey.

Touch wood if this doesn't work can I pick your brains on the immune things? hopefully I won't have to though.

Have a lovely weekend to all If we don't speak again soon.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

mcat said:


> Minxy,
> Am staying positive for today anyway don't know what tommorrow will bring but hey.
> 
> Touch wood if this doesn't work can I pick your brains on the immune things? hopefully I won't have to though.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend to all If we don't speak again soon.


No worries hun 

PMA PMA PMA  

N xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Pixie and welcome to the rollercoaster!     

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"                 




Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Well, just been 4 a wee again and more pink/browm/greyish 'stuff' looked like a bit of red streaks too. im gutted


----------



## jarjj

Spag

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

spag

Welcome minxy


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Kizzy-I'm convinced mine's a BFN now!I'm 9dp3dt too, and got another negative this morning   I was so convinced this cycle had worked as I've had exactly the same symptoms as when I had my BFP . Gutted. It's my 37th birthday Monday too. It doesn't get any easier does it. Everyone else seems to get a BFP!

Minxy-Welcome, good luck and should have listened to your advice!

Spag-Sounds like implantation bleeding to me   

Thanks everyone else for well wishes  

Nikki


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Spagnelli please please dont lose your PMA yet, it is early still   

Onlysam they could have only just implanted and the hcg is not high enough yet


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Put me down for test day 12th Dec..!!!

I had ET yesterday for DEIVF... am excited and very nervous at the same time... This is my first go at this!!

xx


----------



## AVH

Hello all
congratulations to adrianna and kizzywizzypink for your BFPs 
Starry- Think you're compromise is good, 
Spagnelli- replied on berry's
AFM I've had more AF pains and felt really hot all day then developed sore throat so who knows whether its that thats making me feel poorly. Feeling a bit nauseated but think thats down to the norprolac. I'm itching to test but won't (I'm too scared and I'll be heartbroken if its a BFN) my OTD is 21 days after EC so AF should turn up way before testing due if it is negative...I'm now 7dp5dt. Roll on 7th dec...


----------



## Andrianna_uk

onlysam said:


> Congratulations Kizzy-I'm convinced mine's a BFN now!I'm 9dp3dt too, and got another negative this morning  I was so convinced this cycle had worked as I've had exactly the same symptoms as when I had my BFP . Gutted. It's my 37th birthday Monday too. It doesn't get any easier does it. Everyone else seems to get a BFP!
> 
> Minxy-Welcome, good luck and should have listened to your advice!
> 
> Spag-Sounds like implantation bleeding to me
> 
> Thanks everyone else for well wishes
> 
> Nikki


Nikki,
You are 9dp3dt 12dpo. (dpo= days post ovulation)
This means that your embies may still be implanting! 
84 percent of embryos implant on day 8, 9, or 10 dpo. 
The rest 16% implant either early (day 6-7) or late (day 11-12). Therefore, if your embryos implanted on day 9-10dpo for example, your body has not produced enough HcG to be detected by the test! 
Remember, even ultra sensitive tests detect pregnancies after 3-4 days post implantation!
Kizzy and myself had positiv-ish tests on before 10dpo because we propably had an embryo that implanted early (day 6-7).
So please do not be dissappointed!
You need to wait until at least 14-15dpo to get accurate results. 
Sending you lots of love and      
Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

Gemmy GemGems just writing that makes me smile welcome chick spread your positivity round hun, an hold on tight you have just got on a rollacoaster.

Spag your ET was day after mine, so dry your tears babe it could a implantation have a look at the thing minxy posted earlier it says implantation is a 3 day event (for want of a better phrase) so I'm praying that showing I had was that and yours could be that as on other sights it does say it can take up to 12 days.

Now for a personal question - This really will be _*TMI*_ but hope you understand, I have discharge its quite thick and not a lot but there is some there each time I wipe and its greyish in colour with what looks like boggies (TMI I know sorry) anybody any ideas


----------



## pixie g

Hi Kate - are you using cyclogest or crinone gel ? Sounds like it could be a bit of a cyclogest 'build up' to me 

Quick thought from me too - I've had 5 day blast transferred today, and OTD of 7th Dec - it seems a little early to me !?! I know every clinic's different, but I've just got a pee stick, not a hcg blood test.  hmmmm ....does that seem early to everyone ?


----------



## starrynight

Gems welcome lol Now you will have to put up with me moaning on 2 threads lol Regarding the foof!!! Omg its that bad i have been bleeding if i have to do tx again am asking for something else i really cant handle the pain.

Pixie i got transfer on monday 5day blast and my test date is the 8th so your is b4 me.

Katie am not to sure hun is it the gel your using?

Avh hope you manage to hold out till test date.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kate41209

Girlies Im using cyclogest, the discharge is coming from the front sorry there I go again TMI, do you think it can still be the cyclogest?


----------



## pixie g

seems to make sense that it could be the cyclogest to me kate. I had similar earlier this year.


----------



## spagnelli

Kate - are you using cyclogest in front or back? thats what mine is like too,but only sometimes, just been for a wee and nothing this time!!!
im actually going crazy arent i?
x


----------



## kate41209

Spag it feels like we both are Im convinced I will fet my AF tonight or tomorrow, and you are certainly panicing far to soon, babe.
Im using it at the back, just googled it and it says you can get dis charge it happens in 10% of ladies Im going craaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## tillergirl

Hello Ladies well the 2ww starts today for me.  
We did the Donor Insem this morning now back at home taking it easy apart from Husband deciding  today that we are moving back to England asap in the New Year. So now got something to keep my mind occupied over the next 2 weeks organising getting the house on with an estate agent and looking for a new place. On the plus side my health care will be in English again and far more importantly the GP will be FREE yeah I have a list of things for the poor person to look into already all small things but niggly.

Hope everyone is keeping sane.

Sarah.


----------



## spagnelli

just had a bit more pinkish stuff - its lighter than blood and a lot thicker and stickier!(sorry tmi) 
Convinved myself its over now - too much like beginnings of af for my liking

xx


----------



## kate41209

Well, I know what you are all goin to say, but going to tell you anyway, just done a HPT an a BFN the square neva even though about it the brightest white eva, so I think that our rolla coaster has come to a end but will keep testing until fri hey ho the discharge is definatly the start os something   spag    just so unfair isnt it babe know exactly how your feelin


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi all 
This is hell isnt it... there is nothing like it.

Spagnelli - you have plenty of time yet, after all, it may be a good sign...I know its so hard but try to tell yourself positive things                                    
Kate - when is your OTD?
I can really feel the pain from you guys - I am keeping everything crossed fpr you xx  

Rb x


----------



## kate41209

RB my test days not till the 4th but I just feel it in my gut that my AF is coming and yes it is really the worse feelin i the world, but theres time yet I know xxx


----------



## Lisa72

Evening ladies,

Thank you to those who have been attaching threads.

Think it could be the end for me today.  Earlier today when I went to the toilet I wiped and noticed some sticky stuff followed by some brown stuff.  Spent the afternoon around the in laws and went to the toilet about 10 times.  Nothing really exciting down there.  Having stomach cramps.  Just got home and went to the toilet and very little of this brown stuff.   I had this the last two times and the AF came at the same time.  I had egg collection on 15th and ET on 18th.  Just feel everything is coming crumbling down and wondering if I can go through this again........  A little negative feeling I know.  :-(. But just praying that on the off chance it could be implantation.   

Lots of love,

Lisa x x x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

*BFP!*

Its almost 5am, I just couldnt sleeep. Wanted to test again...
Yes!!!!!
This time there IS A TRUE pink line in the test window!!!

Of course there is a long way to go, but this pink line makes me so so so happy now!!!

I am celebrating it with a cup of camomile

Cheers girls! 

Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

OMG really dont believe it but I am looking at a faint pink line!!!

Adrianna Well Done congratulations Im over the moon for you. Yes its a long way to go but at least your foots on the ladder and not hovering over itlol

I really thought I was getting my AF lets hope my line gets darker as the days go on, cannot believe it yahoo xx

Good luck anybody testing today, 

Spag - how are you this morning?

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning ladies

Congratulations Kate & Adrianna!  A fab way to start the day.

Definate BFN for me this morning   

Jovi x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Andrianna, i too was up at that time testing and defo a  ,   hunnie

Kate, what did we tell you    i'm so pleased for you

Sorry jovigirl, when is your OTD?


----------



## pixie g

Kizzywizzypink, Adrianna and Kate - FANTASTIC news about your BFPs !!! enjoy today....and the next 8 months !!!    

Jovigirl - so sorry   

Lisa and Spagnelli - keep fighting and hoping ladies....just look at Kate !! Your symptoms look really promising to me - remember, brown = good !!!

AFM - have been sending positive 'implanting' thoughts to our little blasts (DH has named them blasto and pupo !), but am also terrified that they're not there ! It's so strange knowing that they've been put in, but feeling absolutely nothing (apart from some twinges that are trapped wind (tmi - sorry !) - thanks to the cyclogest !). Feels wierd to be letting DH do everything while I sit ont the sofa, when I'm not feeling 'ill' ! I've ordered the 'Black Books' DVDs from Amazon though, so looking forward to a day of laughing when they arrive


----------



## pixie g

oh, by the way...for the hall of fame...I'm a 'DEIVF'.

thanks

g


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kizzywizzypink OTD is today x


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations to all BFP!!  

Hugs for the BFN     

Hi Pixie - I don't feel anything sometimes sharp pains in hip bones but had those sinc e/c.



Joanne

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

I wan to test but i am so scared of a BFN OTD is Tuesday  Please help dont know what to do 

Kathy xxx


----------



## Lisa72

Good morning all,

Kizzywizzypink, Andrianna & Kate - Congratulations on your BFP. A line is a line. Fantastic news.     

Jovi - I'm so sorry on your BFN.  You are probably feeling so upset at the moment. But please don't give up hope.  My thoughts are with you.   

I'm not too bad today.  Still knicker watching, but at the moment it's completely clear.      

Good luck to those who are testing over the next few days.  And to those who are on their 2ww keep strong and think of those positive vibes.

Love to all,

Lisa x x x


----------



## Purple80

Hi,

My test date is 2/12/09 so please add me.

Can anyone help?  I have had brown spotting on and off since Wednesday (25th).  This morning I woke up and I had red blood on my underwear and when wiping (sorry if tmi).  I took a HPT and it was positive!    

I still took the cyclogest this morning (I take it twixce a day, morning & night).

I am so worried now though because surely red blood can't be a good sign & I think that either the HPT picked up the HcG from the injection prior to EC or it is the embryo but that the pg is not going to continue because AF is on way.

Should I ring the clinic?  Although they are not open on Sundays, except for emergency number but not sure this is really an emergency.  

Can anyone help??


----------



## grejka

*heartsdesire* - I think I will ring you emergency number in fact I did ring few times when i was worring sometimes weekends sometimes late eavnings! They probably say to you need to be in bed but better phoned them anyway i think


----------



## kathyandadrian

Well I knew it, I decided to do a test and its a BFN however I have looked at the letter from the clinic and OTD is Wednesday not tuesday so I know I tested early - heartbroken 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*heartsdesire*....when did you have your HCG trigger injection ? This can take up to 14 days to leave your body completely so I'd avoid testing again until at least 14 days. If it is over 14 days ago since you had the injection then there's a very good chance that the positive hpt is accurate 

There are quite a lot of women who have some form of spotting/bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy. I had normal red periods when I was pg 19yrs ago and a friend of mine had normal full red bleeds, no symptoms, no weight gain and didn't realise she was pg for 6mths...her son is now 14....so it certainly doesn't mean the end.

Give your clinic a call for reassurance, keep using the Cyclogest and get plenty of rest with your feet up on the sofa !

Lots of luck to everyone     

Natasha x


----------



## summersunshine

Andrianna (WTF re time of testing!!Is this a prerequisite to the hpt mammoth testing session?  ), Kizzy & Kate - yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

      

    
    
   

Congratulations girls! 
x


----------



## summersunshine

Jovigirl sending you      

Kathy I think you have tested too early?  

Heartsdesire - take it easy today regardless of whether you call clinic or not  

Lisa - you will be an expert in knicker watching by end


----------



## Purple80

Natasha - I took the HCG trigger injection on Sunday 15th (1am) so it has been over 14 days (just!).

Kathy - You have a few days until your OTD - try and stay positive as things could be different.    to you xx

Summertime - I called the clinic and left a message.  I don't think it is worth me calling emergency line at the moment because I know there is nothing they can do - they will just tell me to rest & test again on the 2nd.  What will be, will be.


----------



## lroyle

Kathy keep your chin up and loads of          just so you know i am       for you every minute of the day, please try not to worry.

Love Lisa
xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Jovi -     to you - when was your otd? We are all thinking of you so much , and wish we could do something to help you x


The nurses in my clinic don't seem to think anyone tests early, but the truth is, we all do don't we - it's such torture we just can't help ourselves, even though practically it makes sense to wait.

I am testing on the 9th (if not before) and have already been looking longingly at the pee sticks and reading the instructions.....how ridiculous it would be to test now and pick up the hcg and then get a neg later - this is so hard.... 

Last night I tried to visualise the embies as orange spots, bedding in......and I feel sort of odd and tingly today....I am reading everything into it of course....

Has anyone else waiting had any 'unusual' feelings, dreams etc?

Rb x

Rb x


----------



## Rowingbeau

Congrats to Andrianna, Kate and Kizzy - I am sooooooo pleased for you all !

Rb x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Jovi* hun...so sorry   

*heartsdesire*...if trigger jab was 14+ days ago then any positive result you get now is genuine, assuming it appeared within the recommended timeframe. I know it's hard but stay positive  



Rowingbeau said:


> *The nurses in my clinic don't seem to think anyone tests early, but the truth is, we all do don't we * - it's such torture we just can't help ourselves, even though practically it makes sense to wait.
> 
> Last night I tried to visualise the embies as orange spots, bedding in......and I feel sort of odd and tingly today....I am reading everything into it of course....
> 
> Has anyone else waiting had any 'unusual' feelings, dreams etc?


Nope, never tested early and don't intend to either.....personally don't see the point in putting myself through unnecessary stress of possible false positives/false negatives when I would much rather focus on being PUPO....enjoy the feeling and stay positive as long as I can.....IVF is too anxious a time as it is without adding extra worry when there really is no need (my opinon  ).  









As for positive orange spots, have a read of this...  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0

Vivid dreams can be a side effect of the drugs but I've also seen ladies post about having lots of vivid (especially erotic) dreams and have got BFPs...so no clear cut answer...but hopefully it's a good sign ! 

Keep the PMA ladies......        

 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi girls!
Just wanted to *thank you all so so **so soooo**ooooo* *much* for your kind personal messages and your warm wishes!
I've uploaded my morning test in my profile picture. I ve seen so many BFNs in my life, it feels great looking at this photo!

I am feeling a bit tired and nauseous today so I can't read all the individual postings from you chatty ladies, but I really hope you all get a BFP very very soon !

Sending you 

Andrianna x


----------



## Leaf

Hello all... tut tut, put away those early tests!

Can I join in? I am flying to Spain tomorrow for DE IVF, there and back same day. This is my second fresh cycle, my third in all. Previously I've had 3-day embies transferred, but this time it will be 5-day, assuming they have survived the weekend. Last week there were 8 embies to choose from which sounds good to me as we only had 3 last time. I'm not entirely sure of the benefits of having blastocysts - I think it's easier to select the best embryos, maybe.

It looks as if my DP can't come, which I feel rather cranky about - nobody can cover for him at work. I'm trying hard not to mind as he feels bad enough about it.

I'll be given my testing date tomorrow. For some reason they always give me a date longer than 2 weeks. Huh.

Let's hope our little embies are still thriving.

Good luck to all of you. Just off to do some calming yoga now. The worst part is getting up at 4am to get the flight - we nearly missed it last time!

Leaf xx


----------



## summersunshine

Andrianna I've never had an hpt with the 2 lines - it looks fab   Take it VERY easy, precious cargo on board   I hope to join you for the rest of your journey - hpt tomorrow morning (1 day before otd as dh leaves for 1 week). Still don't know what it will say .... if it's neg I will still need to do the blood test at the hospital on Tues, if that confirms it too then it's endless coffee and wine, with pate & baguette for me!

Spag how are you? Hope you are doing OK  

Hi Leaf, welcome   Good luck with the 4am & et!


----------



## pixie g

Hi leaf - good luck for ET tomorrow. Blimey - there and back in a day...you're going to be exhausted !! We did DEIVF at the IVI barcelona last year, and on our first visit did the there and back in a day thing...phew, were we tired ! Hope your blasts are good and strong for tomorrow and all the travelling goes smoothly. (my understanding is that going to blast means the clinic can pick the very very best embies to put back in as some embies look good till day 3 but then arrest). take care


----------



## jarjj

Hi Pixie,

How are you today?

Joanne

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Leaf*....

With blascysts it's a little like "survival of the fittest" and the embryologists are able to see the strongest embryos which are just at the right stage for implanting. An embryo can arrest at any stage and it doesn't mean that a good embie on day 3 could stop progressing...although if there are some clear runners on day 3, sometimes they are just better off back inside the natural environment of the womb, rather than a culture medium in petri dish ! Some embies may not make it under lab conditions but can thrive and become successful pregnancies if put back earlier....but then again if there are quite a few embies to choose from then it may be a good idea to take to day 5 blastocyst to pick the best of the best 

We've had day 2, day 3 and day 5 blastocysts transfers...all my own eggs...this time I have 3 day 3 embies as we didn't want to risk blasts again, although we had hoped to get that far but not as many eggs/embies as last cycle and the quality wasn't as great....although still managed a "perfect" (embryologists words) grade 1 8 cell plus 2 very good grade 2's of 8 & 5 cells....so we're still really happy and feeling confident as on a previous cycle when we had day 3 transfer we left the remaining (all grade 2's) to day 5 and 2 made it, plus last cycle we had 4 blastocysts (2 transferred) so we know we can get there (if that makes sense) 

Also, another reason for blastocyst is because they are at the stage to implant and when they would naturally be in the womb....up until day 5 they would be in the fallopian tube....so having the embies put back on day 5 means that the womb may be more receptive to them. 

Anyway, fingers crossed for some lovely blastocysts waiting for you tomorrow....I don't envy you doing that travelling in one day but hope that you're able to rest up plenty afterwards. 

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Purple80

Hi again ladies,

I hope that the BFP that I got this morning will still be there when I test on my official date of 2/11 - only a couple of days to go.  Just hope the bleeding isn't indicating that the pg is coming to an end   
The treatment went without any real problems so it's typical that the v.early pg part has not gone so smoothly!  Little baby is testing it's parents already!    

Will let you know the result on Wednesday xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

I just want some reassurance that after my BFN this morning with my embies may be a false negative

I had my embies transferred on Tuesday 17th November they were 4 cell, day 2 embies

This time I have had a medicated FET (6mg Progynova daily & 800mg progesterone)

One lady has said to me that she tested 1 day before OTD and got a definite negative and on OTD she goT a BFP...........

On both my fresh cycles I got AF precisely on day 11 following ET ? Yet I know every cycle is different and certainly FET can differ from fresh.............

The only thing I have had was terrible AF pains about day 6, low grade hedaches, on and off sore boobs, but NO AF (YET)

Can anyone pleeeeeeease give me back my PMA and some hope that this morning it could have been a false BFN

Why on earth do we put ourselves through this??

Lots of Love, Luck & Baby Dust to everyone 

Kathy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to all the Bfp's. I feel like I'm the only BFN (again)  . Tested again today using internet cheapie, and a total negative. I'm really gutted-my 37th birthday tomorrow. Where have the years gone? I hope you all do well in your pregnancies. 

Just a word of caution though-my sister started spotting on 10dp3dt on her first ivf, did an hpt, and it was positive-however it was a chemical pregnancy. 

Not trying to scare anyone-just it's better to be forewarned and armed Imho.

Kathy- I'm looking for hope too. Trying to find stories of people who got early BFN's which turned into BFP's.  I've really felt that this cycle has worked=AF pains from ET, backache, low level headache, and no bleeding at all-just like I had with my BFP in February. My tests are completely negative at the moment, so I'm not hopeful, but on my last tx, I didn't test until day 14, and only got a faint line, so I'm   it will change. Hope yours does too. 

Nikki
xx


----------



## jarjj

Nikki

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest

Thank you Joanne-I am gutted actually   It never seems to be our turn


----------



## AVH

Nikki


----------



## jarjj

Nikki

I can't begin to imagine how you feel, just wanted to send you some more    

Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

on the   girls.

Sorry for the    .

Nicky you never know the test could maby change i have saw threads somewhere on here about it getting a negative then a positive the same goes for you kath. 

And me not holding out much hope am pretty sure af is on its way i have the spots sore tummy and i can do the toilet!!   normally i suffer with constipation but just before af i can go no problem. And also   again i have been feeling really dry all wk even with using the gel but now am getting discharge. 

xx


----------



## LizzyM

​
Right Ladies, enough is enough! I am your mod and i have been screaming at my laptop for the last few days because your all driving me nuts!! Are you not given an OTD for a reason?? Why are you all testing early? 
I love you all and love modding you and i am sorry if this comes across as harsh as i really dont mean it to but *STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS UNTIL YOUR OFFICAL OTD*

          

Good luck to you all and   for all you ladies that need them

Liz xx


----------



## kirst01

Nikki- so sorry. I am supposed to test on the 6th but Af has started. Keep your chin up. Next time it will happen!!    

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Ladies...

...honestly, you're causing yourselves so much stress   .....please _please_ stop testing early and try and keep the PMA  

In the years I've been a member here (and a former mod!), I have literally read 100's of posts from early testers, heartbroken at BFNs, only to find that on OTD it becomes a BFP....why why why are you doing this to yourselves ? Why don't you enjoy being PUPO ?  

Some women will test early and get BFPs, others it may take a little longer for the HCG hormone levels to rise sufficiantly for the peestick to detect.

The reason clinics recommend an OTD is to try to prevent situations exactly like these 

Hang in there....get those peesticks hidden away (I don't even bother buying one until the night before OTD so that there really is no to be tempted!)

Love, luck & sticky vibes
    
Natasha x

 for tomorrow *Nikki*


----------



## starrynight

Kirst am so sorry hunni  .

Lizzy hiya i could just imagine you screaming away at the laptop by the way you wrote your post lol But i do understand where you are coming from  .

No testing from me yet i have decided i don't want to waste a test till later on in the wk unless af shows up b4 then!!!

xx


----------



## Lisa72

Evening all,

I bought some hpt today.  Buy one get one free so thought why not.  Did mention to DP that perhaps we could do a sneaky test early.  But he thought it maybe better to wait.  Think i agree with him.  I am so so so silly, these medications are playing with my mind.  There's me thinking I'm testing on 2nd.  Which is 2 weeks after ET (18th Nov) where in fact if 18th is day 1 then day 14 will be on the 1st Dec.  Thick I have got my thick head on.  Thankfully I am off work at the moment.  LOL!!!!  So all being well I have to only wait one more day.  

Sending loads of


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Lisa

Give DP those peesticks to hide away !!   

If you had day 3 transfer on 18 Nov then that's day 0....you then count days past/post ET so today you would be 11dp3dt and 2 weeks (14dpt) would be 2 Dec.

EC is day 0 when working out how old embies are/what day transfer...and then with 2ww you count ET as day 0....

Lots of luck  
Natasha


----------



## Minnienoodle

Evening ladies

I wondered if I could join you  I'm currently on my first tx, ICSI, and had my egg transfer on Saturday(28th Nov).  I only got 6 eggs at ec but in the end I had two good quality 8 cell embryos put back     
I am due to do my pregnancy test on the 14th of Dec - my clinic makes you wait up to 18 days to test!!!!!  I'm the only lady on my clinic board on tx at the moment so thought it would be nice to chat to others at the same stage.

I know I'm meant to be taking it easy but I'm feeling better than I have for weeks, I had very bad side effects with the dr drugs, so I'm finding it hard to rest when for the first time in ages I feel quite energetic!  I've been doing loads of cooking (which I enjoy) but also spending lots of time on the sofa watching dvds (at dh's insistence!)  Any idea what the clinics actually mean by 'taking it easy'?  Any tips would be greatly appreciated

 and  

Mins x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Mins and well done on some fab embies 

By take it easy it means don't over exert yourself too much.  Try to carry on as much as normal but no lifting, pushing, pulling (so keep away from the hoover, baskets of clothes washing, dragging bins out etc  ).  Avoid aerobic exercise, jumping, running but gentle walks should be fine.  No hot baths, no saunas, no steam rooms or jacuzzis and no swimming.

Try to relax and rest up as much as possible but if you feel comfortable doing a few things then why not...you have to do what you feel happy with and to be honest, while it's a good idea to try and rest for the first few days, lying on a sofa watching TV for 2 whole weeks will probably just drive you completely fruit loopy !   Keep yourself busy and your mind occupied...just don't overdo it !

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## jarjj

Mins

Hello and welcome

Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hi Minnie  

It's very busy here so you will be far from being alone  

18 days to test? OMG   Good luck with that! 

Re taking easy: no heavy lifting, no aerobics, no sit-ups, no hot baths, no jacuzzis or steam rooms, no hot water bottle, no hoovering, no caffeine, avoid liver products, raw eggs & fish/meat. Keep relaxed and try to avoid stressful situations & those gremlins! Nookie and swimming avoid if you can (conflicting advice on these). Indulge in plenty nice foods though   Oh and keep with the folic acid, milk, pineapple juice, brazils & protein if you can. I think that's about it!


----------



## Lisa72

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Lisa
> 
> Give DP those peesticks to hide away !!
> 
> If you had day 3 transfer on 18 Nov then that's day 0....you then count days past/post ET so today you would be 11dp3dt and 2 weeks (14dpt) would be 2 Dec.
> 
> EC is day 0 when working out how old embies are/what day transfer...and then with 2ww you count ET as day 0....
> 
> Lots of luck
> Natasha
> 
> Thank you Natasha
> 
> You would of thought I should no by now as this is the 4th time we have been through this. Think we will wait until Wed 2nd. (all being well).
> 
> Lisa x x x


----------



## Minnienoodle

Hi ladies

Thanks for the info, and the welcome, that's great!  I've read it out to dh so he knows that I am allowed of the sofa - but nowhere near the vacum cleaner    Yes 18 days does seem a bit excessive doesn't it!  

Thanks again, really nice to join you

Mins x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hello and Welcome Minnie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Lisa* I think the drugs slowly turn our brains to mush 

*Mins*...if you're testing Monday 14th then that would be 16dpt which is fairly common. I had ET yesterday, like you, but our clinic say testing 14dpt. It does seem to vary clinic to clinic. Is yours peestick or blood test ?

N xx


----------



## Minnienoodle

Hey Natasha

Yes it is 16 days isn't it!  I'm lucky then as my clinic is specifying 18 days.  I have a pee stick and have no intention of buying any extra tests, I know I'd use them early if I had them so I'm keeping away from temptation.

I've just noticed your personal info, you must be incredibly strong to have gone through so many tx.  I'm hoping this will be your bfp  

Mins x


----------



## spagnelli

Good evening ladies!!

Well, ive been busy today so not able to post - hubby just took me out 4 a lovely meal.

UPDATE! - I found my PMA! (it may only be a temporary thing - but i found it!!)

No bleeding/spotting or pains all day!! was convinced id wake up to blood,so wore a panty liner to bed,but nope! not even a bit all day!

Although it may well still be begining of af as i usually spot a bit for a day or two, im not thinking about that today and am chuffed and thinking maybe it was implantation!! (bloody hope so!!)     

Thank you to every1 for all your ongoing support

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## kate41209

Welcome all the newbies, the next two weeks are going to be  
Up and down like a yoyo, but lets  you get that   we all  for 

Spag, glad you have got ur PMA back today

Re:- Dreams I havnt had any erotic ones but they are really vivid and get anoyed with myself if I wake up before the end lol

Lots of love and babydust ladies 

xxx


----------



## jarjj

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

Oh blimey - we're busy today ! I can't keep up !! 

For those with BFPs...CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! whoo hooo !!!

For those getting a BFN -   . I hope you can take time out to grieve and recover - both mentally and physically. 

Liz -   you made me laugh telling us all off and picturing you screaming at the PC ....you keep us in check ! I'm definately NOT going to be testing early, as I think the OTD my clinic's given me is too early anyway ! (10dp5dt)

Spagnelli - good to hear you've got your PMA back - well done !!

Jo - I'm doing fine thanks. Been wrapping Xmas pressies today (yes...it's not even Dec yet...but hey, it was 'light work' and I needed to do something other than sit on the sofa !!). How're you doing ? Are you managing to rest and relax with needing to look after the rest of the family too ? How's your Grandad - is he coming out of hospital tomorrow ? Hope so... 

AFM - Kept thinking I felt *tiny * little twinges and shooting pains earlier today, but from previous 2ww's, I know my mind's just playing tricks on me as I try to 'listen out' for a 'sign'. I'm determined to try and be as positive and chilled as possible this cycle (I'm usually a right worryhead)...so comedy DVDs and films are on my 'to do' list for the next few days !

Hugs, patience, PMA and babydust  to everyone


----------



## jarjj

Pixie

Thanks for asking 'bout Grandad - he much better and hopes to be out in the next few days  .

I am taking things easy (as much as you can with 3 lids LOL!!).  Had my niece earlier and lifted her up (she 2 and a halfyrs old) then realised I not meant to be liftin anything!  

Also had few tins of tuna this wk and read somewhere that tuna a no-no!!

I want my pressies wrapped and put up in loft!!  I got some BEAUTIFUL shoes for my sis wedding today from next!  Was meant to get platties or kitten heels to go with my maxi dress but ended up with 4 inch heels!!  But they SOOOOO nice!!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kate41209

oooer Joanne your shoes sound fab Im only 5ft 2 so every inch is a bonus lol, and retail therapy is better than a massage sometimes. You have inspired to go into town tomorrow

Kate xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kate

I'm 5ft 1and a quarter (wish I could sat 5ft 2 lol).  Shoes are beautiful - purple suede.  Need to get some shoe protection though!  Just hope weather not like this for Sis wedding (19th Dec).

Joanne

xx


----------



## kate41209

OMG I know which ones you mean they are amazing and sooooo high, and if it does rain you will have the most stylish wet shoes lol

Fingers crossed the rain stays away even if its just till after the photos, and be careful in the shoes you will have precious cargo on board xxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

OMG - just read the post re hoovering - I did that today and feel worried now. 
My clinic said rest up for a few days but didn't say for the whole 2ww....

Rb x


----------



## Lisa72

[quote author=jarjj link=topic=213657.msg3437372#msg3437372 da 

How strange,  if your new shoes are the ones I'm thinking they also come in other colours and I tried them in black today.....  But decided against them as they were a little too high for me.

Can't believe it,  I'm sat here watching I'm a celebrity get me out of here while munching on some nuts.  And I've cracked a tooth    I can't believe it, I've never done this before.  And I told fancy going to the dentist at the moment.  Think I'll have to wait till after Wed.

Hopefully my week improves and I'll have some good news.


----------



## jarjj

Lisa

Sorry to hear about your tooth!

Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

morning girls...on early this morning to get my FF 'fix' !

Lisa - OUCH about your tooth !!...hope it's not too painful.

Rowingbeau - please don't worry too much about having done the hoovering. I think clinics give very 'safe' guidelines..but really, at this stage, if your embies are in there and meant to stay...they WILL !! (think about the things that non-IVF people do before they know they're pg !). 

Jarjj - ooooh...new shoes...they sound gorg !! I'm only 5ft, so also wear heels at every opportunity. In fact I think I'm the Emelda Marcos of Huddersfield, as my idea of retail therapy is shoes, shoes and more shoes (find clothes buying too difficult due to mini height !). Fingers crossed for decent weather when you wear them out ! Good to hear your Grandad's on the mend too.  . Oh, and tuna's OK in 2ww / pg...just not loads. Can't remember if the guideline's 2 or 4 cans a week. So don't worry !!  

g


----------



## spagnelli

Morning ladies!!!

Before you start... i know i know....dont test early!!!

BUT.....had a funny dream,woke up with very sore boobies and did a test....(did 1 saturday that was negative...)

Today.....OMG.....       

Cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Spagnelli!

My Af arrived this morning, so definately anothr BFN for me  . Enjoy the next 8 months. Funnily enough, I woke up with majorly sore boobies too (they'd eased off over past couple of days), and thought it may be a good sign. Oh well, it's my birthday today-doesn't get more crap than this.


----------



## spagnelli

onlysam - im sorry hun - i dont think anything i say could make it better.
PLease try and have a nice birthday (have a drink or 5)

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Onlysam i'm so so sorry hun   were here if you need us ok anytime


----------



## Jilly02

Fantastic news Spagnelli,    

When is your otd? On my first round i tested 4 days early and had a bfp, but i knew i was pg. Last go i knew i was bfn within days of e/t, but this time i have no idea and don't wanna test early in case (otd 3/11, Thurs). My clinic say test 14 days from e/c, which is the earliest date possible.

Sam, so sorry to hear of your bfn, take some time to reflect and build yourself back up again.
Try and have a nice birthday and enjoy a drink or 8, words are of like comfort i know, but you will get through this,

Jilly, x


----------



## spagnelli

Hi Jilly - 

I know what you mean, i was very positive about it until saturday when i had a tiny bleed (implantation)
But then yesterday i felt 'pregnant' had a dream i was pregnant and have got new veins on boobies - thats why i tested!
otd is friday,i think im still in shock!!
But as every1 says a line is a line right? i did one saturday and it was negative - glad i did it now coz i know todays isnt because of trigger injection.
Good luck hun - stay strong   

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj

Onlysam     

Spag - just wanted to say again - CONGRATULATIONS!!


Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Onlysam sending you lots of  . You defo deserve some strong drinks today and special TLC from everyone so make sure you get it or we will be round


----------



## summersunshine

Spag massive   , that is fantastic! 

      ^BFP

May I join you?   My otd is tomorrow but dh is off for a week and I wouldn't get to speak to him til the evening so we decided to do an hpt today together. It's positive! Didn't appear straight away and is fainter than test line, but it's there. Won't feel relaxed until get hcg results tomorrow. Feels very odd. I had a dream this morning - that I tested and it was negative! So woke up feeling quite  

Re symptoms I had nothing for most days apart from boobs growing and sore back yesterday which meant a/f on way. However, got some twinges and kept feeling dizzy yesterday so I did wonder .....


----------



## spagnelli

summersunshine - 

CONGRATS on your   !!!!!!!!!!!

Well done you!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## summersunshine

Thanks  

Do you get a blood test or do you just tell your hospital your result? Are you testing more until your otd?   Dh wanted me to buy some more to try today! Have convinced him we will wait to get the blood result tomorrow! These hpts could drive you


----------



## Minnienoodle

Summersunsnine and Spagnelli - congrats on your BFP    

Onlysam - I'm so sorry, particularly on your birthday, thinking about you  

Well I don't know whats going on with me!  I was woken up with wierd aches in the night - not to the sides where I was already aching due to egg collection 5 days ago (I had 2 embies put back on Saturday) - but in the centre so I don't know whats going on there     And whats with the vivid dreams I had to wake dh up in the night for a cuddle as they felt so real I'd freaked myself out, is it the drugs 

Also wondered it some of you lovely ladies could answer a question for me, being a total newbie!  If implantation occurs, when does it happen is it a matter of days or is it weeks?  Your advice would be appreciated.  Also can anyone recommend any good dvd box sets to watch (nothing to sad/emotional as I'll sob like a baby) as I'm running out  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## starrynight

Congrats summer and spag on your  .xx

Nicky am so sorry i have pm you. 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

congrats to *Spagnelli* (naughty girl for testing far too early though !   ) & *summersunshine*  

big   to *Nikki*...make sure plenty of TLC and pampering, especially as it's your birthday today !

*Mins*....yes, the drugs can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects & symptoms, including aches, pains, twinges, vivid dreams, sore boobs amongst many other things !

As for implantation....embies are at the stage to begin implanting when they reach blastocysts (which would be today for you & me as we both had day 3 transfers on Saturday). They usually start around 24hrs later so when 6 days old, although some may be later implanters....and it may take up until they're around 12 days old to fully implant.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

DVDs.....not sure what you like & my DP downloads off PC to stream to TV so not a huge DVD purchaser.....but do you like Sex and The City ? ....or classic Friends ? I love alot of the stand up comedy store stuff like Live at the Apollo.

Love, luck & sticky vibes to all    
Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## summersunshine

Minnie what day on saturday was it for your embies, day 2,3 or 5?

In unassisted conception implantation occurs 6 or 7 days after fertilisation. In assisted the embie starts to implant 48 hrs after blast (day 5) stage. So says Zita West! 

Have seen info from other ff who have better info, hope this helps this now  

Only advice I can give is try to ignore any pains etc. and keep relaxed, easier said than done I know.

Thanks starrynight, not long for you to find out now


----------



## Andrianna_uk

*Nikki: * my dear. Try to enjoy your day  
*Spag and Summer * : *Wooooo Hooooo*         

*I am sooooo happy for you girls!!!!!*

Andrianna x


----------



## Jilly02

Summer, enjoy that feeling, 

Spagnelli, wow that was early, sounds like nice strong embies,

Jilly, x


----------



## owenl

Congrats to all the BFPs.  I'm testing on Friday but I think AF is on it's way. Been cramping since EC but they have been particularly bad since yesteday - 10 days since EC, had a bit of discharge but it more like urine than blood (sorry for tmi).  Really think it's all over, going the same way as last tx.  So hard to remain positive.


----------



## summersunshine

Thank you Dr Andrianna! How is your test today?  

My dh said this morning I should have tested with 2 sticks at same time to compare results! I thought of you when he said that, that would have been the mother of all testing sessions  

Minnie, as Minxy asked,are you buying or renting or streaming? I have lots of movie recommendations (ff should do a funny movie library for ff to share during 2WW!). If it's only box sets you are interested in how about (Friends defo!):
Family Guy
Gavin & Stacey
Star Wars
Indiana Jones
The Ultimate Bourne Collection
The Wire
The Complete Fawlty Towers
Monty Python


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*summersunshine*....loving all those recommendations  (even though seen them a million times, the classics are the best....and I absolutely love Gav & Stace !!)

N xx


----------



## summersunshine

owenl said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs. I'm testing on Friday but I think AF is on it's way. Been cramping since EC but they have been particularly bad since yesteday - 10 days since EC, had a bit of discharge but it more like urine than blood (sorry for tmi). Really think it's all over, going the same way as last tx. So hard to remain positive.


Owenl gets those nasty gremlins away!  My worst cramping was yesterday - together with a sore lower back which is always before my a/f starts. Please try to stay positive, I am sending you lots
     

Hang in there, I'm not losing my RIE buddy!


----------



## Guest

Well my brown spotting hasn't turned into red blood yet, and my clinic have just told me that brown spotting could be good at this stage. 


Please girls, without trying to sound bitter, but from experience, you are testing very early, and you really need to take it easy at the moment, and remain fairly open minded about your BFP's. As I've said before on this board, I've had a BFP turn into a BFN four days later, and my sister got a BFP on 10dp3dt, alongside a bleed, which was a BFN by 14dp3dt. I hope none of you take offence by this post.I do mean well.  

P.S If you get any sort of bleed, contact your clinic, and DON'T get fobbed off as I did last time.

Nikki
xx


----------



## Minnienoodle

Ladies many thanks, you are a mine of information!!!!  The link is ace  

Thanks for the viewing advice but to prevent me from leaving the house and buying/renting more dvds (I'm a bit of a ludite so can't manage streaming from the internet) dh has just rang sky and had both movie packages added so that should keep me busy  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Nikki*

Wise words hun...you know I completely agree with you  

If you're only getting a bit of brown spotting then it's not over yet.....I had full flow red bleeds when I was pg 19yrs ago and my friend had proper periods for 6mths, no symptoms/weight gain and her son is 14 now....so it's not over until that bad old fat lady sings.....

Hang in there    ......and to all you other naughty early testers.......STOP !!!   

Positive thoughts & sticky vibes
Natasha xx


----------



## summersunshine

Nice one minnienoodle, keep that bum on that couch!


----------



## Jilly02

Nikki,

Very wise words, chemical pregnancies are quite high in ivf. Probably because we know we have fertilised eggs on board so are constantly symptom watching and testing early, in natural conception we never know if eggs have fertilised.

You need to hold out a bit longer and continue to take your meds, my DS was conceived while on the injection and i had 3 pg tests that were all negative, i discovered i was pg at a scan as my gp could feel a "mass" in my stomach. In fact i was 24 wks with my DS, what a shock! 

Jilly, x


----------



## spagnelli

Im sorry i tested early minxy!!! it was the fairies in my dream - they made me do it!!

Called the clinic and they seemed happy - gotta go to gp for more cyclogesy as running low

xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky am    its just old blood and you get your deserved bfp   .

I agree with what your saying nicky i think i have got to the the stage now where i am actually to scared to test incase i have another chemical pregnancy or a bfn. And i was so close to buying a early pee stick on sat  lol Now am to scared to  . Maybe its just coz i have lost my  . Think il go and have my shower i might find it in there lol

Hi to everyone and congrats again girls xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Jilly02 said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Very wise words, chemical pregnancies are quite high in ivf. Probably because we know we have fertilised eggs on board so are constantly symptom watching and testing early, in natural conception we never know if eggs have fertilised.
> 
> You need to hold out a bit longer and continue to take your meds, my DS was conceived while on the injection and i had 3 pg tests that were all negative, i discovered i was pg at a scan as my gp could feel a "mass" in my stomach. In fact i was 24 wks with my DS, what a shock!
> 
> Jilly, x


Sadly too true Jilly  ....I've had 2 chem pgs/early mcs through treatment and 3 naturally (and none of those were early testing!)  ........*BUT* saying that, let's get back on the positive track.....

*NO MORE EARLY TESTING   ..........and lots of PMA PMA PMA*



spagnelli said:


> Im sorry i tested early minxy!!! it was the fairies in my dream - they made me do it!!
> 
> Called the clinic and they seemed happy - gotta go to gp for more cyclogesy as running low
> 
> xx


  well they're naughty pixies !   pleased your clinic are happy with it though....are you going to get a BETA HCG blood test ?

N xx


----------



## starrynight

Minnie i know i good 1 on sky i watched it the other night!! Its a horror tho so don't think that will relax you i was nearly climbing the walls lol Its the last house on the left its the scariest film i have ever seen. But i think last chance harvey is on there am going to watch that 1 this wk xx


----------



## ELIESE

Hi ladies can i join you all on the dreaded 2ww. Me and DH had to make the hardest decision ever yesterday we were asked is we wanted one or two very good blasts put back, the embryologist had said that i had a 60% chance of twins and as we already have a son from previous tx 3 years ago we decided over much deliberation to have one very beautiful blast transfer yesterday morning, i think i was worred about a twin pregnancy which is obviously higher risk and it would have ruined us finanally, i still don't know if we made the right decision   i lay on the table yesterday still debating it but by then it was too late to put 2 in as she froze the other whilst we were making our way to the clinic.

I must say a huge congrats to you Spagnelli well done   u and DH must be over the moon  
   

Can i mention last time round when i tested on my OTD is was negative i cried and cried all day, as my af didnt arrive i decided to test again the next day and i couldnt believe my eyes when i noticed a very very faint line which obviously resulted in my beautiful son but it just goes to show that everyone is different and please try not to test early.

Anyway can you all please keep me sane because i remember this part last time round and it drove me stir crazy looking for symtoms.

Take care all and keep positive xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Summer,
My morning test was fine! A bit darker that yesterday's which is good. I have a collection of used tests here with all shades of pink    : 

4dp2dt bright white!
6dp2dt bright white!
7dp2dt morning- imaginary thin pinkish/ greyish line
7dp2dt evening- thin faint pinkish line
8dp2dt morning- thin faint pink line
8dp2dt evening- thin clear pink line
9dp2dt morning- clear pink line
10dp2dt morning- clear dark pink line

I have now run out of ultra sensitive tests! But I feel confident to go ahaid and buy some standard 25iu tests from tescos. Tomorrow I will be 11dp2dt that is 13 days post EC. I believe that any standard test should detect pg at this point.
I am also planning to contact my clinic to do a blood test to mesure my actual Hcg levels as they dont do this by defult.

Have a great day!

Andrianna x


----------



## Lisa72

Good morning all,

Congratulations Spagnelli & Summersunshine really pleased for you both 

Very wise words Nikki. You are probably feeling confused now.  I know how hard it must be but try and stay positive.  Hopefully it is just spotting and you'll get your BFP.  I'll be with you on Wed morning hoping and preying that our tests are BFP.     Try and enjoy your birthday.   Lots of TLC to come your way.    

Owen - try and stay positive.   I had some brown spotting on Sat and like you was convinced that my AF was coming.  But so far so good, not testing until Wed.  You only have to read some of the other ladies experience and they will say the same.    

Hope the rest of you 2ww are all ok and relaxing.

Sending you all happy vibes.

Lisa


----------



## starrynight

Andrianna it could be tripets lol Didnt realise you have 3 embies put back. I remember when i got a bfp i kept my test aswell coz it was a digital 1 and it said pregnant for 3days i couldn't help but look at it all the time wish i took a photo now like you did. Are you going to phone the clinic do get ur hcg done?xx


----------



## summersunshine

Andrianna - phase 2 of the mammoth testing session then?   

Back to the regular tests us mere mortals use   

To think how much money these hpt companies must make! I must have bought dozens over the 4 years! Ka-ching!

When will you get an hcg done? Chippers ........


----------



## Andrianna_uk

I agree with you Nikki, 
a BFP can turn into a BFN if something goes wrong with the embryo.
However this can happen at anytime. You can get a BFP on your ODT at 14dpt and then a BFN a few days later.
I had an early miscarriage myself and know this well  
I chose to test early because I wanted to know what is going on in my body. 
By not testing early I may miss a very important piece of information: An early BFP that turns into a BFN may mean that I have immune issues that need to be addressed next time.
I am very happy with my BFP but I know that in my age, I have a huge risk of early misscarriage due to chromosome anomalies. 
For the moment everything went well for me but I have a long way to go...
The first 12 weeks are critical. So I am not over the moon as I am fully aware of the possibilities.
I just try to be positive and enjoy the moment!
Andrianna x


----------



## kezzababes

Mine was BFN. I started bleeding yesterday and tested today (OTD wed) which was negative and the bleeding is so heavy that I know this time it is over. 

Well done on the BFP's


----------



## summersunshine

Kezzababes are you sure it's a/f? 

Sending you masses of      

It can't be easy when you see other bfps, sorry


----------



## kezzababes

Yes it is definately AF. Very heavy and bright red. Happened exactly as last time and did a clearblue  test and an ultra sensitive test this morning and they were both BFN. 
3rd time lucky!!!


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Kezza,
   
3rd time lucky as you said!

Andrianna xxxx


----------



## summersunshine

Definitely 3rd time lucky!        

Take care   & enjoy that little party season called christmas, you deserve lots of TLC, big pressies & even bigger glasses of baileys.


----------



## amanda79

Can I join this thread please?

Had 2 blasts transfered a week ago today, OTD is sat 5th dec

A xx


----------



## jarjj

Kezza     

Adrianna - I sooo want to test early now!  Have ordered some First Response Pregnancy tests (where you can test 6 days early).

I had e/c 20th and e/t 25th.  Think I'll do sneaky test on Fri!      it's a BFP     

Joanne

x


----------



## summersunshine

Hi Amanda welcome


----------



## amanda79

summersunshine said:


> Hi Amanda welcome


Hi  

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle

Hi Amanda

I only joined this thread myself yesterday!  Love the EeeAww (excuse the spelling)  

Mins x


----------



## AVH

HI Amanda and Mins 
congratulations spagnelli and summersunshine 
AFM I woke in the night with severe AF pains and have started bleeding. Not heavy light pink (tmi) but I've had no pain apart from the initial 15 mins. Phoned the hospital and they told me to up the cyclogest...not sure it'll work don't think its going to work for me this time...


----------



## jarjj

AVH - Thinking of you


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

AVH - 

I had pink bleeding on saturday, please dont give up hun 

xxxxxxx


----------



## AVH

Thanks ladies- trying not to give up but is hard...


----------



## vicks67

Hi, Can I join you?
I had a 6day (frozen) blastocyst transferred on the 23rd November, CRGH advise 16days post transfer for OTD which would make OTD the 10th, not sure I'll make it until then. Have no symptoms as yet, but I know this next week will be difficult and the hyperanalysis will start soon!

Vicky


----------



## jarjj

Hello and welcome Vicki

I also had blasts (mine 25th).

Wishing you lots of luck    



Joanne

xx


----------



## AVH

Hi Vicky 
I'm at CRGH too- it's a long wait isn't it... roll on the 10th december for you


----------



## Guest

Kezza- 

Andrianna-I'm sorry about your past loss. I agree with you, that's why I tested early this time, to see what is going on re implantation etc. I wish you all the luck in the world with this one. 

I so wish I'd tested early last time, so that I could know when I was BFP back then!

Nikki
xx


----------



## pixie g

Spagnelli and SummerSunshine - whoo hoo...congratulations !!! Hope those BFPs stay strong and sticky


----------



## Rowingbeau

to all those who are worried or have bfns and 


 to those BFPs !

I can feel the tension on here.... 


Joanne - how are you? I am desparate for a time to test...i.e. this early would be silly(he he) 

Anyone else having symptoms on the 2ww? I am obsessed with looking for signs etc. Also, going to work tomorrow - don't want to go but self employed and have to get back for many reasons.
I am worried now because I hoovered yesterday and I read on here you shouldn't...

Going mad...


----------



## jarjj

Rb


I got no symtoms - got spots on my chin (normally get them before af), have had stabbing shooting pains in hip bones (but had them since e/c).

"we CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"

I'm consoling myslef with a little picnic - more like stuffing my face!   lol



Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

clinic just called, and none of our remaining 4 made it to good grade blast   . Feeling a bit sad about this as it means we have no backup if this cycle doesn't work...or any potential genetically similar siblings if it does work. As this is our 5th cycle, I so so wanted that little bit of backup and 'insurance' so that we didn't have to join the bottom of the DE waiting list again.  

BUT....saying that, I KNOW I have to focus on the 2 little ones inside, but it's a little difficult when you can't feel them at all, have no symptoms and have been through this so many times before....

Right...enough being maudlin...sweep sweep sweep....I'm going to finish my soup then have some ben & Jerries to find my PMA !!!


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Nikki,
Thanks so much for your warm wishes.    
I really hope your baby dreams come true very very soon    
Enjoy your birthday sweetheart  

Andrianna x


----------



## Dona-Marie

wow what a lot to catch up on 
 with BFN
Congrats to all with BFP 
OTD is friday and i ave been very good and not tested at all unlike last few times i ave test on day 10 of IUI and got BFN, i must admit though i am a little nervouse about testing just in case i do get BFN 

Good luck to those testing today and over the next few days


----------



## jarjj

Pixie

Enjoy your Ben and Jerry's  

"we CAN and we WILL be pregnany by Xmas"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## Jilly02

Here's a link to a fantastic site i was given on here a long time ago, might help give everyone some PMA, just to see what is hopefully going on inside and for those with their bfp to follow this graphic development of their embies, enjoy,

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html

jilly, x

/links


----------



## starrynight

Pixie i read about the hoovering to but i have been hovering i actually mopped the floor aswell   to be honest i didn't think about it at the time but now am thinking think of the ladies that have already got a little 1 the went on to have tx again am sure they must had to keep things as normal as possible with lifting the little ones ect but i have been taken things a little easier. Am sure ul be fine sorry about having none to freeze i dint get any either. 

Joanne thats what has made me think am away to get af i always get spots before hand. Went to the shop today boots is right next door oh i was tempted to get a test but i think because am convinced am away to get af i didn't bother wasting my money lol.

Summer and spag how use feeling?

xx


----------



## jarjj

Starrynight

When your otd?

Few girls have said spots good sign but I'm not building my hopes up.

Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Joanne my test date aint till the 8th nxt tuesday whens yours? An my boobs were sore but not now either.xx


----------



## jarjj

Starry

Mines the day after yours (9th).  My boobs and nipples were really sore and big other day(another sign of af).  Like yours they not now!!

What we need is TV inside tummy to see what's going on!  If only eh?!



"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Joanne i know things would be so much easier then lol


----------



## mcat

Hi 
congratulations to all BFPs

Well its all over for me AF came on hard and strong on sat just before I was leaving to go out for dinner, and of course they have to be really heavy and very painful just to rub my nose in it.  To go to clinic tommorrow for blood test to confirm, great!
This was my fourth round just don't know what to do next. Gutted  is an understatement.

Mcat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Mcat*  

I'm so sorry to read your news....life's just plain sh!t sometimes   

Take care of yourself
Natasha xx


----------



## kezzababes

Mcat- me too. My AF came yesterday, 3 days before OTD. Its poop isn't it! I keep thinking why me and I'm not sure at this time if I'm strong enough to go through a 3rd round.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

To both of you   

N xx


----------



## summersunshine

Mcat don't think we've spoken, but sending you      

AVH you have 7 days til otd so this would be implantation  

Hi vicks 67, welcome  

Rowingbeau & joanne - I had no signs at all for a good few days in middle between et and otd. The signs for a/f were here yesterday - lower back ache and spots on my chin! Back ache gone, spots still here :-(  Mind you had them on and off since I came off the pill 4 yrs ago, always think it's a sign to everyone else my hormones are all over the place!   Keep  

Pixie g - thanks, don't worry about no frosties, your double trouble will keep u more than busy!   Plus u can't get better than 2 blasts on board!

Dona - hang in there  

Hi jilly  

Starrynight - don't beat yourself up over hoovering   I picked up a mega heavy box of veg then remembered I shouldn't lift heavy things. You are right those women with children, don't reckon they would not be able to pick up their other kids, housework, moving about etc. Sending you   

Looking forward to getting blood result tomorrow to confirm that everything's OK and the hcg level is strong


----------



## pixie g

thanks Summer - yes, I need to concentrate on 2 little uns inside. My head says 'they're fighters / they're the strongest ones, keep positive'...but then I think about all the embies we lost with no frosties, and worry that this time, again, it isn't going to work.  sooooo wish I could get some symptoms...but nothing, zero, nada...

Thought I was doing so well with PMA this cycle, but struggling a little today. Hopefully when DH comes home we can talk about the no frosties news and he'll give me a cuddle...and I can start tomorrow off with my PMA back !  

Think the fact that I'm looking for a job too doesn't help - if this is another BFN, I'll feel that the whole of this year has been about IVF (getting over m/c last Dec, ectopic June/July, this cycle), and that I'll have wasted the time with nothing to show for it, and a massive gap on my CV (no job is due to redundancy not just tx !)

sorry for a bit of a moan. Wish I could shake these worries off...


----------



## jarjj

Pixie honey,

   , I feel the same about no frosties.  We HAVE to think positive - we WILL achieve our dream.  You know I'm with you EVERY step of the way my Darlo buddy   

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"       

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

evening!

Begining to wish i didnt do a test now! - got some more brown blood  

 at least 1 little emby holds on tight

xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Mcat, I am so sorry for you and for all the girls that had negative results...     

A quick update from me. I phoned my clinic. They said they dont need to do a blood test. They booked me for my first scan on 6th January.
I would like to see my actual Hcg levels but I will have to accept my clinic's advice...
So, I am officially pregnant now... 
I just hope that this time it will be a viable pregnancy      

Love, hugs and positive thoughts to all of you girls     

Andrianna x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Spag,
Oh sweetie, I trully hope your little embies stick really nicely            
This is what I found a moment ago on the net about spotting:
"Brown spotting is perfectly normal in early pregnancy. One reason for this type of spotting is implantation bleeding. This occurs approx. 2 weeks after conception and 4 weeks since your last menstrual period. Another reason this could be happening is your body could be releasing old blood. Neither of these reasons are cause for concern". 
Try to relax...
Best of luck!!!!

Andrianna x


----------



## pixie g

Jo - thanks hun     ditto to you too !!  

Spagnelli - keep that wonderful PMA sweetie....it's brown blood..so could still be 'left over' from implantation etc. I've got everything crossed for you on your OTD. You're going to be OK...   

Andrianna - gosh, Jan, that must feel like a long time to wait...but there's no reason to think you haven't got a viable pregnancy !   .


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Evening Ladies 

Kezza and Mcat really sorry   

 summer  

Well i spoke to my clinic today and they have booked my first scan for the 18 dec   so now another 2ww lol


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Kizzy,
When did you have your EC?
18th December seems really close! My scan was booked for 6th January, that is 2 weeks after yours! 
I assume it must be due to Xmas holidays!
Wishing you all the best Kizzy!

Andrianna x


----------



## AVH

Hi all
Mcat and kezzababes   
summersunshine- thanks for your positivity I don't feel it as I'm already 9dp5dt...although I really truly hope you're right   and wish you all good luck with your blood tests  
pixie- you have the 2 strongest ones with you  wishing you all the  I can muster


----------



## jarjj

Kezza

Lovely that you getting your scan before Xmas



Joanne

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

*Hi Ladies

Congratulations to al BFPs       You must be delighted

Sorry and     to BFNs thinking of you at this really difficult time and Nikki get a few glasses of wine for your birthday ..............

Well for me I tested on Sunday which was 12pt 2 day embies so really embies were 14 days old and it was a BFN with all the early testers getting BFPs so early it is more or less resigning me to the fact it will probably jnowing my luck stay a BFN   

With my prevous cycles i ALWAYS got AF on 11 days after transfer but they were fresh cycles with trigger shot etc Today is day 13 of a 2 day embryo transfer and I am too scared to test in case its another BFN 

This time I am on a medicated FET so I presume the oestrogen might be keeping AF away Does anyone know if thats the case perhaps you might know MINXY?

Just suppose I want some reassurance - not really had any symptoms either    

Thanks all

Kathy xxxx (and hopefully my 3 embies)*


----------



## pixie g

Kathy..so sorry to hear that your tests have been negative so far. I know a lot of people have been testing early...but it really does depend on your own individual case hun...what type of embies you had transferred, when they implanted etc etc. One day really can make the difference, and you're only just on the '14dpo' timeframe....if your little un implanted a little later, it just may not be showing yet.

I really really hope that one day makes all the difference, and that when you test tomorrow there's a much better outcome waiting for you     

(btw - yes, the meds can keep AF away)


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Andrianna, my EC was the 16th nov and Et was the 19th nov


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Thanks Kizzy!


----------



## kate41209

Evening ladies wow lots to catch up on we have been busy busy busy today

   for all with the BFN
   Congratulations for all the BFP
 Welcome to all the new ladies in the house

Well this early testing certainly is causing some controversy isn't it, and each to their own I say either way its mental torture 

I had to go the clinic today to pick up some more cyclogest my Dr wouldn't give me it  
The nurse asked me how I was going and couldn't contain myself, told her about my negative and then yesterdays pink line, and that todays was even darker, and I git a right telling off to say the least!!! 

So I went off and licked my wounds but what she said rang true and I am now handing myself in to   and putting my HPT away till Fri OTD, keeping up with my    and enjoying being PUPO and I   my embies stick and Fri shall be   all round.

Re:- Scan date should it be 3 weeks from OFD?


----------



## Lisa72

Good evening ladies,

To all those whose AF has arrived.  I am so sorry for you.  Life can be so crawl at times.  Don't rush into any decisions, relax and have some of you time, (easy said then done I know).  This is a very stressful time for us all and you need time to get over this last cycle both mentally and physically.

Sending you all

Love to all,

Lisa x x x


----------



## lroyle

Hi KATHY
Just to let you know I have everything crossed for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine we are all     for you Hun.
Good luck to anyone else testing Tomorrow and     to the bfn

Good night sleep tight see you all 2morrow

Love Lisa
xxx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi Lisa

My OTD is actually on Wednesday lol I got my letter out and its 3nd Dec so a further day of PUPO for now will let u know how I get on - Congratulations on the BFP, see you have your scan on 21/12 what a perfect Xmas pressy hope I will be getting the same but after the BFN I don't feel very hopeful - Early testing is the worst thing you can do it just puts you through even more anguish 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## AVH

hey all,
pinky brown going red with clots (tmi) its probably all over for me 
good luck everyone


----------



## jarjj

AVH


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Well ladies good and bad news from me - 

Did pessary then half hour later had a huge brown clot come out - i just looked at it and thought - that couldve been my baby.horrible.
Phoned emergency clinic - explained what had happened and told her bout neg test sat and pos test today and she said that it is quite common to get a clot like that for implantation.
She also sais as i have had a pos test today it is more than likely that and that it should stay pos.
If it is still pos fri but still bleeding they want me to go up for tests.
I hate this wait,cant cope, feeling so low now.
Bleeding red blood now too,but can do nothing but wait!!
just wanna cry

xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Ohh Spag hunnie     
Try to relax and hope that at least one of your embies will make it...
I know this feeling but please try to be positive      

Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

Oh Spag     
Cant even begin to imagen how your feeling honey will the clinic not see you until Friday?
      
         that its something thats nothing for you lovely 
Lots of love 
K xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Spagnelli- I'm sorry. You must go with what they've told you though, and keep  

My AF is really playing tricks with me. After the brown spotting yesterday, it completely went off. Woke up this morning early, and nothing at all (hopes go up..) Just been again to the loo, and a gush of dark browny red.tmi. I guess that is it! Haven't tested since the weekend though, will test tomorrow on OTD just to finalise things. Worried now that I may never be a mummy   I don't want to go back for another cycle to my clinic after 2 failiures there. I have been th the Lister for a consultation in the Summer, and am impressed with their stats, but it is so far away from us here. Also been considering Care in Manchester, but their stats aren't as good, but it's much closer    Any ideas? I need a plan... sorry, not really the place to post this.Good luck to Kathy today or tomorrow, and sorry for the BFN's. 

Nikki
xx


----------



## pixie g

Nikki - keep hoping hunny ! You WILL become a mummy somehow. I know it's hard to feel that at the mo...but please believe it..I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow    

Kate - wow - that sounded like one cross nurse !!  Well...at least you have that early BFP to keep you positive till Friday.  

Spagnelli - I've replied in Oct/Nov cycle buddies. Keep strong hun   

AVH -   

Kathy - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow !!


----------



## spagnelli

Morning ladies - 

Thank you for the messages, I bled so much last night (not red though - more like dark brown - but lots of it)
Convinved myself it was over - went to bed so upset,got up this morning to go to the loo and more blood - so i thought well i will do a test to prove its over and guess what - it was positive!! even more positive than yesterdays, in fact the line is the same colour as the other line! This is completely doing my head in - i just wanna know what is going on!!
Is it possible to bleed this much and still have 1 embryo hang in there?
Got doctors today as am worried about how much blood i am losing - will let you know what happens.

Please every1 pray for us - we want this so badly,as you all do as well.
dont think i could do this without you guys

thank you so much

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## jarjj

Spag - thinking of you.    

Onlysam -     

Joanne

xx


----------



## LizzyM

Right Ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218602.0 New Home


----------

